# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  TMS 2013

## Herzchirurg_90

Hey all,

ich wollte mich mal fragen, wer auch berlegt 2013 sprich am 04. Mai am TMS teilzunehmen! Um die 12 (vielleicht bis dahin schon 14) Wartesemester zu umgehen mchte ich auf jeden Fall zustzlich zu meiner Ausbildung am Test teilnehmen um meine Chancen auf ein Studienplatz zu verbessern!

Gru,
M.

----------


## Nynaeve

Hier! Ich bin 2013 auch dabei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ich werde den Test vermutlich in Rostock machen, da die Stadt am nchsten liegt ........

Wan hast du vor mit dem Lernen anzufangen??? Ich habe vor jede Zeit zu nutzen in der ich frei habe! 
Hast du dir schon die Hefter gekauft??

----------


## Nynaeve

Fuer mich ist Bochum am naechsten. Und mit der Materialsuche und Lernen fange ich fruehstens im Januar 2013 an, davor konzentriere ich mich erstmal auf die Schule, denn je besser das Abi, desto unwichtiger der TMS, also eine Baustelle nach der anderen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ja das ist eine gute Idee sich erst aufs Abi zu konzentrieren!!! Ich wnsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!

Ich werde mich auch auf meine Ausbildung konzentrieren, werde es also leicht angehen. Nebenbei werde ich schauen wie sich die Auswahlkriterien ndern und berlegen ob es sich bei meinem Schnitt lohnt am TMS teilzunehmen!

Vermutlich werde ich nach der Ausbildung auch am test in graz teilnehmen, da ich unheimlich gerne nach der Ausbildung direkt studieren mchte und nicht mehr warten mchte!

----------


## Avanna

Ich bin auch 2013 dabei - hab mir schon das Material besorgt, aber ich werd auch erst gegen Weihnachten mit dem Lernen anfangen. Je nachdem, wie ich den Zeitplan mit dem Abi hinbekomm, da ich ja auch noch zur Schule geh.

Und fr den Ham-Nat muss ich ebenso lernen... Eins nach dem anderen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Bis dahin kann man schn mal Tee trinken und in den alten TMS-Threads schmkern..  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey Leute,

ich werde doch nicht am TMS teilnehmen! Meine Chancen auf einen Studienplatz nach erfolgreichem TMS sehe ich nicht so gut!
Na ja, sucht vielleicht noch jemand einen Buch zur Vorbereitung! Ich habe das Buch "Test fr medizinische Studiengnge Orginalversion 2, 5. Auflage". Ich habe es erst gestern auf Ebay ersteigert (gebraucht). Wer es abkaufen mchte schreibt mir doch eine PN.

Meine Chancen im Ausland sind dann doch besser!

----------


## Avanna

> Hey Leute,
> ich werde doch nicht am TMS teilnehmen! Meine Chancen auf einen Studienplatz nach erfolgreichem TMS sehe ich nicht so gut!


Welchen Schnitt hast Du denn, wenn man fragen darf? Und wohin mchtest du?

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo Avanna,

ich habe einen Schnitt von 2,6, mache z.Z. eine Ausbildung zum MTA und wrde mich dann 2014 an der Uni Tbingen bewerben wollen. Aber trotz aller Boni stehen meine Chancen zu schlecht um einen Studienplatz zu bekommen!
Ich bereite mich dann lieber auf den Test in sterreich vor als hier in Deutschland lnger zu warten!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich werde auch am TMS in 2013 teilnehmen. Habe mir schon verschiedene Vorbereitungsbcher besorgt. Letzte Woche habe ich mir die verschiedenen Aufgabentypen angeschaut. Werde ab jetzt immer mal fr den Test trainieren. Zunchst werde ich meine Naturwissenschaftlichen Kenntnisse aufrischen, da ich im WS mein Glck beim Ham-Nat probieren werde (sollte ich eingeladen werden...).

----------


## Avanna

> Hallo Avanna,
> 
> ich habe einen Schnitt von 2,6, mache z.Z. eine Ausbildung zum MTA und wrde mich dann 2014 an der Uni Tbingen bewerben wollen. Aber trotz aller Boni stehen meine Chancen zu schlecht um einen Studienplatz zu bekommen!
> Ich bereite mich dann lieber auf den Test in sterreich vor als hier in Deutschland lnger zu warten!


Das ist sicher keine schlechte Entscheidung. Mit deiner Ausbildung hast Du schon Vorwissen, was man immer brauchen kann  :Smilie:  Viel Glck!

----------


## *Saraaah*

Ihr denkt ernsthaft JETZT schon darber nach, euch auf den TMS 2013 (!!!) vorzubereiten, obwohl sogar das Abi noch in relativ weiter Ferne ist? 
ganz ehrlich, aber man kanns auch bertreiben...Ich wette es gibt Experten, die zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nichtmal damit begonnen haben, sich fr den TMS 2012 vorzubereiten  :Big Grin: 
aber naja, jedem das seine^^ sollte keine Anfeindung werden, ich war nur arg schockiert, als ich das gelesen hab^^

----------


## Avanna

> Ihr denkt ernsthaft JETZT schon darber nach, euch auf den TMS 2013 (!!!) vorzubereiten, obwohl sogar das Abi noch in relativ weiter Ferne ist? 
> ganz ehrlich, aber man kanns auch bertreiben...Ich wette es gibt Experten, die zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nichtmal damit begonnen haben, sich fr den TMS 2012 vorzubereiten 
> aber naja, jedem das seine^^ sollte keine Anfeindung werden, ich war nur arg schockiert, als ich das gelesen hab^^


Ich halte es fr relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass meine Noten sich noch stark ndern werden. Was spricht also dagegen, sich nach Alternativen zur Abi-Besten-Quote umzusehen? Und der Groteil lernt ja eh noch nicht aktiv fr den Test. Und wer sich jetzt noch nicht fr den TMS 2012 vorbereitet hat, muss das auch nur vor sich selbst rechtfertigen knnen. 
Jeder, wie er meint  :Meine Meinung:  ::-dance:

----------


## *Saraaah*

ich mach ja selber dieses Jahr beim TMS mit und euer Enthusiasmus ist ja ansich wirklich lblich, aber nen Tick bertrieben fand ich die Aussage trotzdem. Aber das darf ja jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden  :Smilie:

----------


## Nynaeve

Hmm, also ich habe lediglich kund getan, dass ich 2013 dabei sein werde. Und in welchem Jahr man sein Abi macht und dementsprechend am TMS teilnimmt, kann man doch schon ein Jahr ( oder auch mehrere, wenn man gut in Mathe ist  :hmmm...: ) im voraus sagen.

----------


## *Saraaah*

Ja, dazu reichen selbst meine Mathekenntnisse aus, danke ;) 
Du gehrst ja auch auerdem zu denjenigen, die es erkannt haben, dass es reicht, sich ab nchsten Winter vorzubereiten. 
Aber *milkakuh* hat zum Beispiel geschrieben 


> Letzte Woche habe ich mir die verschiedenen Aufgabentypen angeschaut. Werde ab jetzt immer mal fr den Test trainieren


ein wenig stutzig werden darf man da doch schon, oder^^

----------


## Nynaeve

Es schadet vielleicht auch nicht, sich jetzt schonmal einen groben berblick ber das zu verschaffen, was da auf einen zukommt. Wre fr mich vielleicht auch sinnvoll, ich bekomme dann wahrscheinlich solche Panik, dass ich mich beim Abi doppelt so sehr anstrenge, damit meine Zukunft nicht von diesem Test abhngt  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Meine Voraussetzungen sind wahrscheinlich auch andere als eure. Habe Abitur in 2010 gemacht und mache seitdem eine Ausbildung zur GuK. Anfang nchsten Jahres habe ich Zwischenprfung, daher habe ich im Moment deutlich mehr Zeit fr einw entspannte Vorbereitung. Da ich im Abi auch "nur" eine 2,0 hatte muss mein TMS schon hervorragend sein...

----------


## Melina93

Ich denke, dass man es ruhig jedem selbst berlassen kann, wie und wann man sich auf den TMS vorbereitet. Ich fr meinen Teil weis noch gar nicht, ob ich am TMS 2013 teilnehme. Das kommt darauf an, wie der HamNat und der Test in Graz verlaufen. Wenn ich Glck habe, brauche ich den TMS gar nicht :Big Grin:  Ich habe nmlich ziemlichen Schiss vor diesen Aufgaben und traue mir kein gutes bis sehr gutes Ergebnis zu.

----------


## hansfritz

eine frage, @melina93:
man kann tms nur ein mal mitmachen, so weit so klar,
du mchtest, wenn ich richtig verstehe hamnat schreiben,
das ist auch klar,
aber verstehe ich richtig, dass wenn es mit hamnat nicht klappt, mchtest du zuerst in graz versuchen?
und wieso nicht weiter in d versuchen?
p.s. ich berlege mir gerade verschiedene mglichkeiten, deswegen auch diese komische frage :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

> eine frage, @melina93:
> man kann tms nur ein mal mitmachen, so weit so klar,
> du mchtest, wenn ich richtig verstehe hamnat schreiben,
> das ist auch klar,
> aber verstehe ich richtig, dass wenn es mit hamnat nicht klappt, mchtest du zuerst in graz versuchen?
> und wieso nicht weiter in d versuchen?
> p.s. ich berlege mir gerade verschiedene mglichkeiten, deswegen auch diese komische frage



Mein Abi wird ungefhr 1,5 betragen. Damit hat man ohne alles kaum eine Chance in Deutschland. Ich mag Hamburg als Stadt sehr gerne und bewerbe mich dieses Jahr fr den Hamat. Gleichzeitig mache ich dieses Jahr auch den Test in Graz, weil der Test einen hnlichen Aufbau hat und ich mich so fr zwei Tests gleichzeitig vorbereiten kann.
Wenn es also dieses Jahr nicht klappen sollte ( Werde mich natrlich auch zum SoSe bewerben), dann mache ich den TMS und werde mich dann 2013 erneut mit dem TMS ( Falls das Ergebnis was ntzt  :Big Grin: ) in Deutschland bewerben und erneut in sterreich. Wenn das alles nicht klappen sollte, wrde ich Kroatien oder Ungarn in Betracht ziehen.
So ist mein Plan, schauen wir mal, was passiert  :Smilie:

----------


## Nynaeve

> Mein Abi wird ungefhr 1,5 betragen.


Damit solltest du doch bei 2-3 deutschen Unis auch 'ohne alles' unter kommen. Sind dann vielleicht nicht gerade die beliebtesten, aber immer noch besser, als ein Studium im Ausland. 
Und vielleicht wird es ja auch gar nicht so 'schlimm' (meine Guete, manch einer wuerde fuer ein 1,5er Abi toeten und wir nennen es 'schlecht'  :Grinnnss!:  und du rappelst dich noch auf eine 1,4 oder 1,3 hoch, dann stehen dir alle Tueren offen.
So oder so, du bekommst sicherlich einen Studienplatz  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

> Damit solltest du doch bei 2-3 deutschen Unis auch 'ohne alles' unter kommen. Sind dann vielleicht nicht gerade die beliebtesten, aber immer noch besser, als ein Studium im Ausland. 
> Und vielleicht wird es ja auch gar nicht so 'schlimm' (meine Guete, manch einer wuerde fuer ein 1,5er Abi toeten und wir nennen es 'schlecht'  und du rappelst dich noch auf eine 1,4 oder 1,3 hoch, dann stehen dir alle Tueren offen.
> So oder so, du bekommst sicherlich einen Studienplatz


 Oh wie lieb von dir, dass du mich aufmunterst! Ja, ich msste im Abi schon mega gut sein ( Also so 13,6 Punkte im Schnitt haben), damit ich noch auf 1,4 komme. Sehe ich wegen Deutsch sehr kritisch- ich kann Deutsch gar nicht!
Aber ich kann es nur zurckgeben, du wirst sicher auch einen Studienplatz bekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## hansfritz

@Melina,
dein plan klingt sehr plausibel
und kannst natrlich auch dieses jahr ausser hamburg bei einigen unis, die weniger beliebt sind,
dich zu bewerben, aber nur wenn du in kauf nehmen kannst, dort auch lnger zu bleiben und weiter zu studieren :hmmm...: 
mit dem spteren wechsel, knnte es schon lnger werden...
ich kann deine sorgen sehr gut verstehen, denn genau mit diesem mittel-guten abi-schnitt gibt's z.z. nicht sehr viel hoffnung
aber mit tms httest du sehr gute weitere chancen

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal euch fragen, ob es sich lohnt am Test teilzunehmen??? Was meint ihr wird sich der NC bis 2014 wieder beruhigen?? 
Werde ich bessere Chancen haben mit einem Abi von 2,6, Berufsbonus und TMS???
Gru,
M.

----------


## Avanna

Wie sich der NC entwickeln wird, wissen nur die schlauen Menschen mit der Glaskugel.
Aber ich meine, was spricht denn dagegen, den TMS zu machen? Falls sich die Lage wieder entspannt, hast du Chancen, ohne die WS einen Studienplatz zu erhalten. Und falls sich die Lage nicht entspannt - dann hast du weiter WS gesammelt. MMn. hast du in dieser Situation nichts zu verlieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cem_90

hallo leute ich hab letztes jahr am tms teilgenommen und hab noch sehr viele bcher die ich los werden will. 
Ich hab so ziemlich alle die man fr die vorberitung braucht einschliesslich bcher die ich aus dem kurs bekommen hab. ich zhl die einfach mal auf:

1. orginalversion 1 
2. orginalversion 2
3.zu orginalaufgaben sowie neueren testaufgaben- kombie pack 2 bcher in einem - mathe und diagramme/tabellen
4.figuren lernen, fakten lernen
5.muster zuordnen
6.diagramme und tabellen
7.schlauchfiguren
8.aufgabensammlung zu den untertests: muster, schlauchfiguren, figuren und fakten lernen
9.komplette testversion mit lsungswegen band 1
10.komplette testversion mit lsungswegen band 2
11.bungsbuch mit lsungen fr die bearbeitung ausgewhlter untertests
12.trainingstest - 204 aufgaben mit lsungsschlssel
13.bungsbuch -450 aufgaben zur kompletten Vorbereitung aller Untertests des ems/tms  ( buch aus dem kurs)
14. ein kompletter test, den ich aus dem kurs bekommen hab
15. konzentrationstest

hab zustzlich noch ein leitfaden den ihr sicherlich gebrauchen knnt.
Also ich wrd gerne alle bcher einer person verkaufen.die bcher sind im einzelnen im durschnitt 20 euro wert. ich kenn jetzt die preise nicht auf den cent genau auswendig. 
ich geb die eigentlich fr 10 euro pro stck ab. Aber da 2-3 bcher mehr benutzt sind geb ich *alle bcher  fr* *130 euro* ab.
Ich denke dass ist ein fairer preis weil da noch 2-3 bcher aus dem kurs drin sind.
Wer interesse hat kann sich ja bei mir melden.

----------


## nessii_5

ich habe nach sehr erfolgreichem tms dieses jahr auch noch bcher zu verkaufen  :Smilie: 
falls jemand interessiert ist, kann ich ihm gerne ne liste schicken (sind 12 stck)

----------


## kleiner_grnling

Hallo, auch ich hab am TMS teilgenommen und mir vorher schn mein Hirn zermatert mit unterschiedlichen Vorbereitungsbchern.

Wer Interesse hat bitte melden. Die meisten sind praktische bungsbcher. Da ich hab viel zu viel bungsmaterial hatte sind die meisten Bcher fast unbenutzt.

Ein kompletter Test mit Lsungswegen ist zwar nicht mehr OVP, aber nicht bearbeitet worden =)

Vorbereitung lohnt sich WIRKLICH und das sag ich nicht nur um die Bcher loszuwerden ;)

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey all,

ich habe mich nun entschlossen nchstes Jahr am TMS teilzunehmen! Durch Verbesserung beider Boni hoffe ich, dass es bei mir zum WS 2014/15 in Mainz klappen wird!
Nun meine Fragen an euch: Nimmt vielleicht jemand von euch in Rostock am TMS teil???; Wie bereitet Ihr euch auf den Test vor??? Ich habe zurzeit nur das 2 Buch fr die TMS-Vorbereitung. 
An diejenigen die Bcher verkaufen: Wie teuer verkauft Ihr mir das 1. Buch!

Kennt ihr vielleicht ein gutes Buch mit dem man den mathematischen und Teil wo es um das Leseverstndnis geht lernen kann??

Gru,
M.

----------


## Amira2004

Hallo,

auch ich habe dieses Jahr am TMS teilgenommen und mchte nun folgende Vorbereitungsbcher von meditrain verkaufen:

Originalversion 1 des TMS von ITB Consulting
Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel Band 1
Lsungsheft zu Band 1
Diagramme und Tabellen Band 5
Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertest (Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren, Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen)
Muster zuordnen Band 4
Schlauchfiguren Band 3
Figuren lernen / Fakten lernen Band 2
Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest Quantitative und formale Probleme mit ausfhrlichen Lsungswegen
Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten 8 verschiedene Testversionen

Ich gebe alles zusammen fr 90 Euro ab!

Bei interesse einfach eine PN an mich.

----------


## Vanessa29

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe den TMS 2010 gemacht und letztes Jar den EMS in sterreich. Ich habe noch jede Menge Lernmaterial, das ich gerne verkaufen wrde. Wenn Jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. (vanska91@web.de)

Mini - Med - Test
ISBN: 3-9804514-X-Y	 EUR 37.00 	

Taste The Test 1
ISBN: 3-9804514-0-2	 EUR 33.50 	

Taste The Test 2
ISBN: 3-9804514-0-X	 EUR 29.00 	

Konzentrationtest
ISBN: 3-9804514-2-9     EUR 26.00

Mathematik im Test
ISBN: 3-9804514-1-0	 EUR 32.00

Test fr med. Studiengnge I
ISBN: 3-8017-2168-8	 EUR 12.95 	

Test fr med. Studiengnge II
ISBN: 3-8017-2169-5	 EUR 12.95

die genannten Preise sind die Neupreise. Fr alles hab ich damals ber 180 Euro bezahlt. ber den Verkaufspreis knnen wir gerne reden  :Smilie:  

Liebe Gre 
Vanessa

----------


## aii

*Nur so ganz hypothetisch!*:

Wenn Tim Mller im Jahr 2012 den TMS geschrieben und vermasselt hat und seinen Namen im gleichen Jahr zu Tim Schneider ndert (hat geheiratet o), kann er doch theoretisch im Jahr 2013 nochmal den TMS machen und keine Sau wrde merken, dass er den Test schon mal geschrieben hat, oder?

Ich hoffe auf ernste Anworten!

----------


## lio

Meine Anmeldung ist schon so lange her, aber muss man nicht auch Geburtsdatum und Geburtsort angeben?

----------


## aii

Ja, musste man. Also du meinst, dass das dann nicht zieht, wenn sie diese Daten haben?

----------


## Melina93

> Ja, musste man. Also du meinst, dass das dann nicht zieht, wenn sie diese Daten haben?


Machst du dich dann nicht strafbar?  :Smilie:  Die verlangen sicher irgendwelche Daten, die du nicht verndern kannst, leider.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey Leute,

ich bin nchstes Jahr dabei. Versuch es mit dem TMS und in !!!

Wann fngt Ihr an zu lernen??

----------


## Muradin

Also ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung folgendes berichten (Hab den EMS dieses Jahr gemacht, was ja im grunde der gleiche Test ist wie der TMS, einfach mit einem Untertest mehr):

Ich wrde nicht zu frh mit dem Lernen beginnen, das ist eher kontraproduktiv. Es besteht die Gefahr, dass man je nach Untertest eine gewisse Routine entwickelt, was nicht dein Ziel sein sollte (da man so mit neuen Aufgaben nicht schnell genug arbeiten kann). Es gibt sogar eine Studie vom Testentwickler, welche aussagt, dass die optimale Vorbereitungszeit zwischen 20-40 Stunden liegt. Halte ich persnlich eher fr zu wenig. Ich selbst hatte vielleicht so gegen die 60 Stunden in die Vorbereitung investiert (grobe Schtzung). 

Ansonsten kann ich dir die folgenden Links empfehlen: 

http://www.unifr.ch/ztd/ems/info_teilnehmer.htm

http://www.unifr.ch/ztd/ems/fictionsfacts.htm

Dort findest du einige Tipps und Ratschlge bzgl. Vorbereitung und kommerziellen Vorbereitungskursen. Diese Themen wurden sicherlich schon zu genge im Forum besprochen, schlussendlich ist es jedem selbst berlassen, solche Angebote zu nutzen. Wichtig ist sicherlich, dass es keinen solchen Kurs braucht, um erfolgreich zu sein. Mir persnlich hat eine Simulation des Tests, in welcher man unter den richtigen Bedingungen wie beim TMS eine Originalversion durcharbeitet, am meisten geholfen. 

Und fr die, die es interessiert: In sterreich wird es den EMS nchstes Jahr nicht mehr geben. Zur Zeit sind die Unis einen einheitlichen Test am ausarbeiten, welcher wahrscheinlich in Teilen hnlich wie der EMS sein wird. Aber darber lsst sich nur spekulieren und von daher wartet man lieber offizielle Infos ab ;)

----------


## Nynaeve

Ich fange im Januar an fr den TMS zu lernen. Allerdings habe ich auch keinerlei Chemie oder Physik Kenntnisse (Chemie nach der 10. abgewhlt und davor immer ne 4- gehabt, Physik dann in der Oberstufe abgewhlt, weil ich nur noch Bahnhof verstanden habe), daher dachte ich mir, ich werde erstmal sowas wie Chemie/Physik fr dummies durchlesen und danach die bungsaufgaben aus dem gngigen Vorbereitungsmaterial durcharbeiten. Oder ist das mglich ohne auch nur einen blassen Schimmer von Chemie/Physik zu haben?

----------


## Muradin

Fr den TMS bzw. EMS braucht man berhaupt kein "Wissen", da keine Wissensfragen gestellt werden. Alle Informationen, die man fr die Bearbeitung der Fragen braucht, findet man in den Fragestellungen. Also bspw. im Untertest "Medizinisches und naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis" wird nicht nach Fachwissen in Chemie, Bio oder Physik gefragt. Man bekommt einen Abschnitt, welcher ein naturwissenschaftlicher (oder eben medizinischer Sachverhalt) erklrt, und muss aus diesem dann anschliessend die richtige Antwort ableiten. Alle Informationen, die man dazu braucht, findet man im genannten Abschnitt. Genau so verhlt es sich im Untertest "Textverstndnis", welcher im Prinzip gleich abluft, einfach mit einem lngeren Text. Es ist also wie gesagt keine Vorwissen ntig, um die Fragen zu beantworten. Ich wrde also nicht Chemie oder Physik pauken, sondern viel mehr versuchen, sich an diese Aufgabenstellungen zu gewhnen, da man so besser und schneller mit den verschiedenen Aufgaben umgehen kann (und folglich schneller auf das Resultat kommt).

----------


## crazykid33

Ich muss hier mal was zwischenfragen:

(Ist sicher hier schonmal genannt, habs aber nicht gefunden)

Wenn ich ein Abi mit 2,8 gemacht habe, dann brauche Ich ja eigentlich keinen TMS machen, da ich unter dem Schnitt des AdHs liege, die Frage ist jetzt :
Stimmt es, dass wenn ich unter den besten 5 % bin, dass ich dann eine Chance habe, egal welcher Abischnitt?

----------


## lio

> Stimmt es, dass wenn ich unter den besten 5 % bin, dass ich dann eine Chance habe, egal welcher Abischnitt?


Nein. Die Abinote fliet zu mindestens 51% mit ein (ist irgendwo gesetzlich geregelt, google findet diese Regelung bestimmt).

----------


## Zahni33

Hallo zusammen  :Grinnnss!: ,

ich verkaufe meine TMS - Trainingsbcher von meditrain, das komplette Trainingspaket! 
Keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren, einwandfreier Zustand, da ich immer auf einem Extrablatt gebt habe - sodass ich die bungen auch fters machen konnte. 
Allerdings ist da soooo viel bungsmaterial enthalten, dass man keine Sorge haben muss, dass einem die Aufgaben ausgehen  :Grinnnss!: .

Habe mir das umfassende Trainingspaket selbst dieses Jahr fr den TMS 2012 neu gekauft und mit den Bchern auf den TMS gelernt  :Grinnnss!: . Dank einem sehr guten Ergebnis, habe ich nun meinen Studienplatz sicher =).

Bei Interesse einfach melden (E-Mail:romina.roesch@googlemail.com), dann knnen wir genaueres besprechen  :Grinnnss!: ,

liebe Gre und viel Erfolg bei der Vorbereitung auf den TMS oder auch auf den EMS in sterreich.

----------


## Woody79

Hi!

Nach erfolgreicher Teilnahme am letzten TMS mchte ich mein Trainingsmaterial gerne an euch verkaufen! Die Bcher wurden pfleglich behandelt und enthalten keinerlei Bleistift- oder sonstige Spuren.

Es handelt sich um folgende Bcher:

1.	Meditrain: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren Band 3-Schlauchfiguren: Lehrgang zum selbststndigen Training des TMS/EMS – Untertests:  19,95 Euro (statt 25,95 Euro)

2.	Meditrain: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren Band 4 - Muster zuordnen: Lehrgang zum selbststndigen Training des TMS/EMS-Untertests: 19,95 Euro (statt 25,95 Euro)

3.	Meditrain: Den Eignungstest zum MedizinstudiumTMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren Band 2 - Figuren u. Fakten lernen: Lehrgang zum selbststndigen Training des TMS/EMS - Untertests "Figuren u. Fakten lernen" : 19,95 Euro (statt 27,95 Euro)

4.	Meditrain: Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren Band 6, Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest:Quantitative u. formale Probleme: 8,95 Euro (statt 11,95 Euro)

5.	Meditrain: Studien zur Vorbereitung des EMS/TMS: Konzentrationstest: 16,95 Euro (statt 21,95 Euro), Deckblatt lose, ansonsten makellos

6.	Meditrain: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren Band 5 Diagramme u. Tabellen: 24,95 Euro (statt 32,00 Euro!)

     Auf der Meditrain- Seite gibt es weitere Informationen zu den einzelnen Bchern...

7.	Anselm Pfeiffer: Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten: 19,95 (statt 25,00 Euro)

Gesamtpreis: 130,65 Euro ( Originalpreis: 170,75 Euro)

Wenn jemand das Gesamtpacket kauft, erstatte ich ihm die Versandkosten. Ansonsten mssen diese zustzlich bernommen werden. Meinen Zugang fr das ITB- Portal verkaufe ich auch (es sind noch 45 Std. verfgbar!!!)

Schreibt mir einfach eine Nachricht.

Gru und viel Erfolg fr die Vorbereitung!

----------


## solomun

Ich denke schon dass man durch bung seine Leistung sehr stark verbessern kann. Gerade bei den Untertests wie Figuren und Fakten lernen sowie Schlauchfiguren und Muster zuordnen. Und meiner Meinung hilft einem ein gewisses Vorwissen in Chemie und Physik auch beim Bearbeiten der Aufgaben weil man die Texte einfach viel schneller versteht. Ich werde da auf jeden Fall nichts dem Zufall berlassen.  :Smilie:

----------


## lilawoman

......

----------


## Physio-Beer

Hallo liebe TMS-Teilnehmer,

ich habe auch noch 2 Bcher zu verkaufen, mit denen ich mit damals auf den TMS vorbereitet habe! 
- Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I (Originalversion I des TMS)  Neu-Preis bei Amazon: 12,95
- Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II (Originalversion II des TMS) Neu-Preis bei Amazon: 12,95

Habe mich ausschlielich mit diesen beiden Bchern auf den Test vorbereitet und war damit unter den besten 10%. Kann die beiden Bcher von daher jedem am Herz legen. 
Die Bcher sind optisch in einem neuwertigen Zustand (keine Eselsohren, keine Flecken)! Band 1 ist absolut UNBENUTZT, da ich ihn auf einmal 2mal da hatte. In Band 2 waren bei zwei Aufgabengebieten leichte Bleistiftmarkierungen, die ich aber komplett entfernt habe. 

Gebe beide zusammen fr 20 Euro VHB (!) ab. Artikelstandort ist Mnchen, kann die beiden Bcher aber auch gerne versenden (zzgl. Versandkosten).

Einfach per PN oder Email melden: physio-beer@web.de

----------


## vfb

Hallo zuknftige TMS'ler,

ich habe am diesjhrigen Medizinertest teilgenommen und diesen angeblich mit dem deutschlandweit besten Ergebnis abgeschlossen. Nun will ich diesen Erfolg auch an andere weitergeben und biete somit meine Vorbereitungsbcher an:

1. Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel Band 1 (meditrain)
2. Lsungsheft zu: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren Band 1 (meditrain)
3. Figuren lernen - Fakten lernen Band 2 (meditrain)
4. Schlauchfiguren Band 3 (meditrain)
5. Muster zuordnen Band 4 (meditrain)
6. Diagramme und Tabellen Band 5 (meditrain)
7. Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest "Quantitative und formale Probleme" (meditrain)
8. Konzentrationstest Block mit 10 Testversionen (42 bungsbgen) (meditrain)
9. Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I - Originalversion I des TMS
10. Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II - Originalversion II des TMS

Die Bcher sind in sehr gutem Zustand, allein bei dem Konzentrationstest-Block habe ich das Deckblatt neu befestigt und einzelne Bleistiftspuren knnen erkennbar sein. 

Als Preis wrde ich 150 Euro festlegen (Neupreis: 210,50 Euro), bei dem einige Tipps meinerseits an den Interessenten sowie die Portokosten enthalten sind  :Smilie:  

Meldet euch einfach bei Interesse an meine Mail-Adresse (clemens.cramer@googlemail.com). 
Viele Gre

Edit: Nicht mehr verfgbar.

----------


## Alex2211

Beginnt ihr alle schon jetzt mit der Testvorbereitung?

----------


## BB_Adept

> Beginnt ihr alle schon jetzt mit der Testvorbereitung?


Nein.

----------


## lionheartx

Ich mach bisher immer nur nebenbei, in der Pause, oder wann es sich ergibt, ein paar Aufgaben.. einfach nur um zu sehen, wie so mein Leistungsstand ist. Aber eine -richtige- Vorbereitung macht sowieso erst frhestens einen Monat vorm Test Sinn.

----------


## aii

Wer an TMS-Unterlagen interessiert ist, schaut mal hier:

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=80148

 ::-winky:

----------


## MediPrincess

Hey :Smilie: 
ich wollt nur mal sagen das ich den TMS 2013 auch machen werde ( voraussichtlich in Bochum).

----------


## Will_Medizin!

Schon verkauft?

----------


## Nynaeve

> Hey
> ich wollt nur mal sagen das ich den TMS 2013 auch machen werde ( voraussichtlich in Bochum).


Ich werde auch in Bochum dabei sein. Wo kommst du denn her?

Meint ihr, es reicht sich Mitte Januar erstmals mit der Materie (Uebungsaufgaben usw) zu beschaeftigen, oder sollte ich meine Weihnachtsferien opfern? (Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass fuer's Abi eine Vorbereitungszeit von 2-3 Tagen pro Fach nicht ausreicht, bin ich etwas skeptisch was meine Faehigkeiten und optimale Lerndauer angeht  :Grinnnss!:  )
Welche Uebungen/Buecher sind denn ein must-have? Ich lese ueberall was von ganzen 'Vorbereitungspaketen', ist das Ganze echt so umfangreich?

----------


## MediPrincess

Also ich werde mir nur die beiden TMS original Ausgaben kaufen.. Ob das reicht ka  :Big Grin:

----------


## aii

> Welche Uebungen/Buecher sind denn ein must-have? Ich lese ueberall was von ganzen 'Vorbereitungspaketen', ist das Ganze echt so umfangreich?



Also ich denke, dass da die Meinungen bestimmt auseinander gehen. Mancher hat nur die zwei Originalversionen in Echtzeit gemacht und hat dann beim TMS voll abgesahnt und jemand hat sich fr 300 Euro alle bungsbcher gekauft und ist belst abgekackt. Kann natrlich auch genau anders rum sein.

Meine persnliche Meinung ist, dass einige Untertests schon tranierbar sind. Ich persnlich hatte nur ein durchschnittliches Ergebnis, was ich darauf zurckfhre, dass ich zu wenig gemacht habe (kann auch ne blde Ausrede sein  :hmmm...:  ).

Ich denke solche Dinge wie Figuren und Fakten lernen, kann man tranieren durch einfache Tipps. Oder die Mathekenntnisse aus der Mittelstufe auffrischen fr Quantitative und formale Probleme.
Ich denke aber auch, dass man nicht jedes Buch aus jedem Verlag braucht.

An deiner Stelle wrde ich mir erstmal nur die zwei Originalversionen kaufen und dann schauen, was du gut kannst und was eher weniger. Je nachdem kann man sich ja bungsmaterial kaufen. Muss ja nicht gleich das groe Paket sein. In Echtzeit sollte man den TMS auch mal simulieren, wenn man mich fragt.

----------


## Medicus91

Ich glaube auch, dass es ganz unterschiedlich ist. Die Originalversionen sind auf jeden Fall Pflicht! Dann kann man ja eh schon mal einschtzen wie viel bung man noch braucht!

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey all,

knnte mir jemand vielleicht die Regelung 51:49 erklren???? Wie berechne ich meine Chancen, wenn ich ein Abi von 2,6 habe??

Stimmt es, dass man nicht in die engere Auswahl der Unis kommt, wenn man eine Abiturnote wie ich hat?
Dies gilt hauptschlich fr die Uni MAINZ (ich glaube, dass ich an dieser Uni die realistischen Chancen mit einem guten Testergebnis htte)!

----------


## Melina93

> Hey all,
> 
> knnte mir jemand vielleicht die Regelung 51:49 erklren???? Wie berechne ich meine Chancen, wenn ich ein Abi von 2,6 habe??
> 
> Stimmt es, dass man nicht in die engere Auswahl der Unis kommt, wenn man eine Abiturnote wie ich hat?
> Dies gilt hauptschlich fr die Uni MAINZ (ich glaube, dass ich an dieser Uni die realistischen Chancen mit einem guten Testergebnis htte)!


Du kannst auf Hochschulstart.de nachlesen, ob die Unis eine Vorauswahl machen. In Heidelberg bzw. Mainz httest du eigentlich theoretisch gesehen mit einem sehr guten TMS die meisten Chancen, da sie den Test sehr stark gewichten. Die gehen aber nur bis 2,3. Selbst mit einem TMS von 100% httest du ja 1,0 verrechnet mit 2,6. Da wrdest du um die 1,8 haben. Htte in Mainz nicht gereicht. 
Der TMS lohnt sich eigentlich auch nur bis 2,3. Vielleicht solltest du ber das Ausland bzw. sterreich nachdenken oder die Wartezeit anstreben.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Du kannst auf Hochschulstart.de nachlesen, ob die Unis eine Vorauswahl machen. In Heidelberg bzw. Mainz httest du eigentlich theoretisch gesehen mit einem sehr guten TMS die meisten Chancen, da sie den Test sehr stark gewichten. Die gehen aber nur bis 2,3. Selbst mit einem TMS von 100% httest du ja 1,0 verrechnet mit 2,6. Da wrdest du um die 1,8 haben. Htte in Mainz nicht gereicht. 
> Der TMS lohnt sich eigentlich auch nur bis 2,3. Vielleicht solltest du ber das Ausland bzw. sterreich nachdenken oder die Wartezeit anstreben.



Mit weiteren 0,4 durch meine abgeschlossene Ausbildung kmme ich dann auch auf 1,4 .... das wrde doch reichen oder???

----------


## Melina93

> Mit weiteren 0,4 durch meine abgeschlossene Ausbildung kmme ich dann auch auf 1,4 .... das wrde doch reichen oder???


Hast du geschaut, ob man in Mainz bis 2,6 geht? Wenn ja, wird es trotzdem knapp, denke ich.

----------


## med_com

Mit welchem Mindest-TMS-Ergebnis htte ich am ehesten eine Chance und wenn, dann an welcher Uni?

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Hast du geschaut, ob man in Mainz bis 2,6 geht? Wenn ja, wird es trotzdem knapp, denke ich.


wo guckt man denn da ... bei der Vorauswahl steht nur 1-3 Ortsprferenz ... etwas von einer Note oder so steht auf HSS nicht!

----------


## aii

Schau mal hier:

http://www.uni-mainz.de/studium/492_DEU_HTML.php#L_M

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.uni-mainz.de/studium/492_DEU_HTML.php#L_M


das war mir auch schon klar.... wo steht aber, dass man mit dem 0,4 bonus und einem guten TMS es mit 2,6 nicht schaffen kann eine Chance im Adh zu haben???

----------


## Melina93

> wo guckt man denn da ... bei der Vorauswahl steht nur 1-3 Ortsprferenz ... etwas von einer Note oder so steht auf HSS nicht!


Wenn da nur Ortsprferenz 1-3 steht, kannst du dich auch mit 2,6 in Mainz bewerben  :Smilie:

----------


## Nynaeve

Die Frage wurde bestimmt bereits irgendwo beantwortet, aber ich find's gerad nicht.
Also koennte mir nochmal jemand sagen, wie ''gut'' man beim TMS abschneiden muss, damit er sich ueberhaupt positiv auf eine Uni-Bewerbung auswirkt? 
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man sich nicht verschlechtern kann, aber ein ''mittelmaessiger'' Test bringt wahrscheinlich auch keine Verbesserung, oder? Also wieviel % muss man schaffen, um auch etwas davon zu haben, den Text absolviert zu haben?
Nachdem ich mir die Aufgaben angesehen habe, ist mir jetzt schon klar, dass ich nicht unter den besten 10% sein werde (die Aufgaben sind absolut gar nicht mein Fall...), also lohnt es sich ueberhaupt da anzutreten?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Tja, das kommt darauf an, welche Verbesserung du erzielen musst. Wenn du bereits dein Abi mit 1,4 gemacht hast, dann reicht eine mittelmige Leistung im TMS vielleicht schon, um eine Verbesserung um 0,4 zu erreichen. Das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich. 
Bei den Unis, die den TMS 49/45 mit der Abinote verbessern, ist es natrlich sinnvoll, so gut wie mglich abzuschneiden.
Auerdem sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass du "nur" besser als die anderen sein musst, und nicht DIE beste. Heit, wenn 90% der Teilnehmer bei den Schlauchfiguren nur 10 Antworten richtig haben von 20, dann reicht es fr dich, 11 richtige Antworten zu haben und schon bist du unter den besten 10% (in dem Bereich halt).
Gegenfrage: Schadet es dir, wenn du teilnimmst? Nein. Probieren wrde ich es jeden Fall. Das ist ein Tag und 50€, die da drauf gehen. Bereite dich so gut wie mglich vor und du wirst sehen, was man erreichen kann. Ich war auch unter den besten zehn Prozent.... ben und Vorbereitung bringt dich zum Ziel (glaub mir, nicht jeder, der da hingeht von den 1300 hat sich so gut vorbereitet). Es macht schon viel aus, wenn man sich allein die Aufgaben schon mal angeschaut hat.

----------


## Nynaeve

Ach so, da habe ich irgendwas berlesen, ich dachte man msste min. 90% des Tests richtig haben um zu den besten 10% zu gehren. Wie doof, das zeigt mal wieder, dass ich eigentlich total unqualifiziert bin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medianebene

Hallo zusammen  :Smilie: 

Habe dieses Jahr den TMS geschrieben und dadurch eine Studienplatz erhalten. Da ich mir zur Vorbereitung einige sehr wertvolle Bcher angeschafft habe und diese nicht mehr brauche, mchte ich sie gerne verkaufen!

Alle der folgenden Bcher die ich verkaufe sind wie neu und unbenutzt, da ich sie hier http://www.ems-eignungstest.ch/uebungsliteratur.htm vor kurzer Zeit gekauft, lediglich einmal kopiert und dann nur mit den Kopien gearbeitet habe! 

- ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) Test fr med. Studiengnge- Originalversion 1 des TMS, 5.Aufl.
(Orig. Preis: 12,95 EUR)

- ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) Test fr med. Studiengnge- Originalversion 2 des TMS, 5.Aufl.
(Orig. Preis: 12,95 EUR)

- 10 neue Testversionen fr 2011. Studien zur Vorbereitung des EMS/TMS: Konzentrationstest
(Orig. Preis: 21,95 EUR)

- Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren BD 6 ,Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest:Quantitative u. formale Probleme
(Orig. Preis: 11,95 EUR)

- Den Eignungstest zum MedizinstudiumTMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.2 - Figuren u. Fakten lernen
(Orig. Preis: 27,95 EUR)

- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.3--Schlauchfiguren
(Orig. Preis: 25,95 EUR)

- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.4 - Muster zuordnen
(Orig. Preis: 25,95 EUR)

- Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.5 Diagramme u. Tabellen
(Orig. Preis: 32,95 EUR)

- Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Figuren lernen,Fakten lernen,Muster zuordnen,Schlauchfiguren.
(Orig. Preis: 19,95 EUR)

- Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD 1 - TRAININGSTEST
(Orig. Preis: 26,90 EUR)

- Lsungsheft zu: Den Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren BD.1 
(Orig. Preis: 11,95 EUR)

Fr diese 11 Bcher habe ich 230 Euro bezahlt. Allemal wert um sich optimal vorzubereiten und einen Studienplatz zu erhalten! Jetzt verkaufe ich sie wieder und das gleiche knnt ihr dann auch machen! ;)

Da man am besten mit den Bchern im Gesamtpaket lernen sollte und somit in keinem Untertest mehr Vorbereitungs- oder Wissenslcken bestehen bleiben, mache ich euch ein Gesamtpaket-Angebot: Alle Bcher fr 200 Euro! 


Also: Bei Interesse schreibt Ihr mir auf ayam.mankiewicz@uni-wh.de! Dann schicke ich euch die Bcher zu!

Liebe Gre,

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Hallo zusammen 
> 
> Habe dieses Jahr den TMS geschrieben und dadurch eine Studienplatz erhalten. Da ich mir zur Vorbereitung einige sehr wertvolle Bcher angeschafft habe und diese nicht mehr brauche, mchte ich sie gerne verkaufen!
> 
> Alle der folgenden Bcher die ich verkaufe sind wie neu und unbenutzt, da ich sie hier http://www.ems-eignungstest.ch/uebungsliteratur.htm vor kurzer Zeit gekauft, lediglich einmal kopiert und dann nur mit den Kopien gearbeitet habe! 
> 
> - ITB Consulting (Hrsg.) Test fr med. Studiengnge- Originalversion 1 des TMS, 5.Aufl.
> (Orig. Preis: 12,95 EUR)
> 
> ...



Diese Art von Stzen "
Habe dieses Jahr den TMS geschrieben und dadurch eine Studienplatz erhalten. "  kommen mir bekannt vor  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ach so, da habe ich irgendwas berlesen, ich dachte man msste min. 90% des Tests richtig haben um zu den besten 10% zu gehren. Wie doof, das zeigt mal wieder, dass ich eigentlich total unqualifiziert bin


Nee das zeigt nur, dass du zu wenig Vertrauen in dich setzt.^^ Ich denke nicht, dass du den TMS berhaupt brauchen wirst.

----------


## Nynaeve

> Nee das zeigt nur, dass du zu wenig Vertrauen in dich setzt.^^ Ich denke nicht, dass du den TMS berhaupt brauchen wirst.


Na...sicher ist sicher, ich kann mir keine Wartezeit leisten und da Bochum mein Notnagel sein wird, mache ich vorsichtshalber lieber den TMS mit, auch wenn mein Abi besser als 1,5 sein wird.

Und da mittlerweile ja selbst die Spitzenabiturienten den TMS machen, ist man ja fast schon gezwungen, auch daran teilzunehmen, sonst ziehen alle mit einem schlechterem Abischnitt und gutem TMS an einem vorbei, wenn man ''nur'' ein gutes Abi vorzuweisen hat - wenn man seinen Vorsprung bewahren will, muss ein gutes TMS Ergebnis her.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer wieviele Punkte so im Durchschnitt im TMS erreicht werden? Es gibt ja 158 ( also ohne die bsen Einstreuungsaufgaben  :Big Grin: ) Punkte zu erreichen, oder? Die durchschnittliche Punktzahl ist realtiv hoch, vermute ich, oder?
Wie bt ihr das Textverstdnis? Also lest ihr einfach Texte und bt so oder eignet ihr euch irgendein Wissen an? Ich habe das Gefhl, dass meine Leistung in diesem Bereich total stagniert und sich nicht verbessert, auch nicht durch Training.
Wahrscheinlich liegt da die durchschnittlich erreicht Punktzahl ziemlich hoch, oder? Textverstndnis fllt sicher nur mir so schwer -.-

----------


## michi9119

Hey Leute,
ich bin neu hier, aber das Thema TMS ist mir gleich ins Auge gesprungen, weil ich den Test 2012 geschrieben habe und dadurch (hoffentlich) zum Sommersemester einen Studienplatz in Erlangen bekommen werde.
Hatte 1,8 im Abi, konnte den Schnitt durch den Test aber auf 1,0 (in Erlangen) runterschrauben  :Smilie: 
Daher meine ganz klare Empfehlung: Macht den Test auf jeden Fall. Im schlimmsten Fall sind 50 futsch. Im besten Fall ebnet er euch den Weg ins Studium. Und lasst euch nicht verrckt machen. Ich hatte nach dem Test ein denkbar schlechtes Gefhl, weil ich mir bei vielen Fragen recht unsicher war und mir auch ein bisschen die Zeit ausgegangen ist. Aber man darf das nicht mit der Prfungssituation in einer Klausur oder im Abi vergleichen. Der Test ist so konzipiert, dass im Schnitt etwas mehr als die Hlfte der Fragen richtig beantwortet wird.
Ein paar Zahlen fr Melina:
Im *Test 2012* gab es 
*maximal 178 Punkte* zu erreichen
*durchschnittlich* wurden* 96,8 Punkte* erreicht
und der *beste* erreichte Wert war *167 Punkte*
Also wenn man in ner Klausur 167 von 178 Punkten hat wirds schon eher eng mit der 1. Fr den Test ist das aber ne fantastische Zahl. Ich hatte 141 Punkte und bekam dafr noch ne 1,0.

Frs Textverstndnis hab ich abgesehen von den beiden Original-Testversionen gar nix gemacht. Ich denke da braucht man auch einfach Glck und muss den richtigen Text erwischen... Am besten einen wo man vielleicht schon ein wenig Hintergrundwissen hat.... Medizinbcher wlzen ist aber definitiv nicht der Schlssel zum Erfolg.
Gut ben kann man meiner Meinung nach die Sache mit den Schlauchfiguren und das konzentrierte Arbeiten. Letzteres aber nicht immer mit den gleichen zwei oder drei Mustern, da man sich sonst zu sehr darauf festfhrt. Aber hier hilft dann Amazon weiter. Bei den quantitativen und formalen Problemen oder wie das auch gleich wieder heit sollte man einfach schnell und sicher im Kopfrechnen sein.

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

178 Punkte ohne Die Einstreuungsaufgaben? Ich bin immer von 178 MIT diesen Aufgaben ausgegangen.

----------


## michi9119

Ja, ich denke schon

----------


## michi9119

Ja, ich denke schon

----------


## michi9119

Tut mir leid, dass ich jetz drei mal in Folge poste, aber irgendwie finde ich keinen "edit"-Button oder hnliches... bin ich zu doof, oder gibts wirklich keinen?!?
Naja egal. Was ich vorher eigentlich noch hochladen wollte war ein Bild davon, wie die Auswertung so aussieht.
Und da sieht man eben auch, dass bei "Anzahl gewertete Aufgaben" "178" steht.
Unbenannt.jpg

So, ich hoffe es hat jetzt geklappt  :Smilie: 
Ach und meine Punktzahlen hab ich nicht stehen lassen um damit rumzuprollen (wobei ich zugegebenermaen schon etwas stolz drauf bin :P ), sondern damit ihr euch ein bisschen besser orientieren knnt bzgl zu erreichnder Punktzahlen etc.

----------


## Melina93

Danke, dass du mir so fleiig geantwortet hast. Auf so eine Punktzahl kann man ruhig auch stolz sein!  :Smilie:

----------


## comisaru

Hallo,

hab mich gerade angemeldet, das Geld berwiesen.
Selbsverstndlich habe ich noch keine Einladung bekommen  :bhh: 

Eine Frage: wie kann ich einen Testort auswhlen?
Hab diese Option nicht gefunden...

Oder geht man mit der Einladung wohin man will ?

Besten Dank

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hab mich auch gerade angemeldet!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  Ich kann den Testort auch noch nicht auswhlen, denke mal das funktioniert erst, wenn das Geld bei denen eingegangen ist.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## michi9119

Ja das dauert ein wenig, aber man kann auf jeden Fall nicht einfach mit der Einladung dahin gehen wo man gerne hin mchte. Also schaut, dass ihr so bald wie mglich euren Testort auswhlt  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey all,


ich htte da mal eine Frage zur Anmeldung:

Knnte ich mich vorab anmelden, um mir den Testort zu sichern(ich kann leider nur an 1 teilnehmen .... wenn ich ihn nicht bekommen werde habe ich ein Problem) und erst im Januar das Geld berweisen???

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit??? Ist mir der Platz gesichert, wenn ich mich jetzt schon anmelde oder erst, wenn ich die Gebhr berwiesen habe!?

Gru,
Louis

----------


## Erdbeermond

Du musst die Gebhr bezahlen, dann ist dir ein Platz sicher. Aber meld dich doch jetzt an und Zahl, dann hast du den Platz sicher.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ich wrde ja sofort bezahlen ..... Nur wohne ich dummerweise fr meine Ausbildung in einer Stadt in der ich keine berweisungen vornehmen kann (Ich bin bei der Volksbank und hier gibt es nur die "Raifeisenbank" ..... totaler Mist... ich bin froh, wenn ich DIESE Stadt endlich verlassen kann!)

----------


## Annaly

berweisungstrger an deine bank schicken ;) so mach ich das seit ber 2 jahren!

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> berweisungstrger an deine bank schicken ;) so mach ich das seit ber 2 jahren!


Ok danke fr den Tipp!

----------


## michi9119

Hey,
also ich wei ja nicht von welcher Metropole wir hier sprechen, aber es wird doch im Umkreis ne Volksbank aufzutreiben sein? :P
Wenn nicht, dann kannst es ja so machen wie Annaly vorgeschlagen hat. Und ich wrd mich mal ber Online-Banking informieren  :Smilie: 
Naja auf jeden Fall musst du, wie ja schon gesagt wurde, erst zahlen bevor du den Testort auswhlen kannst.

----------


## Thajah

Ich wrde gerne die Bcher haben. Wrd mich freuen, wenn du dich meldest, falls die Bcher noch zu haben sind.

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer von euch zufllig, ob man eine Lupe mit in den TMS nehmen darf?  :Big Grin:  Das wre mir echt ne Hilfe, weil ich sehr schlechte Augen habe und mich so lange zu konzentrieren kann, wenn ich so kleine Buchstaben lesen muss.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Wie wre es mit einer brille?

----------


## Melina93

Natrlich nehme ich meine Brille mit. Glaubst du wirklich, ich Blindfisch gehe ohne Brille zum Test, will aber eine Lupe haben?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Ne, im Ernst...ich habe fast 10 Dioptrien, da ist so eine Lupe echt gut, um Kopfschmerzen vorzubeugen.

----------


## michi9119

> Was drfen Sie in den Testraum mitnehmen?
>  Markierstifte, Textmarker oder Buntstifte
>  Taschentcher
>  Verpflegung (Essen und Getrnke)
>  Durchsichtige Dosen oder Beutel
>  Uhren und Wecker  jeweils nur ohne Taschenrechnerfunktion
>  Medikamente
>  Geldbrse
> Alle erlaubten Gegenstnde drfen nur in vollstndig durchsichtigen Dosen oder Beuteln transportiert werden. Diese Behltnisse mssen Sie selbst mitbringen!
> ...



Also in der Infobroschre steht jetz explizit nichts zu Lupen, ich kanns mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen so streng wie die eh schon sind :P
Ich wrde das auf jeden Fall vorher abklren und fragen. Aber vielleicht wr ne passende Brille wirklich das Mittel der Wahl ;)

----------


## Melina93

Brille wird sowieso mitgenommen ( Warum geht ihr davon aus, dass ich die Lupe ohne Brille mitnehme?  :Big Grin: ). Die Frage ist nur, ob ich eine zustzliche Sehhilfe, also eine Lupe, haben darf.

----------


## michi9119

Habe deinen vorherigen Beitrag erst gesehn nachdem ich meinen schon gepostet hatte :P
Also wie gesagt, ich wrds abklren. 




> Kontakt
> 
> Auf unserer Webseite finden Sie ausfhrliche Informationen zu allen Fragen, die den TMS betreffen. Bitte lesen Sie sich diese Informationen sorgfltig durch. Sollten Sie dennoch eine Frage haben, auf die Sie in unseren Informationen keine Antwort finden, knnen Sie uns unter der Adresse
> 
> TMS-Koordinationsstelle
> Universitt Heidelberg
> Im Neuenheimer Feld 155
> 69120 Heidelberg
> 
> ...


Ich hab letztes Jahr auf jeden Fall niemanden mit ner Lupe gesehn. War zugegebenermaen aber auch genug mit mir und meinem eigenen Test beschftigt  :Smilie:

----------


## Nynaeve

Verstosse ich gegen irgendwelche Richtlinien, wenn ich mich jetzt schon fuer den TMS anmelde, obwohl ich mein Abizeugnis erst in 2 Wochen bekomme (also noch gar keine fertige Abiturientin bin)? Ich als Schussel vom Dienst verpeile sonst ueber die Feiertage und Schulferien noch die Anmeldefrist.

----------


## michi9119

Nein, melde dich gleich schon an und zahle so bald wie mglich.
Je eher du zahlst, desto eher darfst du deinen Testort whlen.

----------


## Melina93

Man darf an dem TMS teilnehmen, sofern man sein Abitur schon hat ( also Altabiturient ist) oder wenn man demnchst, also im kommenden Jahr sein Abitur macht. Du darfst also dran teilnehmen  :Smilie: 

Und nochmal zur Lupe: Danke fr eure Antworten...ich werde einfach mal fragen...natrlich werde ich auch ne Brille mitnehmen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nynaeve

Danke euch, dann mach ich's gleich mal bevor ich die Anmeldung verbummel. Mit dem Lernen beginne ich aber erst im Monat vorher, sonst habe ich die Techniken bis zum Testtag entweder wieder vergessen oder bin so bersttigt, dass ich haufenweise Flchtigkeitsfehler einbaue. Obwohl ich mir von dem Test jetzt nicht allzu viel verspreche.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Geld ist eingegangen, Testort ausgewhlt! Check!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Das wird schon, keine Angst.

Vor allem wenn man sich mal die letztjhrigen Ergebnisse von den Leuten hier im Forum anschaut, so lagen die doch immer gut im oberen viertel...

----------


## Nynaeve

> Das wird schon, keine Angst.
> 
> Vor allem wenn man sich mal die letztjhrigen Ergebnisse von den Leuten hier im Forum anschaut, so lagen die doch immer gut im oberen viertel...


Ja, das sind die Leute, die alle 20.000 Buecher zum TMS von vorn nach hinten und hinten nach vorne durchgeackert haben. Was ich nicht vorhabe, daher meine eher duestere Prognose  :hmmm...:

----------


## iNstein

Ich auch! Und bin jetzt total begeistert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade bei der Anmeldung ..... Fr was dient genau die Adresse??? Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Adresse meiner Wohnung (wohnheim wegen meiner Ausbildung) oder meines Elternhauses angeben soll. Kann mir da jemand bitte gerade helfen???


Hat jemand noch vor am TMS in Neubrandenburg teilzunehmen??

----------


## michi9119

hm... soweit ich mich erinner hatte ich nur zwei Bcher, die beiden Originalversionen. Also liegst du zumindest was mich angeht mit deinen Schtzungen etwa 19.998 Bcher zu hoch :P
Zuviel Vorbereitung bringt auch wirklich nix. Wie ich schon mal gesagt habe: ben lohnt sicher meiner Meinung eigentlich blo beim konzentrierten Arbeiten (mit verschiedenen Mustern) und bei den Schlauchfiguren. Und vielleicht noch beim Kopfrechnen, wenn man da etwas eingerostet ist.
Ich denke man kann beim Test wirklich viel rausholen, weil viele (keine Ahnung warum) wirklich total blank in den Test gehen (dh sie haben sich teilweise nicht mal mit den Aufgabentypen vertraut gemacht) und ihn "einfach mal mitschreiben"... Das Zitat hab ich wirklich fters geholt.
Und da muss man beim Test einfach ein bisschen unkollegial denken, denn: jeder der schlechter ist als du macht dich automatisch besser. Geht ja nicht um ne absolute sondern um ne relative Punktzahl. Also einfach hoffen, dass genug Pfeifen mitschreiben  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@Louis Mit der Adresse wird nix besonderes gemacht...Die steht dann halt auch auf der Einladung zum TMS drauf. Gib einfach die Adresse an, unter der du postalisch immer erreichbar bist. Das wr dann vermutlich die des Wohnheimes.

----------


## comisaru

> Hab mich auch gerade angemeldet!  Ich kann den Testort auch noch nicht auswhlen, denke mal das funktioniert erst, wenn das Geld bei denen eingegangen ist.


Korrekt. Nachdem das Geld eingegangen ist kriegst Du eine Mail und kannst den Testort auswhlen.
Habe gestern gemacht.

Gre

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin jetzt schon aufgeregt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> @Louis Mit der Adresse wird nix besonderes gemacht...Die steht dann halt auch auf der Einladung zum TMS drauf. Gib einfach die Adresse an, unter der du postalisch immer erreichbar bist. Das wr dann vermutlich die des Wohnheimes.


Hey Emilia,

vielen Dank fr die Antwort!


.... Irgendwie habe ich das Gefhl, dass nchstes Jahr einige mehr am TMS teilnehmen als sonst  .... 

Freuen tue ich mich auch schon, vor allem da ich wei, dass ich soweit alles schon kann! Lerne aber trotzdem noch weiter um wirklich die 1.0 zu schaffen  :Big Grin:  (ICh muss es unbedingt hinbekommen!)

Wei jemand wie viele Punkte/Fehler man haben muss/darf um die 1,0 zu errreichen??

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kommt ja auch immer darauf an, wie gut die anderen Teilnehmer sind.

----------


## Melina93

Jemand in Erlangen mit dabei?  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Destiny*

Ich htte da eine Frage wegen der Teilnahmeberechtigung, hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...
Auf der Seite www.tms-info.org unter dem Punkt „Anmeldung und Teilnahme“ ist folgender Textausschnitt zu finden:
„Zur Teilnahme am TMS sind alle Personen berechtigt, die den TMS in Deutschland noch nicht absolviert haben und die bereits im Besitz einer allgemeinen, besonderen oder fachgebundenen Hochschulzugangsberechtigung sind (Alt-Abiturienten) und alle Personen, die diese im laufenden *oder darauffolgenden Schuljahr* erwerben werden.“
Dieser Aussagen nach knnte ich an dem TMS 2013 teil nehmen, da ich zur Zeit die 11 Klasse besuche und somit in der 12 Klasse, also im darauffolgenden Schuljahr meine Hochschulzugangsberechtigung erwerbe.
Auf www.hochschulstart.de, im Artikel „Test fr medizinische Studiengnge“
 lsst sich jedoch eine widersprchliche Aussage finden. Hier heit es:
„Am Test teilnehmen darf jeder, der bereits im Besitz einer allgemeinen, besonderen oder fachgebundenen Hochschulzugangsberechtigung ist oder diese *vor Ablauf der Bewerbungsfrist zum* Wintersemester 2013/14 oder *Sommersemester 2014 erwerben wird*.“
Dieser Aussage nach drfte ich nicht am TMS 2013 teilnehmen, da ich meine Hochschulzugangsberechtigung erst nach Ablauf der Bewerbungsfrist zum Sommersemester 2014, im Juni 2014 erhalten werde.
Nach welcher Aussage muss ich mich nun richten? Darf ich schon 2013 oder erst 2014 am TMS teilnehmen? 
LG

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Wrd da ganz einfach mal anrufen oder ne Mail hinschreiben, ist ja tatschlich etwas verflixt.

----------


## SunnyGirl87

Also, ich wrde an deiner Stelle mal davon ausgehen, dass wenn du dein Abi im Sommer 2014 machst, du erst 2014 am Test teilnehmen darfst - da du ja dann Neuabiturient bist und sich deine Bewerbungsfrist ja verlngert, du also somit auch spter noch die Unterlagen nachreichen kannst.
Wenn die Bewerbungsfrist aber enden wrde, bevor du die Unterlagen/Ergebnisse berhaupt bekommst, darfst du schon vorher den Test mitmachen, damit dir kein Nachteil bei der Bewerbung entsteht.

----------


## sansante

Mal ein Tipp von einem TMSler letzten Jahres:
bereitet euch gut auf den Test vor. Auswendig lernen bringt euch nichts, die Fhigkeiten zu trainieren dafr um so mehr.  Muster erkennen, direkt die erste Aufgabe: Wenn ihr die bungshefte habt, dann trainiert sie. Gerade bei den Mustern knnt ihr einen einfachen Trick benutzen, um viel mehr zu ben! Kopiert euch die Muster, vertauscht die Reihenfolge untereinander und bearbeitet sie auch mal auf dem Kopf oder von der Seite, damit vervierfacht ihr eure bungsmglichkeiten und knnt euch sichere Punkte holen! (hatte 19 von 20, da einfach trainiert!)

Schlauchfiguren: Gleicher Trick mit Vertauschung und Drehung, dann wird die Aufgabe auch in der Nachkorrektur sehr interessant, da ungewohnt und echtes Mitdenken ( hatte 20 von 20 !)

Konzentrationstest: Einfach ben, gibt dazu ein sehr gutes EMS/TMS Buch, damit knnt ihr sehr viel anstellen!

Hat bei mir damit fr Prozentrang 95 geklappt, genau mein bentigter Grenzrang!
Es ist also alles machbar, hat wenig mit Intelligenz zu tun und wer davor bewusst auf Zeitdruck lernt und die Prfungen simuliert (und sei es nur im Kopf durch Vorstellen der Situation und des Drucks), ist im TMS dann VIEL ruhiger und kann sein Ziel erreichen.

Wnsche euch viel Erfolg damit und konnte hoffentlich noch jemanden diesen so offensichtlichen Tipp erklren  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nynaeve

Also ich werd mir im Januar mal die beiden Bcher mit den Originalversionen bestellen und locker durchblttern. Sollte das der absolute Horror sein, bin ich halt eine von den "Pfeiffen", die den Test einfach mal so ohne Sinn und Verstand mitschreibt und euch eine bessere Position in der Rangliste verschafft  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

> Also ich werd mir im Januar mal die beiden Bcher mit den Originalversionen bestellen und locker durchblttern. Sollte das der absolute Horror sein, bin ich halt eine von den "Pfeiffen", die den Test einfach mal so ohne Sinn und Verstand mitschreibt und euch eine bessere Position in der Rangliste verschafft


Ich glaube sowieso, dass du den TMS nicht brauchen wirst, bei den Noten  :Big Grin:  Aber ich wrde an deiner Stelle echt versuchen bisschen zu trainieren. Ich bin jetzt schon durch etwas Training bisschen besser geworden und ne Leuchte bin ich echt nicht  :Smilie:

----------


## Nynaeve

> Ich glaube sowieso, dass du den TMS nicht brauchen wirst, bei den Noten  Aber ich wrde an deiner Stelle echt versuchen bisschen zu trainieren. Ich bin jetzt schon durch etwas Training bisschen besser geworden und ne Leuchte bin ich echt nicht


Ich hatte mich ja bereits an dem Tag, bevor ich meine Abi-Ergebnisse bekam, angemeldet. Waere ja schade, die 50 Euro verfallen zu lassen, aber ich freue mich, ganz entspannt da rein gehen zu koennen, denn eigentlich ist das ja jetzt eh nur noch ''just for fun'' mit nem Abischnitt von 0,8 (rein rechnerisch, auf dem Zeugnis steht die 1,0, niedriger geht hier in NRW offiziell nicht). 
PS. Ich wuerde von mir auch nicht behaupten, ne Leuchte zu sein, ich steh echt oft total auf'm Schlauch, gerade bei so Denksportaufgaben  :hmmm...:

----------


## iNstein

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit irgendwelche "trainiere fr TMS bzw EMS Online"-Programme, zB Studymed? Ich hab gedacht, sowas zu kaufen, aber falls es mich motiviert, eher mein Computer raus aus dem Fenster zu werfen, statt fr TMS zu lernen...lohnt es sich nicht.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ab heute beginne ich ernsthaft mit den Vorbereitunen fr den TMS. Wollte eigentlich mit Mathe anfangen aber das Buch hab ich erstal wieder weggelegt und fange mit etwas an, was ich hoffentlich etwas besser kann: Diagramme und Tabellen. Womit fangt ihr an? Und wann wollt ihr starten?

----------


## iNstein

In hab schon bisschen von allen Aufgabentypen gemacht und rausgefunden, wobei die grte Problemen sind (Fakten lernen, Namen verstehen ist schwer! :S). Also, mit Fakten lernen werde ich vor Weihnachten anfangen. Mit dem Rest dann nach die Reifeprfungen, genau Anfang Februar .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Sum93

Also ich denke ich werd im Januar so richtig starten  :Smilie:  Am schwerten tu ich mich auch mit Fakten lernen und Figuren lernen, vll fang ich da auch schon vor Weihnachten an.. mal schaun  :Big Grin: 
Wer macht noch den Test in Regensburg?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich hab jetzt mal angefangen mir die einzelnen Aufgaben anzuschauen und jeweils ein paar Aufgaben gemacht.
Was nehmt ihr denn ausser den offiziellen Heften/Bchern so zur Vorbereitung?

----------


## iNstein

EMS-trainer.com-Konto gerade gekauft! Ich hab auch jede Menge von TMS & EMS -Bcher aus Amazon bestellt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bienchen26

hey.. macht einer von euch den Test in Bochum? Dann knnte man sich vorher vielleicht mal treffen zum gemeinsamen Lernen.... lieben Gru  :Smilie:

----------


## Nynaeve

Ich bin auch in Bochum dabei (es sei denn es kommen noch mehr Testorte hinzu und einer davon ist nher an meinem Wohnort).

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich schreib in Frankfurt mit, sonst noch jemand?

----------


## datensammlerin11

jemand aus HH dabei?

----------


## Nynaeve

> Ich bin auch in Bochum dabei (es sei denn es kommen noch mehr Testorte hinzu und einer davon ist nher an meinem Wohnort).


Korrektur, ich habe soeben nochmal geschaut und Oberhausen als naechsten Testort gefunden.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Memmingen  :Smilie:

----------


## Alichuuu

Ne frage: Ab wann ist es eig. sinnvoll den TMS zu machen? Vor dem Abitur oder nach dem Abi?

----------


## Melina93

Kommt darauf an, was fr ein Typ du bist. Viele machen ihn inzwischen parallel zm Abitur, da man dann ein Jahr warten muss und man noch im Training ist und viel ben kann. Es gibt aber auch viele, denen das zu viel ist und sie den Test dann vermasseln. 
Ein Jahr nach dem Abi hast du natrlich mehr Zeit, musst dann eben auch warten. War fr mich persnlich besser so, kann bei dir aber auch anders sein.

----------


## Bienchen26

> Korrektur, ich habe soeben nochmal geschaut und Oberhausen als naechsten Testort gefunden.


schade....`

gibts sonst noch wen der den test in bochum macht? :Smilie:

----------


## michi9119

Also ich hatte erst etwas Bammel, weil ich den Test 2 Jahre nach dem Abitur gemacht hab und dazwischen nicht allzu "anspruchsvolle" Arbeiten/Ausbildungen gemacht hab. Der RDH/RS wird einem ja frmlich nachgeschmissen.... aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Hat aber trotzdem geklappt und ich denke es macht auch nicht wirklich einen groen Unterschied, ob du ihn whrend oder nach dem Abi schreibst.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Kommt auch drauf an, wann bei dir das Abitur stattfindet. Bei mir (Bayern) wars so, dass der TMS genau an dem Wochenende zwischen den schriftlichen Prfungen war, weshalb ich ihn nicht gemacht habe. Wenn aber einige Zeit dazwischen ist, denke ich, dass man den Test auch gut im Abijahr machen kann, somit muss man dann auch nicht noch ein Jahr warten, wenn Abinote und TMS fr die Zulassung reichen

----------


## Leon223

ich bin 2013 auch dabei, in siegen :Smilie: 
wer noch?

----------


## Alexa87

Hat noch irgendwer Bcher, die er gerne verkaufen wrde. Gerne ein "Komplettpaket"!!!

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ich bin am TMS und am Test in Graz nchstes Jahr dabei! 

Wer noch in Neubrandenburg am TMS teilnimmt kann mir ja schreiben (zwecks Mitfahrgelegenheit/Lerngruppe)

----------


## Brianstorm101

Falls jemand noch bungsmaterial fr den TMS oder den EMS sucht, ich biete hier mein bungspaket an, mit dem ich mich gut auf den TMS dieses Jahr vorbereiten konnte.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## skiskiski

Hi, ich biete mein "Erfolgspaket" (97,7% ohne Kursbesuch  :Grinnnss!:  hier an: http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=80706

----------


## sophi_e

Hey, 
ich verkaufe einen Teil von meinen TMS bungsmaterialien:

- fritest 2011, Eignungstest fr das Medizinstudium Simulation
- fritest 2011, Schlauchfiguren
- fritest 2011, Muster zuordnen
- Med-Test Figuren lernen und Fakten lernen
- Med-Test Diagramme und Tabellen
- Med-Test Muster zuordnen

Die Bcher sind alle noch top erhalten und haben mir sehr geholfen, bei Interesse einfach per PN melden  :Smilie:

----------


## Jay Kay

Hey hey,

ich hab' mich auch fr den 4. Mai angemeldet, werde in Heilbronn schreiben. Bei mir liegen 18 Tage zwischen TMS und letzter Abi-Prfung, die meisten davon sind Schultage. Das ist zwar nicht grade optimal, aber ich denke, dass das schon lagen wird. Ich kann es mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen mich schon vor den Abi-Prfungen auf den TMS vorzubereiten, ich hab' da genug andere Sachen im Kopf.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Da hier ja schon jeder Werbung fr sich macht  :bhh: , ich htte hier gnstig TMS-Bcher abzugeben.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## holyholy

Ich werde ebenfalls am TMS dieses Jahr teilnehmen  :Smilie: 

Mit der Vorbereitung will ich es nicht bertreiben ^^ zumal sich bei solchen Tests eine zu intensive Vorbereitung auch kontraproduktiv auswirken kann :/ Habe mir lediglich die zwei empfohlenen Bcher bestellt und werde diese wenige Wochen vor dem Test durcharbeiten ... soviel zu meiner Vorbereitung  ::-oopss: 

Werde voraussichtlich in Neustadt/Wstr. teilnehmen  :Smilie: 
noch jemand der in NW teilnimmt???

----------


## Bumpkin

Hallo! Ich hab letztes Jahr am TMS teilgenommen und htte noch folgende Bcher zu verkaufen:

Fritest: vollstndige Testsimulation (20€)

Hohner: Der neue Test zum Medizinstudium (vollstndige Testsimulation, sehr empfehlenswert) mit Lsungsbuch (20€)
Hohner: PT5 (Band 2, vollstndige Testsimulation) (20€)

Meditrain:
Quantitative Formale Probleme (9€)
Muster zuordnen (20€)
Aufgabensammlung Muster/Schlauch/Figuren/Fakten (15€)
Konzentrationstest (20€)
Schlauchfiguren (22€)
Trainingstest mit Lsungsbuch (vollstg. Simulation) (30€)
Figuren/Fakten lernen (24€)
Diagramme und Tabellen (25€)

Medtest-Team:
Figuren und Fakten (18€)
Konzentrationstest (20€)
Kombipack Quantitative Formale Probleme + Diagramme und Tabellen (45€)
Muster und Schlauchfiguren (18€)
Taste The Test 1 (25€)
Taste The Test 2 (25€)

Textverstndnis (Studenten EMS Vorbereitung) (15€)


Die Bcher sind in neuem Zustand, da ich sie nur einmal als Kopier/Scanvorlage verwendet hab und sie seither in einer Kiste lagen. Ich hab mit ihnen 99% im TMS geschafft und kann sie nur sehr empfehlen!  :Grinnnss!: 
Bei Interesse, einfach per PN bei mir melden!

Viel Erfolg euch!

----------


## DaJosh

Ist jemand von euch in Stuttgart beim TMS dabei? (Liederhalle)

----------


## Nirnaeth

Hallo zuknftige Medizinstudenten  :Smilie: 

Auch ich habe den TMS 2012 erfolgreich absolviert und verkaufe daher nun folgendes Lernmaterial:

1. Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel Band 1 (meditrain) --> Antwortbgen markiert €20.-
2. Lsungsheft zu: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren Band 1 (meditrain) €5.-
3. Figuren lernen - Fakten lernen Band 2 (meditrain) €22.-
4. Schlauchfiguren Band 3 (meditrain) €20.-
5. Muster zuordnen Band 4 (meditrain) €20.-
6. Diagramme und Tabellen Band 5 (meditrain) --> mit Markierungen €25.-
7. bungssammlung zum Untertest "Quantitative und formale Probleme" (meditrain) €5.-
8. Test fr medizinische Studiengnge I - Originalversion I des TMS --> leicht markiert €5.-
9. Test fr medizinische Studiengnge II - Originalversion II des TMS --> leicht markiert €5.-
10. Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests (meditrain) €15.-

Wenn mir jemand alle Bcher abnehmen mchte, kann ich einen Gesamtpreis von 125.- Euro anbieten  :Smilie:  und bernehme dann natrlich auch die Portokosten! Wenn ihr Interesse habt schreibt mir einfach eine PN oder eine Mail (nadine.lorch@gmx.de).

Ich wnsche euch jetzt schon viel Erfolg und macht euch nicht verrckt!

Viele Gre,
Nadine

----------


## chocomella

ich htte unterlagen fr den tms zu verkaufen,einfach melden! :Smilie:

----------


## Bumpkin

siehe oben...

----------


## Basket123

Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu den TMS-Vorbereitungsbchern. Man hrt ja immer wieder von den Meditrain und den Fritest Bchern. Meditrain soll teilweise zu leicht im Vergleich zum TMS sein, Fehler beinhalten und eine schlechte Qualitt haben. Fritest soll etwas schwieriger als der TMS sein und insgesamt sehr gut sein.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Mit was habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?
LG

----------


## Melina93

> Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage zu den TMS-Vorbereitungsbchern. Man hrt ja immer wieder von den Meditrain und den Fritest Bchern. Meditrain soll teilweise zu leicht im Vergleich zum TMS sein, Fehler beinhalten und eine schlechte Qualitt haben. Fritest soll etwas schwieriger als der TMS sein und insgesamt sehr gut sein.
> Was sagt ihr dazu? Mit was habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?
> LG


Also bei Mathe solltest du zumindest echt auf Fritest zurckgreifen, weil mit Meditrain verppelst du dich echt selbt.

----------


## Bumpkin

Es geht meiner Meinung nur darum, so viele Aufgaben wie nur mglich durchzuarbeiten. Der TMS wird eh nochmal ganz anders als man denkt und da bist du besser dran, wenn du mit den verschiedensten Bcher gearbeitet hast, als wenn du mit nur einem Anbieter, der zwar dem TMS sehr nahe kommt, aber nur jeweils ein bis zwei Durchlufe pro Untertest anbietet, handtierst.
So ging es mir zumindest.
Ich kann dir auch noch einige Bcher von mir verkaufen, wenn du Interesse hast.
Viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mintymint

hat jemand eigentlich noch andere bcher zum thema muster zuordnen und kann sie mir empfehlen (wrde auch fr kopien bezahlen, da viele bcher schon ausverkauft sind ) ?
ich habe bereits die bcher von meditrain und fritest dazu ("aufgabensammlung zu den untertest" mit 2 kompletten aufgabenstzen, "lehrgang zum selbststndigen training des tms/ems" mit 5 kompletten aufgabenstzen und zuletzt "intensiv-trainingsprogramm" mit ganzen 8 aufgabenstzen)
trotz all diesen bchern und den bearbeiteten aufgaben bin ich immer noch weit weg von einem zufriedenstellenden ergebnis (ich habe meistens 10-13 richtige und manchmal bekomme ich sogar 15-17 richtige aber das liegt vermutungsweise daran, dass ich diese test teilweise schon 7 mal bearbeitet habe und sie wahrscheinlich versehentlich auswendig gelernt habe ) 
ich habs auch mal mit dem tipp hier probiert die vorhandenen aufgaben einfach zu drehen aber seltsamerweise komme ich damit berhaupt nicht klar  :keule: 
als ich angefangen habe zu ben hatte ich zumeist nur 6-7 figuren aber es macht mich wahnsinnig immer noch so schlecht darin zu sein.
hat noch jemand solche schwierigkeiten mit diesem untertest und ich bin eigentlich nicht sooo schlimm wie befrchtet?

----------


## Melina93

Muster zuordnen gehrt zu den gut trainierbaren Tests...wo genau liegt denn dein Problem? Ist es die Zeit oder das Detailsehen an sich?

@Bumpkin: Du hast sicher recht. Aber ich denke man sollte sich trotzdem nur relativ schwere Aufgaben suchen, damit man im TMS dann nicht erschrecken kann. Es gibt Bcher zu diesem Untertests, die haben fast Unterstufenniveau. Das muss man nicht durchmachen, finde ich.

----------


## tsingtao2

Nehmt die fritest-Bcher! Insbesondere fr die Raumfiguren und Muster zuordnen!
Die sind um einiges schwerer, hab beim ben da immer nur ca. 12 von 20 geschafft, im Test dafr aber super abgeschnitten! Kann sie nur empfehlen!

----------


## mintymint

leider an beidem! manchmal habe ich das gefhl, dass ich ganz gut im fehler rausssuchen bin und an vielen tagen kann ich es aufeinmal gar nicht mehr. das ist mehr als frustierend, da ich der meinung bin, dass ich es recht intensiv gebt habe (es ist ja auch leider der erste untertest den wir im test bearbeiten mssen und ich will mit einem guten gefhl starten, weil ich schnell aus der fassung geraten kann) 
habt ihr ratschlge fr mich? (habs mit vielen sachen versucht zb  jeweils 1 bleistift in jede hand und dann parallel die muster abzugehen aber das macht mich nur wesentlich langsamer... andere methoden helfen auch nicht wirklich  :Frown:  )

@tsingtao wie viele muster hattest du dann im test richtig und wie viele in den medilearn bchern? wie wrdest du den schwierigkeitsgrad zuordnen? eine mischug zwischen fritest und medilearn?

----------


## Melina93

Also ich markiere immerdie Stellen, die in den Antwortoptionen drin sind ( sind ja meistens 2,3 verschiedene Stellen) und gleich dann gleich nur das ab. Manchmal hilft es auch die eigentliche Reihenfolge zu ignorieren und im gesamten Untertets erst die zu bearbeiten, die einem schneller in den Kopf springen.
Generell denke ich solltest du dir abgewhnen, jedes Muster einzeln durchzugehen, weil dann brauchst du ja schon sicher mindestens ne halbe Minute, um alle mal angesehen zu haben. Meistens reicht es aus, wenn man zwei hat, die dem Original hnlich sehen und dann nur die "analysiert".
Wenn es von deiner Tagesform abhngig ist, wrde ich mal schauen, an welchen Tgen du gut warst und was du da gegessen hast, wieviel du geschlafen hat und so weiter, um es fr den TMS-Testtag anzuwenden.

----------


## mintymint

danke fr die rasche antwort  :Smilie: 
aber was mich daran irritiert ist, dass die muster-zuordnungs aufgaben doch nicht wie in den naturwissenschaftlichen aufgaben antwortoptionen haben ?
es sind doch immer alle 5 mglich ?
ich gehe fr gewhnlich so vor, dass ich in etwa den ersten 8 aufgaben alle muster vergleiche um eine anstndige basis zu bekommen (wobei ich dann auch da teilweise muster fr fehler gehalten habe, die sich als das richtige muster entpuppen).
danach kreuze ich oft nah kurzem abgleichen das erste muster an, in welchem ich keinen fehler lokalisieren konnte.

"Generell denke ich solltest du dir abgewhnen, jedes Muster einzeln durchzugehen, weil dann brauchst du ja schon sicher mindestens ne halbe Minute, um alle mal angesehen zu haben. Meistens reicht es aus, wenn man zwei hat, die dem Original hnlich sehen und dann nur die "analysiert"."
das problem ist bei mir nur , dass alle muster fr mich oftmals dem original hnlich sind  :Frown:  ich brauche ewig bis ich einen fehler finde und zuletzt sid hufig 2 muster brig von denen ich dann oft einfach raten muss da mir die fehler teilweise einfach nicht auffallen! (auch wenn ich mich kurz anderen mustern zuwende um abstand zu bekommen )

----------


## Basket123

Ich habe mal eine Frage zur Dauer der Vorbereitung. Da ich von Mitte Februar bis Mitte April in Afrika bin, kann in dieser Zeit schlecht fr den TMS lernen. Meint ihr es reicht wenn ich mir bis dahin die Aufgaben grob anschaue, in Afrika nichts mache und danach die restlichen knappen 3 Woche richtig richtig intensiv be??. Sprich von morgens bis abends.....

----------


## mintymint

also die macher von dem test behaupten, dass meistens 45 stunden dicke reichen. 
http://www.medizinertest-vorbereitun...ng-online.aspx

----------


## Basket123

Da hab ich ja so meine Zweifel...

----------


## Nynaeve

Ich werde auch maximal die letzten drei Wochen vor dem Test anfangen zu lernen - und ganz sicher nicht von morgens bis abends! 2 Std tglich sollten vollkommen ausreichen. Habe mir auch lediglich diese beiden Originalversion Heftchen gekauft; die liegen seit mehr als nem Monat immer noch eingeschweit hier rum und stauben bis April noch ordentlich ein  :Grinnnss!:  
Ich denke, dass wichtigste ist eh, Ruhe zu bewahren und sich nicht knstlich unter Druck zu setzen, dann klappt's mit Konzentration & Co auch viel besser.

----------


## mintymint

also ich denke das musst du je nach gemt entscheiden.
ich zb bin eher der panik-typ und will nicht kurz davor total kopflos und gestresst anfangen( weil ich dann sowieso nichts auf die reihe kriege) , whrend andere vlt kurz vor der prfung effizienter lernen knnen.

----------


## med_com

Mal eine Frage: Wenn man merkt, dass man nur noch ganz wenig Zeit hat fr die restlichen Aufgaben, sollte man einfach die restlichen auf gut Glck ankreuzen (z.B. alle A-Antwortmglichkeiten oder bei den bildern die "ungefhr" richtigen), um wenigstens noch 1-2 reichtige zu haben? Oder sollte man dann lieber sich auf 1-3 beschrenken, aber dafr diese drei richtig machen, damit es prozentual am Ende hher ausgeht?

----------


## Heidelberger12

Hey, ich habe einen Monat vorher begonnen und war nebenher berufsttig. Ich denke so um die 40-50h Vorbereitungszeit kommen schon hin. Schau dir die Lerntechniken fr die gut trainierbaren Aufgabengruppen an (Formen/Fakten Lernen, Muster erkennen). Es gibt reichlich bungsmaterial neben den offiziellen angeboten. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr das von "Prpkurs TMS" besorgt, das war sehr umfangreich und mehr als ich berhaupt ben konnte. Muster erkennen definitiv auch irgendein Buch besorgen, das hat mir sehr geholfen.
Im Sommer hatte ich dann mein 1,0 in der Tasche. Hab gegrinst wie ein Honigkuchenpferd.
Allen, die teilnehmen: Viel Erfolg!

----------


## mintymint

herzlichen glckwunsch  :Smilie:  (und danke fr den tipp) 
ich htte mal eine frage an dich, da du den test ja sehr erfolgreich abgeschlossen hast - als wie schwer wrdest du die aufgaben dort einstufen? also hatten die eher hnlichkeiten mit den meditrain bchern oder mit fritest?
und wie gut bist du mit dem bungsmaterial zurecht gekommen ?( also hast du oft alle aufgaben in der zeit hinbekommen, schwiergkeiten gehabt usw)

----------


## mintymint

@medcom
also in den bchern steht ja, dass man dann immer denselben buchstaben ankreuzen soll wenn man nicht alle aufgaben lsen konnte... aber ich glaube mich wrde das wahnsinnig machen. 
ich wrde, so wie du bereits gesagt hast, weiter versuchen fehler zu suchen (auer es ist wirklich nur noch weeeenig zeit vorhanden zb bei  weniger als einer minute lohnt es sich (fr mich) kaum noch)

----------


## Melina93

Kommt wohl auch auf den Untertest an...bei Textverstndnis wrde ich wohl eher raten, denn das dauert zu lange noch einmal nachzulesen. Bei Schlauchfiguren oder so kann es sicher sinnvoll sein, einfach zu reduzieren und die dann zu bearbeiten. Mache ich vor allem bei den Diagrammen immer in der bung und es macht da schon etwas aus  :Smilie:

----------


## Heidelberger12

Muster erkennen war bei Fritest sehr gut und gnstig, die Schlauchfiguren weniger (unscharfe Bilder). Muster erkennen ist laut Fritest sogar etwas schwerer in ihren Aufgaben als im eigentlichen Test. Fakten Lernen und Formen lernen hab ich mir von Prpkurs TMS besorgt und die waren genauso schwer wie im Test und relativ gnstig weil extrem viel bungsaufgaben.
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## mintymint

danke- da bin ich ja echt beruhigt,dass fritest etwas schwerer ist  :Smilie: 

hat jemand eigentlich lust eine lerngemeinschaft via fb zu grnden? (knnten erfahrungen,fortschritte etc austauschen...und wenn wir glck haben wrden wir uns sogar im studium wieder sehen  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Melina93

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man bei den Schlauchfiguren oben und unten besser erkennt? Ich kann die beiden manchmal gar nicht auseinanderhalten.

----------


## Jay Kay

https://www.facebook.com/events/457241137656416/
Fr alle, die sich auf Facebook absprechen wollen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Glassmann

Fr alle, die sich gut vorbereiten mchten und noch bungsmaterial brauchen - bestimmt sehr interessant:

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=80808

Schreibt mir einfach eine PN!

----------


## Kiwi65

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meinen TMS Test im letzten Jahr  auch sehr erfolgreich mit 1.0 und 100%
abgelegt. Dies ist sicherlich einer guten Vorbereitung zu verdanken.  Hab mir die folgenden  Unterlagen dafr  gekauft, die ich nun abgeben mchte.

1. Test fr medizinische  Studiengnge I Originalversion 1 des TMS  von ITB Consulting  12.95 €
2. Fritest  Muster zuordnen 8 bungsversionen ( 4+5 fehlen)   15,90 €
3. Fritest Konzentrationstest   18,90 €
4. Fritest Fakten lernen 10 bungsversionen   12,90 €
5. Fritest Figuren lernen  12,90 €
6. Fritest Schlauchfiguren  15,90 €
7. Fritest  MED-SIM eine Komplettversion  fr den EMS/TMS  24,90 €
8. Studenten EMS Vorbereitung Quantitative  und formale Probleme  13,00 €
9.MEDTEST Figuren und Fakten lernen  21,00  €
10. MEDTEST  Mini-Med-Test Muster zuordnen, Schlauchfiguren,     37,00 €
                                Medizinisches-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis
				Diagramme und Tabellen
  				Bearbeitungsstrategien, Prfschemata mit Lsungsstrategien
Alles zusammen  hat also 185,35 € gekostet und ich wrde es fr 110,00 € verkaufen. Es ist alles
wie neu und unbeschriftet. Auer bei den Muster zuordnen s.o.
Ich habe letztes Jahr im Januar mit der Lernerei angefangen und dann tglich ca. 2 Stunden
dafr investiert. Beim Muster zuordnen war ich anfangs echt schlecht, hab nur so 4-5 Muster
richtig gehabt. Das hat mir sehr  zu schaffen gemacht. Dann hatte ich in der Prfung  alle Muster
richtig. Konnte es gar nicht glauben. hnlich erging es mir mit den Fakten und Formen. Das viel mir zuerst auch richtig schwer und in der Prfung hatte ich fast alle. Es ist also alles mglich, wenn man will. Versucht es einfach. Ich wnsche viel Erfolg.

Bei Interesse bitte eine persnliche Nachricht an mich.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Puh, hab gerade mit Schlauchfiguren angefangen. Nachdem ich mich etwas eingelesen habe, habe ich in meinem ersten Duchgang gerade ma 50% richtig gehabt (in 14:30 min)....Ohje, das kann was werden! Immerhin erkenne ich schonmal ziemlich sicher, ob es sich um eine Dreh- oder Kippbewegung handelt.... ::-dance: 

Wie lufts bei euch?

----------


## iNstein

> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man bei den Schlauchfiguren oben und unten besser erkennt? Ich kann die beiden manchmal gar nicht auseinanderhalten.


Du sollst einem Detail suchen, zB besonder auffallende Kurven, Enden der Drhte, usw (wenn mglich in der Nhe einer Ecke), und nimmst dem als "Orientierungspunkt". Danach einfach betrachten, wie die Lage  des Details verndert hat.

Auch Blockout spielen kann helfen. Es ist eine Art 3D Tetris.

----------


## Puschll

edit...

----------


## Melina93

> Du sollst einem Detail suchen, zB besonder auffallende Kurven, Enden der Drhte, usw (wenn mglich in der Nhe einer Ecke), und nimmst dem als "Orientierungspunkt". Danach einfach betrachten, wie die Lage  des Details verndert hat.
> 
> Auch Blockout spielen kann helfen. Es ist eine Art 3D Tetris.


Danke fr den Tipp, werde es mal versuchen :Smilie:  Irgendwie ist es rgerlich, wenn es an sowas scheitert. Aklles andere ist bei Schlauchfiguren kein Problem, nur diese blde Kippbewegung ist manchmal so schwer...machmal habe ich das Gefhl, oben und unten unterscheiden sich in der rechten Figuzr gar nicht. Dann luft es immer auf ein bldes Raten hinaus :P

----------


## GorillazX

Hi Leute,
ich merk schon, ihr seid ja alle schon richtig im Test-Fieber  :hmmm...: 
ich htte ne kurze Frage: Bin grad noch am berlegen, ob ich am TMS 2013 teilnehmen soll; schreibe dieses Jahr Abitur (In Bayern), was bedeutet, dass der TMS so ca. 5 tage vor der ersten Prfung (Deutsch) wre...Nchstes Jahr werd ich ziemlich sicher noch den Bufdi (im Krankenhaus) absolvieren, was bedeutet dass ich den Test auch gemtlich nchstes Jahr machen knnte. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt Folgende: Wre es leichter, die Testvorbereitung parallel zum Abitur zu machen (auch weil man eben "schon eingelernt ist") oder eher parallel zum Bufdi, der ja wie gesagt im Krankenhaus stattfindet? Was ist weniger stressig?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich wrde es parallel zum Bufdi machen. Du bist nmlich nicht eingelernt, da der Test auf bungsbasis besteht und kein Lernen bentigt. Konzentrier dich lieber aufs Abi, damit kannst du viel rausreien.

----------


## EVT

kommt darauf an, ob es dieses jahr mit deinem abi schon knapp wird oder nicht. man kann ja davon ausgehen, dass der nc wieder etwas steigen wird. 
klar httest du nchstes jahr mehr zeit, aber ka, wie sich das alles entwickelt mit den bonierungen und so.

----------


## mintymint

@melina also mit oben und unten hab ich auch das eine oder andere problem aber du kannst dir ja noch zustzlich dazu merken, dass die schluche die bei der ansicht von vorne vorne-unten liegen bei der ansicht von oben hinten unten liegen oder so :Smilie:  
keine ahnung obs dir so viel bringt aber ich habe deswegen das eine oder andere bildchen lsen knnen. 

@milkakuh
also finde dafr, dass es dein erster durchlauf ist ist das eine ganze menge! hatte als ich angefangen habe nciht so viel (hab mir erst einpaar figuren rausgepickt und es war echt schlimm ) beim zweiten und dritten mal wurde es immmer besser und mitlerweile habe ich meistens 0-3 fehler

----------


## hannerl.nannerl

Mein Persnlicher Tipp frs Medizinstudium im Ausland:
einfach mal anschauen oder an Freunde weitersagen  :hmmm...: 
Hab hier angefangen einige Infos zusammenzustellen.
https://www.facebook.com/MedizinstudiumBratislava

----------


## EVT

mdel, du hast doch gemerkt, dass deine beitrge immer gelscht werden. schreib doch einfach ganz normal in den auslandsthread.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Es sind etwa 15.000 Teilnehmer fr den TMS 2013 angemeldet....PANIK! Waren die Teilnehmerzahlen in den letzten Jahren vergleichbar?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Aussagen von ITB zum letzten Jahr:




> Geschafft! Der TMS 2012 hat gestern in 46 Rumen stattgefunden - 13700 Studieninteressierte waren angemeldet. Heute beginnt bereits das Einscannen! Wir halten Euch hier auf dem Laufenden!





> Ein paar interessante Zahlen zum vergangenen Samstag: In 46 Rumen und 374 Raum-Sektoren haben insgesamt 10558 Teilnehmer mit 61600 Druckerzeugnissen gearbeitet.


Sieh es postiv - je mehr Leute angemeldet sind, umso grer sind die ersten zehn prozent und umso mehr Idioten, die sich nicht vorbereitet haben, nehmen teil, wodurch deine Chancen steigen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Sieh es postiv - je mehr Leute angemeldet sind, umso grer sind die ersten zehn prozent und umso mehr Idioten, die sich nicht vorbereitet haben, nehmen teil, wodurch deine Chancen steigen.


Ich hoffe, dass du Recht hast! Als ich gerade die Bewerberzahlen gesehen habe, hab ich echt 'nen riesen Schreck bekommen!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Aber interessant. Letztes Jahr sind 3000 nicht erschienen, die haben ihre 50 € nicht zurck erhalten - kein Schlechtes Geschft fr die Firma, die das Ganze ausrichtet..

----------


## *milkakuh*

Jap, hab mich auch gewundert, dass so viele nicht zum TMS erscheinen obwohl sie angemeldet sind.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Oh man, ich bin echt frustriert. Hab gerade einen Durchlauf "Muster zuordnen gemacht". Hatte in der vorgegebenen Zeit gerade mal 12 Muster bearbeitet..habe dann die restlichen noch gemacht, hab insgesamt 43 Minuten gebraucht und hatte nur 63% richtig. Oh weiha...

----------


## Heidelberger12

Hey milkakuh, nur Mut. Am Anfang fngt man mies an und wird spter besser. Mit der Zeit bekommst du ein Gefhl dafr, worauf du achten musst. Dann sind es immer die gleichen Sachen. Bei Fritest gab es ein gutes Buch dazu; das hatte anspruchsvollere Aufgaben als eigentlich im Test gefordert waren. Hinterher war es dann etwas leichter, als ich den Test gemacht hab. Wie viel bst du? Ist es nicht noch ein bisschen frh? Der Test ist doch erst im Mai!? Mach dich nicht so fertig. Ich hab zwei Monate gebt und bin zufrieden rausgegangen. Hab mich wie du auf Muster erkennen vorbereitet und dazu noch Schlauchfiguren, quantitative Probleme ("Mathe im TMS", unbedingt ben, falls du nicht so gut in Mathe und Formeln bist!) und Fakten lernen (Prpkurs TMS, konnte auch da mit den bungen noch einige Punkte rausholen).

----------


## Melina93

Muster muss doch fast jeder trainieren, um wirklich gut zu sein. Am Anfang berfordert das doch jeden bei der Zeit. Das schaffst du schon  :Smilie:

----------


## Schwester_S

Hi, habe mich jetzt mal angefangen im Selbststudium vorzubereiten. Komme irgenwie nicht mit dem Untertest Diagramme und Tabellen klar. Hat da jemand ein paar Tipps fr mich? Was sind da z.b. hufige Fallen? Will halt keinen Kurs besuchen, weil mir das Geld dazu etwas fehlt. 
Danke fr eure Antworten.

----------


## meredith grey

Hei Schwester_S,
Kann das gut nachvollziehen. Diese "Vorbereitungskurse" sind ja preislich auch fern von gut und bse. Bez. gratis Tipps zur Vorbereitung habe ich auch schon vile im Internet gesucht. Eine Seite ist z.b. http://www.ems-test.info Die Infos sind zwar etwas unzulnglich, aber immerhin besser als gar nichts. Gutes trainieren  :hmmm...:

----------


## mintymint

da bist du nicht alleine  :Smilie:  
ich habe im moment damit auch totale schwierigkeiten aber ich hoffe zumindest, dass es eine sache des tranings ist. 
hast du das buch von meditrain "lehrgang zum selbststndigen training des tms-untertest" band 5 (diagramme und tabellen)?
da fhren sie einen recht langsam in den untertest hinein ( auch wenn es bei mir noch nicht viel gebracht hat, weil ich immer die zu allgemein gehaltenen fragen ankreuze... )

also fr tipps wre ich auch sehr dankbar!

----------


## Schwester_S

Hei ihr zwei, Danke fr die Antwort. Das geht ja schnell  :Grinnnss!: . Ja auf der Seite steht irgendwie auch nichts zum Thema Diagramme. Trotzdem Danke fr den Tipp. Das Buch habe ich noch nicht. Ist das denn gut? Du klingst ja nicht so sehr berzeugt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar generelle Hinweise?

----------


## mintymint

naja das buch ist an sich ein gutes vorbereitungsbuch...ich bin nur noch nciht so gut darin weil ich einfach allgemein schlecht in diesem untertest bin (genauso wie mit den quatitativen problemen! :Frown:  ) 
aber wenn du es dir kaufst hol es dir am besten von jemandem der es schon verwendet hat weil das buch neu einfach so teuer ist.

----------


## sansante

also ich dachte damals auch an diese Vorbereitungskurse aber die kosten ein Schweinegeld.
kauft euch die Bcher und dann trainiert einfach die Aufgaben. Lest irgendein Fachbuch (voll egal) und berlegt mal nach jeder Seite, was ihr gerade gelesen habt und behalten konntet. Also einfach konzentriertes Lesen ben.

Mein Ergebnis durch beide Tms und 5 Wochen "Hirntraining" : 95% (vllt 50€ plus Anmeldung)
ein Freund von mir: 1 JAHR Vorbereitung, viel Geld in Kurse gesteckt und 100 %  (mehrere hunderte € und EIN JAHR)

mit Training werdet ihr also besser, aber bitte bertreibt nicht!

----------


## Melina93

> Hi, habe mich jetzt mal angefangen im Selbststudium vorzubereiten. Komme irgenwie nicht mit dem Untertest Diagramme und Tabellen klar. Hat da jemand ein paar Tipps fr mich? Was sind da z.b. hufige Fallen? Will halt keinen Kurs besuchen, weil mir das Geld dazu etwas fehlt. 
> Danke fr eure Antworten.


Also vor alle bei Diagrammen und Tabellen kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass so ein Kurs viel bringt. Es gibt halt bliche Fehler und Tricks, die man sich aber auch gut selbst beibringen kann. Also das Buch von meditrain ist nicht schlecht, finde ich.
So die wichtigsten Dinge sind eigentlich, dass du relative und absolute Angaben auseinanderhlst, immer schn schaust, ob es auch wirklich GENAU SO im Diagramm zu erkennen ist. Was viele auch noch machen, ist nicht gucken, ob gefragt ist, welche Aussagen richtig oder welche falsch ist. 
Ich denke auch, dass dieser Untertest, wie einige andere auch, einfach eine bungssache ist. Wenn du sicher im Umgang mit Diagrammen bist, kann dir im Test selbst nicht viel passieren, denke ich.

P.S. Bin ich die Einzige, die total Schiss vor Textverstndnis hat? Ich werde da trotz Training nie besser als so 66%-70% -.-

----------


## mintymint

beim textverstndnis wrde ich fast sagen kann man immer chronologisch arbeiten-dh soweit wie du im text bist kann man meistens auch schon die fragen beantworten.
im internet steht zwar hufig man soll sich imemr alles schn mit den farben markieren aber finde das bringt es noch eher durcheinander und verbraucht natrlich auch viel zeit.
am besten man liest die fragen vorher durch und merkt sich grob die worte die darin vorkommen und wenn man im text darber stolpert dann liest man sich die frage nochmal genauer. 
damit klappt es bei mir ganz gut. 
hast du eig noch tipps zu den quantitativen problemen? komme damit fast genauso schlecht klar wie bei den diagrammen.

----------


## mintymint

sagt mal, sind euch bei der bearbeitung der diagramm-aufgaben im bungsbuch 5 von meditrain auch aufgefallen, dass einpaar der aufgaben fehler enthalten oder bin nur ich das die sich das einbildet (z.b. s. 20  6 und s.51 28- darin sind jeweils beide male aussagen getroffen worden, die prinzipiell denselben inhalt wiedergeben aber bei der einen aufgabe ist es als falsch gekennzeichnet (weil angeblich absolute aussage:" ein drittel weniger hufig") und bei der anderen wieder als richtig (dasselbe als vermeintliche relative aussage :"ber ein drittel mehr" ) oder s.48  26 wobei die erste aussage eigentlich falsch ist aber hinten im buch als richtig angegeben) 
besonders bei dem ersten fall bin ich sehr verwirrt und deswegen wre es total nett wenn sich jemand die aufgaben mal anschaut.

----------


## schnitzelknig

> So die wichtigsten Dinge sind eigentlich, dass du relative und absolute Angaben auseinanderhlst, immer schn schaust, ob es auch wirklich GENAU SO im Diagramm zu erkennen ist. Was viele auch noch machen, ist nicht gucken, ob gefragt ist, welche Aussagen richtig oder welche falsch ist.


Genau ich wrde auch sagen, dass die Unterscheidung zwischen absoluten Angaben und relativen Angaben im Diagramm recht wichtig ist. Habe den EMS 2012 mitgeschrieben und da wurden bei ca. 5 von 20 Aufgaben genau hier die Falle gestellt. Also immer schauen, ob bei nur prozentualen Angaben in der Aufgabenstellung Fragen nach Zahlen abgeleitet werden knnen.

----------


## meredith grey

Habe auch den EMS 2x probiert. War leider nicht so einfach als EUlerin. Aber vielleicht kann ich ja trotzdem mit Tipps anderen weiterhelfen. Also mir hat es auch geholfen, wenn ich mir immer die Angaben aus dem Text ber den Diagrammen markiert habe oder noch besser einfach direkt ins Diagramm bertragen habe. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man da schnell ber seinen eigenen Leichtsinn stolpert, wenn man das sich nicht noch einmal verbildlicht.

Bei Text habe ich auch einfach mit Markern gearbeitet und mir so den Text strukturiert. Dann war das Suchen nach spezielen Fragen auch einfacher. Keine Ahnung, da gibt es wahrscheinlich viele Herangehensweisen.

----------


## Melina93

Danke fr die Tipps zum Textverstndnis  :Smilie: 
Also bei quantitativen Problemen bin ich auch total mies -.- 
Ich habe da das meditrain Buch. Da sind die Aufgaben ganz gut erklrt und die gngisten Lsungswege dargestellt. Sonst denke ich sollte man so die 2er und 4er Potenzen bisschen auswendig knnen. 
Kennt ihr diese Aufgabe mit dem Sauerstoff aus der Originalversion? Ich weis nieeee wie man da auf das Ergebnis kommt. Kann mir da vll. jemand weiterhefen? Das wre sehr nett.

@ meredith grey: Du auch Greys Fan?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

also es wre gut wenn du dazu nennst auf welcher seite man die aufgaben findet  :Smilie:  aber ich arbeite die glaube ich heute auch mal durch und schau dann ob ich einen lsungsweg finde falls ich dann auf die besagte sauerstoff aufgabe stoe (wohl eher nicht ..:P) 
kennt jemand von euch eig auch noch ein buch, dass nur naturwissenschaftliches verstndnis bt? (hab darin auch immer nur 60% oder etwas mehr...) 
aber danke fr den tipp^^ und ich hatte gehofft potenzen nicht auswendig lernen zu mssen.

brigends- spart euch das geld mit studymed. das lohnt sich fast berhaupt nicht weil die abgesehen von den schlauchfiguren nur sehr wenige bungen zur verfgung stellen (auch wenn die behaupten viele zu haben!) .

----------


## mintymint

hat niemand das diagramm buch und kann mal eben schauen ? :Frown:

----------


## datensammlerin11

ist jemand aus HH interessiert an einer lerngruppe?

----------


## medimaus90

Ich glaub Textverstndnis und Diagramme lsst sich am schlectesten trainieren. Am besten kam ich bisher bei Fakten lernen mit dem Prpkurs und Muster erkennen mit Medilearn voran. Da bin ich mittlerweile bei fast 100%. An das Textverstndnsi hab ich mich noch nicht richtig rangetraut. Gibt wohl auch nicht so gutes MAterial dazu...???! Nagut, ist ja auch noch Zeit bis zum Test.

----------


## Melina93

Diagramme lassen sich super trainieren, finde ich. Da muss man echt nur ben, ben, ben  :Smilie:

----------


## Kas*

Hey Leute, ich hab mich auf angemeldet und wollte jetzt mal mit dem ben anfangen, ich wei aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, welche Bcher ich mir da kaufen soll und einfach draufloskaufen kann ich nicht, da die Bcher ja auch nicht gerade billig sind und mir einfach das Geld fehlt.
Welche benutzt ihr denn?

----------


## mintymint

also hier bieten viele noch ihre alten bcher an, die auch oft noch im guten zustand sind ( die sind zum einen wesentlich gnstiger zum anderen knnen sie dir oft auch noch was dazu sagen )
ich wrde mich auch an deren listen orientieren, da die bcher die sie haben ihnen anscheinend geholfen haben  :Smilie:  
(vroony verkauft noch recht viel glaube ich - ansonsten klick die anderen seiten durch und schreib dir user an die noch verkaufen ) 
grob wrde ich sagen, dass du dir erstmal ein set von den meditrain bcher kaufen solltest und natrlich die beiden original versionen  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

fritest ist auch super  :Smilie:

----------


## med_com

So, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal nachfragen... Bei so vielen Angeboten von bungsmaterialien komme ich so langsam echt durcheinander. Ich habe jetzt diese 2 Originaltestversionen, die auch der Test-Hersteller empfiehlt gekauft. Welche Materialien wrdet ihr den unbedingt noch empfehlen? Und wenn es geht, mit ISBN-Nummer oder entsprechenden Link! Wre euch echt sehr dankbar fr die Hilfe!  :Big Grin:

----------


## med_com

Welche wrdet ihr von diesen ganzen Bchern empfehlen? http://www.ems-eignungstest.ch/uebungsliteratur.htm

----------


## med_com

.edit

----------


## Kas*

> also hier bieten viele noch ihre alten bcher an, die auch oft noch im guten zustand sind ( die sind zum einen wesentlich gnstiger zum anderen knnen sie dir oft auch noch was dazu sagen )
> ich wrde mich auch an deren listen orientieren, da die bcher die sie haben ihnen anscheinend geholfen haben  
> (vroony verkauft noch recht viel glaube ich - ansonsten klick die anderen seiten durch und schreib dir user an die noch verkaufen ) 
> grob wrde ich sagen, dass du dir erstmal ein set von den meditrain bcher kaufen solltest und natrlich die beiden original versionen


Japp, hab vroony angeschrieben. Warte auf seine Antwort. 
Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## med_com

und wie findet ihr diese Pakete fr den TMS: http://www.medizinertest-tms-ems.de/...-material.html ?

----------


## mintymint

also ich wrde mir aufjeden fall das erste blau buch in der reihe holen (damit du die aufgaben allgemein kennst) sowie das fr muster zuordnen (weil das angeblich am besten zu trainieren ist auch wenn der effekt bei mir nicht so toll ist ) 
auch ein buch ber schlauchaufgaben wre nicht schlecht die sind von meditrain aber etwas verschwommen.
hol dir lieber das von fritest und das von meditrain nur dann wenn du noch geld ber hast, weil es meiner meinung nach   schon sehr verschwommen ist. 
bei dem rest musst du selbst entscheiden wie viel bung du noch brauchst. 
hoffe das hat dir erst mal weiter geholfen :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

achja ich hab auch noch bgen fr den konzentrationstest.

----------


## Inalein

Hallo  :Smilie: 
steinigt mich, wenn hier schon so etwas gefragt wurde, aber mir ist eben beim lernen aufgefallen, dass beim TMS nur 20 Aufgaben gewertet werden... werden dann irgendwelche Aufgaben 'rausgenommen oder welche, die falsch/nicht beantwortet wurden... bin grade total berfragt  :Big Grin:

----------


## sansante

es sind mehr als 20 Fragen aber es werden immer nur genau 20 gewertet. Die neuen Fragen werden sozusagen "getestet" aber nicht bewertet. D.h. du kannst Glck haben und genau diese Fragen nicht knnen, den Rest aber. D.h. du gewinnst ;)

----------


## Inalein

Also werden aber auch richtige Antworten eventuell nicht bewertet, oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ja genau, es gibt so genannte Einstreuaufgaben. Die sind nur dafr da, zu testen, wie viel % der TN die Aufgaben richtig oder falsch haben. Je nach Ergebnis werden die Aufgaben dann in einem nchsten Test verwendet oder nicht. Dies soll bewirken, dass die Trennschrfe gro genug ist. Verbessert mich, falls ich das falsch verstanden habe... :hmmm...:  Gewertet werden die Einstrauaufgaben nicht!

----------


## Inalein

Ok Danke  :Grinnnss!:  jetzt hab ich es verstanden

----------


## Inalein

Ok Danke  :Grinnnss!:  jetzt hab ich es verstanden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medimaus90

Diese Einstreuaufgaben sind dazu da, in jedem Test-Jahrgang fr einen gleich guten Schnitt zu sorgen. Sonst wrde es heien, "im Jahr 2009 war der Test viel zu leicht, denn da wurden 500 mehr zugelassen als dieses Jahr. Ich will mein Geld zurcK!" Wenn also alle die Einstreuaufgabe richtig haben und der Test zu gut ausgefallen ist, wird diese Aufgabe gestrichen. Wenn alle die Aufgabe falsch haben und der Test zu schlecht war - auch!
Ich hab mir von irgendeinem User Meditrain Konzentrationstest gekauft, dazu Fristest Schlauchfiguren (Bilder waren eher mittelmig...), Fritest Muster erkennen (sehr gut), Prpkurs TMS Fakten lernen (sehr gut). Komme gut voran, bin eig mittlerweile nach der berei immer berall so bei 80-90%, wobei ich natrlich ncht wei, wo der Durchschnitt liegt. Diese Tabellen und Diagramme bereiten mir halt noch Sorgen...

----------


## Liliac

Das was Medimaus schreibt, stimmt so nicht ganz. Bei gruppe A und B im Test gibt es unterschiedliche einstreuaufgaben, die sind vorher festgelegt und werden dann so oder so rausgenommen. Ist ja egal wie viele Punkte im Durchschnitt erreicht werden, selbst wenn durchschnittlich alle 99 von 100 Punkten haben, bist du mit 99 Punkten prozentual gesehen nicht so weit vorne. Der Test wird eben relativ und nicht absolut gewertet. Die Tms Teilnehmer werden auch nicht von einem Jahr zum nchsten auf einmal so viel besser. Und dazu gibt's dann auch noch die einstreuaufgaben die eben schonmal von echten testteilnehmern bearbeitet wurden und man somit schon in etwa Vorhersagen kann wie viel Prozent diese richtig machen werden  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

@medimaus
hm du fandest die bilder fr die schlauchaufgaben in fritest echt nicht so toll? 
die waren doch viel deutlicher als die von meditrain... oder gibt es da irgend eine ausgabe die ich bersehen habe ?_?
@med com also das diagramm buch (meditrain) habe ich auch ganz vergessen zu erwhnen! das wrde ich mir auch auf jedenfall kaufen falls du probleme mit dem untertest haben solltest

----------


## Melina93

Bei fritest ist beabsichtigt, dass die Schlauchfiguren zum Teil nicht ganz so scharf zu sehen sind. Das kann im Test selbst nmlich auch so sein. Auerdem ist fritest schwerer und man kann so auf einem hheren Niveau trainieren.

Diese Einstreuungsaufgaben finde ich ja ganz grausam. Bei meinem Glck habe ich bestimmt die richtig und die andere nicht  :Big Grin: 
Gibt es irgendwo eine Statikstik welche Untertests generell gut und welche schlechter bearbeitet werden?

----------


## Liliac

Also im Tms waren die Bilder der schlauchfiguren auch nicht sooo berauschend  :Big Grin: 

Melina, mach dir da keinen Kopf, hab ich auch gedacht, war dann gar nicht so tragisch.
Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich euch sagen, welche Untertests letztes Jahr durchschnittlich besonders gut/ schlecht waren. Muss nur mal mein Ergebniss raussuchen  :Smilie:

----------


## vroony

Hallchen,

ich hab noch bungshefte fr den TMS zu verkaufen!

Guckt doch mal: 

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...81#post1600881

Liebe Gre
Vroony  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

ja das wre echt toll wenn du dafr zeit hast liliac!  :Smilie:  hoffe ja, dass bei dem konzentrationstest dieses jahr wieder die altbewhrten pq sachen kommen  :Big Grin:  (oder was auch immer hauptsache man muss nicht auf allzu viel achten...)

----------


## Nynaeve

Toll, ich bin am TMS Wochenende zu einer Hochzeitsfeier eingeladen. 50 Euro in den Wind geschossen. Ich bin dann wahrscheinlich 2014 dabei. Gibt es jedes Jahr eine neue Auflage der offiziellen TMS Originalversion-Buecher, oder kann ich diese dann immer noch zur Vorbereitung nutzen?

----------


## Marzipanschnute

@ Nynaeve: Drfte kein Problem sein, es sei denn sie ndern den Test nach 2013 komplett. Habe auch ausschlielich gebrauche Bcher aus dem letzten Jahr gekauft. 

Ist jemand in Rheine zum Test? 

Und hat jemand ultimative Tipps gegen Prfungsangst? Ich muss geistig umnachtet gewesen sein, als ich mich fr einen Test, der in die Abi Prfungen fllt, angemeldet habe. Hab jetzt schon bei dem Gedanken Stress.

----------


## Melina93

Wie wrs mit Baldrian oder Bachblten?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marzipanschnute

Bachblten sind ein Witz. Und mit Baldrian komm ich nicht klar. Ich trink schon literweise Beruhigungstee, aber das ist alles nichts. Und Entspannungsbungen sind auch nichts meins, davon wer dich in der Regel noch kribbeliger.

----------


## mintymint

ich leide mit dir knnte manchmal fast amok laufen bei der nervositt - aber einbisschen gefrustet rumschreien hilft oder klopp auf irgendwas ein  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

> Bachblten sind ein Witz. Und mit Baldrian komm ich nicht klar. Ich trink schon literweise Beruhigungstee, aber das ist alles nichts. Und Entspannungsbungen sind auch nichts meins, davon wer dich in der Regel noch kribbeliger.


Bachblten helfen schon. Man muss sie nur sehr lange vor der Prfung schon regelmig einnehmen. ich bin total der Prfungsschisser und bei mir hilft das total. Weil alles andere geht sonst in Richtung Medikamente und das ist eigentlich immer der falsche Weg. Es gibt halt noch gute Atembungen, aber die sind eher da, um die krperlichen Spannungen zu lsen. 
Vielleicht solltest du die Ursache deiner Nervositt ergrnden. Ich weis vorher meine Prfungsangst kommt, dann kann man sich ganz gut selber etwas beruhigen, finde ich.
Warum kommst du mit Baldrian nicht klar? Mit der Dosis?

----------


## EVT

wenn man dran glaubt, hilft alles  :hmmm...:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ist zwar noch etwas frh, aber mir fallen noch Tipps zum Tag an sich ein, worauf ich so geachtet hab. Vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem
- bequeme Hose anziehen (ohne engen Bund), viele kamen auch in Jogginghose
- mehrer Oberteile, z.b T-Shirt und Fleecejacke, um auf Klte und Wrme reagieren zu knnen
- Haare zum Zopf binden damit sie einem nicht ins Gesicht hngen
- Pony wegstecken
- Armbnder, Ringe, Armbanduhren weglassen
- nicht schminken, es gibt nix nervigeres als wimperntusche im Auge
- bequeme Schuhe (ich hatte ballerinas an, die nicht drcken und die ich einfach ausziehen konnte, wenn sie unbequem sind)

Ich wollte alles vermeiden, was mich irgendwie ablenken und Zeit kosten knnte.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ja genau so haben es die meisten bei mir beim Abi auch gemacht. Bequeme Kleidung, kein strender Schmuck usw.
Gengend zum Trinken mitnehmen und Obst zum Essen, am besten Trauben oder sowas, was man zwischendurch "Naschen" kann falls man hungrig wird, denn mit knurrendem Magen denkt sich's schlecht. (Oder darf man beim TMS nicht Essen whrend der Prfung?)
Auerdem vorher gengend schlafen, Energie nicht mit Koffein aufpushen, sonst ist man ganz pltzlich schlapp. Traubenzucker usw.
Wenn man sich in sofern gut vorbereitet, pnktlich kommt und generell gut organisiert ist, dann ist die Aufregung meist von Vorneherein schon nicht mehr so gro.  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Man darf beim TMS Essen - ich wrde auch auf etwas Mundgerechtes wie Trauben zurckgreifen - die Zeit ist doch recht knapp, ich hab whrend dem Test weder getrunken noch gegessen, sondern erst in der Pause. Aber ich brauch das auch nicht.

----------


## Dani90

Hey Leute,


war letztes Jahr auch dabei beim TMS. Und ich kann nur sagen, lernt/bt was das Zeug hlt!!! Ich war bei den ersten Testdurchlufen schlecht und hab echt sehr viel gebt. Resultat: Zulassung in Heidelberg mit Abi 2,1 ... egal was die anderen sagen, zumindest bei mir hat das ben viel gebracht. Viel Glck euch!

Ich hab noch so ziemlich alle bungsbcher (ordentlich und nicht reingemalt), die so auf dem Markt sind, wenn wer Interesse hat, einfach melden!

----------


## Dani90

Achja: Traubenzucker nicht vergessen ;)

----------


## Bienchen26

das klingt super dani90! 
hab dir eine Nachricht wegen der Bcher geschickt ;)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Achja und als weiteren Tipp an die Damen..keine hohen Schuhe bzw. Schuhe, deren Absatz Gerusche von sich geben...ich htt jedes mal, wenn eine der Damen aufs Klo gerannt ist und dabei so mrdermig 'KLAKLAKLAKLAK' gemacht hat, ihr irgendwas hartes an den Kopf schmeien knnen...das strt ungemein.

----------


## Melina93

Kann mir jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen? Ich habe irgendwie festgestellt, dass die Schlauchfiguren in "Taste the Test" sehr schwierig sind zum Teil und bin nun verunsichert. Mit meditrain und fritest bin ich immer super klargekommen. Wie schwer sind denn die Schlauchfiguren im Test? Ich hatte mal aufgeschnappt, dass sie hnlich sein sollen wie bei fritest, aber ich bin nun etwas verunsichert. Wre nett, wenn jemand antworten wrde  :Smilie:

----------


## Lidan

Hey,
suche noch nach TMS-bungsbchern von Meditrain. Will jemand noch seine loswerden? 
Bitte schnellstmglich melden. Wre sehr lieb.  :Smilie: )
Nachricht an: duygu_24_@hotmail.de

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Kann mir jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen? Ich habe irgendwie festgestellt, dass die Schlauchfiguren in "Taste the Test" sehr schwierig sind zum Teil und bin nun verunsichert. Mit meditrain und fritest bin ich immer super klargekommen. Wie schwer sind denn die Schlauchfiguren im Test? Ich hatte mal aufgeschnappt, dass sie hnlich sein sollen wie bei fritest, aber ich bin nun etwas verunsichert. Wre nett, wenn jemand antworten wrde


Also ich fand die Schlauchfiguren nicht wesentlich schwerer als in den beiden Originalversionen...hatte dann auch 14/20 richtig..jaaa ich wei, is nich bombe..aber wenn du mit schwereren bst, dann bekommst du dat auch bestimmt besser hin. ;)
Hab in den Anhang mal das Testergebnis vom letzten Jahr gepackt, dann knnt ihr ja mal sehen, wie gut oder schlecht der Durchschnitt war. (Sollte es nicht erlaubt sein, das Ergebnis hier zu verffentlichen, dann knnen die Mods das Ding ja einfach lschen. ;) )

----------


## Liliac

Danke sanguis, hab's bisher noch nicht an den Computer geschafft, da ist es irgendwo gespeichert  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Danke Emilia, das beruhigt mich ja  :Smilie:  Also manchmal sind die Schlauchfiguren so fies, dass man nie weis, wie es jetzt gekippt ist. 
Krass, dass beim Konzentrationstest die Leute so "schlecht" sind...Das wird ja ein Spa :P

----------


## Erdbeermond

Aber genau die Sache mit dem Konzentrationstest kann dich retten - das ist reine bungssache, die die schlechteren Teile aufwiegen kann.

----------


## pkm40

@ Dani90 Hab dir eine PN geschickt

----------


## manna0987

Hey Leute...
Hat jemand einen Meditrainkurs absolviert (am besten Komplettkurs oder auch anderer)? Ich bin mir am berlegen, ob ich solch einen machen soll oder ob auch einfach die intensive Vorbereitung mit den vielen bungsmaterialien (Meditrain, Fritest, ITB) reicht...Die ganzen Kurse sind schon mega teuer und fr den Bruchteil dieses Preises wrde man extrem viele bungsaufgaben bekommen...
lg

----------


## piaca

Hat noch jemand bungsmaterial zu verkaufen? Vllt was zu Muster zuordnen und/oder Quantitative und formale Probleme? Das bereitet mir noch einige Schwierigkeiten....LG  :Smilie:

----------


## Heidelberger12

Die Kurse mssen auch teuer sein. Das ist einfaches BWL: Wenn jemand einen billigen Kurs anbieten wrde, dann wrden alle davon ausgehen, dass dieser qualitativ schlechter ist. Irgendwie geht man dann doch davon aus, dass die Kurse schon gut sein mssen, wenn sie jenseits der 500 Euro kosten. Ich denke mir halt, die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Etwas anderes als bungen machen die ja auch nicht. Heute freu ich mich, dass ich mein Geld lieber in bungsmaterial gesteckt hab. Hab mir Fritest, Prpkurs TMS und eins von Meditrain gekauft und hab nen Super Test hingelegt. Ihr erkennt ja eigentlich gut, wo euere Schwachstellen liegen. Irgendjemand hat hier vorher die Durchschnittsergebnisse verffentlicht. Bei mir konnte ich bei Schlauchfiguren (Meditrain) und Fakten/Forman lernen (Prpkurs TMS) voll viel rausholen und hab dann immer die volle Punktzahl gehabt. Bei anderen bungen kann man natrlich nicht so gut lernen, Textverstndnis o.. Also hngt euch rein. Sind ja noch drei Monate.

----------


## Medicus91

Ich finde eine selbststndige Vorbereitung 10 mal besser! Kurse sind zwar schn wenn man zu faul ist, aber wer sich daheim hinsetzt und jeden Untertest trainiert, der lernt meiner Meinung nach viel mehr.

----------


## manna0987

Danke fr die Antworten..Ich denke auch, dass die selbststndige Vorbereitung mindestens ebenbrtig ist. Im Kurs muss man einfach noch einen Kursleiter bezahlen, aber der wird einem auch nicht viel mehr beibringen knnen, als die bungsmaterialien der Kursanbieter selber beinhalten...Denkt ihr, dass 2 Monate, die ich mich komplett der Testvorbereitung widmen kann, reichen?
lg

----------


## mintymint

also ich denke schon, dass es reicht  :Smilie:  ich habe zwar etwas frher angefangen aber am tag nicht so viel gemacht  und wenn du das dann mit 3-5h lernen am tag ausgleichst und die 2 monate dann durchlernst wird es bestimmt reichen (die macher behaupten ja, dass 45 h lernen reichen) 
aber wenn du jetzt anfangen wrdest ist es einfach entspannter schtze ich.

----------


## Melina93

Diese 45 Stunden sind beabsichtigt. Wenn alle wenig lernen, kann man eher die "Talente" finden. Weil man diesen Test eben trainieren kann, wollen die Testhersteller das nicht. Habe ich zumindest so verstanden.
Also muss man echt viel ben, dann wird das schon :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Also ich habe im November mehr oder weniger angefangen, nur ab und zu, jetzt seit ende januar mache ich jeden tag was, aber immer nur ne Std oder so... Irgendwann hab ich ja auch kein bungsmateriL und ih denke wenn ich bis Mai so weitermache drfte es schon ganz gut hinhauen  :Smilie:

----------


## Konsox310

Hallo,

ich htte nachdem ich jetzt meinen Studienplatz habe, auch ein riesen Paket im Angebot.

1. Test fr med. Studiengnge I ITB Consulting
NEU: 12.95      Zustand: neuwertig
-->10

2. Test fr med. Studiengnge II ITB Consulting
NEU: 12.95       Zustand: neuwertig
-->10

3. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium TMS/EMS erfolgreich trainieren;  Figuren u. Fakten lernen (Band 2)
NEU: 27,95      Zustand: neuwertig  (Das Buch besitze ich doppelt)
-->2x21

4. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren; Schlauchfiguren (Band 3)
NEU: 25,95       Zustand: neuwertig
-->19,50

5. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren; Muster zuordnen (Band 4)
NEU: 25,95      Zustand: ganz wenige unterstrichene Zeilen, sonst neuwertig
-->19,50

6. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren; Diagramme und Tabellen (Band 5)
NEU: 32,00      Zustand: einige Textstellen sind mit Buntstift unterstrichen
-->21

7. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren; Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest Quantitative und formale Probleme + ausfhrliche Lsungswege (Band 6)
NEU: 11,95      Zustand: hierbei handelt es sich um eine Kopie des Buches
-->3

8. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren; Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS, 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel (Band 1)
NEU: 26,90      Zustand: hierbei handelt es sich um eine Kopie des Buches
-->9

9. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren; Lsungsheft (Band 1)
NEU: 11,95     Zustand: hierbei handelt es sich um eine Kopie des Buches
-->3

10. medi-train: bungsbuch -450 Aufgaben zur kompletten Vorbereitung aller Untertests des EMS/TMS
Zustand: sehr gut
-->27

11. medi-train: bungsbuch Quantitative und Formale Probleme; bungssammlung mit Lsungswegen
Zustand: sehr gut
-->5

12. medi-train: bungsbuch Konzentrationstest; Block mit 10 Testversionen
NEU: 21,95      Zustand: ca. zur Hlfte ausgefllt
-->8

13. medi-train: Leitfaden zum effektiven Training des TMS
Zustand: sehr gut
-->5

http://www.ems-eignungstest.ch/uebungsliteratur.htm

14. das medtest-team: Mathematik im Test
Neu: 32.00      Zustand: bist auf den Einband in einem sehr guten Zustand
-->22,50

15. das medtest-team: Taste The Test Band 1
Neu: 33.50      Zustand: bist auf den Einband in einem sehr guten Zustand
-->23,50

16. das medtest-team: Figuren und Fakten lernen
Neu: 21.00      Zustand: hierbei handelt es sich um eine Kopie des Buches
-->6

http://www.eignungstest.ch/index.cfm...ountry=DE&lv=1


Alle zusammen wrden somit 234 kosten.
Wenn jemand das Gesamtpacket kauft, erstatte ich ihm die Versandkosten. Ansonsten mssen diese zustzlich bernommen werden.

Schreibt mir einfach eine Nachricht.

Viel Glck bei der weiteren Vorbereitung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## piaca

Hey Konsox310 !  :Smilie:  
Leider hat das Naricht schicken nicht geklappt, ich wre sehr interessiert -wenn noch vorhanden - an : 
6. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren; Diagramme und Tabellen (Band 5)
NEU: 32,00 € Zustand: einige Textstellen sind mit Buntstift unterstrichen
-->21€

und 
8. medi-train: Den Eignungstest zum Medizinstudium EMS/TMS erfolgreich trainieren; Trainingstest zum TMS/EMS, 204 Aufgaben mit Lsungsschlssel (Band 1)
NEU: 26,90 € Zustand: hierbei handelt es sich um eine Kopie des Buches
-->9€

Liebe Gre
piaca

----------


## Medicus91

also ich glaube dass 2 Monate vllig ausreichend sind um sich gut vorzubereiten! Manche Untertests (wie Fakten und Figuren lernen) wrde ich aber empfehlen einfach schon frher zu beginnen. Das kann man ja einfach jeden zweiten Tag machen. Kostet nicht viel Zeit und ich denke gerade bei diesen Untertests ist das Training ber einen lngeren Zeitraum sinnvoll.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Hallo! Ich wrde die Poste 5 und 7 nehmen  :Smilie: 

LG
PumpkinSouup

----------


## spirit of india

wer hat tipps und tricks wie man sich die fakten und figuren einprgen kann :/ ich verzweifel langsam echt -.-" ich hab einfach zu spt angefangen zu ben denke ich :/

----------


## spirit of india

:Confused:  uuuund darf man sich dabei notizen machen, oder muss man sich das echt ber gedankenbrcken einfach nur "einprgen" ?!

----------


## Liliac

Du darfst dir keinerlei Notizen machen, du musst dir das wirklich einprgen. und wichtig: am besten die Woche vor dem Test keine Figuren und Fakten aus den bungsbchern anschauen, sonst verwirrt dich das im Test nur  :Smilie: 
Ansonsten hilft es bei den Fakten wirklich sich Geschichten auszudenken, desto dmmer desto besser. Ich war am Anfang bei den Fakten gar nicht gut, kann mir Namen kaum merken... Wichtig ist, dass du dir am besten die Gruppen merkst, die Nachnamen sind ja alle irgendwie zusammenhngend innerhalb der Altersgruppen, ich hab mit im Test dann wirklich die paar Sekunden genommen um die Namensgruppen dem alter zuordnen zu knnen, also zb Stdtenamen- 20 Jahre alt - Alles Schler oder Auszubildende.
Als kleiner Tipp: Im alten Tms Thread von letztem Jahr haben wir die Aufgabe aus 2012 rekonstruiert ;) 

Bei den Figuren musst du versuchen irgendwas in den Foguren zu sehen, das fllt dir dann wirklich leichter, da musst du dir dann auch nicht die ganze Figuren merken, zb: eine Figur sieht aus wie ein Hase, der Schwarze Fleck sieht aus wie das Ohr, also merkst du dir nur Grob "Hase mit schwarzem Ohr" und wenn du dann die Figuren zum rekonstruieren bekommst kannst du relativ leicht deinen "Hasen" rekonstruieren und weit dann automatisch, dass es das Feld sein muss, dass aussieht als wre es ein Ohr

----------


## Alex2211

Ich wrde dir empfehlen die Loci Mehthode zu lernen! Ist zwar schon ein Aufwand am Anfang aber es zahlt sich auf jeden Fall aus. Diese Lerntechnik kannst du dann im Studium auch gut brauchen!

----------


## spirit of india

mir bereitet auch das textverstndnis einige probleme :/ 
gibts dazu auch paar tipps von euch  :Smilie: ?

----------


## mintymint

> Kann mir jemand vielleicht weiterhelfen? Ich habe irgendwie festgestellt, dass die Schlauchfiguren in "Taste the Test" sehr schwierig sind zum Teil und bin nun verunsichert. Mit meditrain und fritest bin ich immer super klargekommen. Wie schwer sind denn die Schlauchfiguren im Test? Ich hatte mal aufgeschnappt, dass sie hnlich sein sollen wie bei fritest, aber ich bin nun etwas verunsichert. Wre nett, wenn jemand antworten wrde


also ich habe eben auch 2 mal die schlauchfiguren von medtest ausprobiert und finde sie auch wesentlich schwieriger als fritest ! ( einmal nur 18 und das andere mal 22 punkte) aber ich finde das ist eine super bung fr dne test weil man ja echt kaum was sieht :/ 
funktioniert das mit dem textverstndnis jetzt eigentlich besser nachdem du mal sagtest, dass du schwierigkeiten damit hattest? :Smilie:  


@spirit of india wir haben in einem der vorherigen seiten mal einpaar tipps zu diesem untertest ausgetauscht -schau nochmal aber grob kann ich dir meinen nochmal nennen: 
ich finde dass man bei textverstndnis relativ oft chronologisch vorgehen kann. die informationen die an erster stelle kommen beantworten meist die ersten fragen schon wenn du dann immer nur eine passage liest schau sofort wieder auf die fragen anstatt den komplett zu lesen.  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> also ich habe eben auch 2 mal die schlauchfiguren von medtest ausprobiert und finde sie auch wesentlich schwieriger als fritest ! ( einmal nur 18 und das andere mal 22 punkte) aber ich finde das ist eine super bung fr dne test weil man ja echt kaum was sieht :/ 
> funktioniert das mit dem textverstndnis jetzt eigentlich besser nachdem du mal sagtest, dass du schwierigkeiten damit hattest? 
> 
> 
> @spirit of india wir haben in einem der vorherigen seiten mal einpaar tipps zu diesem untertest ausgetauscht -schau nochmal aber grob kann ich dir meinen nochmal nennen: 
> ich finde dass man bei textverstndnis relativ oft chronologisch vorgehen kann. die informationen die an erster stelle kommen beantworten meist die ersten fragen schon wenn du dann immer nur eine passage liest schau sofort wieder auf die fragen anstatt den komplett zu lesen.



Ja, die Schlauchfiguren sind da manchmal sooo fies :P 
Beim Textverstndnis gehe ich jetzt so vor, dass ich den Text erst gliedere und dann die Textpassagen nochmal durchlese, um die Fragen zu beantworten. So schaffe ich immer ein paar mehr Punkte. Aber so richtig gut bin ich da immer noch nicht drin. Muss noch ben  :Big Grin:  wie lufts bei dir so?

----------


## mintymint

ich auch noch nicht- schaffe meistens nur 17-21 punkte eher 20 eigentlich. die letzten 4 punkte wollen da nicht so recht:P (oder ist das schon gut und ich soll mir deswegen nicht so einen stress machen?) 
von den medtest schlauchfiguren wird mir fast einbisschen schwindlig, weil man immer irgendwie so lange draufstarrt in der hoffnung, dass es nicht mehr so verschwommen ist :Big Grin:  
aber meine grten probleme sind eigentlich immer noch diagramme und quantitative aufgaben. ich verbesser mich dort kaum (habe die in der letzten zeit aber auch kaum bearbeitet, weil ich mich vor denen verstecke  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## mintymint

aber schade, dass dir meine vorgehensweise gar nicht geholfen hat, da sie bei mir DEN (naja soweit man von "den" sprechen kann ohne die volle punktzahl ) unterschied macht  :Smilie:  ich hatte davor glaube ich nur 60% oder so.

----------


## Melina93

20 klingt doch supi. Bei mir ist es meistens nur 16-18. 
Ich probiere es mal aus, mit dem chronologischen Vorgehen, vielleicht ist das die Rettung  :Big Grin: 
Wie gehst du denn bei Diagrammen vor? Hast du eher ein Zeitproblem oder ein Verstndnisproblem? Weil ich hatte am Anfang auch Schwierigkeiten mit Diagrammen. Habe da aber ein Schema fr mich, das ganz gut wirkt  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

ich blick auch gar nicht bei den quantitativen problemen durch :/ 
irgendwie kann ich da probieren was ich will, mathe war einfach noch nie meine strke  :/

----------


## Josef53

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal das Heft Quantitative und formale Probleme von Meditrain angeschaut und bin ja geschockt, dass ich da eigentlich keine Aufgabe so wirklich lsen kann. Das bungsheft ist anscheinend wesentlich schwerer als die beiden Originaltests. Tusche ich mich da?

lg
Josef53

----------


## med_com

So, diese Woche fange ich auch mit dem Lernen an! Wenn denn endlich meine ganzen bestellten Meditrain-Bcher ankommen..

----------


## spirit of india

ich hab diese heftchen fr quantitative & formale probleme auch, und hab keinen einzigen schimmer  von dem zeugs -.-'

----------


## Liliac

bt die quantitativen Probleme! Ich hab am Anfang der Vorbereitung wirklich gerade mal 12 Stck in der vorgegebenen zeit geschafft und davon waren nur sehr wenige richtig  :Big Grin:  bt einfach stupide umformen, Dreisatz, Prozente, schriftliches multiplizieren und dividieren mit Dezimalzahlen (als ich das wiederholt hab ging's schon viel besser  :Big Grin: ) 
Haltet euch immer vor Augen, dass das keine schwere Mathematik ist sondern mittelstufen Niveau, als Abiturient musste man es nur schon eeewig nichtmehr machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Josef53

@ Liliac
Wo hast Du am Anfang diese 12 Aufgaben gemacht? In den Originalversionen?

Ja, ich werde bestimmt viel ben, was mich aber ein wenig irritiert ist, dass in dem vorhin genannten Meditrain-Heftchen die Aufgaben irgendwie ganz anders und auch schwerer gestellt sind als in den beiden Originalversionen. Gibt es denn zu den Q. und Formalen Problemen noch andere empfehlenswerte bungsmaterialien oder muss ich mich da einfach durchbeien und jeden Lsungsweg versuchen nachzuvollziehen und -zurechnen?

lg
Josef53

----------


## Liliac

Ich hatte nur die meditrain Heftchen und die originalversionen. Ich glaub bei mir hat sich das nicht so viel Geschenkt, aber ich fand die Meditrain Aufgaben schon etwas schwerer. Und ich hab mich wirklich hingesetzt und versucht jede Aufgabe nachzuvollziehen. Manchmal hat das schon gereicht, ab und an hab ich dann abe auch das Internet bemht, da gibt es viele Seiten fr Mittelstufenmathematik mit bungsaufgaben, da hab ich auch einiges gemacht und dann teilweise auch einfach nochmal abends mit frei erfundenen Zahlen dividiert und multipliziert. Ich glaube es sind halt zwei Schritte zum "Erfolg" bei den Aufgaben, erstmal verstehen was die berhaupt von dir wollen und dann noch wissen was fr rechenschritte man anwenden muss  :Big Grin:  Leider ist bei Mathe immer "ben" der richtige Weg, damit man dann auch schnell genug ist im Test.

Edit: vom Gefhl her sagen auch die Jahrgnge vor euch immer, dass die Originalversionen leichter sind als der aktuelle Test. Ob das jetzt daran liegt, dass man im Test aufgeregt ist oder sie wirklich schwerer sind kann ich im Nachhinein auch nicht sagen ABER es schadet nicht sich mit schwereren Aufgaben vorzubereiten, eben weil der Test unter realen Bedingungen immer anspruchsvoller und stressiger sein wird als das ben zu Hause.

----------


## mintymint

> 20 klingt doch supi. Bei mir ist es meistens nur 16-18. 
> Ich probiere es mal aus, mit dem chronologischen Vorgehen, vielleicht ist das die Rettung 
> Wie gehst du denn bei Diagrammen vor? Hast du eher ein Zeitproblem oder ein Verstndnisproblem? Weil ich hatte am Anfang auch Schwierigkeiten mit Diagrammen. Habe da aber ein Schema fr mich, das ganz gut wirkt


leider ist das ein verstndnis problem -komme mir dabei immer so saubld vor wenn ich die nicht kann weils ja prinzipiell abzulesen ist :/ wie gehst du denn vor? vlt hilft es mir ja :'( 
wie klappt das bei dir eig mit den quantitativen problemen?bei mir ist es jetzt zwar methodisch besser (etwas...) aber zeitlich merke ich langsam dass ich einfach vieeeeel zu langsam bin obwohl ich eig schon relativ viele aufgaben lsen kann (relativ heit im gegensatz zum anfang wo ich vlt mal 5 aufgaben lsen konnte- also auch nicht so berauschend!  :Big Grin: ) 





> bt die quantitativen Probleme! Ich hab am Anfang der Vorbereitung wirklich gerade mal 12 Stck in der vorgegebenen zeit geschafft und davon waren nur sehr wenige richtig  bt einfach stupide umformen, Dreisatz, Prozente, schriftliches multiplizieren und dividieren mit Dezimalzahlen (als ich das wiederholt hab ging's schon viel besser ) 
> Haltet euch immer vor Augen, dass das keine schwere Mathematik ist sondern mittelstufen Niveau, als Abiturient musste man es nur schon eeewig nichtmehr machen


danke liliac!irgendwie beruhigend wenn man wei, dass es durchs ben besser wird- schtze dein eintrag hilft, dass ich mich heute mal nicht vor den aufgaben verstecke und nur die aufgaben bearbeite wo ich sowieso schon ganz gut bin  :Big Grin:  
kannst du noch was aufheiterndes zu den diagrammen sagen? (jaja, da reicht man der alten den kleinen finger und schon will sie die ganze hand -panik macht gierig sorry  :Big Grin: ) wie viele punkte hattest du fr die beiden untergruppen dann letzendlich in dem test?

----------


## Melina93

mintymint : du hast ne PN  :Smilie:

----------


## Liliac

Oh Gott ich hab gerade nachgeschaut, mein Ergebnis bei quantitative und formale Probleme war ja grausam  :Big Grin:  also ich hatte da wirklich nur 10 Punkte, hat aber immerhin fr Prozentrang 62 oder so bei dieser Aufgabengruppe gereicht, also war ber die Hlfte schlechter als ich  :Big Grin:  aber da ich anfangs in der vorgegebenen Zeit nur 10 Aufgaben hinbekommen hab, hab ich mich tatschlich verbessert  :Smilie:  Diagramme und Tabellen hatte ich 16 Punkte. Da hat es mir geholfen die Tips aus den Bchern zu beherzigen, die weisen da nochmal auf die Gemeinheiten bei den Fragestellungen hin. Meistens steckt bei den Aufgaben der Teufel im Detail, weil es auf so kleine Worte ankommt, die die Tabelle in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen lsst z.B.: "insgesamt" "prozentual" "Anzahl der Leute". Oftmals sind die Tabellen nmlich nur relativ und in den Antworten werden absolute Zahlen genannt. mein Tipp dafr: Les dir die Aufgabe durch und Schau dir dann die Tabelle an und Fass dir dann im Kopf nochmal zusammen was da steht, also zb: alle Angaben sind in Prozent, ich kann gar nicht wissen wie viele Leute teilgenommen haben (ganz vereinfacht gesagt, die Tabellen und Diagramme sind ja manchmal alles andere als bersichtlich  :Big Grin: ) 

Ansonsten so allgemein.... Behaltet am besten so ein bisschen im Hinterkopf, dass man nicht in allen Aufgaben volle Punktzahl braucht um ein richtig gutes Ergebnis zu bekommen. Es gibt bei jeder Aufgabengruppe immer jemanden der die volle Punktzahl bekommen hat aber man muss nicht bei jeder Aufgabengruppe unter den besten 10% sein um insgesamt auch unter den besten 10% zu sein. Hab grad mein ergebnis nochmal angeschaut und ich muss sagen, dass ich vormittags echt nicht so gut war, war viel zu nervs und die Aufgabentypen waren auch irgendwie nicht meine besten. Als ich dann nach der Mittagspause schon eher mit Galgenhumor an die Sache rangegangen bin, weil ich mir sicher war, dass das Ergebnis furchtbar wird war ich entspannter und hab richtig viel rausgeholt  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Oh, danke Liliac fr die Beruhigung  :Smilie: 
Hast du nichts gegen die Nervositt "genommen" oder so?  :Smilie:

----------


## Liliac

Ich hab damals nichts genommen. War gesundheitlich eh ein bisschen angeschlagen und wollte nicht kurz vor dem Test anfangen herumzuexperimentieren. Wobei doch, eines der Mdchen die ich dort getroffen hab hatte Bachbltenkaugummis dabei, die hat sie mit uns geteilt  :Big Grin:  ich glaube nicht, dass es was geholfen hat aber die haben irgendwie ganz toll blumig geschmeckt  :Big Grin: 
Ich finds sehr schwierig sich bei sowas zu beruhigen. Vielen geht es wohl wie mir, also dass der Tms die einzige Chance ist einen Studienplatz in Deutschland zu bekommen und dementsprechend leicht verfllt man in Panik. Ich glaube, WENN man sich vorbereitet hat und in den Testdurchlufen zu Hause gut abgeschnitten hat dann sollte man einfach mglichst arrogant und berheblich an die Sache rangehen  :Big Grin:  (hab ich natrlich berhaupt nicht geschafft).

Schlimmer als die Aufregung vor dem Test ist eh nur die Aufregung hinterher, wenn das Ergebnis nur noch wenige Tage entfernt ist oder man die Datei runtergeladen hat und nur noch draufklicken muss  :Big Grin: 

Und noch ein allgemeiner Tipp: macht euch klar, was fr aufgabengruppen wann dran sind, ich finde das beugt dann wenigstens ein wenig der Panik zwischendrin vor. Ich wusste von vornherein, dass der Vormittag bld wird weil ich in den aufgabengruppen nie so gut war wie in denen nachmittags, das hat mir dann aber zumindest eine entspannte Mittagspause bereitet  :Smilie: 

Sorry, wenn ich euren Thread ein wenig zuspamme, aber ich wei noch wie es letztes Jahr war und wie sehr wir nach Infos gelechzt haben  :Big Grin:  Vllt hilfst ja doch dem ein oder anderen  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

ich scheiter irgendwie immernoch am textverstndnis -.-" hab mich heute mal nochmal dran versucht, aber ya :/ 

wie wird der tms eigentlich von den uni's gewertrt? ( also von denen die ihn werten)

----------


## Melina93

Liliac, kannst du dich noch daran erinnern, wie die Aufgaben in Quantiativen und Formalen Problemen waren? Viel Prozentrechnen und arithmetische Reihen oder eher so '"abstraktere" Aufgaben?

Also ich finde es super, dass du hier mit uns schreibst  :Smilie:  Das hilft einem ungemein und ermutigt einen. Du bist ja schlielich ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafr, dass der TMS einem alle Tren ffnen kann  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

wrde melina da vollkommen zustimmen! ich bin gerade so nervs knnte die wand hochkrabbeln oder einfach alle mit einem schn angespitzten bleistift erstechen- da ist es toll wenn jemand einem so tolle infos gibt  :Smilie:  dankedanke!

----------


## mintymint

> ich scheiter irgendwie immernoch am textverstndnis -.-" hab mich heute mal nochmal dran versucht, aber ya :/ 
> 
> wie wird der tms eigentlich von den uni's gewertrt? ( also von denen die ihn werten)


je nach uni ist das unterschiedlich meine ich.manche machen glaube ich 50:50 und andere 46: 54 meine ich. aber wenn du es genau haben willst google doch einfach ^^

----------


## Vilsa

Ich sehe das genauso wie meine Vorredner: Danke, Liliac, dass du hier deine gesammelten Erfahrungen weiter gibst.  :Smilie: 

Eine Frage htte ich noch an diejenigen, welche den Test schon gemacht haben, oder aber schon seit lngerer Zeit ben:

Fr welche Untertests muss man am lngsten trainieren bzw. am meisten Energie investieren?
Ich wei, dass das natrlich auch personabhngig ist, aber mich wrde interessieren, bei welchen Untertests ich anfangen sollte zu trainieren.

----------


## mintymint

wrde glaube ich an der konzentration anfangen und bei den figuren/fakten, da ich finde, dass eine trainiertere konzentrationsfhigkeit auch den anderen aufgabentypen zunutze kommt ^^

----------


## Liliac

Ich wrde fr das am meisten ben wo ich am schlechtesten bin  :Big Grin:  also einen Testdurchgang machen und dann mal auswerten. Bei Quantitativen Problemen schadet es nicht sich fit zu machen. Konzentrationstest wrde ich auch gut ben, am besten jeden Tag mal 1 oder 2 machen (je nach Zeitraum der Vorbereitungen) und da dann auch gerne die richtig komplizierten, ich glaube wir hatten letztes Jahr einen mit Strichen unter und ber den Buchstaben, ich glaube es waren b und d, bin mir aber nichtmehr sicher.
Ich hab auch drauf geachtet die Aufgaben nicht zu oft zu machen, also lieber nicht zu viel am Tag machen dafr aber immer "neue" Aufgaben zu machen anstatt quasi wchentlich immer die selben Aufgaben zu wiederholen. Gerade bei den schnen Fehlersuchbildchen lernt man irgendwann eh nur noch wo der Fehler bei genau diesem Bild ist.

@melina: also ich hab mal eben "arithmetische Reihe" in die Suchmaschine meines Vertrauens eingegeben damit ich auch das gleiche meine wie du  :Big Grin:  ich glaube sowas hab ich im Test nicht gesehen, kommt das irgendwo in den vorbereitungsbchern vor? Ansonsten sind es immer Textaufgaben, man muss sich also immer ein bisschen berlegen was man genau rechnen muss, ich wrde sagen es kommt eigentlich hauptschlich Formelumformen, Proportionalitt, Dreisatz, Prozentrechnen und Kopfrechnen vor. Die Aufgaben sind meistens irgendwie Fachgebunden getarnt, also z.b. Irgendwas mit Blutvolumen usw.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Figuren und Fakten lernen ist auch etwas, was man gut trainieren kann, finde ich zumindest. Dabei immer schn Eselsbrcken bauen oder sich irgendeinen Bldsinn ausdenken, den man sich gut merken kann. Im Test war bei den Figuren z.B. eine, die hat ausgesehen wie die Klaue vom Mr. Krabs und so konnt ich mir das dann merken.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mintymint

habe von einpaar leuten gehrt, dass die figuren im tms hufig alle fast gleich aussehen und nicht so einfach wie in meditrain oder hattest du da ein anderes gefhl sanguis?(am ende sahen alle so aus wie die klaue von mr krabs  :Big Grin: )

da fllt mir auf... ich wei nicht mal was arithmetische reihen sind und bin mir nicht sicher ob wir das bei uns durchgenommen haben D: 
ich hoffe du hast sowas echt nicht im letzten test gesehen liliac

----------


## still-waiting?

Ich hab den Link in einer Gruppe eines sozialen Netzwerks gesehen  :Big Grin:  ... http://www.studymed.at/uploads/Probetest.pdf
Da kann man nen ganzen Test gratis runterladen. Fr die Leute die am EMS interessiert sind ist da auch planen und organisieren dabei... Das fand ich so richtig doof.

@mintymint
Ich fand die Figuren vom TMS ganz ok. So toll wie die aus dem bungsheft sind sie nicht aber mit etwas Phantasie sehr gut machbar  :Smilie: 

Ach ja, die verschiedenen Untertests waren auf bunten Papier gedruckt... Ich wei nicht ob das hier schon jemand erwhnt hat, aber mich hat das am Anfang schon irritiert, weil ichs einfach nicht gewohnt war

----------


## Liliac

Ja ich fand die Figuren im Test auch nicht so schn, das sah dann bei mir so aus "das ist ein Hase.... Das ist ein Elefant... Noch ein Hase.... Ehem... Ein etwas anderer Elefant... Und nochmal zwei Hufeisen....Mist"  :Big Grin:  aber mehr als ben und sich Kreative Assoziationen ausdenken kann man leider eh nicht machen...

----------


## aii

Haha, wie geil. Das war bei mir auch so!

Bei mir gabs auch zig Hasen, Khe, Enten, oder was auch immer. War etwas schwierig dann in der Reproduktionsphase.  :Grinnnss!: 

Vll ist gut zu wissen, dass die Schrift des Konzentrationstests rot ist.

----------


## mintymint

danke fr den link!  :Smilie:  
aber da bin ich ja erleichtert, dass es wenigstens elefanten, hasen usw sind und nciht alles kreise mit dunklen stellen  :Big Grin:  
verdammt iritierend wenn die schrift rot ist und der rest dann auf buntem papier :/ 
mit dem bunten papier komme ich klar aber rote schrift finde ich mehr als bld.
die macher mssen sich in ihren kmmerlein auch eins ins fustchen lachen wenn die daran denken wie wir mit ihren spielereien zurecht kommen mssen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

Rot macht doch so aggressiv  :Big Grin:  Warum nehmen sie nicht viele Grntne oder so?  :Smilie:

----------


## Liliac

Jap, die bunten Farben machen definitiv irgendwann aggressiv  :Big Grin:  vor allem rot auf wei ist deutlich schlechter lesbar als schwarz auf wei...

----------


## Schwester Esther

Ich biete ein TMS - All - in - one - Sorglos - Lernpaket zum Verkauf an!

Hier der Link:

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=81293

----------


## maniraf

Hallo Liliac,

kannst du dich erinnern, welche pq Kombination beim Konzentrationstest gefragt wurde?

----------


## Liliac

Ich glaube bei uns waren es b und d mit Strichen drunter und drber  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

dumme frage bestimmt, aaaaber darf man nen taschenrechner fr die quantitaive & formalen probleme benutzen  :Blush:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

nein!
kleiner Tipp am Rande: Lies dir bitte einfach mal (ganz genau) die offizielle TMS-Seite durch bevor du das Forum mit Fragen bombardierst, dann sollten deine Fragen eigentlich alle geklrt sein.

www.tms-info.org

----------


## Medicus91

Schn wr's wenn man einen Taschenrechner benutzen drfte!! Aber die Mathe Aufgaben die hier geprft werden kann man meistens echt ohne Probleme im Kopf lsen

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer wie schwer die Matheaufgaben im Test in etwa sind? Kann man sich da an den Originalversionen orientieren oder sind diese zu einfach?

----------


## still-waiting?

Also ich fand die "echten" Aufgaben schon schwerer... Bin aber auch kein groes Mathegenie  :hmmm...: 
Die Aufgaben von Meditrain sind da aber eine gute Referenz finde ich.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Vllt kommen einem die Aufgaben durch die Aufregung aber auch einfach schwerer vor...

----------


## mintymint

solange sie nicht den fritest aufgaben hneln bin ich ja schonmal erleichtert  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

@ Konsox310

14. das medtest-team: Mathematik im Test
Neu: 32.00  Zustand: bist auf den Einband in einem sehr guten Zustand
-->22,50
da man dir keine pn schicken konnte, schreibe ich einfach mal hier rein und hoffe, dass du das noch liest weil ich dir gerne das medtest mathe buch abkaufen wrde  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe gerade mal den Untertest "Textverstndnis" bearbeitet und hatte im ersten Durchlauf 79% richtig. Mal schauen, ob ich das noch etwas steigern kann...Wie luft's bei euch?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ich habe bis jetzt eigentlich noch nie eine ganze Aufgabengruppe am Stck gelst (auer natrlich den Merkfhigkeitstest  :Big Grin: ), so viel Zeit hab ich meistens nicht und ich mache dann lieber verschiedene Aufgabentypen. Auerdem hab ich ja auch nur begrenzt Aufgaben zum ben.
Beim Textverstndnis hatte ich bis jetzt immer (fast) alles richtig ;)
Die nchsten zwei Monate wird natrlich noch ganz fleiig weitergebt.

----------


## mintymint

finde, dass es fr deinen ersten durchlauf schon ziemlich gut ist  :Smilie:  hatte glaube ich weniger als du( bin es aber auch gaaaanz falsch angegangen- habe alles zuerst durchgelesen und nach der einen hlfte die andere vergessen ) 
klappt das mit dem muster jetzt auch besser fr dich?

----------


## Vilsa

Wollte einfach mal reinfragen, wie ihr fr medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und Textverstndnis bt?
Und knnt ihr fr diese beiden Untertests irgendwelches bungsmaterial besonders empfehlen?

Die zweite Sache:
Wie ist das Buch zu den quantitativen und formalen Problemen von meditrain bzw. das "Mathematik im Test" von Medtest?

Hat da irgendjemand Erfahrungen?  :Smilie: 
Wrde mich freuen!

----------


## s.harms

Hey,

sind die ersten 5 Unterlagen noch zu haben ?  :Grinnnss!: 

LG

----------


## Kas*

Hey, 
Ich habe mich fr den TMS angemeldet (und die 50 Euro) berwiesen, kann aber doch nicht teilnehmen. Meine Frage: Zhlt es trotzdem als "Teilnahme" weil ich mich angemeldet und die Gebhr bezahlt habe und ich mich somit kein 2. Mal fr den TMS anmelden kann?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nope, zhlt nicht als Teilnahme.

----------


## Kas*

OK, danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Aber das Geld bekommst du halt nicht wieder.

----------


## Kas*

> Aber das Geld bekommst du halt nicht wieder.


Ist mir klar, habe ja die Bedingungen gelesen bevor ich mich angemeldet habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Dann ist ja gut  :Big Grin:  aber man wei ja nie, deswegen die Info.

----------


## mintymint

> Wollte einfach mal reinfragen, wie ihr fr medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und Textverstndnis bt?
> Und knnt ihr fr diese beiden Untertests irgendwelches bungsmaterial besonders empfehlen?
> 
> Die zweite Sache:
> Wie ist das Buch zu den quantitativen und formalen Problemen von meditrain bzw. das "Mathematik im Test" von Medtest?
> 
> Hat da irgendjemand Erfahrungen? 
> Wrde mich freuen!


also natur.G. be ich einbisschen anhand einer online seite fr die ich 30 euro gezahlt habe und die einem unbegrenzte lernstunden anbietet bis zum test (allerdings finde ich die seite nicht wirklich empfehlenswert weil die zu diagrammen absolut nur 2 aufgaben haben was ich irgendwie echt echt schade finde ( die haben garantiert , dass man viele aufgaben bekommt !) und deren muster auch total schlecht sind,aber vlt liegt es daran dass ich fehler besser auf dem papier finde ?)
aber falls du doch interesse hast : studymed (sie haben recht viele schlauchaufgaben aber die sind relativ einfach finde ich) 

kauf es dir. es ist relativ gnstig  :Smilie:  habe es auch (allerdings finde ich einpaar aufgaben einwenig seltsam trotz lsung. aber das liegt vermutlich nur daran, dass es u.a. mein schlechtester untertest ist)

----------


## manna0987

Also ich finde Studymed recht gut: Die Muster kannst du super ausdrucken, wenn du die Bilder auf eine Wordseite einfgst (im Querformat haben sogar 2 Bilder je Seite platz). Die Schlauchfiguren sind echt zu einfach, aber dafr finde ich die Strategien zu fast allen Untertests sehr hilfreich. Fr 30 Euro kann man nichts sagen, finde ich...

----------


## Bienchen26

hey... ich habe mich gefragt wie das im Test abluft bezglich der begrenzten Zeit? sagen die Veranstalter im Raum dann "jetzt mit .... anfangen"? oder wie luft das ab? habe in der Infobroschre dazu keine Details gefunden...

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ja, die sagen dir genau, wann du welchen untertest beginnen darfst, wie viel Zeit du hast und wann du abbrechen musst. Und wehe, du bltterst eine Seite zu weit...also schn drauf hren, was die Leute sagen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Oder wehe du bltterst zurck..die passen da hllisch auf.

----------


## Liliac

Ist auch leicht zu erkennen, jeder Test hat eine andere Farbe, ist also kein Witz. Wenn die whrend dem Test die falsche Farbe aufblitzen sehen ( und wenn auch nur ausversehen) dann hat das Diskussionen zur folge, die nur zeit kosten.

Achso, bei einigen Testbgen letztes Jahr ( auch bei mir ) waren die schlauchfiguren teilweise falsch gedruckt. Wenn euch sowas passiert dann gebt auf jeden fall Bescheid Aaaber schaut auch, dass ihr mit dem Test weitermacht, ich hab da nmlich keinen Bonus oder so bekommen  :Big Grin:  ( will euch jetzt keine Angst machen, kommt bestimmt nicht so oft vor aber man kann es ja mal ansprechen  :Big Grin: )

----------


## mintymint

liliac wie meinst du falsch gedruckt ? also es wurde dasselbe bildchen nochmal abgebildet auf der rechten seite ? D: 


hat einer von euch auch von medtest  "taste the test band 1" und findet die viel schwerer als meditrain? komme mit den aufgaben davon kaum klar (dabei steht hinten, dass es original aufgaben aus 1994/95 sind, was mir natrlich noch mehr sorgen macht !)

----------


## Erdbeermond

Nein, die Seiten waren falschrum eingetackert. Standen also auf dem Kopf.  Man Hat stndig sein Heft rumdrehen mssen (wobei ich bei schlauchfiguren 19 Punkte hatte, vielleicht lags ja daran  :Big Grin: ) und wusste irgendwann nicht mehr, wo vorne und hinten ist und wo man hinblttern darf und wo nicht... aber unser Aufseher war da eher ne niete, den Hat das nmlich nicht interessiert ...

----------


## Liliac

Also eine Aufgabe war bei mir tatschlich doppelt und ansonsten eben wie erdbeermond sagte abwechselnd getackert  :Big Grin:  ich war da aber auch recht gut  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Liliac das lag nur an der Reihe, in der wir saen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Definitiv!  :Big Grin:  
Und ich muss ja gestehen, dass ich dir immer wieder die Daumen Drcke, dass es bei dir diesen Sommer klappt  :Big Grin:  Aber das wird schon, das hat was mit der Reihe zu tun  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Dankeeeeeee  :Big Grin:  in 13 Tagen wissen wir mehr....

Aber ich bin grad zuversichtlich (hier fahren so viele Autos mit Tbinger Kennzeichen durch die Gegend und ein Pat. auf Station wurde vorher in der Tbinger Uniklinik operiert - das sind alles Zeichen  :Big Grin: )

Ja, die glckbringende Reihe und die falsch eingetackerten Dchlauchfiguren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Oh die kennzeichenphase hatte ich auch  :Big Grin:  hat funktioniert  :Big Grin:  ich Fieber mit dir mit  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

ich habe zwar nie mit dir etwas ausgetauscht aber ich drcke dir dann auch mal die daumen  :Smilie:  ( aus einem alten tread fr den tms habe ich angenommen du wrst schon angenommen worden )

----------


## mintymint

hoppla. doppelpost rckgngig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Mintymint, dass ist ja nett von dir  :Big Grin:  
Ich hab zwar letztes Jahr am TMS teilgenommen, bekomm aber wenn dann nur nen Platz mit TMS plus Ausbildungsbonus (und die mach ich jetzt grade fertig). Und dann hoffen wir mal, dass es zum Sommer klappt  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

ouh das klingt ja vielversprechend  :Smilie:  
aber wieso musst du dazu noch eine ausbildung ablegen? muss man das zustzlich ab einem bestimmten schnitt? D: (dann kann ich mich ja auf was gefasst machen )

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ne, aber wenn man nur ne DN von 2,2 Hat, dann helfen einem 0,6 TMS Bonus allein nicht weiter - da brauch ich die 0,5 fr die Ausbildung auch noch.

----------


## mintymint

das ist schade, aber wenn du sowieso bald fertig bist dann ist ja am ende alles gut  :Smilie:  
wobei ich von einem mdchen gehrt habe (vlt hat sie sogar hier in den tread gepostet, dass sie mit 2.1 und einem guten schnitt im tms noch rein durfte, aber ganz genau erinnern kann ich mich nicht.tut mir leid, wenn ich gebohrt habe, aber ich mach mir bei mir da auch einwenig sorgen weil ich durch eine prfung auch auf 2.0 gerutscht bin.  )

----------


## Melina93

Kann einer in etwa sagen wie schwer die Figuren im letzten TMS waren? Die letzten bungsversionen bei fritest bestehen ja fast nur aus runden Figuren-.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die beim Figuren lernen? Ich fand sie ehrlich gesagt nicht schwerer als in den Originalversionen. (Wie immer subjektiv und keine Gewhr.^^)

----------


## Yannic12

Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere fand ich die Figuren im TMS schwerer als in den bungsversionen. Ich konnte sie schwerer unterscheiden obwohl das Figuren lernen eine meiner besseren Aufgaben war. Aber in der Prfung spielt die Aufregung natrlich auch eine ziemlich groe Rolle.

Viele Gre

----------


## weitwech

Hey Leute..

ich bin auch eine derjenigen die am test teilnehmen werden, hab jetzt schon bammel..

gibts hier jemanden der in Worms teilnehmen wird?

Ich bereite mich gemeinsam mit einer freundin vor.. wir haben uns die bcher von meditrain bestellt.. gerade das buch muster zuordnen ist ja echt schlimm.. da sind relativ viele fehler drin, in antworten die als richtig gewertet wurden???!

ich be sehr viel, gerade frs muster zuordnen, aber irgendwie werde ich auch nicht besser.. und hab meist ein durchwachsenes ergebnis.. manchmal 10 manchmal aber auch nur 6 oder so  :Frown: 

habt ihr da irgendwelche tipps???

sehen die muster im test denen im meditrainbuch hnlich?

----------


## manna0987

Fr Muster zuordnen soll der Kreuzblick sehr hilfreich sein. Hier findest du eine Anleitung: http://www.drillingsraum.de/room-methods/methods.html
Du schaust am besten auf die Nase, bis du schielst und dann auf die Muster. Die kleinen berlappen sich nun mit dem Grossen und Fehler erkennst du verschwommen. Ich habs jedoch auch noch nicht so drauf mit dieser Technik, aber anderen soll es schon sehr geholfen haben (bis zu 20 Punkte gebracht!)
lg manna

----------


## Melina93

Muster musst du einfachsehr viel ben, damit sich deine Augen daran gewhnen. Ich denke nicht, dass du fr 20 Punkte schielen musst. Dieser Untertest war bei mir am Anfang auch einer meiner schlechtesten und jetzt ist es einer meiner Lieblinge  :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

8o) vom Schielen bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen..
mein Problem ist nur dass ich nur das Buch von Meditrain habe, und die hab ich schon alle durch.. ich hab angst dass ich die dann auswendig lerne..
meint ihr ich soll das auf den Kopf drehen, wie hier vorher schon einmal vorgeschlagen wurde??

----------


## mintymint

kannst du machen, je mehr desto besser ( war am anfang auch ganz am verzweifeln es klappt mitlerweile aber viel besser (auch wenn es noch nicht fr die volle punktzahl reicht) - obwohl ich melina anfangs total damit zugeheult habe und stndig jammerte  :Big Grin: ) 
mach einpaar tage pause dazwischen. das habe ich immer gemacht wenn ich angst hatte es auswendig zu knnen. oder du streichst einfach immer de aufgaben raus, die du kannst und nimmst dir dafr auch weniger zeit, weil du ja dann immer noch unter den bedingungen bst  :Smilie:  
(eine aufgabe bekommt 55sek)

----------


## weitwech

ich hab jetzt mal die Beitrge der Leute die den TMS 2012 gemacht haben einmal komplett durchgelesen..
Kurz vor und nach dem Test war ja ganz spannend 8o)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an sowohl diejenigen die schon am Test teilgenommen haben, und denjenigen die teilnehmen werden,

wie ist es bei euch bzw. ist es gewesen..

Habt ihr auch manchmal solche Phasen in denen ihr denkt/dachtet "dass wird nie was", "oh gott wie soll ich das schaffen", "die sind alle bestimmt besser als ich"..?

vor allem wie geht man mit sowas um?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

hab ich total oft, solche phasen, wenn ich beim ben wieder viel mehr falsch hab als beim vorigen mal ...
andererseits bin ich aber irgendwie schon total berzeugt, dass ich ab Oktober Medizinstudentin bin - klingt zwar vllt ein wenig berheblich, aber ich hoffe einfach so sehr darauf und ich will nicht lnger warten.
Letztendlich wissen wir erst Ende Juni Bescheid, ob die anderen so viel besser waren als wir und ob's reichen wird...

----------


## Erdbeermond

Tja, wie geht man mit sowas um? Augen zu und durch... Wird schon schief gehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Klar hatte ich solche Phasen. Waren aber auch wirklich nur Phasen. Ich bin mit dem Gedanken ran gegangen einfach das Beste draus zu machen. Ich hab nicht sonderlich viel gebt und hab entsprechend auch nur 1,9 geschafft. Mit mehr Training wr da sicherlich mehr drin gewesen. Deshalb: ben, ben, ben und dann wird das was.

----------


## weitwech

Erdbeermond weit du, bei mir war das im Abi auch so.. bis 12.2 hatte ich Plan B UND Plan C falls ich das abi nicht schaffe..
und dann hab ich eben doch die 1,6 hingekriegt...
DIeses Augen zu und durch, dass hab ich erst im Prfungsmoment, davor ists die Hlle  :Frown: 

ich glaube dass ist so ein grundstzliches Problem bei mir zumindest.. ich kann mich gar nicht richtig einschtzen...
ich hatte im Mathe Abi 2 Punkte und sonst auch immer schkecht gewesen... das bereitet mir auch sorgen...

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich kenn das, so bin ich auch - aber andere Tipps gibts wohl kaum. Die Zeit davor ist immer schrecklich und am schlimmsten ist der Abend davor und wenn du dann vor dem Raum sitzt und wartest, dann ist es die Hlle. Aber du wirst das schaffen.

Bereite dich so gut vor wie mglich, denk dir immer, dass es zehntausend anderen wie dir genauso geht, dass sich viele nicht so gut vorbereiten wie du und dann wird das schon. Und fr 1,6 brauchst du ja nicht mal unter die besten 10% - da reicht weniger auch. Somit kannst du echt entspannt sein. 

Und ansonsten hast du ja in sieben Jahren nen Platz ber die Wartezeitquote  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

_Sanguis_, wenn du jetzt in Gttingen bist, dann bist du jetzt ja eh ohne TMS reingekommen, oder?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Sie hatte glaub ich nen Platz per Los bekommen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jou Teilstudi

----------


## PumpkinSouup

achso, cool

ich seh den TMS halt irgendwie auch als meine einzige Chance; ich kann mir zwar berhaupt nichts anderes vorstellen als Medizin zu studieren, andererseits kann ich mir aber auch absolut nicht vorstellen, 7 Jahre zu warten und als Krankenschwester zu arbeiten .... ich weiss, klingt bld, aber ich hoffe einfach bis September weiter auf meine Zulassung

----------


## Sum93

Jedes mal wenn ich hier in den Thread schaue bekomm ich immer nen Motivationssschub, alle ben so fleiig  :Grinnnss!: 
Mein Problem liegt jedoch noch beim Fakten und Figuren lernen... hab da zwar noch nicht extrem viel gebt aber irgendwie mag mein Hirn die nicht, mir reicht die Zeit immer nicht, bin zu langsam  :Big Grin:  Hattet ihr da auch so Probleme und konntet euch durch viel ben steigern?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Im Test konnte ich mir die Fakten sehr gut merken - da gehts pltzlich um was und das vergisst man dann nicht so leicht... Wir haben letztes Jahr sogar zu Hause noch alle hingekommen. Knnt ihr mal im TMS 2012 Thread schauen, da sind irgendwo alle Fakten, die man lernen musste versteckt..

----------


## Matzexc1

> achso, cool
> 
> ich seh den TMS halt irgendwie auch als meine einzige Chance; ich kann mir zwar berhaupt nichts anderes vorstellen als Medizin zu studieren, andererseits kann ich mir aber auch absolut nicht vorstellen, 7 Jahre zu warten und als Krankenschwester zu arbeiten .... ich weiss, klingt bld, aber ich hoffe einfach bis September weiter auf meine Zulassung


Ich hab's gemacht und konnte es mir auch nicht vorstellen. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Habs gefunden. Da und auf den folgenden Seiten sind die Originalfakten vom TMS 2012

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...light=TMS+2012

----------


## Sum93

> Habs gefunden. Da und auf den folgenden Seiten sind die Originalfakten vom TMS 2012
> 
> http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showt...light=TMS+2012



Ah, danke !  :Smilie: 
Mir gings jetzt aber eher um die Frage ob ihr euch bei den Merktests durch ben merklich (haha, Wortspiel  :Big Grin: ) verbessern konntet?  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ach so, Entschuldigung. 

Ne, ich nicht. Hab den Test aber auch weniger trainiert. Irgendwann kennt man die Leute aus den beiden Bchern und selber ausdenken bringt ja irgendwie auch nix...

Hab aber trotzdem ganz gut abgeschnitten. Glaub 18 von 20, weil ich zwei Personen vertauscht hab

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Habt ihr auch manchmal solche Phasen in denen ihr denkt/dachtet "dass wird nie was", "oh gott wie soll ich das schaffen", "die sind alle bestimmt besser als ich"..?
> 
> vor allem wie geht man mit sowas um?


Die Gedanken kenn ich nur zu gut! Die hab ich irgendwie stndig. Und wirklich Zeit mich stndig auf den Test vorzubereiten hab ich leider auch nicht.... ::-oopss:  Tja, keine Ahnung wie man damit umgeht. ben, ben, ben?! Und nicht verrckt machen lassen? Alles leichter gesagt als getan.... :Knuddel:

----------


## DasAwieAhmad

Hey  :Smilie:  ich mach den Test auch in Bochum ;)
Ich hab mein Abi letztes Jahr gemacht hoffe das es dieses Jahr mit dem Platz klappt  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

> ich hab jetzt mal die Beitrge der Leute die den TMS 2012 gemacht haben einmal komplett durchgelesen..
> Kurz vor und nach dem Test war ja ganz spannend 8o)
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage an sowohl diejenigen die schon am Test teilgenommen haben, und denjenigen die teilnehmen werden,
> 
> wie ist es bei euch bzw. ist es gewesen..
> 
> Habt ihr auch manchmal solche Phasen in denen ihr denkt/dachtet "dass wird nie was", "oh gott wie soll ich das schaffen", "die sind alle bestimmt besser als ich"..?
> 
> vor allem wie geht man mit sowas um?


da fragst du noch  :Big Grin: ( jeder, der es nicht tut hat vermutlich schon ein super abi und will den test nur zur sicherheit machen, aber ich glaube fr viele von uns geht es um die wurst- eine verdammt gute,schmackhafte (von mir aus auch vegane) wurst...und jetzt bekomm ich davon auch noch hunger. ) 
 also ich jedenfalls raste in regelmigen intervallen aus.(besonders wenn ich meine 2 "lieblingsuntertests"( diagramme und quantitative probleme) be, in denen wenn ich glck habe gerademal vlt 12/24 punkten kriege.) 
mir hilft es da teilweise einfach mich mit anderen hier im forum auszutauschen und zusammen mit denen zu jammern oder mir ihre "das wird schon! bei mir war das auch so als ich angefangen habe" stze anzuhren.  :Big Grin: 
aber schtze man kann nicht viel machen, wenn einem diese 2 untertests so gar nicht liegen (auer ben bis zum umfallen, wobei man ja dazu tendiert sich davor zu verstecken wenn es jedesmal so bld ist). 

@ DasAwieAhmad
ich werde den test auch in bochum machen !dann knnte man sich ja in der einstndigen pause austauschen, jammern oder davon erzhlen was gut lief  :Smilie:  

macht noch wer in bochum? :Smilie:

----------


## netti94

hey  :Smilie: 
ich mache dieses jahr auch den tms und fang demnchst auch mal mitm ben an...hierbei hrt man von jeder ecke etwas anderes was das vorbereiten angeht...was meint ihr? bringen die bcher wirklich etwas oder wrdet ihr eher zur onlineversion vom ITB zurckgreifen? weil aus http://www.unifr.ch/ztd/ems/info_teilnehmer.htm kann ja entnommen werden, dass die die bcher nicht wirklich empfehlen...:/
LG netti

----------


## DrArzt

Hey Leute ;)

Ich habe letztes Jahr den TMS gemacht und mir dadurch die Mglichkeiten der Uniwahl erhht und bin letztlich zu einem Platz gekommen. Vielleicht wollt ihr mal Informationen aus 1. Hand haben  :Smilie: 

Also, ich habe keine Ahnung wie es dieses Jahr ist, aber letztes Jahr lag der Testtermin ziemlich be******* mitten im Zentralabitur von NRW. Daher war ich zu dieser Zeit sehr gestresst und habe mich eher auf mein Abitur konzentriert als auf den TMS. Dies lag aber auch daran, dass das Abitur schon ganz gut lief und mir somit einige Mglichkeiten bereits offen standen. Jedoch wollte ich keine Chance verpassen und habe auch am TMS teilgenommen.
Aus den gegebenen Umstnden kam es dann dazu, dass ich fr eine grndliche Vorbereitung auf den Test keine Zeit hatte. Trotzdem habe ich  ein paar Tage davor diese pdf-Datei von deren Homepage durchgelesen und die bungsaufgaben gemacht. Das Ergebnis war nicht so gut. Da dachte ich mir, dass ich mal im Internet gucke, was es so fr Erfahrungswerte gibt und hab noch ein paar kostenlose Online-bungen gemacht. Dann gings auch schon los! Groes Gedrnge im Gebude und nervse Studenten.
Die erste Hlfte war, laut Testergebnis, ganz gut, nach der Pause gings bei mir zumindest steil bergab, was die Leistungsfhigkeit anging.
Am Ende kam ein dennoch sehr gutes Ergebnis dabei raus.

Fazit: Lernen bringt bedingt was, einige Aufgabenteile lassen sich trainieren (vor allem Mathe/Statistik), andere eher gar nicht (Textverstndnis, Konz.Arbeit, Rumliche Orientierung). Ich rate daher von zu teurem Lernmaterial ab! Evtl. eine Originalversion .. denn wenn man wirklich das Zeug hat, das Medizinstudium zu schaffen, dann schafft man auch den Test mit gutem Erfolg. Ich war davor skeptisch was den Sinn anging, aber habe dann schnell im Studium gemerkt, dass er wirklich die Dinge abfragt, die ein Student im Med-Studium mitbringen muss. Und wenn man dann den Test gut gemeistert hat, kann man sicher sein, dass auch das Studium machbar ist. Viel Erfolg und bei Fragen knnt ihr mir eine PN schicken !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Also ich hab jetzt noch nicht wirklich gemerkt, dass der Test genau das prft, was man im Studium braucht  :Big Grin:  auer vllt vor den Prfungen lange am Schreibtisch zu sitzen... 
Also, ganz ehrlich, meine Meinung zum ben ist folgende: als ich das erste mal eine originalversion durchgemacht hab war ich echt gut und wahrscheinlich wre ich auch im Tms nicht allzu schlecht gewesen. Ich hab dann halt geschaut, dass ich mich in ein paar schlechteren Untertests noch verbesser. ABER worum es mir beim ben eigentlich ging war die Tatsache, dass ich mir hinterher nicht vorwerfen wollte schlecht vorbereitet gewesen zu sein, falls es doch schlechter ausgefallen wre. Wenn man auch ohne Tms wahrscheinlich einen Platz kriegt finde ich es ok zu sagen "ich hab eh kaum zeit zu lernen, ich geh jetzt hin und Schau mal ob ich was rausschlagen kann". Aber ich hatte sonst keine andere Chance und htte ich den Test ohne Vorbereitung vergeigt htte ich mir ziemlich lang Vorwrfe gemacht... Vllt wre ich auch ohne Vorbereitung genauso gut gewesen aber ich hatte definitiv nicht den Mut es drauf ankommen zu lassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Also da muss ich widersprechen - gerade den Konzentriertes Arbeiten kann man wunderbar ben. Am Anfang bin da vielleicht bis Zeile 20 in acht Minuten gekommen. Dann hab ich einfach jeden Tag verschiedene Tests gemacht, bis ich berall den Dreh raushatte. 
Im Test selbst habe ich alle 40 Zeilen geschafft und hatte dann sogar Zeit brig um Verbesserungen zu machen. Und das htte ich ohne ben nicht hinbekommen. 
Und sogar Leute, denen ich kurz vorher von meiner Methode erzhlt hab, haben die whrend dem Test angewendet und sind weiter gekommen als zuvor.

----------


## Liliac

Also, wenn man in irgend einem Bereich starke Probleme hat wrde ich sowieso ben (bei mir Mathe z.b. Oder aber auch konzentriertes arbeiten). Also meinen Beitrag oben nicht falsch verstehen, wollte nur ausdrcken, dass ich auch die Aufgaben in denen ich eh schon gut war regelmig weiter gebt hab  :Smilie: 

Nur deinen Tipp zum konzentrieren arbeiten httest du mir auch nochmal zuflstern knnen, erdbeermond  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Tja, liliac, httest du doch mal was gesagt - ich sa doch quasi neben dir  :Big Grin: 

Aber es war auf den Beitrag vor deinem bezogen, deinem stimm ich vollkommen zu

----------


## Liliac

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, ich wollte nur nicht, dass es so rber kommt als ob ich ganz entspannt nichts getan hab nachdem ich wenige Seiten zuvor unseren alten Tms Thread angepriesen habe in dem wir alle regelmig durchgedreht sind  :Big Grin:  

Hat ja bei mir trotzdem geklappt, sonst wre ich jetzt bse ;D ich Fieber schon richtig mit dir mit  :Big Grin:

----------


## manna0987

Also bei mir ist es dasselbe: Ich werde fr den EMS einfach mglichst viele bungsmaterialien kaufen und durcharbeiten, damit ich mir spter nie vorwerfen muss, dass ich bei mehr Einsatz mglicherweise den EMS bestanden htte.
@ Erdbeermond: Jetzt nimmt es mich natrlich Wunder, was du fr eine Technik fr den Konzentrationstest benutzt hast? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Haha.....jetzt wollt ihr es wissen: ich werd's euch verraten. 

Wir hatten den pq Test. Also immer das q nach dem p war zum durchstreichen. Wichtig ist, dass man nicht jeden einzelnen Buchstaben durchgeht, weil man da nicht fertig wird.  Also muss man immer nach dem Symbol pq suchen
ppppppppqpppppqpppqqqqpppppqppppqpppqp

Wenn ihr euch die Zeile anschaut, dann seht ihr unten an den Strichen, wenn ne Lcke ist. Und ich hab quasi immer die Zeile berflogen und nur auf diese Lcken geachtet. Dann geht's schneller (ist aber nur meine meinung). Einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Zweiter Tip: wenn man immer das p vor dem q durchstreichen muss, ist es sinnvoller, die Zeilen rckwrts durchzugehen. Warum? Wenn ihr sie ganz normal vorwrts lest, dann msst ihr immer einen Buchstaben zurck um ihn anzustreichen, weil ihr ja immer den Buchstaben danach kontrollieren, aber den davor anstreichen msst. Wenn ihr die zeile vom anderen Ende her anfangt, dann habt ihr die normale Ausgangssituation. Ihr geht die zeile durch, bis ihr ein erstes p habt und das knnt ihr direkt nach dem q anstreichen. 

Oh Gott, war das verstndlich?

----------


## manna0987

Haha  :Grinnnss!: 
Ja fr den pq Test ist deine Art schon viel schneller, denke ich. Aber ich dachte immer, dass einfache pq-Tests im TMS/EMS endgltig der Vergangenheit angehren?
Das rckwrts pro Zeile durcharbeiten muss ich definitiv einmal testen, ich habe nur Angst, im richtigen Test dann durcheinander zu kommen, wenn ich pltzlich (von der Zeichenreihenfolge aus gesehen) "anders" markieren muss als in der Anleitung gesagt. Man msste ja auch immer entscheiden, ob jetzt von vorne oder hinten durchstreichen besser geeignet ist. 
Aber danke fr deine secrets :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Also wie gesagt, pq war 2012 dran. Ich kann dir aber grad nicht sagen, ob man das p oder das q anstreichen musste, vielleicht weiss liliac das noch? Ich meine aber, dass ich rckwrts gearbeitet hab. 

Es ist halt an sich immer einfacher, wenn du nur nach vorne und nicht zurck schauen musst. Wenn man also das p vor dem q durchstreichen muss wrde ich rckwrts arbeiten. Ist das q nach dem p gefragt dann vorwrts. 

Probiere doch mal aus und sag mir dann wie es war. Vielleicht hilfts dir ja.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> denn wenn man wirklich das Zeug hat, das Medizinstudium zu schaffen, dann schafft man auch den Test mit gutem Erfolg


Und im Umkehrschluss hat man das Zeug zum Studium nicht, wenn man kein gutes Ergebnis beim TMS schafft? Mit solchen Aussagen wr ich vorsichtig.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Liliac

Ne Sanguis, dann hast du natrlich nicht das Zeug, darum war der Tms ja auch mal fr alle Medis Pflicht, das sind damals auch die besseren rzte geworden  :Big Grin:  

Oh Erdbeermond ich hab keine Ahnung, ich hab noch vor kurzem hier erzhlt, dass wir d und b mit Strichen drunter und drber hatten *schm*. War dann wohl doch beim Ems  :Big Grin:  dein Tipp ist es gut, ich hatte das bei einer bungsaufgabe mit d und b auch so gemacht aber im Test bin ich nichtmehr so klug gewesen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Nachdem du mit TMS jetzt nen Platz bekommen hast warst du dich wohl klug genug  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Na du ja auch bald  :Big Grin:  

Und um mal hier allen mut zu machen und den Thread nicht zu sehr zuzuspammen: Ihr packt das alle  :Smilie:  mich hat letztes Jahr motiviert, dass alle aus dem Forum die sich zusammen vorbereitet haben (von 2011) einen Platz bekommen haben und richtig gut waren und bei uns war es letztes Jahr auch so und deswegen kann es bei euch dieses Jahr auch nur klappen  :Smilie:

----------


## Josef53

Hallo,

ich habe mal alle Untertests bis auf die Textbearbeitung und Fakten/Figuren lernen in der 1. Originalversion durchgemacht und muss sagen, dass mir die Quantitativen u. formalen Probleme, Med.-Nat-wissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und die Diagramm-Aufgaben auf Anhieb am wenigsten Probleme bereitet haben. Geht es Euch hnlich? Ich habe heute Abend z.B. die Diagramme gemacht und mit 5 Min Restzeit 20 von 24 richtig.

An die beiden "Spezialisten" (Liliac und Erdbeermond): Sind die genannten Aufgabentypen in dem richtigen Test anders oder schwieriger gewesen als in der Originalversion?

lg
Josef53

----------


## Vilsa

> Ich habe heute Abend z.B. die Diagramme gemacht und mit 5 Min Restzeit 20 von 24 richtig.


Das klingt gut! Hast du da eine spezielle Technik oder hast du einfach los gelegt?

Mir bereitet der Untertest Muster zuordnen gerade ein bisschen Probleme. Irgendwie bin ich in diesem Test viel zu langsam und aus Zeitnot fange ich dann an, nicht mehr richtig konzentriert zu arbeiten und kreuze viel falsch.
Habt ihr da irgendwelche speziellen Vorgehensweisen/Tipps?
Wie habt ihr das damals gemacht, Liliac und Erdbeermond? (brigens vielen Dank an euch beiden fr die rege Beteiligung  :Smilie: )

----------


## Erdbeermond

Also ich hab keine Tipps, war da im Test auch nicht so gut (14 glaub ich). 
Hab da nur den Tipp, nicht zu lange an einem bild rumzusuchen, ob da was ist oder nicht. 
Ich konnte im Test die letzten vier nur noch auf Verdacht kreuzen. Aber haltet euch nicht ewig an einem bild auf. 
Was auch manchmal geholfen hat, war gleiche Ausschnitte miteinander zu Vergleichen. Da sieht man Fehler manchmal leichter. 

Ich fand die Aufgaben eigentlich gleich. Und an sich dachte ich, ich bin in med-nat gut - tja, war ich nicht  :Big Grin:  aber an sich bereiten einen die originaversionen gut vor.

----------


## still-waiting?

Was ich auch immer ganz hilfreich fand war auch die gleichen Kstchen zu vergleichen, wie Erdbeermond schon gesagt hat und da fliegt echt schnell eins raus. Bei den andren hab ich dann erstmal am Rand geschaut und konnte da meist auch wieder 2 streichen und dann waren nur noch 2 brig und bei denen hab ich dann noch um "markante" Strukturen gesucht, wie zum Beispiel dicke Linien etc. Damit bin ich echt gut gefahren und hab einiges an Punkten sammeln knnen  :Smilie:

----------


## Josef53

> Das klingt gut! Hast du da eine spezielle Technik oder hast du einfach los gelegt?


Ich kann Dir nur den Tipp geben: Gewhn Dir das Rechnen mit Dreistzen etc. ab! Das ist sehr plakativ ausgedrckt, ich habe aber bei den bungen wo es geht versucht, ohne Rechnen oder mit ganz banalen rechnerischen berlegungen (z.B. 7000 Leukozyten x 1000 ml Blut ergibt 7000000 Leukos pro Liter) ans Ziel zu kommen. Fr was anderes hat man glaube ich auch gar keine Zeit. Die Lsungswege, die in dem Meditrain Heft vorgeschlagen werden, sind manchmal wirklich absurd. Zu Deiner Beruhigung aber: Es gab bei Mir auch die eine oder andere Aufgabe, die ich auf Biegen und Brechen nicht herausbekommen habe...

An Euch beide, Liliac und Erdbeermond auch von mir groes Lob und vielen Dank, dass Ihr uns untersttzt. 

lg
Josef53

----------


## Josef53

Bei den Diagrammen habe ich keine spezielle Technik, ich gebe Dir aber den Rat, in Zeitungen oder im www mal gezielt nach Statistiken (Bevlkerungswachstum, KLimawandel, Finanzen in Industrie- und Entwicklungslndern etc.) zu suchen und diese "auseinanderzuklabustern", also erklren, was Du da rausliest. Diagramme waren halt schon im Gymnasium besonders in Erdkunde meine Leidenschaft und deshalb tue ich mich hier nicht so schwer.

Ihr knnt Euch auch gerne per PN mit mir ber irgendwelche formalen oder nat-Aufgaben austauschen, vielleicht finden wir dann eine einfache Lsung.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir da ein bisschen helfen.

Josef53

----------


## Melina93

Es gibt aber Strategien wie man den Dreisatz sehr einfach und in Sekunden berechnen kann. Ohne Dreisatz luft bei mir nichts. aber vielleicht bin ich damit ja alleine.

----------


## DrArzt

> Und im Umkehrschluss hat man das Zeug zum Studium nicht, wenn man kein gutes Ergebnis beim TMS schafft? Mit solchen Aussagen wr ich vorsichtig.


Also es ist z.B. so, dass alle BMWs Autos sind, aber im Umkehrschluss sind NICHT alle Autos BMWs.

----------


## Melina93

So eine Situation wie im TMS hat man im Studium nie wieder. 
Ich muss im Studium keine Patienten in 6 Minuten lernen und darf die Akten dann nie wieder einlesen. Ich muss auch keinen seitenlangen Text lesen ohne jemanden fragen zu drfen. Ganz abgesehen von so vielen Diagrammen.
Ich bin beispielsweise in Schlauchfiguren gut, habe aber trotzdem kein bisschen rumliches Denkvermgen. wrdest du mich also dein MRT auswerten lassen oder nicht?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Ich kann Dir nur den Tipp geben: Gewhn Dir das Rechnen mit Dreistzen etc. ab! Das ist sehr plakativ ausgedrckt, ich habe aber bei den bungen wo es geht versucht, ohne Rechnen oder mit ganz banalen rechnerischen berlegungen (z.B. 7000 Leukozyten x 1000 ml Blut ergibt 7000000 Leukos pro Liter) ans Ziel zu kommen.


Und was unterschiedet diese Rechnung von einem Dreisatz?




> So eine Situation wie im TMS hat man im Studium nie wieder. 
> Ich muss im Studium keine Patienten in 6 Minuten lernen und darf die Akten dann nie wieder einlesen. Ich muss auch keinen seitenlangen Text lesen ohne jemanden fragen zu drfen. Ganz abgesehen von so vielen Diagrammen.


Und im Job? Oder willst Du Dein Leben lang studieren?

----------


## Melina93

Nein, selbst ich habe nicht vor mein Leben lang zu studieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal alle Untertests bis auf die Textbearbeitung und Fakten/Figuren lernen in der 1. Originalversion durchgemacht und muss sagen, dass mir die Quantitativen u. formalen Probleme, Med.-Nat-wissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und die Diagramm-Aufgaben auf Anhieb am wenigsten Probleme bereitet haben. Geht es Euch hnlich? Ich habe heute Abend z.B. die Diagramme gemacht und mit 5 Min Restzeit 20 von 24 richtig.
> 
> An die beiden "Spezialisten" (Liliac und Erdbeermond): Sind die genannten Aufgabentypen in dem richtigen Test anders oder schwieriger gewesen als in der Originalversion?
> 
> lg
> Josef53


man da bin ich richtig neidisch auf dich  :Big Grin:  diagramme und quantitative aufgaben finde ich am schwersten! da verbesser ich mich auch wirklich langsam (besonders quantitative aufgaben weil ich nicht so leicht auf den lsungsweg komme), aber ich finde, dass besonders die diagramm aufgaben in der original version viel leichter sind als die in meditrain. 
wie du ohne dreisatz klar kommst ist mir aber ein rtsel, finde die bei manchen aufgaben unerlsslich. (kopfrechnen ist aber auch nicht meine strke, muss ich zugeben  :Big Grin: ) 
die natur. G. aufgaben finde ich da auch einfacher als in den anderen bchern. (meistens zumindest )

----------


## mintymint

oh mann ich spamme das forum so zu, aber ich wollte auch nochmal ein dickes lob ausdrcken, dass ihr (die, die den tms schon hinter sich haben)  uns so oft tipps gebt !  :Smilie:  
das ist echt beruhigend und natrlich geht euch davon auch viel von eurer eigenen freizeit ab. ( ich wrde euch als dankeschn ja auf ein kaffee einladen aber schtze virtueller kaffee ist unter aller sau  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Josef53

> Und was unterschiedet diese Rechnung von einem Dreisatz?


Sorry, mit dem Dreisatz habe ich mich vielleicht ein bisschen unglcklich ausgedrckt (mir ist halt kein besseres Beispiel eingefallen... :Blush: ).
Ich wollte einfach verdeutlichen, dass man die Lsung auf dem einfachsten Weg suchen soll und nicht so kompliziert, wie es meistens im Meditrain-Buch vorgegeben wird...

lg
Josef53

----------


## Herzkasperl

@Melina93: Gut, im Job wirst Du nmlich keine 6 Minuten Zeit fr eine Akte haben. Und Zeit, um sie nochmal anzuschauen, auch nicht. Und wenn Du promovieren willst, dann solltest Du seitenlange Texte ohne Fragen lesen knnen. Und Diagramme auch. Im Job hilft Dir dann sowieso niemand mehr. Willkommen im Leben, Schule ist vorbei.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Josef53

> oh mann ich spamme das forum so zu...


ich auch, zu bld, dass es hier keine "Korrigieren" Funktion der Beitrge gibt. Ich tue mich nur mit den Aufgaben aus der Originalversion so leicht, bei den Formalen Problemen von Meditrain habe ich fr eine Aufgabe fast nie weniger als 4 min gebraucht, beim Formeln unsetzen verstehe ich beinahe nur Bahnhof, wenn der TMS auch so schwer ist, dann gut' Nacht.

Um mal der Verwirrung um den Dreisatz Herr zu werden:

Wir haben ein Schwimmbecken. Es stehen drei Pumpen zur Verfgung: 
A: bentigt 240h, um das Becken vollzubekommen
B: 300h
C: 330h

Die plausibelste Lsung fr euch wre wohl ber den Dreisatz.

Mein Weg:
Man muss die Leistung/Geschwindigkeit der "Durchschnittspumpe" ermitteln:
330+300+240=870h
870/3=290h (Durchschnittspumpe)
Da ja drei Pumpen sich die Arbeit teilen, 290/3=96,6h

Zur Auswahl standen 120h, 88h, ca. 95h, 102h, 115h. Richtig war ca 95h.

War das nachvollziebar?

lg
Josef53

----------


## Josef53

Sorry fr den Spam :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: , aber ich muss die Fragestellung der Aufgabe im letzten Post ergnzen:

Die Drei Pumpen laufen gleichzeitig, wie lange brauchen sie, um das Becken zu fllen?

----------


## Erdbeermond

hm zum Thema spamen:

Rechts unten gibt es bei deinen Beitrgen eine bearbeiten Funktion.

----------


## Sitrone

Hallo, 
ich klinke mich nach dem Prfungsstress nun auch mal in eure rege Diskussion ein. 
Ihr seid alle schon so fleiig am lernen.. Da bekomme ich fast schon ein schlechtes Gewissen.  ::-stud: 
Zurzeit studiere ich Pharmazie an der LMU und wrde gerne zu Medizin wechseln und deshalb nehme ich dieses Jahr auch am TMS Teil. 
Ich habe einen Schnitt von 1,8 und msste deshalb unter den besten 10% sein um eine Aufwertung von 0,8 zu erhalten.
Meint ihr dass es mit 5 Wochen vorbereitung mglich ist?

----------


## Liliac

Ich denke das ist schon machbar  :Smilie:  hast du denn schon mal einen Testdurchlauf gemacht um zu sehen wo du so stehst?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

weiss jemand von euch vielleicht, ob/wo es im www noch kostenloses bungsmaterial gibt? Bis jetzt hab ich die offizielle TMS-Broschre (in der ja leider Aufgaben aus den Originalversionen sind) und eine EMS-bungsbroschre gefunden. Ich htte gerne noch ein bisschen mehr Material zum ben, will aber kein Vermgen ausgeben ;)

und noch ne Frage: Ihr schreibt alle, ihr macht einen Testdurchlauf usw. Das dauert doch den ganzen Tag. Dazu habt ihr Zeit?! Oder habt ihr die einzelnen Aufgabentypen am Stck gemacht, aber nicht den ganzen Test?

----------


## spirit of india

huhu  :Smilie: 

ich schaffe auch keinen ganzen testdurchlauf am tag, da steht die arbeit leider im weg.

was haltet ihr eigentlich von der strategie beim textverstndnis, die fragen einzeln zu lesen, und dann die passenden textabschnitt?

----------


## Melina93

> @Melina93: Gut, im Job wirst Du nmlich keine 6 Minuten Zeit fr eine Akte haben. Und Zeit, um sie nochmal anzuschauen, auch nicht. Und wenn Du promovieren willst, dann solltest Du seitenlange Texte ohne Fragen lesen knnen. Und Diagramme auch. Im Job hilft Dir dann sowieso niemand mehr. Willkommen im Leben, Schule ist vorbei.


Das ist mir alles bewusst. Aber dieser extreme Zeitdruck fllt weg. Ich muss so einen Text nicht unbedingt in 15 Minuten lesen, ich knnte auch 20 Minuten brauchen. Und bei den Diagrammen auch.

----------


## Sitrone

Nein bisher habe ich das zeitlich noch nicht hinbekommen. 
Werde aber nchste Woche mit der Testvorbereitung anfangen. 
Als ich mir die Aufgaben durchgelesen habe, musste ich feststellen dass ich durch das Studium bisher eine gute Grundlage geschaffen habe. Ich hoffe, dass der erste Eindruck nicht tuscht  ::-oopss:

----------


## spirit of india

> weiss jemand von euch vielleicht, ob/wo es im www noch kostenloses bungsmaterial gibt? Bis jetzt hab ich die offizielle TMS-Broschre (in der ja leider Aufgaben aus den Originalversionen sind) und eine EMS-bungsbroschre gefunden. Ich htte gerne noch ein bisschen mehr Material zum ben, will aber kein Vermgen ausgeben ;)
> 
> und noch ne Frage: Ihr schreibt alle, ihr macht einen Testdurchlauf usw. Das dauert doch den ganzen Tag. Dazu habt ihr Zeit?! Oder habt ihr die einzelnen Aufgabentypen am Stck gemacht, aber nicht den ganzen Test?


http://www.medizinertest-tms-ems.de/...rchgaenge.html

hier gibts kostenloses training zum untertest figurgen lernen  :Smilie:  sogar mit zeitbegrenzug  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

kennt jemand eine seite, in der man das diagramme auswerten ben kann? oder hat jemand  generell buch oder zeitschriften tipps, die man zum ben anwenden knnte ? (auer das von meditrain das habe ich nmlich schon) es wre gut, wenn es dann nicht nur viele diagramme enthlt sondern auch die erluterungen dazu.
 habe trotz bung nur 8-11 /24 richtig und das macht mich jetzt langsam echt wahnsinnig.(ich bin total frustiert. jahrelang habe ich gedacht, dass ich das eig. knnen msste, da ich auch bio lk hatte und wir in den klausuren diagramme ausgewertet haben- ich vestehe einfach nicht was falsch luft)

----------


## spirit of india

ich hab gerade einen fakten/figuren lernen und textverstndnis durchlauf hinter mir, und heute will es wohl so gar nicht klappen  :Frown:  die motivation geht gerade baden :/ 

wie lufts bei euch?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> http://www.medizinertest-tms-ems.de/...rchgaenge.html
> 
> hier gibts kostenloses training zum untertest figurgen lernen  sogar mit zeitbegrenzug


cool, danke  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

> ich hab gerade einen fakten/figuren lernen und textverstndnis durchlauf hinter mir, und heute will es wohl so gar nicht klappen  die motivation geht gerade baden :/ 
> 
> wie lufts bei euch?


wenn du jeden tag einbisschen was fr figuren und fakten machst, msste es bald besser werden!  :Smilie:  (istnmlich realtiv gut trainierbar finde ich) oder vlt nderst du deine auswendiglern-strategie und versuchst auf einem anderen wege die figuren zu lernen  wenn ich zb auf keine geschichte zu einer figur komme, lerne ich sie einfach so auswendig (als die fiese figur, zu der mir keine geschichte einfllt) anstatt da fieberhaft dran zu sitzen udn zeit zu verlieren.


hat jemand das mini-medtest buch vom medtestteam und findet die diagramm lsungen auch so seltsam? da werden teils voll die ungenauen aussagen als richtig eingestuft (zb  in einem diagramm in dem medikamenten wirksamkeiten gegen infektionen von musen dargestellt sind und ein kurvenverlauf einbisschen stockt worauf man dann schlieen soll, dass an einem tag eine maus nur scheintot ist, obwohl das diagramm kalr und deutlich eig nur die medikamenten wirksamkeit anzeigt!wobei es auch noch andere diagramme gibt die nach meditrain zu "ungenau" wren. auf welche vorgehensweise sollte ich mich da eher einlassen?)

----------


## Vilsa

Hat zufllig irgendwer Interesse an einer kleinen Lerngruppe?
Dass man sich einfach gegenseitig austauscht, von einander lernt und sich so ergnzt?
Eventuell knnte man sowas dann ber Facebook laufen lassen.

----------


## Bienchen26

Ich htte daran Interesse  :Grinnnss!:  willst du evtl eine Gruppe grnden und wir senden dir dann unsere Facebooknamen per privatnachricht zu?

----------


## Vilsa

Du kannst mir gerne deinen Namen per privater Nachricht schreiben, dann erstelle ich fr uns eine Gruppe  :Smilie: 

Hat noch irgendwer Interesse?

----------


## netti94

Ja ich  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

ich auch  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

ich auch  :Smilie:

----------


## Vilsa

Freut mich, dann knnt ihr mir den Link zu eurem Fb-Profil ja mal als private Nachricht senden und ich lade euch dann ein  :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

ich wrde mich gern zu euch gesellen  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

wie heit die Gruppe?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DasAwieAhmad

Ja Ich ;)

----------


## Vilsa

Die Gruppe heit "TMS-Vorbereitung 2013"

Jeder der sich zu uns gesellen mchte, sollte die Gruppe eigentlich finden knnen.

Edit: Ich habe nun eine Gruppenadresse eingerichtet, dann sollte man uns finden knnen  :Smilie: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/TMS.Vorbereitung.2013/

----------


## PumpkinSouup

nehmt mich doch bitte auch auf ;)

----------


## manna0987

Hey bin auch dabei..(hab eigentlich kein Facebook mehr, nur fr die Gruppe, falls es jemandem komisch erscheint, dass ich kein Profilbild etc. habe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## weitwech

Gestern hab ich den Untertest Mustertest zuordnen bearbeitet, und ich hab genau 12 bearbeiten knnen, und davon waren 3 falsch -.-  ich komme einfach nicht weiter :/ , ich hoffe dass wird mit der zeit besser...

genauso beim Fakten lernen... ich bin so langsam im Assoziieren... konnte bei der Reproduktionsphase nur 12 wiedergeben...

----------


## Wrigleys

Na du hast doch Glck, die Untertests sind noch recht trainierbar.

Meine Strken sind definitiv Schlauchfiguren, Diagramme und Muster zuordnen. Da bin ich im Moment berall eigentlich immer bei der Maximalpunktzahl oder eben minimal drunter  :Smilie: 

Wirklich Schwierigkeiten hab ich leider bei quantitative und formale Probleme. Bei den Originalbchlein bin ich noch ganz gut, aber bei fritest ... ohje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

> Gestern hab ich den Untertest Mustertest zuordnen bearbeitet, und ich hab genau 12 bearbeiten knnen, und davon waren 3 falsch -.-  ich komme einfach nicht weiter :/ , ich hoffe dass wird mit der zeit besser...
> 
> genauso beim Fakten lernen... ich bin so langsam im Assoziieren... konnte bei der Reproduktionsphase nur 12 wiedergeben...


Das denke ich mir auch immer, aber mit der Zeit wird man da echt besser. Bei den Fakten hilft es manchmal auch "Standardassoziationen" zu haben, um sich die Fakten besser bildlich vorstellen zu knnen.
Also vielleicht bin ich die einzige, aber ich habe immer total schweinische Assoziationen, aber es hilft  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sum93

> Also vielleicht bin ich die einzige, aber ich habe immer total schweinische Assoziationen, aber es hilft


Haha ja kenn ich, ich seh bei den Figuren beispielsweise sehr oft mnnliche Genitalien (paar andere Wrter wren passender aber nicht dass sich jemand beschwert  :Big Grin: ) Assoziieren ist meiner Erfahrung nach wirklich stark trainierbar  :Smilie:

----------


## Wrigleys

Genitalien?

Das muss definitiv freudsche Hintergrnde haben, Ladys  ::-winky:

----------


## Melina93

Genitalien sehe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt  :Big Grin: 
Aber jetzt wo du es gesagt hast, werde ich sie wohl auch sehen... :P

----------


## Erdbeermond

Je abstrakter dein Bild ist (also zufllig, nicht bewusst etwas absurdes suchen, sondern einfach die allererste Assoziation nehmen), umso leichter merkst du es dir.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Leute .... noch 2 Monate ...  :Gefllt mir!:    Seid Ihr gut vorbereitet?

----------


## weitwech

naja nicht wirklich... ich bin in keinem Untertest der berflieger.. das macht mir sorgen..
insbesondere das Muster zuordnen will einfach nicht..

----------


## Vilsa

> insbesondere das Muster zuordnen will einfach nicht..


Da muss ich mich leider einreihen, Muster zuordnen ist zur Zeit mein schlechtester Test. 
Fr Ideen/Anregungen jedweder Art bin ich dankbar  :Smilie:

----------


## Wrigleys

Da gibt es diverse Mglichkeiten. Erstmal muss man ein gefhl fr die Fehler finden. Klingt total komisch. Am Anfang sucht man nach jeder Kleinigkeit, aber die Fehler sind meist nicht so ultra klein, aber auch nicht ultra gro sondern etwas dazwischen. Also nicht jeden einzelnen Punkt oder Strich vergleichen, sondern das Bild erstmal "scannen"

----------


## Melina93

Das Problem bei den Mustern ist total die Zeit, finde ich. Ich komme da nie in 22 Minuten durch -.-
Man muss ja auch kein berflieger sein, um zu den besten 10% zu gehren. Wenn du in allem berdurchschnittlich bist, bist du ja schon einmal auf dem richitgen Weg  :Smilie: 
Figuren und Schlauchfiguren mag ich am liebsten, am wenigsten komme ich mit Mathe zu recht. Was ist euer Lieblingsuntertest?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wrigleys

Definitiv Statistiken  :Top:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich denke Schlauchfiguren und med-nat/textverstndnis  :Smilie:

----------


## Wrigleys

Med-nat find ich manchmal ein wenig tricky. allerdings bn ich da an guten tagen auch so auch bei 18/20 oder so. 

Ich hab nur manchmal das Problem, dass die Fragen bzw. Antwortmglichkeiten meiner Meinung nach viel Interpretationsmglichkeiten bieten. Zumindest ist es bei einigen Lernmaterialien so. Gerade bei Medi-train bin ich mir auch zu 100% sicher, dass einige Lsungen schlichtweg falsch oder die Frage falsch gestellt ist.

Ich hoffe die Fragestellungen sind im Originaltest przise.

Ich wage mich jetzt so langsam an "Figuren lernen" ran und hab jetzt beim ersten Versuch gerad mal 14/20.  Die Fritest-dinger bestehen bestimmt zu 80% aus kreisen, da hab ich manchmal Probleme mir da irgendwas drunter vorzustellen und das zu verknpfen. Gut war aber dass ich die, die ich mir merken konnte (so ca. 12 -2 waren denke ich mal zufallstreffer) auch 5 stunden spter noch alle richtig hatte.

----------


## Melina93

Bei meditrain ist vieles falsch, finde ich. Das Problem hatte ich auch.

----------


## weitwech

> Das Problem bei den Mustern ist total die Zeit, finde ich. Ich komme da nie in 22 Minuten durch -.-
> Man muss ja auch kein berflieger sein, um zu den besten 10% zu gehren. Wenn du in allem berdurchschnittlich bist, bist du ja schon einmal auf dem richitgen Weg 
> Figuren und Schlauchfiguren mag ich am liebsten, am wenigsten komme ich mit Mathe zu recht. Was ist euer Lieblingsuntertest?



Ich hoffe wirklich dass ich das irgendwie hinbekomme..
etwas leichter fallen mir die Schlauchfiguren.. aber sonst ists halt schwierig.. wobei ich mit diagrammen eher wenig gearbeitet habe...

was habt ihr denn so an bungsmaterial??

Achso ich wollte nochmal zu der facebook gruppe meinen senf abgeben...
also ich wollte der Gruppe auch beitreten und man sagte mir, die Gruppe sei schon total voll, und ich knnte aufgenommen werden, wenn es leute gibt die nur 1-2 tage mitschreiben und dann nichts mehr von sich geben... die mssten quasi rausgekickt werden um aufgenommen zu werden.. dass war die antwort..

finde ich echt doof, darum bleibe ich hier..  :Top:

----------


## Melina93

Die besten Ergebnisse hatten immer die Leute hier im Forum  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Richtig  :Smilie: 
Und ich wollte euch nochmal eine runde Motivation in den Raum werfen  :Big Grin:  hab jetzt das erste Semester hinter mir und muss jetzt mal ein kleines euphorisches Resmee dazu abgeben, denn es lohnt sich. Allem voran hab ich wohl die besten Kommilitonen die man sich wnschen kann, hab selten erlebt, dass man so schnell so tolle Leute findet, aber wir haben auch zusammen gelitten  :Big Grin:  das soll jetzt nicht zu dramatischen klingen, das erste Semester war manchmal hart, vllt auch gerade weil bei eingen das Abi schon eine Weile her war, wir haben geflucht, gefeiert, uns gefreut und sind durch Prfungen gefallen aber das Studium ist es auf jeden fall Wert  :Big Grin:  ich mchte jetzt nicht sagen, dass medizin das einzig wahre im leben ist, aber ich wollte unbedingt dieses Fach studieren und es hat mich bisher nicht enttuscht  :Big Grin: 

Ich drck euch allen die Daumen, dass es bei euch klappt und Denk auch immer wieder dran, wie fleiig ihr lernt, das klappt schon  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

> Richtig 
> Und ich wollte euch nochmal eine runde Motivation in den Raum werfen  hab jetzt das erste Semester hinter mir und muss jetzt mal ein kleines euphorisches Resmee dazu abgeben, denn es lohnt sich. Allem voran hab ich wohl die besten Kommilitonen die man sich wnschen kann, hab selten erlebt, dass man so schnell so tolle Leute findet, aber wir haben auch zusammen gelitten  das soll jetzt nicht zu dramatischen klingen, das erste Semester war manchmal hart, vllt auch gerade weil bei eingen das Abi schon eine Weile her war, wir haben geflucht, gefeiert, uns gefreut und sind durch Prfungen gefallen aber das Studium ist es auf jeden fall Wert  ich mchte jetzt nicht sagen, dass medizin das einzig wahre im leben ist, aber ich wollte unbedingt dieses Fach studieren und es hat mich bisher nicht enttuscht 
> 
> Ich drck euch allen die Daumen, dass es bei euch klappt und Denk auch immer wieder dran, wie fleiig ihr lernt, das klappt schon


deine worte sind balsam fr die seele ;)

----------


## Wrigleys

Ja, das abi ist bei mir auch schon 2 Jahre her ... Schande ^^

----------


## Liliac

Ich wei nur noch, dass ich damals ziemlich Angst hatte, ob ich das auch schaffe, ob ich nicht zu doof bin usw, da dachte ich schreib mal wie es mir ergangen ist  :Smilie:  keine Garantie gibt es allerdings auf die folgenden Semester, da msst ihr noch warten  :Big Grin:

----------


## weitwech

> Die besten Ergebnisse hatten immer die Leute hier im Forum


Genau 8o)

und darum bleibe ich definitiv hier, ich brauch keinen der mich kontrolliert und mir droht mich rauszukicken weil ich nach der meinung von irgendwem nich genug geschrieben habe...

Liliac: ich finde es richtig cool von dir (auch von den anderen die ihre Erfahrung hier mit uns teilen), dass macht einem wirklich mut, dass es leute gibt die es auch geschafft haben..


Wie habt ihr euch auf die diagramme vorbereitet -.- (ich persnlich noch nich wirklich.. es ist so frustrierend, genauso wie quantitative und formale probleme)

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bleibe auch hier und bin nicht in der Gruppe auf FB. Ich finde es auch super, dass ihr uns Tipps gebt und immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht!  :Grinnnss!: 

@weitwech: Ich schreib nachher mal was zu deiner Frage, jetzt gibts erstmal Essen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## mintymint

> Genau 8o)
> 
> und darum bleibe ich definitiv hier, ich brauch keinen der mich kontrolliert und mir droht mich rauszukicken weil ich nach der meinung von irgendwem nich genug geschrieben habe...
> 
> Liliac: ich finde es richtig cool von dir (auch von den anderen die ihre Erfahrung hier mit uns teilen), dass macht einem wirklich mut, dass es leute gibt die es auch geschafft haben..
> 
> 
> Wie habt ihr euch auf die diagramme vorbereitet -.- (ich persnlich noch nich wirklich.. es ist so frustrierend, genauso wie quantitative und formale probleme)


diagramme und quantitative aufgaben sind bei mir auch die schlimmsten untertests. ich versuche sie ab jetzt( schiebe die gerne immer weiter weg) einfach stur zu lernen, da manche aufgabentypen sich wohl bestimmt wiederholen werden.(misch aufgaben mit alkohol usw) 
 (ich glaube aber dass das diagramm buch von meditrain an manchen diagrammen nicht ganz richtig ist. oder vlt irre ich mich auch, da ich in dem untertest ja sowieso unter aller sau bin  :Big Grin: ) 



schwanken die natur-med punkte bei euch auch so extrem von buch zu buch?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jetzt bin ich neugierig, was ist das fr ne ominse, gestrte Facebook-Gruppe?

----------


## weitwech

> Jetzt bin ich neugierig, was ist das fr ne ominse, gestrte Facebook-Gruppe?


zergeht auf der Zunge 8o)


guten hunger Milkakuh  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> was habt ihr denn so an bungsmaterial??


Ich arbeite haupschlich mit den Sachen von Meditrain. Habe mir alle Bcher gebraucht gekauft und arbeite jetzt damit!  :Grinnnss!:  Im Moment fehlt mir aber leider etwas die Zeit. Habe mir jetzt allerdings an meine freien Tagen kaum Termine gelegt, sodass ich an diesen Tagen wirklich mal mehrere Stunden ben kann. 

Wirklich gut bin ich bis jetzt leider in keinem Untertest (auerer vielleicht medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und Leseverstndnis). Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren bereiten mir aktuell die meisten Bauchschmerzen....

Mit was bereitest du dch vor?

----------


## Sum93

Htte mal gern gewusst wie eure durchschnittlichen Punktzahlen in den Untertests so aussehen ;D 
Natrlich mit Erwhnung ob Fritest, Meditrain etc  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Hier im Forum ein paar Seiten weiter vorne war Emilia, alias jetzt Sanguis (??) so freundlich und hat die Werte von letztem Jahr gepostet  :Smilie: 
Meditrain hat ja den Ruf sehr gut am Niveau dran zu sein, aber irgendwie sind die Aufgaben da immer so komisch und ich frage mich dann immer, ob ich zu bld dafr bin oder die Aufgabe falsch ist. 

Blde Frage, ich weis. Aber: Was nehmt ihr zu essen mit?  :Big Grin:  Ich bin gestern durch den Supermarkt und habe berlegt, aber irgendwie wusste ich nicht. Muss dich ja 8 Stunden fit halten und der Zucker muss langsam ins Blut und alles.

----------


## weitwech

> Ich arbeite haupschlich mit den Sachen von Meditrain. Habe mir alle Bcher gebraucht gekauft und arbeite jetzt damit!  Im Moment fehlt mir aber leider etwas die Zeit. Habe mir jetzt allerdings an meine freien Tagen kaum Termine gelegt, sodass ich an diesen Tagen wirklich mal mehrere Stunden ben kann. 
> 
> Wirklich gut bin ich bis jetzt leider in keinem Untertest (auerer vielleicht medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis und Leseverstndnis). Muster zuordnen und Schlauchfiguren bereiten mir aktuell die meisten Bauchschmerzen....
> 
> Mit was bereitest du dch vor?


also ich wollt mir eigentlich ein Smartphone kaufen, hab die Hlfte des dafr gesparten dann an meditrain (smtliche Bcher) sowie alle erwerbbaren von fritest weitergegeben, hautschlich aus dem Grund um mir spter nicht vorwerfen zu mssen : wrste ma nich so knauserig gewesen, htteste ein ordentliches ergebnis.. (smartphone gibts nachm test 8o)

ich bin auch nicht so gut, in KEINEM der untertests..


als beispiel: in den Bchern von Meditrain konnte ich ca. 12 aufgaben bearbeiten wobei dann 3 oder so falsch waren...
aber bei fritest hab ich ja richtig abgeloost.. da konnte ich gerade mal 7 aufgaben in der vorgegebenen Zeit lsen, ich bin echt verzweifelt was das muster zuordnen betrifft...

Melina93: eigentlich msste man auch ber das essen nachdenken, aber ich wei noch gar nich was ich mitnehmen soll.. letztes jahr hattense trauebn dabei 8o)

----------


## Sum93

> . 
> 
> Blde Frage, ich weis. Aber: Was nehmt ihr zu essen mit?  Ich bin gestern durch den Supermarkt und habe berlegt, aber irgendwie wusste ich nicht. Muss dich ja 8 Stunden fit halten und der Zucker muss langsam ins Blut und alles.




Langsam ins Blut, ja da hast du Recht, also: Komplexe Kohlenhydrate, sprich Langkettige sog. Polysaccharide ;D Werden langsam abgebaut, gehen langsam ins Blut. Also Vollkornbrot (allgemein alle Vollkornprodukte), Haferflocken etc. Auch Obst wie z.b. Bananen sind nicht schlecht ;D Also ich persnlich werd mir n paar belegte Vollkornbrote(Schinken, Kse) mitnehmen, dazu n Apfel oder ne Banane  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

[
Blde Frage, ich weis. Aber: Was nehmt ihr zu essen mit?  :Big Grin:  Ich bin gestern durch den Supermarkt und habe berlegt, aber irgendwie wusste ich nicht. Muss dich ja 8 Stunden fit halten und der Zucker muss langsam ins Blut und alles.[/QUOTE]
ich finde nicht, dass es eine blde frage ist, weil ich mir auch schon berlegt habe was ich so mitnehmen will  :Big Grin:  
also ich denke ich werde mir auch so mini vollkornbrot schnitten mitnehmen, die alle mundgerecht zerkleinert sind, damit ichsie zwischendurch einfach einwerfen kann.und corny msli riegel auch wenn die voll zuckrig sind, aber ich schtze fr den letzten teil brauche ich einfach einen kurzen boost an energie  :Big Grin: - wobei ich ja vlt sowieso zu panisch sein werde um zu essen.(vor der mndlichen abi prfung war mir auch so schlecht)

----------


## Jana1

Hey ihr Verrckten  :hmmm...: ,

tut mir leid wenn ich mit der Frage nerve, da ja einige schon ihre Meinung dazu abgegeben haben, aber ich kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden, welche Bcher ich mir jetzt kaufen soll.... knnt ihr nochmal so eure Tipps posten?

Danke im Voraus!
Tatjana

----------


## mintymint

auer den originalbchern wrde ich dir noch unbedingt zu dem komplett tms buch von meditrain raten, konzentrationsblock etwa von meditrain oder fritest und ein buch zu den quantitativen problemen von meditrain vlt oder von medtest (ist aber vieeel teurer. und jetzt wo ich es habe kann ich auch sagen, dass es meiner meinung nach schlecht erklrt ist und fehler beinhaltet, die der vorbesitzer auch bemerkt hat. trotzdem spricht es viele themen an, die ich danach ja immer noch nachgooglen kann ) , schlauchfiguren von fritest. die haben scheinbar auch gute fakten und figuren bcher, die ich aber leider nicht habe, weswegen ich das nicht ganz besttigen kann (werden aber noch kommen) 
schtze das ist das grundpaket was man haben sollte. bei dem rest kannstdu ja nach schwierigkeit dazu bestellen (zb das diagramme buch von meditrain)

----------


## Ani90

Hey Leute, 

keine Ahnung ob die Frage schon fter gestellt wurde ich finde sie nicht...wie ist das bei euch mit dem Untertest "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten"?
Trotz einiger bungen mit verschiedenen Varianten komm ich einfach auf kein besseres Ergebnis...
In den andren Untertest konnte ich zumindest kleine Fortschritte verbuchen...ich bin echt am verzweifeln ob ich einfach zu bld dafr bin...

----------


## weitwech

> Hey Leute, 
> 
> keine Ahnung ob die Frage schon fter gestellt wurde ich finde sie nicht...wie ist das bei euch mit dem Untertest "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten"?
> Trotz einiger bungen mit verschiedenen Varianten komm ich einfach auf kein besseres Ergebnis...
> In den andren Untertest konnte ich zumindest kleine Fortschritte verbuchen...ich bin echt am verzweifeln ob ich einfach zu bld dafr bin...


Hey..

also ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich am Anfang echt Schwierigkeiten hatte, gar auf 20 Zeilen zu kommen, mittlerweile bin ich ca bei zeile 35.. dass nur bei den Buchstaben.

ich denke dass es auch von dem typ der symbole oder buchstaben abhngt.. welche hast du denn bisher bearbeitet??


ich persnlich habe extreme Probleme beim Muster zuordnen..

----------


## Ani90

Also ich hab verschiedene Varianten gemacht zum da gibt es alte EMS/TMS - Versionen wie : Markiere erste von zwei Zahlen die Summe 5 ergeben, Markiere jedes f vor einem t, die pq-Variante oder Markiere jeden Wrfel mit 4 Augen (und noch andere hnliche)...vom Prinzip klingt es einfach aber meistens schaff ich es maximal bis Zeile 22...und ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich mich da steigern kann?!

Mit Muster zuordnen hab ich nicht so arge Probleme, da ich schon als kind gerne "such den Fehler im Bild" gespielt habe...natrlich sind die Muster im TMS sehr viel schwieriger, aber mir hat es etwas geholfen mich auf das wichtige im Muster zu konzentrieren...

----------


## manna0987

Hey Leute. Hat jemand das Buch "Planen und Organisieren: bungsmaterial fr den Medizinertest EMS" von Anselm Pfeiffer und knnte es mir verkaufen?
lg manna0987

----------


## Melina93

Hat jemand von euch Taste The Test Band 2 und hat schon die Texte bearbeitet? Irgendwie ist da das Textverstndnis total schwer, oder irre ich mich und es ist genau das Niveau vom TMS?
Habe noch EMS 2011 Textverstndnis mit aktuelle EMS Themen. Damit komme ich viel besser zu recht, aber ich habe irgendwie Bedenken, dass es vielleicht zu einfach ist.
Hat jemand die beiden Bcher und/oder ne Idee?  :Smilie: 
Wre sehr nett  :Big Grin:

----------


## schleni

ist jemand hier, der auch am sterreichischen medizinertest teilnimmt? lg

----------


## weitwech

> Hat jemand von euch Taste The Test Band 2 und hat schon die Texte bearbeitet? Irgendwie ist da das Textverstndnis total schwer, oder irre ich mich und es ist genau das Niveau vom TMS?
> Habe noch EMS 2011 Textverstndnis mit aktuelle EMS Themen. Damit komme ich viel besser zu recht, aber ich habe irgendwie Bedenken, dass es vielleicht zu einfach ist.
> Hat jemand die beiden Bcher und/oder ne Idee? 
> Wre sehr nett


Also ich habe nichts fr das Textverstndnis... ich hatte nur wenige Fehler als ich diesen untertest in der originalversion bearbeitet hatte...

meint ihr dass es wichtig ist sich auch dafr vorzubereiten also fr den test textverstndnis?????

----------


## mintymint

> Hey..
> ich persnlich habe extreme Probleme beim Muster zuordnen..



mit welchen bst du denn? fritest ist da glaube ich schon schwerer als der echte tms. zumindest habe ich das gehrt :Smilie:  und ich denke je fter du das machst desto besser wird es. wie lange hast du den utnertest denn schon gebt ?





> Also ich hab verschiedene Varianten gemacht zum da gibt es alte EMS/TMS - Versionen wie : Markiere erste von zwei Zahlen die Summe 5 ergeben, Markiere jedes f vor einem t, die pq-Variante oder Markiere jeden Wrfel mit 4 Augen (und noch andere hnliche)...vom Prinzip klingt es einfach aber meistens schaff ich es maximal bis Zeile 22...und ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich mich da steigern kann?!
> 
> Mit Muster zuordnen hab ich nicht so arge Probleme, da ich schon als kind gerne "such den Fehler im Bild" gespielt habe...natrlich sind die Muster im TMS sehr viel schwieriger, aber mir hat es etwas geholfen mich auf das wichtige im Muster zu konzentrieren...


auch bei dem untertst kommt es nur drauf an wie oft du das machst. anfangs hatte ich glaube ich auch nur 20 und jetzt bin ichbei den einfachen tests bei etwa 40 z  :Smilie:  .
und dazu kommt, dass du auch die etwas schwereren bearbeitest, wie ich finde. 
aber sag mal- woher hast du das mit den zahlen? ich will die auch mal machen (die klingen so spaig. ist mein lieblingsuntertest wenn ich nicht so schiss htte, dass die dieses jahr vlt. einen richtig fiesen konzentrationstest raushauen.)

----------


## Melina93

> Also ich habe nichts fr das Textverstndnis... ich hatte nur wenige Fehler als ich diesen untertest in der originalversion bearbeitet hatte...
> 
> meint ihr dass es wichtig ist sich auch dafr vorzubereiten also fr den test textverstndnis?????


Ich bereite mich darauf vor, weil ich auch in der Schule in Deutsch schon immer sehr schlecht war. Es gibt Texte von medtest, da versteht man nur Bahnhof, weil dann irgendein Genregulator-Kreislauf total kompliziert erklrt ist. Da verhau ich immer total. 
Die Originalversionen sind sicher zu leicht, aber ich habe irgendwie keinen Plan, was dann das Niveau ist. Man sollte wengistens wissen, was genau kommt. Bringt dir ja nichts, wenn du einfache Texte bearbeitest und gut abschneidest und am Ende kommt so ein fieser Text dran. Aber ich bin vielleicht auch etwas zu paranoid :P
Hat jemand, der letztes Jahr mitgeschrieben hat, ne Idee?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Also ich fand unsere Texte letztes Jahr nicht so schwer. Die hatten nen klinisch-medizinischen Bezug, z.b. Schockformen. 

Wichtig ist halt, dass es meistens auf so kleine Worte ankommt wie immer, meistens, in der Regel, etc. Beim berfliegen scheint die eine Antwort zu passen und beim genaueren hinsehen ist es genau das Gegenteil, weil es irgendeine Einschrnkung gibt

----------


## Melina93

Das ist nett, dass du nochmal vorbeischaust und uns beruhigst  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Und nochmal herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Studienplatz  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Gerne doch  :Big Grin:  ich weiss ja, wie ich mich letztes Jahr verrckt gemacht hab. 

Aber ihr seid gut vorbereitet und die Leute aus dem Forum schneiden eigentlich immer gut ab. Lasst euch nur am testtag nicht davon aus der Ruhe bringen, wenn ihr mal was nicht fertig bekommt. Tief durchatmen und wenn spter Zeit ist, zumindest irgendwas auf Verdacht ankreuzen. 

Und wenn ihr eben im 2012 thread schaut, so nach dem 12.05., dann findet ihr auch unsere Einschtzung, bzw Aufgaben (z.b. komplett die Personen zum merken, hab vor ein paar Seiten mal den Link gepostet)
Ich wnsch euch schon mal ganz viel Glck und bei Fragen helf ich gerne weiter (ich bin ja auch froh, wenn mir jemand bei meinen Fragen hilft  :Big Grin: )


Danke  :Big Grin:

----------


## spirit of india

huhu leute  :Smilie: 

also ich hab heute mal wieder nen durchlauf beim med.-naturwiss. grundverstndnis gemacht, originalversion band 1, und ICH HATTE 3/4 FALSCH :/

wie geht ihr den untertest an? macht ihr euch skizzen oder so?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Was das Textverstndnis angeht..hab natrlich immer wieder wichtiges unterstrichen und einige Stichworte direkt als Notiz herausgeschrieben und wenn irgendwelche komischen Prozesse o.. beschrieben wurde, mit ein paar Stichworten diese Prozesse skizziert. Hat mir ganz gut geholfen.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Oh ja stimmt, Skizzen sind sehr gut. Daran hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. 

So hab ich in einer der originalversionen dieses augennervding hinbekommen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe gerade zum ersten Mal so einen Test zum Konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten gemacht und irgendwie hat er ja Spa gemacht. Muss den Bogen nur noch auswerten...Hab jetzt bei diesem CO-Test 25 Zeilen geschafft. Kann gar nicht einschtzen, ob das gut oder schlecht ist?!?!?!

Edit: Gerade korrigiert. In der letzten Zeile hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen, da hab ich ein C nicht markiert...

----------


## Wrigleys

Bei Med.Nat wrde ich mir keine Skizzen machen oder Notizen. Dafr sind die Texte zu kurz und berschaubar genug. Da verliert man beim skizzieren zuviel Zeit mMn. Trick ist da einfach nur super aufmerksam lesen und wenn man sich nicht 100%ig sicher ist den Text nochmal nach der Textstelle zu scannen und nochmal nachlesen.

Habe eben Textverstndnis - also die "langen" texte von meditrain durchgemacht. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden 21/24. Wobei ich bei zwei falschen Lsungen auch nach mehrmaligen Durchlesen definitiv anderer Meinung bin als meditrain... zumindest lassen die da (zu) viel raum fr freie interpretation. Ist mir aber auch bei med. nat schon aufgefallen. Fritest ist da jedenfalls besser.

Bei Muster hatte ich gerade mal 17/24. Ich find den aufgabenteil bei meditrain aber fast unbrauchbar. Da sind zumindest in meinem Buch viel zu viele Druckartefakte drin, die vermeintlich richtige Ausschnitte "falsch" gemacht haben. Ich hoffe mal die Druckqualitt stimmt beim test.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Muster erkennen? Sind das wie in den originalheftlein auch so -"zellulre" Strukturen? Weil bei meditrain hast du im Gegensatz zu fritest oder den Originalaufgaben tatschlich viele Zeichnungen mit schraffuren und punktraster und so einen kram... irgendwie lame

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey Leute,

ich fang die Tage erst an mit dem intensiven Lernen ... Vorher habe ich mich nur auf den Test in sterreich (Ich werde in Wien teilnehmen vorbereitet)

An die Experten : Insgesammt haben wir 7 Wochen und 5 Tage noch bis zu dem Test .... das reicht doch noch vollkommen ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen oder ??? Ich will ab morgen jeden Tag 2 Studen lernen

Nchste Woche habe ich zudem 2 Wochen noch Osterferien (d.h. extremes Lernen  :Big Grin:   ... ja ich hab mir einiges vorgenommen  :Big Grin: )


Bisher fand ich auch Figuren zusammensetzen, Quantitative Probleme und Fakten lernen sehr schwer .... ich werd dann euch Freitag berichten wie ich mich verbessert habe!


Wie viel h lernt Ihr eigentlich tglich??? 

@Facebook-Gruppe: Existiert sie eigentlich noch??? Ich wollt auch der Gruppe beitreten!

Gru,
L.

PS. Liliac und Erdbeermond auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank fr die hilfreichen Tipps!

----------


## Wrigleys

Bitte lschen

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich arbeite bei dem medizinisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Grundverstndnis fast ausschlielich mit Notizen und Skizzen und erziele mit dieser Technik gute Ergebnisse. Also zumindest mir hilft das sehr!  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Also nachdem doch relativ viele alle Zeilen beim Konzentrationstest schaffen, sind 25 vielleicht noch etwas wenig.

Aber Kopf hoch, einfach weiterben. Ich hab mir letztes Jahr diese Seiten einfach kopiert und 40 mal ausgedruckt und dann von vorne bis hinten gebt. Und irgendwann klappts dann.
Fr mich war das der beste Untertest und der, den man am besten trainieren kann. Wenn du da alle Zeilen hast, ist dir eigentlich die volle Punktzahl sicher.

Ihr schafft das, ihr seid toll und die anderen sind lang nicht so gut vorbereitet wie ihr!

----------


## Wrigleys

Es kommt auch auf dem konzentrationstest drauf an. qp Test ist leichter als irgendwelche Aufgaben die noch additionsaufgaben beinhalten

----------


## Erdbeermond

Das stimmt natrlich - ich tippe aber doch auch sehr stark darauf, dass die eher wieder was in der Richtung wie letztes Jahr machen (ich jatte da ja so was wie b mit Strichen und ohne Strichen drauf erwartet - den fand ich auch schon schwer in acht Minuten). Ich kann aber natrlich auch nur das wiedergeben, was wir letztes Jahr hatten

----------


## *milkakuh*

Oh man, hab jetzt noch diesen qp db - test gemacht, da war ich richtig richtig schlecht. Hab einige bersehen und auch nicht so viele Zeilen geschafft... :grrrr....:  Werde jetzt einfach jeden Tag so einen Bogen machen, bis ich hoffentich besser werde. Habe auch gerade nochmal Muster zuordnen gemacht, war zwar etwas besser als das letzte Mal aber immer noch viel zu langsam...-.-

----------


## mintymint

> Bei Med.Nat wrde ich mir keine Skizzen machen oder Notizen. Dafr sind die Texte zu kurz und berschaubar genug. Da verliert man beim skizzieren zuviel Zeit mMn. Trick ist da einfach nur super aufmerksam lesen und wenn man sich nicht 100%ig sicher ist den Text nochmal nach der Textstelle zu scannen und nochmal nachlesen.
> 
> Habe eben Textverstndnis - also die "langen" texte von meditrain durchgemacht. Bin eigentlich recht zufrieden 21/24. Wobei ich bei zwei falschen Lsungen auch nach mehrmaligen Durchlesen definitiv anderer Meinung bin als meditrain... zumindest lassen die da (zu) viel raum fr freie interpretation. Ist mir aber auch bei med. nat schon aufgefallen. Fritest ist da jedenfalls besser.
> 
> Bei Muster hatte ich gerade mal 17/24. Ich find den aufgabenteil bei meditrain aber fast unbrauchbar. Da sind zumindest in meinem Buch viel zu viele Druckartefakte drin, die vermeintlich richtige Ausschnitte "falsch" gemacht haben. Ich hoffe mal die Druckqualitt stimmt beim test.
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich bei Muster erkennen? Sind das wie in den originalheftlein auch so -"zellulre" Strukturen? Weil bei meditrain hast du im Gegensatz zu fritest oder den Originalaufgaben tatschlich viele Zeichnungen mit schraffuren und punktraster und so einen kram... irgendwie lame


ich finde 17/24  ist schon ein total gutes ergebnis. ich freue mich immer wenn ich so viele punkte in muster zuordnen habe :Smilie: (kommt natrlich auch immer auf den verlag oder den test an der gerade bearbeitet wird. und ich finde auch, dass meditrain in manchen von den muster-durchlufen viele fehler beinhaltet(besonders b in diesem sammelband mit den 5 kompletten durchlufen))

----------


## weitwech

at mintymint: ich hab die bcher von meditrain und von fritest...
ich be schon seit 4 wochen.. ich bin echt verzweifelt, ich schaff momentan gerade mal so 7 stck oder so..
ich wei auch nicht wie ich schneller werden soll... 

manchmal habe ich das gefhl ich verrenne mich total im Bild...

habt ihr denn nicht irgendwelche Tipps wie ich mich steigern kann..

irgendwann ist ja der lerneffekt weg, weil ich eine begrenzte anzahl von aufgaben zur verfgung habe  :Frown:

----------


## Ani90

> auch bei dem untertst kommt es nur drauf an wie oft du das machst. anfangs hatte ich glaube ich auch nur 20 und jetzt bin ichbei den einfachen tests bei etwa 40 z  .
> und dazu kommt, dass du auch die etwas schwereren bearbeitest, wie ich finde. 
> aber sag mal- woher hast du das mit den zahlen? ich will die auch mal machen (die klingen so spaig. ist mein lieblingsuntertest wenn ich nicht so schiss htte, dass die dieses jahr vlt. einen richtig fiesen konzentrationstest raushauen.)


Also ich hab son nen Heft von Anselm Pfeiffer "bungsmaterial fr den Medizinertest EMS/TMS" da sind 11 verschiedene Konzentrationstests drin...einige sind Original aus EMS/TMS andere sind abgewandelte Versionen zum ben...ich wrde sie dir gerne geben (als Kopie o..) wei aber nicht genau wie  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

Ach und ich hab noch ne Frage zum Ablauf des Tests: Darf generell nicht zurckblttern (auch nicht innerhalb eines Untertests?) Oder gilt das nur zwischen verschiedenen Untertests? Ich hab mich neulich nmlich mit Quantitative und formale Probleme beschftigt und da stand als Ratschlag drin, dass wenn man nicht sofort auf einen Lsungsansatz kommt erstmal Aufgabe berspringen und wenn noch Zeit ist spter bearbeiten oder raten, damit Zeit bleibt fr die Aufgaben die man evtl. lsen kann? Aber das kann ich ja theoretisch nicht machen wenn ich nicht zurckblttern darf...

----------


## maniraf

Hallo Ani90,

ich mchte dir eine PN schicken, kannst du freischalten!

----------


## Melina93

Im Untertest darf man zurckblttern; man darf nur nicht zwischen den Untertests rumblttern.

----------


## Ani90

Oh okay danke...war mir nur wichtig es genau zu wissen hab nmlich keine Lust das zu verhauen nur weil ich da was falsch verstanden hab  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

> at mintymint: ich hab die bcher von meditrain und von fritest...
> ich be schon seit 4 wochen.. ich bin echt verzweifelt, ich schaff momentan gerade mal so 7 stck oder so..
> ich wei auch nicht wie ich schneller werden soll... 
> 
> manchmal habe ich das gefhl ich verrenne mich total im Bild...
> 
> habt ihr denn nicht irgendwelche Tipps wie ich mich steigern kann..
> 
> irgendwann ist ja der lerneffekt weg, weil ich eine begrenzte anzahl von aufgaben zur verfgung habe


ich denke du solltest dazwischen immer mal wieder einen tag pause machen, damit du dir die lsungen nicht merkst und das material dann nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist  :Smilie:  wenn du dir doch zu dem einen pder anderen bild die lsungen gemerkt hast, dann streich sie einfach raus und krze fr jedes bild dann 55 sek vo der gesamtzeit  :Smilie:  dann einer weile wirst du vermutlich die lsungen wieder vergessen haben. aber auer ben,ben ben kann ich dir leider keine tipps geben, da ich im mom auch noch nciht soooo super darin bin.

----------


## weitwech

ich geb echt mein bestes...

in jedem Untertest fr den ich be verbuche ich fortschritte...

dieses muster zuordnen ist der einzige untertest bei dem ich die krise bekomme  :Frown: 

mintymint: danke fr die tipps ich werds in jedem fall ausprobieren..

----------


## Wrigleys

Gerade muster zuordnen vergisst man recht schnell wieder, finde ich.

Problematischer sind meiner meinung nach med nat und textverstndnis. Ich kann mir da zwar nicht die Lsungen merken, aber eben die ganzen Sachverhalte vergess ich quasi gar nicht. Im Endeffekt kann ich die Aufgaben nur einmal machen.  :Frown: 
+

Habe heute mal Med.nat vom original tms buch band 2 gemacht. mit den med nat tu ich mich seltsamerweise fters schwer als mit den langen (textverstndnis) aber diesmal hatte ich gute 20/24  :Smilie: 

Apropos, wie sind denn die ganzen medtest sachen (taste the test). Lohnen die sich?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe gerade nochmal so einen Konzentrationstest von gestern gemacht. Heute bin ihc schon bis Zeile 33 gekommen!  :Grinnnss!:  Juhu, es wird!!!!

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Ich habe die Zeilen jetzt von rechts nach links bearbeitet, hatte dann allerdings das Problem, dass ich in der letzten Zeile erst 3 richtige angestrichen hatte und somit alleine in der letzten Zeile 8 Fehler kassiert habe. Habt ihr auf die Uhr geschaut und dann die Zeile von rechts nach links bearbeitet am Ende, wenn ihr gesehen habt, dass es knapp wird?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Gerade muster zuordnen vergisst man recht schnell wieder, finde ich.
> 
> Problematischer sind meiner meinung nach med nat und textverstndnis. Ich kann mir da zwar nicht die Lsungen merken, aber eben die ganzen Sachverhalte vergess ich quasi gar nicht. Im Endeffekt kann ich die Aufgaben nur einmal machen. 
> +
> 
> Habe heute mal Med.nat vom original tms buch band 2 gemacht. mit den med nat tu ich mich seltsamerweise fters schwer als mit den langen (textverstndnis) aber diesmal hatte ich gute 20/24 
> 
> Apropos, wie sind denn die ganzen medtest sachen (taste the test). Lohnen die sich?


Vielleicht knnen wir ja Aufgaben austauschen?  :hmmm...:  Ich habe Taste the Test von Medtest, hab aber noch nicht wirklich reingeschaut. Wenn ich was dazu sagen kann melde ich mich... :hmmm...:

----------


## Ani90

> Ich habe gerade nochmal so einen Konzentrationstest von gestern gemacht. Heute bin ihc schon bis Zeile 33 gekommen!  Juhu, es wird!!!!
> 
> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Ich habe die Zeilen jetzt von rechts nach links bearbeitet, hatte dann allerdings das Problem, dass ich in der letzten Zeile erst 3 richtige angestrichen hatte und somit alleine in der letzten Zeile 8 Fehler kassiert habe. Habt ihr auf die Uhr geschaut und dann die Zeile von rechts nach links bearbeitet am Ende, wenn ihr gesehen habt, dass es knapp wird?



Also ich mach das auch v.a. bei den Aufgaben wie "streiche jedes b vor einem d an" ich seh das so: seid dem ich das so mache bekomm ich viele zeilen mehr hin als wenn ich das von links nach rechts mache...also bekomme ich ja auch viel mehr punkte fr die richtigen markierten zeichen und muss daher die fehler in der letzten zeile in kauf nehmen, denn bei mir ist das so das schon der blick auf die uhr kann mich einige zeichen kosten...Aber wenn du das besser hin bekommst als ich und evtl.die zeit gut abschtzen kannst (nicht das du jede Minute auf die Uhr schaust) dann kann das hilfreich...aber ich sehe da ein weiteres problem, denn wenn du von rechts nach links anfngst und dann pltzlich von links nach rechts weiter machst knnte das zu Verwirrungen fhren (wenn du verstehst was ich sorry kanns nicht besser formulieren)

----------


## Ani90

Hey sorry fr die vielen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler ich hoffe ihr versteht diese Wortkotze trotzdem  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Super, danke fr deine Einschtzung! Hatte mir auch schon berlegt, dass es wahrscheinlich besser ist die Fehlerpunkte in Kauf zu nehmen. Habe jetzt beide Test von gestern wiederholt und heute 6 und 8 Zeilen mehr geschafft. Mal schauen, wie es morgen aussieht!  :Smilie:  Yeah!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

> Super, danke fr deine Einschtzung! Hatte mir auch schon berlegt, dass es wahrscheinlich besser ist die Fehlerpunkte in Kauf zu nehmen. Habe jetzt beide Test von gestern wiederholt und heute 6 und 8 Zeilen mehr geschafft. Mal schauen, wie es morgen aussieht!  Yeah!!



Und meine Empfehlung wr vielleicht nicht tglich die selbe Version zu machen, denn ich glaub der Lerneffekt ist dann doch enorm hoch und wrde evtl eine realistische Einschtzung verflschen?! Aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch komplett falsch und das is komplett der richtige Weg fr dich die bung am besten zu meistern  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Habt ihr bei den Buchstaben Konzentrationstests auch das Problme irgendwann zu schielen und partiell ein p nicht von einem q unterscheiden zu knnen? Geht das mt bung weg?  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

das hatte ich am anfang ganz schlimm( also die sache mit dem schielen und das verwechseln von p und q, aber mit der zeit ist das einfach verschwunden und auch bei den anderen konzentrationsaufgaben nicht wiedergekommen) :Big Grin:

----------


## Ani90

Oh ja ich kenne das auch ganz gut...ich hab dann irgendwann keine p`s und q`s mehr gesehen sondern nur noch auf die Abstnde zwischen den Buchstaben geschaut, sonst wr wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr voran gekommen...aber auch bei mir hat sich das mit der Zeit gelegt (zum Glck, da wird einem ja sonst schlecht)  :Smilie:

----------


## Wrigleys

Also p und qs... das wre ja mal richtig easy  :Big Grin: 


Bestimmt kommen aber so rechenketten dran und da wirds schwieriger. Da muss man sogar denken  :dagegen:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Also p und qs... das wre ja mal richtig easy 
> 
> 
> Bestimmt kommen aber so rechenketten dran und da wirds schwieriger. Da muss man sogar denken


Kam sowas berhaupt schonmal dran bis jetzt? Wenn nicht ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht sehr hoch meiner Meinung nach!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

Und wenn es dran kommt, muss man sicher nicht alle Zeilen schaffen  :Smilie:  **Optimismus an**

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich glaub echt nicht, dass die bei euch was zum rechnen dranbringen.... Das wird bestimmt der bd-Test, nachdem wir letztes Jahr pq hatten  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

lest ihr bei dem konzentrationstest einfach zeile fr zeile? 
oder habt ihr ne strategie  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Ani90

> Kam sowas berhaupt schonmal dran bis jetzt? Wenn nicht ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht sehr hoch meiner Meinung nach!


Also es kamen im TMS meines Wissens noch keine Additionsaufgaben dran (zumindest nicht in nherer Vergangenheit), aber schon im EMS. Die Tests hneln sich ja nun doch sehr und daher denke ich, es ist nicht unmglich das solche Aufgaben auch irgendwann mal im TMS erscheinen?! Obwohl ich auch hoffe, dass etwas wie tfl oder so dran kommt  :Smilie:  das wr echt sooooo schn!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Wollen wir mal ne Liste machen, welche Tests jeder so hat?

----------


## weitwech

> Wollen wir mal ne Liste machen, welche Tests jeder so hat?


Leute, ich hab gesehen dass es auf facebook jetzt ne neue gruppe gibt..
hier mal der link dazu.. klingt nicht schlecht..

https://www.facebook.com/groups/424657644295882/

vor allem scheint sie nicht zu selektieren wie die grnderin der vorherigen gruppe...  :Smilie:

----------


## Phisi

Hallo, 
ich htte noch Unterlagen von Dr. Hohner anzubieten. Damit knntest Du dich vorbereiten. Mit Glck habe ich ohne TMS einen Studienplatz erhalten und bentige nun die Vorbereitungsmaterialien nicht mehr. Sie sind absolut unbenutzt. NP total 76.- 
VHB
Gru

----------


## Melina93

Man darf doch bei Figuren&Fakten keine Notizen machen. Darf man dann auch nicht die Figuren und Fakten abhaken, die man schon "gelernt" hat? Oder wird man gleich verwarnt, wenn man einen Bleistift in der Hand hlt ( mich beruhigt das ja auch irgendwie  :Big Grin: )?

----------


## Phisi

Hallo,

ich habe keine Erfahrungen mit dem Test. Hatte mir nur die UNterlagen gekauft, um mich vorzubereiten. Bentige sie nicht mehr. 

Pardon, kann auf Deine Frage keine Antwort geben.

Gru

----------


## Melina93

Ist kein Problem  :Big Grin:  Mit der Frage nerv ich mal jeden  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

Tja gute Frage  :Smilie:  ich denke auch schon einen Stift in der zu Hand halten sollte vermieden werden...denn das trifft nicht auf dich zu aber evtl. knnte es andere Leute doch dazu verleiten sich schnell ein paar Notizen zu machen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine  :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

> Man darf doch bei Figuren&Fakten keine Notizen machen. Darf man dann auch nicht die Figuren und Fakten abhaken, die man schon "gelernt" hat? Oder wird man gleich verwarnt, wenn man einen Bleistift in der Hand hlt ( mich beruhigt das ja auch irgendwie )?


Liebe Melina also einen Bleistift solltest du nicht in der Hand halten, das ist schon mal sicher denn Bleistifte sind ja verboten  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Ich wrde gerne einfach abhaken, was ich schon gemacht habe, weil ich es vor allem bei den Figuren nicht nach der Reihenfolge mache. Aber da muss ich wohl etwas anderes in die Hand nehmen, um mich zu beruhigen.
Gott, ich bin jetzt schon so nervs, ich hab echt Schiss so langsam  :Smilie:

----------


## Liliac

Also soweit ich mich erinner muss man Stifte auer Reichweite legen, man darf also das Schreibmaterial nicht berhren  :Smilie:

----------


## Wrigleys

Ich wrd es bleben lassen. Ich denke es wird nicht gerne gesehen und das letzt was man im test will ist sich auf diskussionen einlassen.

----------


## Liliac

Ich wrde das sogar noch dramatisieren. wenn es so ist, wie ich mich erinnere, dann kann es sein, dass es nichts mehr zu diskutieren gibt. Wenn es bld luft ist dein Bereichs-Aufpasser nicht sehr kulant und du bist dann an der Stelle mit dem Test fertig. Klingt jetzt ein bisschen flapsig aber passt bei solchen Sachen einfach verdammt auf, man wei nie, wer einem grad ber die Schulter schaut...  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Danke fr eure Antworten. Ist eigentlich logisch, dass man das nicht darf. Da muss ich mir wohl etwas berlegen, wie ich den berblick behalte  :Smilie:

----------


## kiggg455

Hallo zusammen! Werde auch am TMS teilnehmen und bin zurzeit etwas berrascht, dass hier schon so viel vorbereitet wird. Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mit einem bungsbuch begonnen (der Plan ist, jeden Untertest zu ben, bevor ich mit dem nchsten beginne), und schon Muster zuordnen stimmt mich pessimistisch! Da msste ich mich schon enormst bessern, um was erreichen zu knnen... Zeit und fehlertechnisch ;) Habt ihr da ne bestimmte Strategie? Vom allgemeinen zum Besonderen, oder von links nach rechts oder oder? Manchmal hab ich das Gefhl, zu detailliert zu schauen und wichtige Sekunden zu verlieren...

----------


## Sitrone

Hab's jetzt mal geschafft nen Test zu simulieren und dabei 112 Punkte erreicht. 
Ziemlich wenig wie ich finde. Wie sieht's bei euch aus?

----------


## Melina93

> Hallo zusammen! Werde auch am TMS teilnehmen und bin zurzeit etwas berrascht, dass hier schon so viel vorbereitet wird. Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen mit einem bungsbuch begonnen (der Plan ist, jeden Untertest zu ben, bevor ich mit dem nchsten beginne), und schon Muster zuordnen stimmt mich pessimistisch! Da msste ich mich schon enormst bessern, um was erreichen zu knnen... Zeit und fehlertechnisch ;) Habt ihr da ne bestimmte Strategie? Vom allgemeinen zum Besonderen, oder von links nach rechts oder oder? Manchmal hab ich das Gefhl, zu detailliert zu schauen und wichtige Sekunden zu verlieren...


Normalerweise wirst du mit der Zeit immer besser und kannst Fehler schneller erkennen. Dann musst du nicht mehr zwingend alle auf Deckungsgleichheit untersuchen. Und man sollte zwischen den Mustern immer hin und her gehen, weil das Auge dann manchmal Fehler schneller erkennt.

@ Sitrone: Was war das denn fr ne Simulation? Die von fritest oder die Originalversionen?

----------


## Ani90

Hallchen  :Smilie: 
ich wollt mal fragen wie sich eure Vorbereitung hinsichtlich med.-nat.-Grundverstndnis und Textverstndnis unterscheidet? Ich bin im ersteren etwas schlechter hab aber ehrlich keine Vorstellung wie ich mich da speziell vorbereiten soll...

----------


## Vilsa

Ich habe mal eine ganz andere Frage:

Man liest ab und an etwas davon, dass die Tests durch ein Lesegert ausgewertet werden, was bei der Teilnehmeranzahl natrlich auch durchaus Sinn macht. Bedeutet das fr mich, dass ich auer meinen Kreuzen nichts weiteres auf die Antwortbgen schreiben darf, weil das eventuell falsch interpretiert werden knnte?
Ich wrde mir nmlich gerne neben die Aufgabennummer ein Zeichen machen, wenn ich mich bei dieser Aufgabe noch zwischen zwei Mustern entscheiden muss (jetzt am Beispiel Muster zuordnen).
Wei da irgendwer nheres?

----------


## Ani90

Also ich will jetzt nichts falsches erzhlen, aber bei einigen Untertests ist es ja sogar ratsam sich Notizen zu machen und da ist es auch egal wo (Textverstndnis etc.), deshalb denke ich das bei Musterzuordnen dies kein Problem sein sollte. Ich denke nur das es wichtig ist seine Notizen etc. nicht in die Nhe der Antwortfelder zu machen...entschuldige dass ich nichts handfestes sagen, so schtze ich das nur ein

----------


## Wrigleys

> Hab's jetzt mal geschafft nen Test zu simulieren und dabei 112 Punkte erreicht. 
> Ziemlich wenig wie ich finde. Wie sieht's bei euch aus?


Bei fritest hatte ich im ersten durchgang glaube ich  um die 140 punkte. Im EMS gibts aber nur 198 Maximalpunktzahl.





> Hallchen 
> ich wollt mal fragen wie sich eure Vorbereitung hinsichtlich med.-nat.-Grundverstndnis und Textverstndnis unterscheidet? Ich bin im ersteren etwas schlechter hab aber ehrlich keine Vorstellung wie ich mich da speziell vorbereiten soll...


Meine Meinung: die Med. nats sind etwas mehr "tricky", da wird versucht bewusst zu tuschen von den Fragestellern. Immer nochmal die Antwort richtig prfen und die Frage extra genau lesen.

----------


## Liliac

Also, um mal ein wenig Klarheit zu schaffen: ihr bekommt einen Antwortbogen, da sind Kstchen zum ankreuzen drauf, auf diesen Bogen solltet ihr nichts draufschreiben (ist spter an der Uni in den Klausuren genau so  :Big Grin: ) im testheft knnt ihr rumkritzeln und bei den quantitativen Aufgaben gabs bei uns letztes Jahr einen extra Heft mit leeren Seiten zum rechnen. Also du wirst dir keine Notizen auf dem Antwortbogen machen knnen! Ich wrde daher versuchen eine andere Strategie zu entwickeln, du darfst ja nicht vor und zurck Blttern nachdem der Untertests vorbei ist, deswegen wirst du eher schlecht nachschauen knnen welche Aufgaben du noch markiert hast. Whrend dem Untertests kannst du natrlich unsichere Aufgaben auf dem Aufgabenzettel einkreisen oder so, Pass nur mit der Zeit auf, im Test ist die mindesten 10 mal schneller vorbei als daheim  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sitrone

Das war die Originalversion.. 
Ich glaub ich muss noch einiges ben  ::-stud:

----------


## maniraf

Hallo,

weist jemand, ob man beim Test eine Stoppuhr benutzen kann?

----------


## Saphira.

Was man mitnehmen darf in den Testraum:

"Uhren und Wecker – jeweils nur ohne Taschenrechnerfunktion" siehe TMS-Homepage

----------


## Basket123

Wie viel Punkte musste man denn letztes Jahr ca. haben, um unter die besten 10% zu kommen?

----------


## maniraf

> Wie viel Punkte musste man denn letztes Jahr ca. haben, um unter die besten 10% zu kommen?


beim TMS  2012er Thread gelesen:

Prozentrang 90, Rohwert 124, Standardwert 113, Note 1,3

----------


## maniraf

> Was man mitnehmen darf in den Testraum:
> 
> "Uhren und Wecker  jeweils nur ohne Taschenrechnerfunktion" siehe TMS-Homepage


Ich habe es auch gelesen, aber ich frage wegen piepen. Wenn sie schreiben Wecker ist erlaubt!!
Hat jemand vom letzten Jahren dies bzgl. Erfahrung??

----------


## mintymint

blde frage, aber: rohwert sind die werte ohne abzug von den einstreuaufgaben? 

und an alle anderen: habt ihr euch schon berlegt welche stoppuhr oder ob ihr berhaupt eine stoppuhr mitnehmt? in alten treads habe ich aufstbern knnen, dass man das piepen von stoppuhren unterbinden kann indem man einfach 2 kabel durchtrennt. dies soll aber nur bei bestimmten mglich sein. (ich knnte zwar auch eine uhr nehmen, aber das umrechnen dauert mir persnlich dann einfach zu lange. eine stoppuhr wre ideal- besonders fr den konzentrationstest (weil echt jede sekunde dort ja zhlt) oder schlauchfiguren wenn man mal zufllig zeit ber hat und dann eine klopause einlegen kann  :Big Grin:  ) 
habt ihr schon berlegt was ihr mitnehmen wollt?

mann, ich bin ganz hibbelig und nervs. nur noch einen monat und etwa 15 tage.

----------


## mintymint

@maniraf ich glaube piepende uhren nehmen sie einem weg. je nachdem ob man anscheinend nette oder pingelige aufpasser hat gehen die anders damit um, aber in alten treads scheinen die da ganz fies vorzugehen. (knnen ja hoffen, dass die leute die dieses jahr aufpassen alles ganz sanftmtige und  unaufmerksame menschen sind  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Liliac

Also Rohwert ist der Wert der erreichten Punkte, allerdings wurden die Einstreuaufgaben schon abgezogen. Die Einstreuaufgaben werden quasi so behandelt, als wren sie gar nicht da, egal ob falsch oder richtig. Das heit, wenn ihr z.b. Zu Hause die Originalversion bearbeitet und 20 von 24 Punkten erreicht in einem Untertests, dann knnte es nach der "echten" Bewertung sein, dass ihr entweder 20 Punkte erreicht (weil ihr genau die vier fragen falsch hattet, die auch Einstreuaufgaben waren) oder es kann sein, dass ihr nur 16 Punkte bekommt, weil ihr vier Fragen Falsch hattet, von denen keine einzige eine Einstreuaufgabe war.

Der Testwert errechnet sich dann schon relativ. Dh der hchste Testwert ist (ich glaube) 130 den niedrigsten wei ich gerade nichtmehr, danach werden anhand der Gau'schen normalverteilung die Testwerte anhand der Rohwerte verteilt, also derjenige, der die meisten rohpunkte hat, der bekommt den Testwert 130 zugewiesen und danach geht's Prozentual nach unten. Der Prozentrang errechnet sich dann genauso  :Smilie:  

Das Notenequivalnt errechnet sich hnlich wie der Testwert und als Richtwert werden wohl irgendwie die Abiturnoten der Teilnehmer aus dem letzten Jahr herangezogen. Wie genau das funktioniert wei ich jetzt aber nichtmehr, ich war froh, dass ich es bis dahin verstanden hab, ist nicht ganz so leicht, da die entsprechenden Infos zu finden und sie dann zu verstehen ist nochmal ein anderes Thema  :Big Grin:  hat bei mir damals ewig gedauert, bis ich das mal raus hatte, aber falls es jemand genau wissen will, die Infos findet man auf jeden fall irgendwo da drauen im internet  :Smilie:

----------


## maniraf

> blde frage, aber: rohwert sind die werte ohne abzug von den einstreuaufgaben? ?


Die Einstreuaufgaben werden nicht bewertet, hier ein Auszug der Informationsbroschre_2013 von ITB Consulting:

" .... Zuerst wird die Anzahl der gewerteten und richtig gelsten Aufgaben fr jede Aufgabengruppe berechnet (Punktzahl), wobei jede richtige Lsung mit einem Punkt bedacht wird. Dabei werden nicht alle Aufgaben fr die Bildung dieser Punktzahl bercksichtigt: Bis zu 6 Aufgaben pro Aufgabengruppe sind zwar Bestandteil des Tests, gehen aber nicht in den Gesamtwert ein."

----------


## Sum93

> Hab's jetzt mal geschafft nen Test zu simulieren und dabei 112 Punkte erreicht. 
> Ziemlich wenig wie ich finde. Wie sieht's bei euch aus?


Ich mach morgen auch mal ne Originalversion, mal schaun was dann bei mir rauskommt  :Big Grin:  
@wrigleys: 140/198 bei Fritest... wow!  :Smilie:

----------


## JulesMb

Hey
Ich habe auch ein wenig gelernt und iich muss sagen, dass ich meine grten Probleme bei den Muster zuordnen und den schlauchfiguren habe. Da ich denke, dass ich das ganz gut lernen kann wollte ich mir dazu Bcher kaufen. habe aber keine gefunden, die speziell diese Themenbereiche abdecken.

Kann mir da jdm weiterhelfen oder wie lernt ihr? 
Kommt jdm aus dem Kllner-Raum? Man knnte gemeinsam lernen, knntet mir ja ne PM schreiben.

Liebe Gre, wir schaffen das schon!
Jule

----------


## Chris021

Hi, 

ich habe mal eine Frage^^ Ihr lernt sicherlich nebst Originalversionen auch u.a. mit den Versionen von Fritest oder Meditrain. Mir persnlich kommt insbesondere der Meditrain-Test viel schwieriger vor als die Originalversion. Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob die Originalversion (die ja von irgendwann aus den 1980ern ist) hinsichtlich des Schwierigkeitsgrades heute noch aktuell ist? Hat da jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen bzw. kennt jemanden mit entsprechenden Erfahrungen/Einschtzungen? Wrd mich ber Antwort freuen!

LG, 
Chris

----------


## manna0987

Hallo Chris
Du bist da absolut nicht der einzige, vielen fllt das auf. Die Schwierigkeitsgradreihenfolge ist: Verffentlichte OV < Meditrain < Fritest (so empfinde ich es und schon einige andere hier im Forum, von denen ich gelesen habe  :Grinnnss!: ...Zumindest zum EMS kann ich sagen, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad nur leicht ob den OVs ist. 
lg manna

----------


## Chris021

Hey Manna,

danke fr die Antwort! Ok, das wre echt beruhigend... mir persnlich kommt der Meditrain-Test noch schwieriger vor, insbesondere Muster erkennen, quantitative und formale Probleme und Diagramme und Tabellen. Bei manchen mathematischen Aufgaben frage ich mich, wer das innerhalb von durchschnittlich 2,5 Minuten Bearbeitungszeit im Kopf rechnen soll ^^

----------


## mintymint

> Also Rohwert ist der Wert der erreichten Punkte, allerdings wurden die Einstreuaufgaben schon abgezogen. Die Einstreuaufgaben werden quasi so behandelt, als wren sie gar nicht da, egal ob falsch oder richtig. Das heit, wenn ihr z.b. Zu Hause die Originalversion bearbeitet und 20 von 24 Punkten erreicht in einem Untertests, dann knnte es nach der "echten" Bewertung sein, dass ihr entweder 20 Punkte erreicht (weil ihr genau die vier fragen falsch hattet, die auch Einstreuaufgaben waren) oder es kann sein, dass ihr nur 16 Punkte bekommt, weil ihr vier Fragen Falsch hattet, von denen keine einzige eine Einstreuaufgabe war.
> 
> Der Testwert errechnet sich dann schon relativ. Dh der hchste Testwert ist (ich glaube) 130 den niedrigsten wei ich gerade nichtmehr, danach werden anhand der Gau'schen normalverteilung die Testwerte anhand der Rohwerte verteilt, also derjenige, der die meisten rohpunkte hat, der bekommt den Testwert 130 zugewiesen und danach geht's Prozentual nach unten. Der Prozentrang errechnet sich dann genauso  
> 
> Das Notenequivalnt errechnet sich hnlich wie der Testwert und als Richtwert werden wohl irgendwie die Abiturnoten der Teilnehmer aus dem letzten Jahr herangezogen. Wie genau das funktioniert wei ich jetzt aber nichtmehr, ich war froh, dass ich es bis dahin verstanden hab, ist nicht ganz so leicht, da die entsprechenden Infos zu finden und sie dann zu verstehen ist nochmal ein anderes Thema  hat bei mir damals ewig gedauert, bis ich das mal raus hatte, aber falls es jemand genau wissen will, die Infos findet man auf jeden fall irgendwo da drauen im internet


danke fr die ultra lange antwort, obwohl dein erster satz schon alles geklrt hat  :Big Grin: ( aber der rest war natrlich auch sehr interessant  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Wrigleys

Also ist der EMS leichter als fritest? Nice  :Smilie: 

Ich muss dem aber widersprechen. Ich finde die med.nat. und textverstndnis bei meditrain schwieriger als bei fritest. Liegt aber auch daran, dass Fritest die fragen eindeutiger stellt.

----------


## Chris021

Ja, finde ich auch... auch die Diagramme empfinde ich bei Meditrain als schwerer im Gegensatz zu Fritest und erst recht zur OV, da man dort irgendwie auf jede kleinste Formulierung achten muss und extrem leicht in die Falle gelockt wird..

----------


## Wrigleys

> Ja, finde ich auch... auch die Diagramme empfinde ich bei Meditrain als schwerer im Gegensatz zu Fritest und erst recht zur OV, da man dort irgendwie auf jede kleinste Formulierung achten muss und extrem leicht in die Falle gelockt wird..


leicht in die Falle gelockt ist noch ein Euphemismus. Viele Formulierung sind schlichtweg irrefhrend und unterschiedlich interpretierbar.

----------


## Chris021

Ja, stimmt... hast du mit den Originalversionen von ITB auf deren Internetseite gearbeitet ?

----------


## Wrigleys

> Ja, stimmt... hast du mit den Originalversionen von ITB auf deren Internetseite gearbeitet ?


Nein, wo gibts die?

----------


## Chris021

Hier: http://www.medizinertest-vorbereitung.de/

Das sind nochmal zwei Tests von der Originalfirma, kosten allerdings Geld... Bin allerdings am berlegen, das auch zu machen, da die vielleicht nochmal ein besseres Bild vom Originaltest liefern ^^

----------


## Liliac

Sorry fr zu viel Text  :Big Grin:  nur bei der Frage ist mir noch eingefallen, was mich letztes Jahr so beschftigt hat und ich dachte ich schreib's gleich mal nieder, vllt hilft es ja doch irgendwem nochmal, also im Prinzip beschftigungstherapie aufgrund pltzlicher Freizeit in den Semesterferien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ganz ehrlich, macht euch nicht so einen Kopf wegen Stoppuhren. Ganz vorne sitzt jemanden mit ner Uhr, der sagt es geht los und ihr habt sechzig Minuten Zeit. Wenn ihr dann ne Uhr vor euch stehen habt, merkt euch einfach die Anfangszeit und gut ist. Entweder seid ihr so im Stress, dass ihr gar keine Zeit zum auf die Uhr schauen habt oder ihr habt zu viel Zeit und dann knnt ihr immer noch "ausrechnen", wann Ende ist. 

Und vor allem beim konzentrationstest wrde ich mich nicht mit der Zeit beschftigen. Sind eh nur acht Minuten und da solltet ihr wirklich ranklotzen, die Zeilen durchziehen und erst beim "stop" wieder hochschauen. Dann geht das auch. Ich war sogar frher fertig, was mich dann doch sehr verwundert Hat...

----------


## Sum93

Sagt mal, tut ihr euch bei den Figuren merken auch so unterschiedlich schwer bzw. leicht?  :Big Grin: 
Manchmal fllt mir zu so gut wie jeder Figur ne gute Assoziation ein, und dann sitz ich wieder vor den Dingern und denk mir nur: Wow, cool, ein paar krakelige Linien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer wie der Konzentrationstest ausgewertet wird? Da man ja auch radieren kann, habe ich immer Angst, dass ich nicht gut genug radiere und es trotz Radierung als Fehler gewertet wird. Oder, dass man eine Linie doch zu lang macht und dann ein zweites, falsches Zeichen mit erwischt oder so.

----------


## Wrigleys

Ich dachte immer be sorgfltiges arbeiten darf man nicht radieren ?

----------


## kiggg455

Zitat "Korrigieren Sie auf keinen Fall Ihre Markierungen." Und sowieso: es nimmt doch viel zu viel Zeit in Anspruch angesichts der Tatsache, dass man bei dem Untertest jede Sekunde braucht, oder?

----------


## Melina93

Ich dachte, dass ist nur eine Empfehlung, um Zeit zu sparen. Radieren an sich ist nicht verboten.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Melina, Bleistifte sind beim TMS gar nicht erlaubt... :peng:

----------


## Liliac

Du darfst auch bei dem Test nur Kugelschreiber/ Fineliner benutzen  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

> Sorry fr zu viel Text  nur bei der Frage ist mir noch eingefallen, was mich letztes Jahr so beschftigt hat und ich dachte ich schreib's gleich mal nieder, vllt hilft es ja doch irgendwem nochmal, also im Prinzip beschftigungstherapie aufgrund pltzlicher Freizeit in den Semesterferien


nein ich fands prima  :Smilie:  danke,danke. ich war nur verwundert wie viel mhe du dir machst. wir sollten dic alle auf einen kaffee einladen, nachdem wir bestanden haben (und das werden wir hoffentlich alle in diesem forum). dann wirst du nie mehr kaffee kaufen mssen :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Du darfst auch bei dem Test nur Kugelschreiber/ Fineliner benutzen


Laut der Informationsbroschre sind sogar Kugelschreiber verboten... :Woow:

----------


## Liliac

Huch ok, hatte nur noch "Dokumenten echt" im Kopf, aber wenn ich es mir richtig berlege, stand as bei unserer Klausur in der Uni und gar nicht beim Tms  :Big Grin:  

Ganz wichtig dahingehend: Meditatives anstarren und hochkonzentriertes austesten der Fineliner-Varianten im Drogeriemarkt des Vertrauens  :Big Grin:  ich glaub jeder andere hat mich fr bld gehalten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

Sorry fr diese Verwirrung. Im Taste The Test Band steht, dass man radieren darf und alles.Da steht sogar als "Tipp", dass man dann schon seinen Bleistift prpariert haben soll und alles. Keine Ahnung warum und wieso. Aber jetzt weis ich ja Bescheid  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

wie bld, dass man nicht radieren darf weil ich bei den einfachen versionen am ende noch ne menge zeit habe um zu korrigieren :/ ich mache meine linien oft viel zu lang oder daneben, sodass ich dachte das wre kein problem mit meiner restzeit.  :Frown:  doof. 

@erdbeermond
also eine stoppuhr ist mir persnlich einfach angenehmer, weil ich zuhause auch mit dem handy be und es so gewohnt ist, einfach immer drauf zu schauen ob ich in der zeit bin und mich damit zu beruhigen ( auerdem reicht manchmal ein blick auf die uhr um aufeinmal auf ein wahnsinnstempo zu kommen und ich tendiere dazu panisch zu werden, wenn ich denke ich habe zu lange gebraucht, was dann nach einem blick aufdie uhr wieder weg ist  :Big Grin:  )


durftet ihr das mit reinnehmen? nachher nehmen sie einem die stoppuhr weg, weil sie es zu eng sehen :/ wie war das bei euch in der vorherigen jahren hatte da jemand so eine auf dem tisch liegen?

----------


## Chris021

Hey,

dass die Fritest bzw. Meditrain Bcher von vielen als schwerer im Vergleich zu den zwei verffentlichten Originalversionen empfunden werden, habe ich jetzt schon fters gelesen^^ Gibt es vielleicht TMS-Absolventen von letzem Jahr (frheren Jahren) die mal ein bisschen von ihren Erfahrungen berichten wrden? Ist der Test heutzutage noch mit den lteren Originalversionen vergleicbar? 
Ich habe zeitweise echt etwas bammel, weil ich insb. die Meditrain-Bcher echt irrefhrend finde..

----------


## Sum93

Also ich hab heute mal die Originalversion I gemacht, bin etzt ohne Abzug von Einstreuaufgaben auf 161 Punkte gekommen ;) Konzentrationstest hab ich mir mal 15 Punkte gegeben, bin zwar ganz durch gekommen, aber ich denke ein paar Fehlerchen werden drin sein :Big Grin:  War zu faul zum Zhlen  :Smilie:  Kann das Ergebnis nur leider mal echt null einordnen, hat schon jemand den OVI durchgemacht?

----------


## Liliac

Also sowohl erdbeermond als auch ich haben bereits auch schon einiges zu dem Thema geschrieben, dazu muss man wohl ein wenig die letzten Seiten durchblttern, aber dann findet man auch was  :Smilie:  

Lieber Chris, ich hab Verstndnis, dass du keine Lust hast ber 100 Seiten durchzulesen, aber wenn es dich wirklich interessiert blttere doch bitte noch ein wenig durch, da findest du dann auch schon Antworten auf deine frage  :Smilie:  kurz gesagt: ich war der Meinung, dass der Test nicht so viel schwieriger ist, allerdings ist man im Test viel aufgeregter und sieht die Aufgaben auch zum ersten mal, da kann es dann sein, dass man bei einigen Aufgaben keine Ahnung hat wie man sie lsen soll, Weil sowas noch nie in den originalversionen vorkam. Sowas stresst im echten Test natrlich mehr. Auch wenn viele im letzten Jahr meinten, dass der Test schwerer war als die bungsversionen (was auch sein kann, wie gesagt, schwer einzuschtzen) so hatten doch die meisten aus dem Thread Ergebnisse ber 90%, viele sogar 99 oder 100.


Sum93: Zu den Ergebnissen der originalversionen kannst du ja mal im Thread vom letzten Jahr schauen, da haben viele Leute whrend der Vorbereitungsphase ihre bungswerte gepostet  :Smilie:

----------


## Chris021

Hey, 

danke fr die Antwort! Ja, die Seitenzahl hat mich anfangs etwas abgeschreckt  :bhh:  Aber ich bin grad schon dabei gewesen den Thread mal von vorne durchzublttern.

LG

----------


## Liliac

Ja die Seitenzahl wird nicht besser  :Big Grin:  ich hab aber letztes Jahr auch den Thread von 2011 durchgelesen (falls mal jemand die zeit fr diesen Thread oder gar den von 2012 aufbringen kann und will) und fand es schon hilfreich und vor allem motivierend, wenn man sieht was die Leute vor einem so gemacht haben, dass sie genauso aufgeregt waren und dass trotzdem alle ein Super Ergebnis hatten am Ende.

----------


## Bienchen26

Ich verkaufe noch den Meditrain Band 5 - Diagramme und Tabellen.Habe das diesen Februar gekauft und unerwartet einen Studienplatz ergattert. Neupreis war 32 - wrde es fr 25 inklusive Versand verkaufen! 
Bei Interesse bitte melden!

----------


## Melina93

Habt ihr schon eure Einladung ausgedruckt?  :Smilie: 
Oh Gott, jetzt gehts echt los. Ich bin schon sooo nervs. Und ich habe ausgerechnet Sektor F...klingt irgendwie so negativ -.-

----------


## Ani90

Oh ja  :Oh nee...:  jetzt gehts mir bestimmt auch wieder ein paar Tage schlechter als sonst  :Smilie:  bei mir steht Sektor B hrt sich ganz nett an

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Habt ihr schon eure Einladung ausgedruckt? 
> Oh Gott, jetzt gehts echt los. Ich bin schon sooo nervs. Und ich habe ausgerechnet Sektor F...klingt irgendwie so negativ -.-



Cool, das man die Einladung schon drucken kann  :Big Grin:  (ich hatte eigentlich den 28.03 im Hinterkopf)

....  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  Ja jetzt gehts wirklich los! 

Toll find ich ja, dass es mit dem Testlokal geklappt hat ... Ist ja auch schonmal etwas  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin im Sektor A.  :Grinnnss!:  Ist noch jemand in Frankfurt Niederrad dabei?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Saphira.

Blo nicht an die negativ-magische Kraft von Buchstaben glauben! Der Sektorplatz ist total egal wie auch bei jeder Klausur, selbst die erste Reihe ist nicht immer die, die am schlimmsten dran ist  :Top: .

So gut wie ihr euch hier alle vorbereitet muss dass doch fast was werden! Meine Daumen sind euch auf jeden Fall gedrckt.

----------


## Wrigleys

hatte diese woche schwere motivationsprobleme. Bin nicht dazugekommen, mir neue Bcher zu bestellen und alte aufgaben bringens nicht so.

Habe aber heute abend mal Diagramme (original TMS) gemacht und hatte 23 richtige  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Heute habe ich frei  :Grinnnss!:  Habe gerade in der Orginalversion das Textverstndnis gemacht und hatte dabei 21/24 Aufgaben richtig!  :Top:  Ich denke, dass das schonmal ganz gut ist. Wenn ich vom dem Sachverhalt im Text keine oder nur wenig Ahnung habe mache ich mir eine Skizze, ansonsten reicht mir nur das Duchlesen des Textes! Auf in Runde 2!!!  :Smilie: 

Achja: In meiner Panik habe ich mir gestern Abend noch das Vorbereitungsmaterial von Fritest bestellt  :Smilie: 

Edit: Bin beim Konzentrationstest gerade bis Zeile 37 gekommen. Es wird also und macht nebenbei auch noch Spa!  :Love:  Bald pack ich den ganzen Bogen!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

hallo  ::-bee: 

milkakuh du liest den text im textverstndnis ganz durch und machst notizen, kommst du mit der zeit zurecht?
ich lese immer erst die frage und such dann im text nach der antwort, komme mit der zeit super zurecht, aber teilweise hab ich ganz schn viel falsch :/

mit den diagrammen komme ich auch nicht gut zurecht, hmm irgendwie komme ich berall nicht so gut zurecht, und langsam rennt die zeit schon davon :/ ich hoffe das wird noch was mit mir :/

----------


## *milkakuh*

> hallo 
> milkakuh du liest den text im textverstndnis ganz durch und machst notizen, kommst du mit der zeit zurecht?
> ich lese immer erst die frage und such dann im text nach der antwort, komme mit der zeit super zurecht, aber teilweise hab ich ganz schn viel falsch :/


Ja, ich lese mir den Text komplett durch, sonst habe ich zu viele Fehler. Mit der Zeit komme ich ganz gut hin. Dadurch, dass ich BioLK hatte und eine medizinische Ausbildung mache sind mir viele Themen nicht fremd (z.B. Blutzirkulation, Lungenvolumina,...) da lese ich mir schnell den Text durch und schau dann welche Antwort richtig ist. Bei Themen, bei denen ich wenig Ahnung habe und bei komplexen Vorgngen mache ich mir kleine Skizzen. Wenn du magst kann ich gerne mal ein paar exemplarische Skizzen posten, fr die Anfertigung brauch ich wirklich nur ganz wenig Zeit. Kann die Aufgabe dann trotzdem in 2-3 Minuten bearbeiten.

Ich muss nochmal Aufgaben zu den Diagrammen machen, da hatte ich beim ersten Mal auch nur 58% richtig. Kann also leider noch keine Tipps geben. Und das Gefhl, dass mir die Zeit davon rennt habe ich auch. Im Muster zuordnen und bei den Schlauchfiguren bin ich richtig richtig schlecht...

----------


## spirit of india

oh das mit deinen skizzen wre supi  :Smilie:  

ich versuch am wochenende auch nochmal mein glck im textversrndnis und lese sen text komplett durch. ich hab auch ne medizinische ausbildung  :Smilie:  

okkk das beruhigt mich ein wenig, das ich nicht alleine bin, mit diesem gefhl. aber wir werden das schon hinbekommen  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hier ein paar Skizzen zu Aufgaben aus der Originalversion I des TMS (5. aktualisierte Auflage):

IMAG0654.jpg

IMAG0655.jpg

IMAG0656.jpg

IMAG0657.jpg

Du siehst also, dass ich teilweise echt nur ganz kurze Skizzen mache. Die Skizzen fertige ich parallel zum Textlesen an (ich lese mir den Text also in der Regel nur einmal durch). Um die richtige Antwort zu finden arbeite ich dann meistens nur noch mit den Skizzen und zeichne mir da ggf. ein, was passiert (wenn bspw. eine Erkrankung vorliegt). Ansonsten benutze ich halt Abkrzungen und Zeichen, die mir aus der Ausbildung gelufig sind. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja ein bisschen weiter?!  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

IMAG0658.jpg

Ich habe gerade einen Test zu den Schlauchfiguren bearbeitet und es lief zum ersten Mal gut!!! 

Hatte von 24 Aufgaben nur 5 Fehler, was fr mich echt sehr gut ist!  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

supppper, ich danke dir. ich sehe es mit heute abend nach der arbeit mal an. und porbiers dann mal aus. vlt hilft es ya wirklich  :Smilie:  

siehste klappt doch gut bei dir ;) so ein kleines erfolgserlebnis tut gut ne?

----------


## mintymint

spirit of india kauf dir doch das studenten helfen studenten buch zu textverstndnis- ich finde es wirklich gut und jemand meinte mal, dass die mittelschweren texte genauso sind wie im test  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

milkakuh schlauchaufgaben sind nur bungssache finde ich-je fter du das machst desto besser wirst du (versprochen). :Smilie:  

was die einladungen angeht bin ich fast zu feige um die auszudrucken.da wird alles aufeinmal so greifbar und vieeel zu nah. 
aber ich habe jetzt mal geguckt- sektor e ( gut, dass saphira was dazu gesagt hat  :Big Grin: ). 
ist noch jemand in bochum mit dabei? dann kann man sich ja in der mittagspause treffen  :Smilie:

----------


## MediPrincess

Ich bin auch in Bochum dabei  :Smilie:  

P.S. Die meisten Schwierigkeiten habe ich mit quantative und formale Probleme :/

----------


## MiniOne

Ich bin auch in Bochum dabei.

----------


## mintymint

prima.dann sollten wir uns in der pause treffen wenn der "groe tag" dann vor der tr steht  :Big Grin:  vlt schickt ihr mir eine pn mit euren fb adressen und ich adde euch einfach?(oder umgekehrt je nachdem was euch angenehmer ist- oder auch gar nicht?  :Big Grin: )

----------


## weitwech

Hey Ihr Lieben,

ich wollte euch mal fragen, wies bei euch aussieht mit dem medizinisch naturwissenschaftlichem Grundverstndnis?

Ich bin ja relativ optimistisch an die Sache ran gegangen als ich 22 richtige hatte in dem Untertest medizinisch naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis in der OV1.
Ich hab dann angefangen die Aufgaben im meditrain zu bearbeiten...
es war ein Schock, ich hab nicht mal 10 richtige gehabt  :Frown: 

Wie gings/gehts euch denn damit? Tipps?

----------


## mintymint

war bei mir genauso  :Big Grin:  manchmal total viele und dann wieder nur 11/20. ich habe deswegen angefangen bei schweren sachen kleine skizzen zu machen (auch wenn das so viel zeit raubt, aber damit lassen sch flchtigkeitsfehler vermeiden) 
man kann zwar hoffen, dass die version im test wie die der originalbcher ist, aber ich wage das leicht zu bezweifeln.

ich habe zudem auch das problem,dass ich die buchstaben ab und zu falsch anzukreuze obwohl ich die aussagen richtig hatte (besonders im textverstndnis :/ bei einem durchlauf heute sogar 2 mal.)

----------


## Ani90

Das passiert auch des fteren  :Grinnnss!:  ich freu mich total das ich mal auf ne schlssige Lsung gekommen bin und kreuz dann etwas an, was ich gar nicht ankreuzen wollte...warum das wohl so ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## weitwech

minty ich werd das mal beherzigen mit den skizzen..
ich hoffe die fragen in med.grundv. werden nicht so irrefhrend sein wie die in den bchern von meditrain...

----------


## mintymint

im test mssen wir einfach stocksteif alles doppelt nd dreifach berprfen ob es dann richtig angekreuzt ist (nimmtvermutlich zeit aber es ist im nachhinein weniger rgerlich wenn man sichere punkte hat) 
jedesmal rgere ich mich grn und blau (gelb bin ich ja schon  :Big Grin: )  und schwre mir dann das nchste alles mal gaanz ordentlich anzukreuzen und nach dem ersten untertest durchlauf ist es wieder dahin.

----------


## Melina93

Meditrain finde ich aber auch irrefhrend. Manchmal denke ich mir, dass man von den gegebenen Informationen das doch gar nicht ableiten kann oder so. 
Aber ihr macht da Skizzen? Ich mache hchstens ein paar Pfeile oder schreibe ein, zwei Wrter heraus.

----------


## mintymint

finde ich auch. ist aber nicht nur bei meditrain so  :Frown:  
hoffe beim test ist das eindeutiger. 
also nur zu den fiesen aufgaben wo ich nicht weiterkomme, ansonsten makier ich nur einbisschen. (draufstarren und hoffen, dass die antwort einem entgegenspringt frisst sogar noch mehr zeit  :Big Grin: )

----------


## weitwech

Wie findet Ihr denn die Bcher Taste the Test so?

Meint ihr die sind hilfreicher?

ich hab vor die mir zu bestellen, und wrd gern eure Meinung dazu hren..

----------


## mintymint

die sind schlimm finde ich. total schwer abgesehen von dem muster zuordnen und deren diagramme sind unbrauchbar (schmierig, und die lsungsanstze wren bei meditrain als falsch angegeben.) ich wrde sie mir aber trotzdem holen (gebraucht) weil es nicht schadet, wenn du einfach mehr bung hast  :Smilie:  
brigends war das jetzt auf das buch " mini-med-test" bezogen.


aber habe das gefhl, dass diagramme bei fritest auch einfacher sind als die von meditrain. die haben viel weniger irgendwelche fallen und finde deren diagramme leichter ablesbar. ist das bei euch auch so oder bilde ich mir das ein?

----------


## spirit of india

ich hab gar nicht so viele bungsmaterial, nur die originalversionen, ein heftchen fr quantitative/foramel probleme & eins fr schlauchfiguren,muster zu ordnen, fakten/figuren lernen, und noch paar sachen von einer, die letzten jahr an so einem kurs teilgenommen hat. ich hoffe trotzdem das es ausreicht :/

----------


## MediPrincess

> ich hab gar nicht so viele bungsmaterial, nur die originalversionen, ein heftchen fr quantitative/foramel probleme & eins fr schlauchfiguren,muster zu ordnen, fakten/figuren lernen, und noch paar sachen von einer, die letzten jahr an so einem kurs teilgenommen hat. ich hoffe trotzdem das es ausreicht :/


Ich hab bis jetzt nur die Orginalhefte  :Big Grin:

----------


## medzahp

Ich hab am meisten Probleme mit quantitativen Problemstellungen :/ lsen kann ich die aufgaben schon aber nicht in den 2,5 min die einem da zur Verfgung stehen. Rechnet ihr die Aufgaben im Kopf oder schriftlich auf nem Schmierblatt?
Habt ihr viell sonst noch Tipps? Ich bin ein wenig verzweifelt weil ich jetzt nicht unbedingt die Zeit hab jeden Tag Kopfrechnen zu ben...

----------


## Erdbeermond

Du bekommst da zum einen ein Heft zum reinschmieren, zum anderen darft du auch direkt in die Angabe reinkritzeln. Musst also nicht unbedingt
kopfrechnen

----------


## Wrigleys

Hat jemand den Meditrain Trainingstest zur Hand? Bei den Aufgaben 177&178 komm ich bei beiden Aufgaben auf E- auch nach mehrmaligen durchlesen. Kann mir das einer erklren?

----------


## mintymint

also ich habs mir angesehen, wre aber auch wie du beide mal auf e gekommen. ich meine bei 178 muss 3 doch stimmen ?     ( dopamin liegt bei etwa 0.05 und chloramphenicol bei fast 1. 0,05 mal 20 ist 1.)

jetzt will ich das aber auch erklrt habe :/ kann uns jemand helfen? 
findet jemand die meditrain diagramme auch viel schlimmer als die von fritest?ich finde fritest macht weniger irgendwelche fallen rein und ihre diagramme sind auch eindeutiger.

----------


## mintymint

oh zu 177 kann ich jetzt doch noch was sagen: bei 20 grad und 80% rel. feuchtigkeit ist die prozentzahl "nur" 94% dh dass es bei anderen bedingungen noch besser wre, weswegen aussage 4 falsch wre. 
total blde falle.

----------


## Liliac

Also bei Aufgabe 177 stimmt Lsung C schon: da geht es ja um die zusammengenommene Gre, die ist aber relativ und zusammen gibt die Linke und die rechte Seite immer 100%

Bei 178 grbel ich noch  :Big Grin: 

Edit: ok jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es nicht doch an den 0,96 liegt, ich wei es nicht, ich htte es mir aber wie oben erklrt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wrigleys

Ja. Ok 94% sind nicht 100%. Aber unter den anderen Bedingungen ist die relative populationsgrsse ja doch der grte (maximale) Wert. Ist halt irgendwie nicht so wirklich eindeutig. Dann htte es vllt absolut maximal heien mssen  :bhh: 

Bei fritest hab ich weniger Probleme da sind die Aufgaben auch immer eindeutig

----------


## Liliac

Also ich bin da auch gerade nicht so ganz drin, ich erinner mich, dass die bei medilearn mit Absicht immer so sehr auf die kleinen Details versessen waren, es knnte also sein, dass der Satz eben auf die relative Verteilung auf 100% abzielt,  kann aber auch sein, dass es um das 0,96 geht. Ich finde den Satz eher unglcklich formuliert, da er sich nicht klar auf eins der beiden bezieht, man also gar nicht sicher wei, ob man sich jetzt freuen kann den Unterschied zwischen relativ und absolut zu kennen  :Big Grin:  und bei Aufgabe 178 habe ich keine Ahnung was das soll...

----------


## MediPrincess

Normalerweise wenn es um populationsdiagramme handelt, werden die allgemeinen Begriffe dazu wie z.B Minimum, Optimum, Maximum... verwendet. Wre um einiges leichter zu verstehen  :Big Grin:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

also ich glaube nicht, dass die Aufgaben im Test viel schwerer sind, als in den Orginalversionen - drum raten die entwickler ja eigentlich auch davon ab, anderes bungsmaterial zu benutzen.

Weiss jemand, was in den letzten Jahren fr Konzentrationstests dran waren? Mit buchstaben hab ich nmlich kein Problem, mit komischen Zeichen oder gar Additionsaufgaben bin ich allerdings ziemlich berfordert :/

----------


## Ani90

Ich glaube im TMS kamen bisher nur Buchstaben und Kreise dran, das mit den Additionsaufgaben und hnliches kamen bisher nur im EMS, ich hoffe auch dass etwas wie bd oder hnliches dran kommt  :Grinnnss!:  aber wer wei ich bereite mich lieber auf das schlimmste vor und kann mich freuen wenn es nicht so kommt...

----------


## weitwech

ich heute mal den Untertest Textverstndnis vom blauen Buch von meditrain (heit Trainingstest) gemacht..
und ich bin klglich dran gescheitert.. ich konnte gerade mal zwei Texte bearbeiten und von den fragen hatte ich nur 4 richtig :Oh nee...: 


ich bin echt schockiert.

meint ihr das liegt daran dass ich die texte berflogen hab und nach den antworten gesucht hab???

----------


## Melina93

Bei Textverstndnis war ich am Anfang auch sooo mega schlecht. Du musst dir ne Strategie aneignen, bei der du ohne viel Zeit zu verlieren detailiert nachlesen kannst. Ich arbeite dafr mit zwei Farben, das geht ganz gut.

----------


## Wrigleys

Also ich arbeite nicht mit Farben. Ich lese mir den Text einmal grndlich(!) durch und bearbeite dann die Fragen. Wenn man es richtig gemacht hat, wei man meist, wo man im Text nochmal nachschauen muss, um die Lsung
Zu finden. Ist meiner Meinung nach die schnellste Lsung.  Markieren und skizzieren kostet zeit und die sollte man darin investieren, dB Text richtig zu verstehen. 

Und auf keinen fall den Text berfliegen. So verlockend es auch sein mag. Das fhrt dazu, dass man am Ende doch nochmal durchlesen muss und oft findet man dann nur schwierig die textstelle.

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Markieren und skizzieren kostet zeit und die sollte man darin investieren, dB Text richtig zu verstehen.


Nun ja, du magst Recht haben, dass das Zeit kostet, aber vielen hilft es, den Text einfach besser zu verstehen bevor man sich den fnf mal durchliest. Ich arbeite auf gerne mit Skizzen und hatte mit dieser Methode gengend Zeit im TMS und nur zwei der gewerteten Fragen falsch.

----------


## Melina93

Ich mache auch keine Skizzen, auer bei Kreislufen. Aber wenn man gar nichts markiert brauche ich zumindest ewig, um die Stelle wieder zu finden. Die Farben sind lediglich eine Orientierung.

Hat einer ne Idee wie wahrscheinlich ein Konzentrationstest mit gedrehten Zeichen ist? Also irgendwelche 90 oder 180 Grad Drehungen? Die sind so grausam  :Frown:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Yeah, Schlauchfiguren sind keine Zufallstreffer mehr!!!  :Top:

----------


## medzahp

Mache heute mal die OV 1 was hattet ihr denn da so fr Ergebnisse also Rohpunktzahl insgesamt?
Habe bis jetzt nur meditrain und fritest Aufgaben gemacht mal sehn ob die OV 1 wirklich "leichter" ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sum93

> Mache heute mal die OV 1 was hattet ihr denn da so fr Ergebnisse also Rohpunktzahl insgesamt?
> Habe bis jetzt nur meditrain und fritest Aufgaben gemacht mal sehn ob die OV 1 wirklich "leichter" ist


Siehe paar Seiten vorher, hatte ca. 160 mit Einstreuaufgaben ;)

----------


## Melina93

Das Lustige bei den Originalversionen war, dass wenn man vorher fritest oder meditrain gemacht hat, man immer dachte, dass irgendwo fiese Fallen sein mssen. Waren aber keine.
War zumindest bei mir so, dass v.a. meditrain einen irgendwann paranoid macht  :Big Grin: 
Ich war auch bei den Originalversionen richtig gut und auch besser als bei fritest ( da sind vor allem manche Muster echt fies)

----------


## medzahp

wow 160 mit einstreuaufgaben ist ziemlich gut! hast du schon viel gebt? ich habe bis jetzt nur fakten & figuren& schlauchis gemacht das halt von fri und meditrain.
Mein Ergebnis bei der OV 1 war leider noch lange nicht so gut (122)  :Frown: 
Ich fand das nicht alle Teile unbedingt leichter waren als Meditrain und fri.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Muster zuordnen bringt mich echt noch um den Verstand!!!  :Traurig:  Heute sind die Vorbereitungsbcher von fritest bei mir eingetroffen. Im ersten Test habe ich in der vorgegebenen Zeit gerade mal 12 Muster bearbeiten knnen und davon waren auch noch 6 falsch.  :Wand:  Und bei den Schlauchfiguren werde ich irgendwie auf einmal auch wieder viiiiiiel schlechter. 

Aber eins muss ich sagen: Die Qualitt von fritest gefllt mir besser als die von meditrain....

----------


## Chris021

Ich muss auch sagen, Fritest ist von den drei groen Anbietern echt noch das am besten strukturierteste... 
Hat jemand zufllig das Buch von Medtest "Quantitative und formale Probleme" ? Kann es sein, dass dort Fehler und zwar nicht allzu wenige drin sind ? :-S

----------


## Sum93

> wow 160 mit einstreuaufgaben ist ziemlich gut! hast du schon viel gebt? ich habe bis jetzt nur fakten & figuren& schlauchis gemacht das halt von fri und meditrain.
> Mein Ergebnis bei der OV 1 war leider noch lange nicht so gut (122) 
> Ich fand das nicht alle Teile unbedingt leichter waren als Meditrain und fri.


Naja viel gebt ist immer relativ  :Big Grin:  Ich hab von Meditrain die Bcher zu Muster und Schlauchfiguren je 2 mal durch, Figuren und Fakten lernen n bisl was und von Fritest eben auch die Bcher zu Muster und Schlauchfiguren einmal durch. Zu Diagramme und den mathematischen Sachen hab ich noch so gut wie gar nichts gemacht...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wrigleys

Oh man ich hab mir jetzt noch "Taste the Test " zugelegt und das Buch bringt mich um den verstand. 

Es heit ja oft fritest sei am schwierigsten, aber das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Immerhin sind die Lsungen immer logisch und fehlerfrei. 

Bei fritest war ich immer sehr gut bei Diagramme und bei Taste the Test komm ich gerade mal auf 50%  :Big Grin: . Keine Ahnung, die Diagramme sind unsauber gedruckt und oft kann ich die Lsung nicht nachvollziehen. 

Auch bei Muster- im Originaltest und fritest Schneide ich gut ab. Meditrain und medtest haben druckartefakte. Oft muss man dann interpretieren: war der Fehler jetzt gewollt ode ist es nur ein Druckfehler 

ARG

----------


## Melina93

Wirgleys, mach dir nichts daraus. Die Diagramma sind wirklich uneindeutig in "Taste the Test". Es gibt ja zwei Bnde und selbst die sind widersprchlich. 
Und bei Mustern wrde ich mich ber jeden gefundenen Fehler freuen  :Smilie: 
Ich denke im TMS selbst werden sie schon darauf achten, dass es keine "falschen Fehler" gibt. 

Habt ihr auch so Schiss vor den Einstreuungsaufgaben? Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Teilnehmer im Schnitt 10-18 davon bearbeiten. Wenn man die alle richtig hat, zieht es einen ja total runter...

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich finde die Aufgaben von Taste the test und Meditrain auch nicht wirklich gut. Werde mich da wohl eher an den Originalversionen orientieren. 

Ich habe vor den Einsreuungsaufgaben eigentlich weniger Angst. Das wird schon!  :Smilie:

----------


## still-waiting?

Hat noch jemand Interesse an gnstigem Material zur Vorbereitung? Wenn ja --> Einfach eine pn schreiben  :Smilie:

----------


## Chris021

Echt tzend, dass es nicht von offizieller Seite wenigstens ein bisschen mehr Material gibt... Obwohl auf der Seite gegenteilig behauptet, bringt es rein gar nichts, sich nebst OV I und II noch die Online-Version von ITB zu kaufen, da diese fast identisch sind... 
Kann jemand von euch zufllig bungsmaterial fr "Quantitative und formale Probleme" empfehlen ?

LG

----------


## mintymint

kann mri einer mit einer aufgabe helfen? also grob heit sie so: wie viele punkte sind auf cm^2 wenn jedes davon einen abstand von 100 nm hat. 
fr die lsung habe ich dann cm in nm umgewandelt das wren dann bei enem cm 10 000 000 nm ( weil ein cm ja 10^-2m und ein nanometer ja 10^-9m ) aber dann geteilt durch 100 ergibt dann 100 000 punkte. die lsung gibt es aber nciht in den vorgeschlagenen lsungen.

----------


## Sum93

Ich hab neuerdings bei Konzentrationstests immer das Problem dass ich gern mal ne Zeile berspring, des haut dann gleich mal 10 Fehler rein  :Big Grin: 

Chris021: Ich b zurzeit mit dem bungsbuch von Meditrain. Die Lsungswege sind meiner Meinung nach nicht immer die einfachsten bzw. nicht immer leicht nachzuvollziehen, aber im Groen und Ganzen kann mans schon als Vorbereitung empfehlen  :Smilie:

----------


## Chris021

:Big Grin:  
ok, alles klar  :Big Grin:  sind die aufgaben am TMS orientiert ? Einige Rezesionen auf amazon meinen, einige Aufgaben seien absolut nicht am Test orintiert ?? xD

----------


## MediPrincess

Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Lsungsbuch fr die Orginalbcher ?

----------


## Chris021

Soweit ich wei nicht, in der Online-Version von ITB sind Lsungen enthalten.. aber meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht notwendig, da man die Lsungen vieler Aufgaben in Foreneintrgen etc. googeln kann

----------


## mintymint

kann mir echt niemand bei der aufgabe helfen? (vlt hab ich sie auch bld formuliert) aber ich sitze hier schon eine ewigkeit und komme einfach nicht auf das ergebnis  :Frown:

----------


## mintymint

@mediprincess es gibt welche- medtest hat in seinem mathe buch die lsungen zu den original aufgaben. (aber das ding ist echt teuer und da die seiten das teilweise verstndlicher erklren wrde ich mir nciht die mhe machen das zu holen) 

@chris also sie behandeln auf jedenfall die punkte, die in den tests hufig vorkommen meine ich. (sowas wie mischungsrechnung ist da anscheinend jedes jahr mit bei. ansonsten achten die wohl sehr darauf, dass man mit greneinheiten umgehen kann)

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Hey  :Smilie: 
Ich bin dieses mal auch dabei, aber in Chemnitz  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Hallo alle zusammen  :Smilie: 

Ich werd am 4.5. den TMS in Chemnitz machen  :Smilie: 
Hab mir alle mglichen TMS Bcher geholt und be jetzt schon ne Weile fleiig ;)

----------


## weitwech

> Muster zuordnen bringt mich echt noch um den Verstand!!!  Heute sind die Vorbereitungsbcher von fritest bei mir eingetroffen. Im ersten Test habe ich in der vorgegebenen Zeit gerade mal 12 Muster bearbeiten knnen und davon waren auch noch 6 falsch.  Und bei den Schlauchfiguren werde ich irgendwie auf einmal auch wieder viiiiiiel schlechter. 
> 
> Aber eins muss ich sagen: Die Qualitt von fritest gefllt mir besser als die von meditrain....



Mach dir blo keine sorgen milkakuh! bei mir war das am anfang genauso.. fritest ist glaube ich so das hchste an niveau.. 
bei mir wars genauso.. ich hab mit meditrain angefangen zu lernen, und als ich fritest in der hand hatte z.b. Muster zuordnen rutschte ich komplett wieder ab  :Frown: 
nimm dir doch nicht die ganzen 20 aufgaben auf einmal vor.. mach am anfang nur 10 in der vorgegebenen zeit, du wirst sehen mit der zeit wirst du echt besser..
was die fehler betrifft, arbeitet fritest eher mit streckungen stauchungen, 

distanzen verschieben und so weiter.. nach jeder bearbeiteten aufgabe, siehst du dir diese genau an, insbesondere die falsch waren..

dann wird das schon.. du bekommst halt extrem viel bung rein, egal ob die aufgaben qualitativ gut oder schlecht sind..

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer wie der Konzentrationstest von letztem Jahr war? Signalerkennung oder Reihenfolge?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich glaube letztes Jahr kam ein pq-Test dran, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, irgendwo im Thread hier haben das die Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr schonmal gepostet.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen Tipp bei den Schlauchfiguren fr mich? Die Drehbewegungen (rechts, links, hinten) kann ich mittlerweile sehr sicher erkennen, aber bei den Kippbewegungen wei ich nie, ob es sich um die Ansicht von oben oder unten handelt, da rate ich eigentlich immer....Hat da jemand einen Trick?

----------


## Melina93

Also ich gehe da eigentlich immer nach den Regeln. Vielleicht hilft es dir, nicht nur zu schauen, was im rechten Bild vorne ist, sondern auch mal zu schauen, was oben bzw. hinten ist. Je mehr du von der Schlauchfigur anschaust, desto klarer kannst du die Bewegung benennen, finde ich. Du solltest nie nur eine Schlaufe oder so anschauen, sondern immer mehrere Elemente.

----------


## Wrigleys

Schlauchfiguren ganz einfach.


Was in der Vorderansicht vorne ist ist in der Unteransicht oben. 
Was in der Vorderansicht Hinten ist ist in der Unteransicht unten

Was in der Vorderansicht vorne ist ist in der Oberansicht unten
Was in der Vorderansicht hinten ist ist in der Oberansicht oben.

----------


## Vilsa

> Ich glaube letztes Jahr kam ein pq-Test dran, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, irgendwo im Thread hier haben das die Teilnehmer vom letzten Jahr schonmal gepostet.


Ich meine letztes Jahr war der bd Test dran, aber kann mich auch irren. ber die Suche habe ich es gerade nicht mehr gefunden.

----------


## MediPrincess

Ich hab irgendwie bei jedem Durchgang 3 Zeilen ber  :Frown:

----------


## aii

Letztes Jahr war pq.

----------


## likhil

mintymint...
Hast du jetzt die Lsung???
Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstehe, geht es darum, wieviel Punkte in ein quadr.cm passen, wenn sie 100nm voneinander entfernt sind, oder?
Also dein Ansatz war nicht schlecht.
1cm = 10^7 nm
ein quadr. zentimeter(cm^2) sind jedoch (10^7nm)^2. Es handelt sich ja um eine Flche!
Also ist ein qcm gleich 10^14qnm und diese musst du dann durch hundert teilen...
Ich bin mir auch nicht super sicher, aber so msste es eig. sein.
Oder hat jmd eine andere Idee oder findet den/die Fehler?

----------


## mintymint

danke, dass sich einer endlich der aufgabe angenommen hat !  :Smilie:  
aber ich habe die lsung schon : 
also 1cm sind 10^7nm dann diese geteilt durch 100 nm dann sinds 10^5nm diese dann quadrieren, da es eine flche ist:     10^5* 10^5 =10^10 = 10 milliarden. (total rgerlich bei solchen aufgaben. vergesse immer das quadrieren oder das wurzel ziehen :/ )

----------


## medzahp

Kann mir jmnd sagen wo ich die Lsungserklrungen fr den MED-Sim von Fritest herbekomme? auf der hp steht was von "im Downloadbereich verfgbar" aber da ist irgendwie nichts was sich runterladen lsst ://

----------


## maniraf

> Kann mir jmnd sagen wo ich die Lsungserklrungen fr den MED-Sim von Fritest herbekomme? auf der hp steht was von "im Downloadbereich verfgbar" aber da ist irgendwie nichts was sich runterladen lsst ://


hier kannst du die Lsungen herunterladen:

http://fritest.ch/cms/Loesungen-downloaden

----------


## MiniOne

Hat jemand von euch Tipps zum Fakten lernen? Ich brauche immer noch 9 Minuten um mir alles zu merken. Und volle Punktzahl habe ich leider auch noch nie erreicht.

----------


## Melina93

Mehr als dir die wildesten Stories auszudenken, kannst du eh nicht machen. Manche meinen, dass Standardbilder gut helfen sollen. Also dass du dir fr bestimmte Krankheiten oder fr bestimmte Adjektive gewisse Bilder ausdenkst, die du immer wieder verwendest.
Dann solltest du auch immer die Gruppen lernen. Da die Fakten sortiert sind, kannst du so beispielsweise auf das Alter einer Person schlieen, nur weil du dich an die Berufsgruppe erinnerst.

----------


## Sum93

Also ich persnlich bilde mir immer erst ne Geschichte zur Abfolge der Gruppen um mir so spter die Altersangaben erschlieen zu knnen. Dann schau ich dass ich mir bei jeder Gruppe zu 2 Fllen ne Geschichte ausdenk  :Smilie:  Da nehm ich natrlich die 2 leichteren. Komme also dann auf so ca. 10 Stories. Rest erschliee ich dann. Fhrt immer zu 14 bis 18 Punkten  :Smilie: 

Bin aber ganz zurfrieden mit diesen Punktzahlen, anfangs kam ich nicht mal auf 10  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wrigleys

Habe bis jetzt Fakten lernen und Figuren lernen auch nur so sekundr gelernt aber ich hab heute mal einmal Fakten lernen gemacht und bin auf 18/20 gekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melina93

Man wird da mit der Zeit auch besser finde ich. Man kann sich dann schneller etwas ausdenken. Ist nur eine Frage des Trainings. Ich kann mir eigentlich nie was merken und erst recht keine Namen. Aber jetzt schon, zumindest fr eine Stunde  :Smilie:

----------


## alida93

Huhu, bin neu hier ::-dance: 

schreibe den TMS dieses Jahr in Karlsruhe..

hat noch jemand ein bungsbuch zu den quantitativen und formalen Problemen zu verkaufen?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hat jemand von euch das Heft "Schlauchfiguren" von fritest? Ich komme im ersten Test bei Aufgabe 7 und 19 jeweils auf andere Ergebnisse als in der Lsung. Kann vielleicht nochmal jemand von euch nachschauen?  :Smilie:

----------


## trx87

> Habt ihr schon eure Einladung ausgedruckt? 
> Oh Gott, jetzt gehts echt los. Ich bin schon sooo nervs. Und ich habe ausgerechnet Sektor F...klingt irgendwie so negativ -.-


Viel wichtiger als der Name des Sektors ist wer dort Aufsicht macht und ob der Sektor im direkten Blickfeld der Testleiter liegt.
Was viele nicht wissen, ist, dass die Aufsichten allesamt Mediziner (Grtenteils auch Studenten) sind. Und zumindest bei uns euch niemand was Bses will. Bei den Testleitern sieht das leider etwas anders aus.
Aber wer mich etwas whrend des Tests gefragt hat, hat auch immer eine Antwort bekommen ;)

In diesem Sinne... bis Mai!

----------


## Wrigleys

> Hat jemand von euch das Heft "Schlauchfiguren" von fritest? Ich komme im ersten Test bei Aufgabe 7 und 19 jeweils auf andere Ergebnisse als in der Lsung. Kann vielleicht nochmal jemand von euch nachschauen?


Also bei 7 stimmt meiner Meinung nach irgendetwas nicht. Da geht irgendwie ein Ende verloren oder so. Dass es die linke Ansicht ist knnte man am ehesten noch an dem Unteren Ende des Schlauches sehen. Aber das obere Ende ist irgendwie falsch.

Bei 19 hingegen war mir direkt klar, dass es A ist. Achte dabei auf die Kreuzung der kabel am Rechten Bildrand in der Vorderansicht, die ist auf dem zweiten Bild in der Mitte im Vordergrund wiederzuerkennen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Vielen Dank Wrigleys!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Auf in Runde 3!  ::-winky:

----------


## MiniOne

> Also bei 7 stimmt meiner Meinung nach irgendetwas nicht. Da geht irgendwie ein Ende verloren oder so. Dass es die linke Ansicht ist knnte man am ehesten noch an dem Unteren Ende des Schlauches sehen. Aber das obere Ende ist irgendwie falsch.
> 
> Bei 19 hingegen war mir direkt klar, dass es A ist. Achte dabei auf die Kreuzung der kabel am Rechten Bildrand in der Vorderansicht, die ist auf dem zweiten Bild in der Mitte im Vordergrund wiederzuerkennen.


Ich finde auch, dass es etwas merkwrdig aussieht. Aber es knnte trotzdem hinkommen. In den Heften von Studenten helfen Studenten sind viel mehr Fehler drin.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Verdammt, ich habe bei den Schlauchfiguren von fritest immer 8-10 Aufgaben falsch von den 20 -.- vorallem bei oben und unten rate ich immer  :grrrr....:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Verdammt, ich habe bei fritest immer 8-10 Aufgaben falsch von den 20 -.- vorallem bei oben und unten rate ich immer


Bei welchem Untertest? Wie kommt Ihr mit "Fakten lernen" zurecht"???

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Bei welchem Untertest? Wie kommt Ihr mit "Fakten lernen" zurecht"???


Schlauchfiguren, habs gerade editiert oben...Ich mach jetzt nochmal 'ne runde Fakten lernen, danach kann ich dir sagen, wie es lief...

----------


## MiniOne

Ich komme mit Fakten lernen gar nicht zurecht. Ich schaffe es grade mir alles in 9-10 Minuten zu lernen und werde nicht besser.

----------


## mintymint

> Also bei 7 stimmt meiner Meinung nach irgendetwas nicht. Da geht irgendwie ein Ende verloren oder so. Dass es die linke Ansicht ist knnte man am ehesten noch an dem Unteren Ende des Schlauches sehen. Aber das obere Ende ist irgendwie falsch.
> 
> Bei 19 hingegen war mir direkt klar, dass es A ist. Achte dabei auf die Kreuzung der kabel am Rechten Bildrand in der Vorderansicht, die ist auf dem zweiten Bild in der Mitte im Vordergrund wiederzuerkennen.


irgendwie sehe ich nicht, was da deiner meinung nach verloren geht. finde im rechten bild ist alles da was auch im linken zu sehen ist (aber das bild ist auch schwer )

----------


## Melina93

Die 7 ist echt etwas eigenartig, aber 19 ist doch nicht falsch. Also finde ich zumindest  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

> Verdammt, ich habe bei den Schlauchfiguren von fritest immer 8-10 Aufgaben falsch von den 20 -.- vorallem bei oben und unten rate ich immer


das hatte ich anfangs auch. keine sorge du wirst mit der zeit besser darin  :Smilie:  

@minione womit hast du denn da die meisten probleme? vlt die namen zuzuordnen oder eher die eigenschaften? 

@med_louis also fakten lernen klappt bei mir am besten von allen untertests. das dachte ich auch von figuren lernen bis ich mir die von fritest angesehen habe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> das hatte ich anfangs auch. keine sorge du wirst mit der zeit besser darin  
> 
> @minione womit hast du denn da die meisten probleme? vlt die namen zuzuordnen oder eher die eigenschaften? 
> 
> @med_louis also fakten lernen klappt bei mir am besten von allen untertests. das dachte ich auch von figuren lernen bis ich mir die von fritest angesehen habe


Ich krieg das einfach nicht mit der Geschichte hin .... das dauert bei mir sonst sooooo lange .... Kennst du noch ne andere Methode?

----------


## MiniOne

Ich kann mir die Geschichten nicht schnell genug ausdenken und dann vergesse ich von einigen die Eigenschaften oder die Krankheiten.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Hier ein paar Tipps von mir zum Fakten lernen:

1. Schaut euch zuerst die Gruppen an und denkt euch eine Geschichte zu den Gruppen aus, damit ihr daran schonmal das Alter bestimmter Namen erschliesen knnt.
2. Versucht euch eine Geschichte mit allen Eigenschaften auszudenken.

Ich mach mal ein Beispiel:

1. Gruppe Nachnamen mit *Weizen* 20 Jahre, Nachnamen mit *Gewrzen* 30 Jahre, Nachname mit *Planeten* 35 Jahre, *Normale Nachnamen* 45 Jahre, Nachnamen mit *Himmelsrichtungen* 60 Jahre. Meine Geschichte dazu: An einem schnen Hersttag laufe ich an einem *Getreidefeld* vorbei, mit dem Mehl des Getreides backe ich anschlieend einen *Kuchen*, abends geht dann die *Sonne* unter und deswegen gehe ich zum *Heinrich*, um mir gemeinsam mit ihm am nchsten morgen anzuschauen, wie die Sonne im *Osten* aufgeht.

2. Geschichten zu den Personen ausdenken, die am besten alle Details verknpfen.
Z.B.: Hafer, ca. 20 Jahre, Friseur, Ambulanz - Nierenbeckenentzndung
Ein *junger 20 jhriger Mann* ist  zwar *Friseur*, hat aber selber *Haare wie Hafer*. Weil er *homosexuell* ist und immer *bauchfreie Oberteile* trgt, hat er jetzt an der Arbeit eine *Nierenbeckenentzndung* bekommen. Weil es *Samstag* ist muss er in die *Ambulanz* fahren, um sich behandeln lassen zu knnen.

----------


## MiniOne

Cool! Danke fr den Tipp. Ich werde es noch mal so probieren.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

> Ich krieg das einfach nicht mit der Geschichte hin .... das dauert bei mir sonst sooooo lange .... Kennst du noch ne andere Methode?


Hast du es mal mit Standardbildern probiert? Oder mit dir bekannten Personen? Manchmal kann man dann schneller auf etwas kommen und merkt sich es auch besser.

----------


## mintymint

> Ich krieg das einfach nicht mit der Geschichte hin .... das dauert bei mir sonst sooooo lange .... Kennst du noch ne andere Methode?



leider nicht- ich lerne sie einfach auswendig so wie sie da stehen wenn mir keine geschichten einfallen. ich behalte mir eher  die bilder von den personen (z.bklempner mit schuppenflechte- ich wei,wahnsinnig kreativ  :Big Grin: ). ich finde geschichten dauern auch viel zu lange und in der zeit htte man die personen vlt noch ein zweites mal durchgehen knnen, damit es fester sitzt.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> leider nicht- ich lerne sie einfach auswendig so wie sie da stehen wenn mir keine geschichten einfallen. ich behalte mir eher  die bilder von den personen (z.bklempner mit schuppenflechte- ich wei,wahnsinnig kreativ ). ich finde geschichten dauern auch viel zu lange und in der zeit htte man die personen vlt noch ein zweites mal durchgehen knnen, damit es fester sitzt.



Ich bin richtig gut im auswendiglernen ... ich versuchs mal so ^^

----------


## Erdbeermond

Also ich hab's mal mit den Geschichten versucht und konnte mich dann auch toll an die Geschichte erinnern, aber nicht an das, was ich mir damit merken wollte.

Im Test selbst habe ich entweder an Leute gedacht,die ich kannte (z.B. kenne ich vielleicht eine Frau Mller - dann ist der Herr Mller ausm Beispiel ihr Mann, der krank ist oder ich kenne eine Frau Hafner - das ist dann die Frau gerstner ausm Beispiel) oder ich hab die Worte verknpft - der dubiose Chirurg  war nmlich ein chirurg namens Dubios. Nie was krampfhaft ausdenken, das geht schief. Sondern gleich die erstbeste Erinnerung nehmen. Die hlt am besten.

----------


## Sum93

Wah, die Figuren von Fritest sind ja gemeingefhrlich!  :Big Grin:  Tut ihr euch mit denen auch so schwer?  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Wah, die Figuren von Fritest sind ja gemeingefhrlich!  Tut ihr euch mit denen auch so schwer?


Jaaaa...da sehen ja immer mindestens 5 gleich aus...und zum Ende hin sehen alle gleich aus....

----------


## mintymint

ich finde die figuren von denen auch fies. ich dachte eigentlich, dass  ich gut darin wre und dann komm fritest mit diesen immer gleichaussehenden figuren und peng hab ich aufeinmal nur noch 16-18/20 figuren :/ 
hab jetzt erst 2 von fritest bearbeitet und hoff,e dass es noch besser wird, aber das wre ja echt bld wenn die in dem test auch so schwer wren.

----------


## Sum93

> ich finde die figuren von denen auch fies. ich dachte eigentlich, dass  ich gut darin wre und dann komm fritest mit diesen immer gleichaussehenden figuren und peng hab ich aufeinmal nur noch 16-18/20 figuren :/ 
> hab jetzt erst 2 von fritest bearbeitet und hoff,e dass es noch besser wird, aber das wre ja echt bld wenn die in dem test auch so schwer wren.


Wie bitte?  :Big Grin: D Ich hatte letztens 13 bei Fritest :'D Meditrain komm ich ca. auf deine Punktzahlen ^^

----------


## weitwech

Ich muss hier mal meine Feststellung bezglich des Untertests Textverstndnis teilen..

Ich hab gestern mal einen Text von Meditrain (dem hellblauben Testbuch) und einen Text aus der Originalversion I gemacht..
DIe Texte hatten sogar dasselbe Thema, es ging um Aktionspotentiale und Konzentrationsunterschiede.

Bei meditrain habe ich natrlich klglich versagt und es waren nur 2 von 6 Fragen richtig.
in der Originalversion waren alle richtig.

Ich hab das Gefhl der Frage Stil ist sehr unterschiedlich bei meditrain im Vergleich zu der in der Originalversion, kann dass sein oder tusche ich mich?

Bei meditrain wollen die ja quasi "das man dass was im Text steht miteinander verknpft, also auch "um die Ecke denkt", und das klappt halt nich so  :Frown: 
In der Originalversion hab ich eher das Gefhl, geht es um Fakten, also ob man das gelesene ohne durcheinander zu bringen wiedergeben kann, auch die Stellen im Text sind leichter lokalisierbar, behaupte ich..

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen dass ich nicht ganz falsch bin??
Vor allen Dingen was soll ich nun als realistische Bewertung gelten lassen? Das Ergebnis von meditrain oder das von der Originalversion??

----------


## Melina93

> Wie bitte? D Ich hatte letztens 13 bei Fritest :'D Meditrain komm ich ca. auf deine Punktzahlen ^^


Wenn du mit fritest weiterbst, kommst du auch auf eine bessere Punktzahl. Zu Beginn hatte ich bei fritest vielleicht die Hlfte, jetzt fallen mir diese Figuren fast genauso leicht, wie die "Normalen".

----------


## pawlinomaximus

Hallo miteinander  :Smilie:  

Habe mir bisher die beiden Originalversionen vom TMS von ITB Consulting besorgt und merke auch, dass ich da ganz gut Fortschritte mache :p Nun bin ich aber auf der Suche nach viel mehr Material zum ben. Habe mich bisher noch nicht sehr intensiv mit verschiedenen Anbietern fr die TMS-Vorbereitungskurse beschftigt (habe mir lediglich fritest und den Online-Kurs von ITB angeschaut).
Meine Frage also: Kennt jemand einen guten Anbieter, bei dem man einfach viel Material zum ben bekommt? Ich glaube in Lsungsstrategien bin ich eigentlich ganz fit, da muss der Anbieter also nicht zu ausfhrlich sein. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus  :Smilie:

----------


## manna0987

Hallo pawlinomaximus
Schau dir doch mal den Thread durch, diese Frage wurde schon oft gestellt. Da gbe es: Fritest (qualitativ gut und hohes Schwierigkeitsniveau, begrenzte Auswahl an Aufgaben), Meditrain (hnlich Fritest, nur einfacher, viele Strategien), Studymed.at (online, super Preis-Leistungsverhltnis) und einige weitere.

----------


## mintymint

> Wie bitte? D Ich hatte letztens 13 bei Fritest :'D Meditrain komm ich ca. auf deine Punktzahlen ^^


ach das liegt nur daran, weil es eigentlich meine besten untertests sind  :Big Grin:  (in den quantitativen aufgaben versage ich  zb immer noch klglich trotz bung. ich bin da einfach zu langsam)

----------


## mintymint

weitwech ich habe zwar nicht die textverstndnis texte von meditrain bearbeiten knnen weil sie bei mir vollgeschmiert sind, aber ich wrde sagen, dass du dich eher an der original ausgabe orientierst  :Smilie:  (ich meine meditrain hat auch echt fiese diagramme und ich dachte immer ich wre mies darin, aber bei fritest erziele ich eigentlich ganz gute wertungen in dem untertest, weswegen ich glaube, dass es mit den texten vlt genauso sein knnte. jemand im forum meinte ja mal auch, dass der untertest med.nat- fragen bei ihnen zu viel spielraum fr verschiedene interpretationen zulsst, weswegen man auch wieder oft fehler macht- also keine sorge  :Smilie:  ) 

hat jemand das schlauchaufgaben buch von meditrain und schaut mal bei den drutten test die nummer 62? ich bin mir verdammt sicher, dass es auf dem rechten bild von unten abgebildet ist, aber die lsung sagt es wre von oben. 
(kann zb nicht von oben sein, da man die schlauchenden sieht, die in den linken bild nach unten zeigen oder wenn man es dreht mssten die schluche im vorderen bildrand zu sehen sein , weil sie im linken bild hinten liegen. usw)

----------


## pawlinomaximus

Danke schonmal fr die Antwort  :Smilie:  

Eine weitere Frage, auf die ich wirklich keine Antwort finde, ist folgende: Wie rechne ich von Rohwert (so wie ich das verstanden habe, die Punktzahl, die man errechnet, wenn man alle richtigen Antworten aus den einzelnen Aufgabengruppen zusammenrechnet (ausser konz. und sorg. Arbeiten) ).
Ich bin alle Aufgabengruppen einmal durchgegangen und habe folgende Ergebnisse erreicht:
Muster zuordnen: 18/20 
Med.-nat. Grundverstndnis: 20/20
Schlauchfiguren: 19/20
Quant. und form. Probleme: 18/20
Textverstndnis: 18/18
Figuren lernen: 15/20
Fakten lernen: 14/20
Diagramme und Tabellen: 18/20

Konz. und sorg. Arbeiten (geschtzt): 15/20

Ergbe eine Gesamtpunktzahl von 155 Punkten bei maximal 178 erreichbaren Punkten

Wollte jetzt einschtzen, welchem Notenquivalent / Prozentrang das entsprechen wrde. Habe mir dazu mal die Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre angeschaut. Da kamen zum Beispiel folgende Berichte: 




> Erreichte Rohpunktzahl: 111
> Erreichter Prozentrang: 79
> Erreichter Testwert (Standardtestwert): 108
> Erreichtes Notenquivalent: 1,7





> 154 Punkte
> 100%
> quivalent 1,0.


Kann ich also davon ausgehen, dass letztes Jahr maximal 154 Punkte zu erreichen waren? Wenn ja, was wurde gendert und warum? Wird konz. und sorg. Arbeiten berhaupt in den Rohwert mit eingerechnet? 

Fr Antworten wre ich sehr dankbar  :Smilie:  

Gru

----------


## weitwech

minty, das isn fehler von meditrain -.-, du hast recht es ist c und nicht d.  :Top: 
das kann man an dem schwarzen knoten eindeutig erkennen.

ich hoffe dass die originalaufgaben nicht so viel platz fr interpretationen lassen..
ob sich diejenigen die am test teilgenommen haben erinnern knnen, ob sie bei z.B. dem Test Textverstndnis arg viel grbeln mussten...??  :Confused: 

an dieser stelle ein Hinweis auf die Facebookgruppe https://www.facebook.com/groups/424657644295882/

----------


## Chris021

Studymed kannte ich auch noch nicht^^ 

Kennt ihr noch weitere Vorbereitungsmglichkeiten neben Meditrain, Medtest, Fritest und studymed? 
LG
Chris

----------


## mintymint

> Danke schonmal fr die Antwort  
> 
> Eine weitere Frage, auf die ich wirklich keine Antwort finde, ist folgende: Wie rechne ich von Rohwert (so wie ich das verstanden habe, die Punktzahl, die man errechnet, wenn man alle richtigen Antworten aus den einzelnen Aufgabengruppen zusammenrechnet (ausser konz. und sorg. Arbeiten) ).
> Ich bin alle Aufgabengruppen einmal durchgegangen und habe folgende Ergebnisse erreicht:
> Muster zuordnen: 18/20 
> Med.-nat. Grundverstndnis: 20/20
> Schlauchfiguren: 19/20
> Quant. und form. Probleme: 18/20
> Textverstndnis: 18/18
> ...


 also ich denke dass 154 einfach die punkte waren die die person hatte, die am meisten von allen hatte  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Prozentrang 100 bedeutet ja nur, dass alle schlechter oder gleich gut waren. Es gibt im TMS abzglich der Einstreuungsaufgaben immer 178 Punkte.

----------


## Liliac

Genau melina, so ist es! 

Man kann nicht direkt von Rohpunkte in Testwert umrechnen! Denn die arohpunkte bleiben gleich, der Testwert wird jedes Jahr im Verhltnis zu den anderen Teilnehmern berechnet. Du kannst dich aber schon ein wenig an den Jahren davor orientieren, ich wrde aber mal behaupten, dass die Teilnehmer jedes Jahr etwas besser werden, also lieber damit rechnen, dass man bisschen mehr Punkte braucht um nen gewissen Testwert zu erreichen  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich glaube die Einstrauaufgaben mssen noch abgezogen werden...

Edit: Zu spt...

----------


## mintymint

> minty, das isn fehler von meditrain -.-, du hast recht es ist c und nicht d. 
> das kann man an dem schwarzen knoten eindeutig erkennen.
> 
> ich hoffe dass die originalaufgaben nicht so viel platz fr interpretationen lassen..
> ob sich diejenigen die am test teilgenommen haben erinnern knnen, ob sie bei z.B. dem Test Textverstndnis arg viel grbeln mussten...?? 
> an dieser stelle ein Hinweis auf die Facebookgruppe https://www.facebook.com/groups/424657644295882/


ah danke  :Smilie:   ich denke im test wird es eindeutiger (hnlich wie in fritest, nur hoffentlich nicht so schwer  :Big Grin: ) liliac meinte ja, dass der schwierigkeitsgrad gar nicht mal so abweicht von den original aufgaben.(was unheimlich beruhigend ist, aber ich befrchte schlimmes)

----------


## Liliac

@Textverstndnis: also ich fand die Aufgaben im Meditrain Heft damals Bld. Ich hab in den Originalversionen glaub beim ersten 22 von 24 gehabt und bei Meditrain vllt 12  :Big Grin:  ich hab dann entschieden, dass ich Meditrain doof finde und es nicht zu ernst nehme, hab die Aufgaben trotzdem gemacht, so als bung. hab bei Meditrain halt versucht zu verstehen worauf die hinaus wollen, wenn es aber zu arg um die Ecke geacht war hab ich es sein lassen. Im Tms war's trotzdem ok, will jetzt aber keinem dazu Raten, dass er die bungsaufgaben nicht machen soll, aber ich denke, man darf auch ruhig mal ein paar Aufgaben "zu doof" finden.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey all,

kann mir jemand vielleicht ein Tipp zu den "Schlauchfiguren" geben??? Ich habs schon mehrfach versucht ..... ich mache noch zu viele Fehler ( ich erreiche gerade 6 von 24  :Frown:  )

Leute ich bin richtig am verzweifeln  :Frown:  .... Kann mir vielleicht jemand seine Strategie nennen???

ber Hilfe wre ich euch sehr dankbar  :Frown:  

Gru,
L.

----------


## MediPrincess

Versuch die Wrfel immer dir visuell vorzustellen und stelle dir vor, dass du sie immer drehst/kippst je nachdem wie das 2. Bild immer dargestellt ist.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Versuch die Wrfel immer dir visuell vorzustellen und stelle dir vor, dass du sie immer drehst/kippst je nachdem wie das 2. Bild immer dargestellt ist.


Ok, ich versuchs mal .... ich sehe gerade, dass ich mit einem Buch gelernt habe, indem jeweils immer 2 Schluche in einem Wrfel sind.
Wei jemand ob im Test spter ein Schlauch oder mehrere Schluche in einem Wrfel sein werden?

----------


## Melina93

Ich habe die "gngige" Strategie. Also erst mit dem Stift schauen, ob es gekippt oder gedreht ist. Wenn die horizontalen Strukturen bei den Bildern gleich hoch sind, ist es gedreht und nicht gekippt. Wenn sie nur gedreht ist, schaue ich ob das was rechts ist im rechten Bild vorne ist. Wenn ja, dann ist es A und wenn nicht muss es B sein. E ist einfach spiegelverkehrt. Und wenn es gekippt ist, dann schaue ich ob das was oben ist rechts im Bild vorne ist. Dann ist es D, sonst C. Da bin ich mir dann oft nicht siche
Gespeichertr und kontrolliere eben, ob C in Frage kommen wrde. 
Sorry, bin ganz schlecht im erklren  :Big Grin: 
Also mir hilft es auf jeden Fall auch, die anderen Optionen auch mal durchzugehen. Die Zeit hat ma ja bei den Schlauchfiguren. Auerdem solltest du dich immer an mehreren Stellen der Figur orientieren und nie nur an einem Schlauchende. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bisschen helfen  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich habe die "gngige" Strategie. Also erst mit dem Stift schauen, ob es gekippt oder gedreht ist. Wenn die horizontalen Strukturen bei den Bildern gleich hoch sind, ist es gedreht und nicht gekippt. Wenn sie nur gedreht ist, schaue ich ob das was rechts ist im rechten Bild vorne ist. Wenn ja, dann ist es A und wenn nicht muss es B sein. E ist einfach spiegelverkehrt. Und wenn es gekippt ist, dann schaue ich ob das was oben ist rechts im Bild vorne ist. Dann ist es D, sonst C. Da bin ich mir dann oft nicht siche
> Gespeichertr und kontrolliere eben, ob C in Frage kommen wrde. 
> Sorry, bin ganz schlecht im erklren 
> Also mir hilft es auf jeden Fall auch, die anderen Optionen auch mal durchzugehen. Die Zeit hat ma ja bei den Schlauchfiguren. Auerdem solltest du dich immer an mehreren Stellen der Figur orientieren und nie nur an einem Schlauchende. 
> 
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bisschen helfen



Ja, danke! Ich konnte deinen Erklrungen soweit folgen aber was machst du genau mit dem Stift???

----------


## *milkakuh*

Kann bitte nochmal jemand bei den Schlauchfiguren von fritest schauen. Bei der bungsversion 8 Aufgabe Nr. 1 handelt es sich um die Ansicht von hinten. Aber meiner Meinung nach sind da trotzdem Fehler im Bild: bei der Ansicht von hinten msste das Ende am linken Rand vor dem anderen Schlauch sein und rechts oben msste das Ende auch vor dem anderen Schlauch sein, richtig?

----------


## Melina93

Also ich nehme den horizontal in die Hand und lege ihn ber die beiden Bilder, um zu sehen, ob bei beiden Bildern die gleichen Strukturen auf gleicher Ebene sind. Wenn sie es sind, ist die Figur nmlich gedreht und nicht gekippt.
Was hast du denn fr bungsmaterial? Also die Strategie, die ich benutze wird in meditrain sehr gut erklrt.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Also ich nehme den horizontal in die Hand und lege ihn ber die beiden Bilder, um zu sehen, ob bei beiden Bildern die gleichen Strukturen auf gleicher Ebene sind. Wenn sie es sind, ist die Figur nmlich gedreht und nicht gekippt.
> Was hast du denn fr bungsmaterial? Also die Strategie, die ich benutze wird in meditrain sehr gut erklrt.


Ich habe sehr viele Bcher aus der Unibib ausgeliehen ... Sagt Dir der Verlag GCA-Verlag etwas???

Gekauft hab ich mir nur die 2. Ausgabe der Originalversion TMS II

Habt Ihr eigentlich bei euren bungen zu den Schlauchfiugren immer nur ein Schlauch im Wrfel oder zwei?

----------


## Melina93

Es gibt beides, also mit einem oder zwei Schluchen. Also die Strategie, die ich dir versucht habe zu erklren ( Sorry, ich kann es echt nicht besser), steht so auch bei den meditrain Aufgaben mit dabei. 
Der Verlag, den du da nennst, sagt mir nichts. Aber ich habe mich mit Unibib Bchern auch fr den TMS nicht beschftigt.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Es gibt beides, also mit einem oder zwei Schluchen. Also die Strategie, die ich dir versucht habe zu erklren ( Sorry, ich kann es echt nicht besser), steht so auch bei den meditrain Aufgaben mit dabei. 
> Der Verlag, den du da nennst, sagt mir nichts. Aber ich habe mich mit Unibib Bchern auch fr den TMS nicht beschftigt.


Ok, troztdem danke fr deine Erklrung .... Wnsch Dir viel Erfolg beim TMS ;)


Ach so was ich noch fragen wollte, was meint Ihr ist es zu riskant, wenn man eine blulich-durchsichtige Butterbrotsdose mitnimmt oder sollte man es nicht riskieren?

----------


## Melina93

Ich hoffe, es hat dir geholfen. Dir auch viel Glck  :Smilie: 
Ich wrde da auf Nummer sicher gehen. Du weist ja nicht wie streng sie mit diesen Dosen sind  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Kann bitte nochmal jemand bei den Schlauchfiguren von fritest schauen. Hab bei der bungsversion Nr. 8 ein paar Fragen:

Aufgabe 1: Hier handelt es sich um die Ansicht von hinten. Aber meiner Meinung nach sind da trotzdem Fehler im Bild: bei der Ansicht von hinten msste das Ende am linken Rand vor dem anderen Schlauch sein und rechts oben msste das Ende auch vor dem anderen Schlauch sein, richtig? 

Aufgabe 10: Hier kann ich irgendwie gar nicht nachvollziehen, dass es sich um die Ansicht von rechts handelt. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprnge helfen?

Aufgabe 16: Hier soll es sich um die Ansicht von unten handeln. Aber die rundung des Schlauchs ist doch in der Ansicht von vorne oben und in der Ansicht rechts vorne, ist es dann nicht die Ansicht von oben?

Vielen Dank schonmal!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

bt ihr eigentlich immer unter Zeitdruck oder schaut ihr beim ben nicht auf die Uhr?

----------


## MiniOne

Ich habe immer einen Wecker auf meinem Handy gestellt.

----------


## Melina93

Ich habe eine Stoppuhr...glaubt ihr die darf auch etwas laut piepen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sum93

> Ich habe eine Stoppuhr...glaubt ihr die darf auch etwas laut piepen?


 Hab auch eine, piept auch n bisl, aber nicht besonders laut. Die sollen da mal ned so rummuschen, wegen dem kurzen Ton da  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

> Hab auch eine, piept auch n bisl, aber nicht besonders laut. Die sollen da mal ned so rummuschen, wegen dem kurzen Ton da


Haha  :Big Grin:  Wre auch echt bitter, weil ich habe keine andere. gibt es berhaupt welche, die nicht piepen?

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ich glaub ohne Stoppuhr wre ich verloren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sitrone

Ok ich denke dass ich auch meinen Wecker mitnehmen werde  :Smilie:  
Hat jemand nen konzentrationstest mit "ft"?

----------


## Liliac

Also bei uns im Test hat nicht viel gepiept, aber was piept da bei euch? Ich mein, die Uhren piepen ja nicht bei jeder Sekunde die sie zhlen, deswegen kann es ja gar nicht so schlimm sein  :Big Grin:  wenn ihr sie nur nach jedem Test wieder auf Null stellt und neu startet glaube ich nicht, dass es jemanden interessiert. wenn sie jede Minute piept um die Zeit anzusagen wre das doof  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

> Kann bitte nochmal jemand bei den Schlauchfiguren von fritest schauen. Hab bei der bungsversion Nr. 8 ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Aufgabe 1: Hier handelt es sich um die Ansicht von hinten. Aber meiner Meinung nach sind da trotzdem Fehler im Bild: bei der Ansicht von hinten msste das Ende am linken Rand vor dem anderen Schlauch sein und rechts oben msste das Ende auch vor dem anderen Schlauch sein, richtig? 
> 
> Aufgabe 10: Hier kann ich irgendwie gar nicht nachvollziehen, dass es sich um die Ansicht von rechts handelt. Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprnge helfen?
> 
> Aufgabe 16: Hier soll es sich um die Ansicht von unten handeln. Aber die rundung des Schlauchs ist doch in der Ansicht von vorne oben und in der Ansicht rechts vorne, ist es dann nicht die Ansicht von oben?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal!


also bei 10 steht da doch auch in der lsung, dass es links ist (hatte eben erst den test 7 mit 8 verwechselt- hast du das vlt hinten auch?) 
du siehst aber zb an dem unteren schlauch, dessen ende wir sehen dass es sich um b handelt, weil es ja auch im linken bild nach links zeigt also msste somit im rechten das ende zu sehen sein. (man war das jetzt gedoppelt :Big Grin: )

bild 16 kann auf keinen fall oben sein, da oben der schlauch ja nicht zerschnitten ist, demnach msste in der mitte des rechten bildes auch ein glatter schlauch zu sehen sein        ( dass er es nicht ist muss ich ja jetzt nicht ausfhren  :Big Grin: ) 

hoffe das hat dir jetzt erstmal geholfen  :Smilie:

----------


## pawlinomaximus

Bedeutet das tatschlich, dass der/die Beste letztes Jahr "nur" 154 von 174 Punkten hatte?  :Aufgepasst!:  (Nicht, dass ich denke, dass ich sowas im TMS selbst hinkriegen wrde, aber ich dachte, dass es zumindest ein paar Leute gbe, die da wirklich alles richtig haben :p)
Was hat es denn genau mit diesen "Einstreuaufgaben" auf sich? Habe nur gelesen, dass die "nicht gewertet werden"... Heisst das, ich bekomme auch keinen Punkt dafr, wenn ich sie richtig gemacht habe? Oder sind etwa das die vier Punkte pro Aufgabengruppe, die nicht gewertet werden (habe ich gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen)? Bisher bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich nur 20 von 24 Aufgaben richtig haben muss, um volle Punktzahl zu erreichen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

167 von 178 Punkten war letztes Jahr die maximal erreichte Punktzahl. Die Einstreuaufgaben sind dazu da, die Schwierigkeit der jeweiligen Aufgabe zu berprfen und zu schauen, ob man diese in einem der nchsten Tests verwenden kann. Diese Aufgaben werden nicht gewertet, auch nicht, wenn diese richtig beantwortet werden.

----------


## Liliac

@pawlinomaximus: einstreuafgaben werden nicht gewertet, egal ob richtig oder falsch. angenommen du beantwortest im Test 20 Aufgaben von 24 richtig: entweder du hast genau die vier falsch gemacht, die Einstreuaufgaben sind, dann httest du 20 Punkte. Hast du aber vier fragen falsch gemacht, die nicht rausgenommen werden, dann hast du "nur" 16 Punkte bei dieser Aufgabe erreicht. Natrlich kann es auch sein, dass du 18 oder 19 Punkte hast, wenn nur eine oder zwei der falschen fragen gewertet werden und der Rest Einstreuaufgaben sind.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey all,

da bei mir sehr viel von dem Test abhngt wollte ich euch fragen, ob Ihr mir vielleicht sagen knntet, bei wie vielen Fehlern man noch ne 1,4 als Testergebnis bekommt!?

Wei jemand wie man das genau berechnet??

----------


## Erdbeermond

Das kommt darauf an, wie viele bei diesem Test mitschreiben und wie gut die sind, bzw. wie gut du bist. 
Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Wofr brauchst du denn die 1,4? Die allermeisten Unis rechnen sich mit Prozentrang oder mit den Punkten

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Das kommt darauf an, wie viele bei diesem Test mitschreiben und wie gut die sind, bzw. wie gut du bist. 
> Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Wofr brauchst du denn die 1,4? Die allermeisten Unis rechnen sich mit Prozentrang oder mit den Punkten


Aha ... bei mir kmen Oldenburg und Mainz infrage:

Szenario Mainz: 2,6 (mein Abi ... ich wei es ist total schlecht ... viel ndern kann ich da jetzt auch nicht mehr) + TMS 1,4 = 4,0 : 2 = 2,0  (-0,4 Ausbildungsbonus) = 1,6  wird knapp 

Szenario Oldenburg: 2,0 - 0,5 (ausbildung) = 1,5 (vielleicht ne Chance um zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen zu werden)

---> mehr als das will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erreichen (bzw. wei ich, dass ich zu schlecht sein werde)

Ach so die Bewerbung wird bei mir zum WS 2014/15 erfolgen

----------


## Saphira.

> Aha ... bei mir kmen Oldenburg und Mainz infrage:
> 
> Szenario Mainz: 2,6 (mein Abi ... ich wei es ist total schlecht ... viel ndern kann ich da jetzt auch nicht mehr) + TMS 1,4 = 4,0 : 2 = 2,0  (-0,4 Ausbildungsbonus) = 1,6  wird knapp 
> 
> Szenario Oldenburg: 2,0 - 0,5 (ausbildung) = 1,5 (vielleicht ne Chance um zum Auswahlgesprch eingeladen zu werden)
> 
> ---> mehr als das will ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erreichen (bzw. wei ich, dass ich zu schlecht sein werde)
> 
> Ach so die Bewerbung wird bei mir zum WS 2014/15 erfolgen



Da du mit 1,0 statt 1,4 im TMS auf insgesamt 1,4 mit deiner Ausbildung in Mainz kommen wrdest, wrde ich an deiner Stelle schon deutlich mehr erreichen wollen. Mit 1,6 sind die Chancen (auch in Mainz) sowas von gering, dass ich darauf momentan berhaupt nichts setzten wrde, es kommen auch noch genug Doppeljahrgnge in den nchsten 2 Jahren nach um die Zugangsvorrausetzungen so oder noch krasser zu halten, als sie jetzt sowieso schon sind... 

Gib lieber jetzt alles und investiere jede freie Minute nur in den TMS (ich kenne viele aus den letzten Jahren die mit einer ordentlichen Vorbereitung auch ne 1,0 oder ne 1,2 geschafft haben und davon vorher hchstens getrumt haben und das zuvor genauso unrealistisch empfunden haben wie du). Fr Freizeit hast du nach dem TMS in 5 Wochen noch mehr als genug Zeit, es ist auerdem ein guter Test um seine eigene Belastbarkeit auch in Hinsicht auf das Studium zu prfen (da muss man auch nicht all zu selten mal wochenlang am Stck nur von Morgens bis Abends lernen, z.B. vor den Staatsexamen aber auch im Prp-Kurs) und vor allem du brauchst dich dann nach dem TMS nicht zu rgern, dass du eventuell deine einzige Chance auf einen "schnellen" Studienplatz nicht genutzt sondern dich einfach auf eine unsichere Variante mit weniger harter Arbeit verlassen hast. Ich an deiner Stelle wrde das zumindest so machen...

----------


## MediPrincess

Warum wollt ihr eigentlich alle eine Stoppuhr mitnehmen? Wird dort die Zeit nicht automatisch gestoppt ?

----------


## Vilsa

Wei einer von euch zufllig, wie viele Punkte man letztes Jahr erreichen musste, um einen Prozentrang von 90% zu erreichen?

----------


## Melina93

> Warum wollt ihr eigentlich alle eine Stoppuhr mitnehmen? Wird dort die Zeit nicht automatisch gestoppt ?


Ich meine in der Infobroschre etwas davon gelesen zu haben, dass die Zeit nicht angezeigt wird. also es wird am Ende nur stopp geschrien, wahrscheinlich, ohne vorher zu sagen, wann es zu Ende geht.
@Vilsa..ich habe mal was von 125 oder sowas um den Dreh gehrt  :Smilie:

----------


## MediPrincess

Das muss ich mal nachlesen.

Wobei das reicht doch. Also ich wrde mich mit einer Uhr nur noch ablenken :Big Grin:

----------


## maniraf

> Wei einer von euch zufllig, wie viele Punkte man letztes Jahr erreichen musste, um einen Prozentrang von 90% zu erreichen?


habe gelesen:

Prozentrang 90, Rohwert 124, Standardwert 113, Note 1,3

----------


## Melina93

> Das muss ich mal nachlesen.
> 
> Wobei das reicht doch. Also ich wrde mich mit einer Uhr nur noch ablenken


Ich schaue beispielsweise bei dem Konzentrationstest auf meine Stoppuhr, um zu schauen, ob ich schneller machen muss. Oder bei den Diagrammen,um nicht zu lange an einem festzusitzen.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Da du mit 1,0 statt 1,4 im TMS auf insgesamt 1,4 mit deiner Ausbildung in Mainz kommen wrdest, wrde ich an deiner Stelle schon deutlich mehr erreichen wollen. Mit 1,6 sind die Chancen (auch in Mainz) sowas von gering, dass ich darauf momentan berhaupt nichts setzten wrde, es kommen auch noch genug Doppeljahrgnge in den nchsten 2 Jahren nach um die Zugangsvorrausetzungen so oder noch krasser zu halten, als sie jetzt sowieso schon sind... 
> 
> Gib lieber jetzt alles und investiere jede freie Minute nur in den TMS (ich kenne viele aus den letzten Jahren die mit einer ordentlichen Vorbereitung auch ne 1,0 oder ne 1,2 geschafft haben und davon vorher hchstens getrumt haben und das zuvor genauso unrealistisch empfunden haben wie du). Fr Freizeit hast du nach dem TMS in 5 Wochen noch mehr als genug Zeit, es ist auerdem ein guter Test um seine eigene Belastbarkeit auch in Hinsicht auf das Studium zu prfen (da muss man auch nicht all zu selten mal wochenlang am Stck nur von Morgens bis Abends lernen, z.B. vor den Staatsexamen aber auch im Prp-Kurs) und vor allem du brauchst dich dann nach dem TMS nicht zu rgern, dass du eventuell deine einzige Chance auf einen "schnellen" Studienplatz nicht genutzt sondern dich einfach auf eine unsichere Variante mit weniger harter Arbeit verlassen hast. Ich an deiner Stelle wrde das zumindest so machen...


Danke fr deine Antwort .... Ich bin die ganze Zeit am lernen aber mittlerweile bin ich schon etwas frustriert, dass ich trotz einiger Erklrungen in einigen Untertest einfach nicht besser werde  :Frown:  

Bei mir wre der Studienort sowas von egal ... Die Hauptsache ist fr mich nur nicht weiter nach Beendigung der Ausbildung warten zu mssen  :Frown: 


Was ich da noch fragen wollte: Hier wurde ja gesagt, dass die Note davon abhngt wie gut denn die anderen Teilnehmer abschlieen. 
Gilt dies bundesweit oder nur innerhalb eines Bundesland??

----------


## Erdbeermond

Bundesweit natrlich. Was soll das mit dem Bundesland zu tun haben? Der Test ist in ganz Deutschland der gleiche und du kannst dir den Testort auch deutschlandweit aussuchen.

----------


## Sum93

Wie oft macht ihr euer bungsmaterial eigentlich durch?  :Big Grin:  Also klar, die Merkdinger nur einmal, wr ja Schwachsinn die 2 mal zu machen. Aber ich hab beispielsweise meine bungsmaterialien zu Schlauchfiguren und Muster (Meditrain und Fritest) schon je 2 mal durch. Macht ihr die dann auch ein 3. mal ?  :Big Grin: 

Man, meine Medtest Bcher sollen endlich kommen..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

Viele meinen ja bei Mustern, dass man sich dann merkt, wo die Fehler sind und das Material dann unbrauhbar wird. Ich merk mir sowas aber nicht. Also Ich glaube, ich habe fritest schon 4 mal durch oder so. Aber ich habe auch ziemlich viel Material  :Big Grin:

----------


## ect92

Verkaufe die beiden TMS Bcher: Test fr medizinische Studiengnge 1 und 2, 5. aktualisierte Auflage.
Beide absolut unbenutzt, wie neu fr 20 Euro inkl. Versand (NP 25Euro)

----------


## Sum93

> Viele meinen ja bei Mustern, dass man sich dann merkt, wo die Fehler sind und das Material dann unbrauhbar wird. Ich merk mir sowas aber nicht. Also Ich glaube, ich habe fritest schon 4 mal durch oder so. Aber ich habe auch ziemlich viel Material


Was hast du denn alles? ;D
Und wie oft hast du die jeweiligen Bcher schon durch?
(Ich hoffe auf hohe Zahlen, das motiviert mich dann immer extrem  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Melina93

Ich habe beide "Taste The Test" Bcher, natrlich die Originalversionen, fritest, Meditrain fr Muster, dann nochmal Meditrain fr Schlauchfiguren und Muster, noch ein Buch fr Schlauchfiguren und Mustern von Medtest, die fritest Prfungssimulation und das Muster zurodnen Buch von den Studenten fr den EMS  :Big Grin: 
Ja, ich weis, ich bin gestrt, aber ich hatte einfach Panik, dass die Bcher sonst nicht reichen und ich nicht alle Schwierigkeitsgrade habe. Also bitte keine bse Kommentare  :Big Grin: 
Ich weis ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie oft ich sie schon durchhabe, aber bei der Menge kann man sie locker 3, 4 mal durchmachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Basket123

Ich wrde gerne noch die Aufgaben aus der Informationsbroschre machen, aber wei jemand wo ich die Lsungen finden kann? Ich kann sie einfach nicht finden...

----------


## Sitrone

Melina, hast du auch ein Buch fr quantitative und formale Probleme? Ich wrde da gerne noch ein wenig mehr ben.. 
Wie trainiert ihr diesen Untertest?

----------


## maniraf

> Ich wrde gerne noch die Aufgaben aus der Informationsbroschre machen, aber wei jemand wo ich die Lsungen finden kann? Ich kann sie einfach nicht finden...


auf die Seite 63 der Informationsbroschre sind die Antwortbogen und die Lsungen.

----------


## Melina93

> Melina, hast du auch ein Buch fr quantitative und formale Probleme? Ich wrde da gerne noch ein wenig mehr ben.. 
> Wie trainiert ihr diesen Untertest?


Ich habe "Mathe im Test" vom medtest Verlag. Ist eigentlich ganz gut, zumindest soweit ich es mit meinen Fhigkeiten beurteilen kann  :Smilie:

----------


## Wrigleys

Ich hab hnlich viel Bcher aber so im Nachhinein wrde ich sagen kauft euch in erster Linie alle fritest Bcher und die Originalbcher von ITB. Die anderen sind qualitativ solal und somit eher als Ergnzung zu sehen, auer von medtest das Mathebuch das ist wirklich gut.

----------


## Sitrone

Ich hab so ziemlich alle Bcher von meditrain. Finde die eigentlich ganz gut. Ist fritest besser auer dass es vermutlich vom Schwierigkeitsgrad hher liegt?

----------


## Micha92

Hat von euch jemand die Onlineaufbereitung des ITBs gekauft?
Und wenn ja, wie findet ihr es?
Ich bin sehr enttuscht von der Qualitt der Bilder im Bereich "Muster zuordnen"...
Wrde mal gerne eure Meinung hren.

----------


## hurrikan

Hey Leute, ich bin neu hier, lese aber schon von Anfang an mit ;)

meine Fragen: Hat jmd Erfahrung mit Studymed-Online?
und: beim Konzentrationstest gibt es bei Seiten, wo so schwarze Quadrate zwischen den Buchstaben sind, wird dabei dann das Quadrat ignoriert, wenn zb b vor d gesucht ist und vor dem Quadrat ein b und hinter dem Quadrat ein d steht oder darf man das dann nicht markieren? Weil da steht nirgens ein Hinweis darauf.. Vielen Dank schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## medzahp

Hier ham ja jetzt schon einige gepostet, dass sie mehrere bcher fr "muster zuordnen" & "schlauchfiguren " haben. Welchen anbieter knnt ihr denn bezglich der bild qualitt empfehlen?

----------


## MiniOne

@Micha: Ich habe das Onlineprogramm. Mir gefllt es echt gut. Man bekommt z. B. Lsungswege zu jedem Schritt und die sind gut erklrt. Der Nachteil ist das man einen groen Bildschirm braucht, weil man sonst zu viel Zeit beim scrollen verschwendet oder man auerversehen auf Zoom kommt. 

@hurrikan: Kann es sein, dass du die Lsungen meinst? Da sind auch immer Schwarze Kstchen. Die sind immer dort, wo man ein Strich setzt.

----------


## hurrikan

Stimmt  :Big Grin:  peinlich, peinlich, aber ist auch bisschen schlecht dargestellt, weil oben trotzdem der normale Kopf mit Namen eintragen etc. ist..

----------


## MiniOne

Ach kein Problem  :hmmm...: ! Vom vielen lernen sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bume nicht mehr. Was lernt ihr zum medizinisch-naturwissenschaftlichem Grundverstndnis?

----------


## Wrigleys

Nix. De untertest ist nicht wirklich lernbar.

----------


## mintymint

hat jemand das taste the test buch band 1 und findet den texte untertest darin auch total schlimm? ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es an mir liegt aber ich habe eben nur 14 von 24 punkten gehabt. D:



ich finde man kann einbisschen fr mednat fragen lernen- zumindest bin ich besser geworden (glaube ich.oder ich habe mir die antworten versehentlich unterbewusst gemerkt nachdem ich sie schonmal bearbeitet habe  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Wrigleys

14 von 24 ist jetzt zwar kein ultraschlechtes Ergebnis aber ja die textbasierten untertests (sowie auch diagramme) sind sehr schlecht gelst, da sie sprachlich sehr uneindeutig und teilweise schlichtweg falsch sind. Oft ging es mir bei taste the test so, dass ich den Sachverhalt 100% verstanden hatte und am Ende dann doch zwischen zwei Antwortmglichkeiten entscheiden musste, weil die Aufgabe gengend Interpretationsspielraum fr beide gegeben hat. Dann hab ich immer gedacht: "Okay es ist jetzt entweder Lsung A oder Lsung B". 

Ist schon bei meditrain teilweise so. Deswegen finde ich, dass man bei den textaufgaben eigentlich nur die Originalaufgaben und fritest "ernst" nehmen kann.

----------


## mintymint

ich war nur andere ergebnisse in diesem untertest gewhnt- sorry fr die kleine panik attacke  :Big Grin:  
bei taste the test brauche ich auch viel mehr zeit um berhaupt den text zu verstehen( die ersten beiden waren ja ganz gut nur die beiden letzten fand ich echt grausig) 

bei den original versionen befrchte ich allerdings, dass es viel zu einfach ist ( nicht alles was aus den original bchern ist, ist auch zwingend einfach zb schlauchaufgaben oder figuren/fakten, aber bei den fragen musste man ja rein gar nichts herleiten. vlt ist das auch ein blder grund sich panik zu machen und die tms texte sind,abgesehen von der lnge,wirklich noch so einfach)
danke schn  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

Von fritest gibt's doch gar nichts fr Texte oder?

----------


## Chris021

Geht mir ganz genauso bei Medtest... Die Aufgaben sind teilweise wirklich nicht eindeutig zu lsen...

----------


## Sum93

> Von fritest gibt's doch gar nichts fr Texte oder?


Von Fritest gibts einen kompletten Test. Also mit allen Untertests ;)

----------


## weitwech

Hey Leute...

jetzt ham wir nun noch 4 Wochen Zeit..
die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug... ich bin echt nervs..

----------


## Melina93

Oh Gott, nur noch 4 Wochen...es wird so spannend  :Smilie: 


Wrdet ihr bis zum Ende, also auch kurz vor dem Test noch Figuren und Fakten ben? Weil manche meinen ja, dass das einen nur verwirrt und man es lassen soll. Aber auf der anderen Seite wird es ja immer als kurzfristig gut trainierbarer Test bezeichnet.
Wie macht ihr das?

----------


## Sum93

> Oh Gott, nur noch 4 Wochen...es wird so spannend 
> 
> 
> Wrdet ihr bis zum Ende, also auch kurz vor dem Test noch Figuren und Fakten ben? Weil manche meinen ja, dass das einen nur verwirrt und man es lassen soll. Aber auf der anderen Seite wird es ja immer als kurzfristig gut trainierbarer Test bezeichnet.
> Wie macht ihr das?


Also mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich nach 2 bis 3 Tagen so gut wie alle Fakten wieder vergesse. Ich mach also bis 3 Tage vor dem Test noch Figuren und Fakten, und dann hau ich halt noch jeden Tag Muster und Schlauchfiguren rein. Nen Bogen Konzentrationstest mach ich eh jeden Tag  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ani90

Also ich muss jetzt wirklich mal sagen die Muster von fritest sind echt wahnsinnig schwierig :Gefllt mir nicht!:  
wenn man danach die Originalversionen macht knnte ich ja fast denken dieser untertest ist einfach (wenn ich vorher nicht die fritest-bungen gemacht htte)...

----------


## medzahp

Also nachdem ich mir jetzt mal nen Groteil des threads durchgelesen hab. Wrde ich so grob sagen, dass 
- Muster zuordnen
- Schlauchfiguren
- Figuren lernen
- Fakten lernen 
- Konzentrations Test
- Mathe 
Lernbar sind und die anderen Untertests wenig bis gar nicht?? Wie seht ihr das? 
Wrde ja eig reichen um nen gutes Ergebnis zu schaffen oder?

----------


## Melina93

Mathe ist unberechenbar, finde ich. Da kann alles dran kommen und wenn man so wie ich nur Oberstufenmathematik behrrscht, ist dieser Untertest reine Folter  :Big Grin: 
Ich persnlich habe mich bei Textverstndnis und Diagrammen auch gesteigert. Man muss halt eine fr sich passende Strategie finden.

----------


## MediPrincess

> Mathe ist unberechenbar, finde ich. Da kann alles dran kommen und wenn man so wie ich nur Oberstufenmathematik behrrscht, ist dieser Untertest reine Folter 
> Ich persnlich habe mich bei Textverstndnis und Diagrammen auch gesteigert. Man muss halt eine fr sich passende Strategie finden.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht  :Big Grin:  nur schade das ich whrend der Unterstufe in Mathe kaum
aufgepasst habe  :Big Grin:  mit wrden polynomdivision und pq- Formel wesentlich leichter fallen  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich krieg die Krise! Habe jetzt endlich 4 Tage frei und bin krank. Und irgendwie wird es statt besser immer schlecht, sodass ich langsam wirklich befrchte mir nen Keim aus der Klinik mitgebracht zu haben.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Melina93

Oh je, du Arme...warst du beim Arzt?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Oh je, du Arme...warst du beim Arzt?


Ne, noch nicht. Geh am Montag wenn's nicht besser wird...

----------


## *milkakuh*

Juhu, konnte gerade bei den Mustern 20 in der vorgegebenen Zeit bearbeiten, das ist spitze fr mich!  :Grinnnss!:  Hatte dabei 5 Fehler + die 4, die ich nicht bearbeiten konnte. Das muss zwar noch besser werden aber immerhin seh ich ne Steigerung!

----------


## weitwech

Gute Besserung Milkakuh.. bin auch grad krank sowas bldes... :Gefllt mir nicht!: 

in muster zuordnen hab ich auch schon erfolge verbuchen knnen, aber halt nur so 15-18 stck, naja vielleicht wird ja noch besser  :Smilie: 

wie lernst du denn bzw. Ihr, wenn ich fragen darf? also wieviel machst du/ihr so am tag??

----------


## Melina93

> Ne, noch nicht. Geh am Montag wenn's nicht besser wird...


Ja, der kann dich dann fit machen fr den TMS  :Smilie:  Kopf hoch, das wird schon. Ist ja noch bisschen Zeit.

----------


## medzahp

Ich find lieber jetzt nochmal krank als kurz vor oder am testtag. Das wre echt ne Krise. Wnsch euch eine schnelle Genesung  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

Ich hatte heute auch schon 19 bei den figuren ins fakten  :Top: 
Man kann alles ben denke ich aber die fortschritte werden bei den 4/5 genannten Untertest am grten ausfallen.
Wnsch dir auch ne gute Besserung milkakuh :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sum93

Die Medtest Muster sind ja mal n Witz ^^ Bin bis jetzt nie unter 20/24 gekommen.  :Big Grin:  Fallen die euch auch so leicht?

----------


## *milkakuh*

@Sum: Ich hab keine Muster von Medtest glaub ich.

Ich habe gerade mal Schlauchfiguren gemacht und hatte 19/24 richtig! Yeah!!!  :Love:  Ich beginne die Dinger zu mgen! Leider bin ich immer noch krank und nicht so richtig zu irgendwas zu gebrauchen...

----------


## Melina93

Medtest hat echt sehr einfache Muster, aber die Schlauchfiguren sind zum Teil schwerer, als bei fritest, finde ich.
Hat jemand ne Idee, wie "schwer" die Figuren im TMS so sind? Die Originalversionen sind ja zu leicht, aber fritest hoffentlich zu schwer  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

glckwunsch milkakuh!  :Smilie:  gehts dir wenigstens einbisschen besser? 


die medtest muster finde ich auch einfach, aber trotzdem ist es eine gute gelegenheit einfach nur zu ben  :Smilie:  glaube fast die zustzlichen 4 tests haben mir enorm geholfen besser zu werden. auch wenns jetzt immer noch nicht so mega gut ist.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ja mir geht es seit heute besser!  :Grinnnss!: 

Muster zuordnen muss ich heute auch mal wieder ne Runde machen. Bld nur, dass die mir so gar keinen Spa machen..Ich hab heute ne Runde Textverstndnis gemacht, das lief sehr gut, hatte nur einen Fehler!  :Love:

----------


## Vilsa

> Ja mir geht es seit heute besser! 
> 
> Muster zuordnen muss ich heute auch mal wieder ne Runde machen. Bld nur, dass die mir so gar keinen Spa machen..Ich hab heute ne Runde Textverstndnis gemacht, das lief sehr gut, hatte nur einen Fehler!


Freut mich, dass es dir besser geht und du weiterlernen kannst!  :Smilie: 
Glckwunsch zu so einem guten Testergebnis, darf man fragen, wie du bei dem Test vorgehst? Ich habe so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Test, weil ich einfach keine geeignete Strategie finde :S

Noch was anderes: Wei einer von euch, welche Konzentrationstests so in den vergangenen Jahren dran waren?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Freut mich, dass es dir besser geht und du weiterlernen kannst! 
> Glckwunsch zu so einem guten Testergebnis, darf man fragen, wie du bei dem Test vorgehst? Ich habe so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Test, weil ich einfach keine geeignete Strategie finde :S
> 
> Noch was anderes: Wei einer von euch, welche Konzentrationstests so in den vergangenen Jahren dran waren?


Klar darfst du fragen! Ich lese mir den Text durch und markiere mir whrenddessen einzelne Schlsselwrter, die fr den jeweiligen Gliederrungsabschnitt charakteristisch sind. Manchmal mache ich mir noch eine ganz kurze Notiz an den Rand, ist aber meistens nicht notwendig. Danach gehe ich die Fragen durch und vergleiche die Antwortmglichkeiten mit dem Text, falls ich mir nicht mehr sicher bin. Die entsprechende Textpassage finde ich dann sehr schnell. Ich markiere nur wenige Schlsselwrter, denn sonst seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bume nicht mehr.

Ich mach mal ein paar Beispiele:

Text zum Thema Nahrung (OV 2):
Erster Absatz: *Proteine*
Zweiter Absatz: *Kohlenhydrate
*Dritter Absatz: *Fette*
Vierter Absatz: *Energieversorgung*

Text zum Thema Nitrosamine (OV 2)
Absatz 1: *Nitrosamine krebserregende Substanzen*
Absatz 2: *Tumoren an praktisch allen Organen + Ort der Tumorbildung*
Absatz 3: *Strke krebserregende Wirkung: Dosis-Wirkungs-Untersuchungen*
Absatz 4: *Groangelegt Untersuchung + Nachweisgrenze + krebserzeugene Dosen fr Tiere 1 mg/kg*
Tabelle: *prozentuale Anteile, welche diese Lebensmitel zur Gesamtmenge der tglich aufgenommenen Nitrosamine beitragen*
Absatz 5: *Durschnitt Nahrung etwa 1,1 ug Nitrosamine pro Tag*

Mehr als die Wrter, die ich aufgeschrieben habe markiere ich im Text nicht. So habe ich die Gliederung gut im Griff und kann schnell nachlesen bei speziellen Fragen.

Ich hoffe, dass dir das ein wenig hilft!

----------


## weitwech

In Muster zuordnen bin ich definitiv am schlechtesten, immer noch...

hat jemand von euch denn mal eine komplette testsimulation durchgefhrt???

ach ja ich hatte auch vorher gefragt, aber leider keine antwort bekommen.. 
wie viel macht ihr denn noch so am tag??? macht ihr jeden tag etwas fr den test???

----------


## netti94

ich hab erst gerade gelesen, dass man bei der reproduktionsphase vom untertest fakten keine notizen machen darf? Stimmt das, oder bezieht sich das nur auf den ems? :/ weil ich hab mir angewhnt paar sachen immer an den rand zu schreiben so dass ich dann beim antworten weniger denken muss...

@ weitwech: ich be so oft es geht..aber da ich noch ein fsj mache, geht es leider nicht jeden tag :/

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo,

fhlt Ihr euch schon fit???? Sind ja noch wenige Wochen ... mich grauts vor den Fakten  :grrrr....:

----------


## weitwech

> ich hab erst gerade gelesen, dass man bei der reproduktionsphase vom untertest fakten keine notizen machen darf? Stimmt das, oder bezieht sich das nur auf den ems? :/ weil ich hab mir angewhnt paar sachen immer an den rand zu schreiben so dass ich dann beim antworten weniger denken muss...
> 
> @ weitwech: ich be so oft es geht..aber da ich noch ein fsj mache, geht es leider nicht jeden tag :/


hey netti, das gilt auch fr den tms, man darf da nicht mal nen stift in der hand halten...

ich be auch so oft es geht... nur hab ich z.B. bei dem Konzentrationstest Angst dass ich zu viel mache und mich an die Aufgabenstellung so gewhne, dass ich diesselbe Aufgabe mit ner anderen Aufgabenstellung dann verwechsle :/

ist ner freundin passiert die letztes jahr teilgenommen hat.. sie hatte da nur 5 punkte, hat sich echt grn und blau gergert, ich hoffe dass passiert uns nicht!!

habt ihr den Konztest, wo man die Kstchen um 180 Grad drehen muss??? dass ja der wahnsinn da schaff ich nich mal die Hlfte, und wenn dann mit total vielen Auslassungsfehlern...

----------


## netti94

selbst bei der reproduktionsphase? :O

hmmm...ich hab die gleiche sorge und deshalb mach ich jeden konzentrationstest nur einmal und versuch mglichst wenige mit der gleichen aufgabenstellung zu machen...oder was ich spter vorhabe, wenn mir das material ausgeht, dass ich genau die ankreuze die gerade nicht gefragt sind...so knnte man dann genug abwechslung reinbringen  :Smilie: 

was fr einer ist das? fritest?

----------


## Chris021

Hey, 

bei den Konzentrationstests gibt es ja teilweise erhebliche Unterschiede im Schwierigkeitsgrad. Fr bspw. den pq-Test (vergleichsweise leichter) lsst sich ja mit der in der OV vorgeschlagenen Formel "Korrekte Markierungen - bersehene Zeichen - Fehlmarkierungen - 140 /10 = geschtztes Ergebnis (evtl. hochrunden) ungefhr einordnen, welche Punktzahl man erhalten htte. Bei den relativ einfacheren Tests msste man daher ohne viele Fehler zu machen fr die Hchstpunktzahl bis ca. Zeile 35 kommen. 
Wie sieht es aber mit den sehr schwierigen Tests aus, bei denen bspw. die Reihenfolge und ein Signal erkannt werden mssen? Nach welcher Formel berechnet ihr das bzw. zu welcher Zeile sollte man es bei den extrem schwierigen Tests schaffen, um vermutlich im Test sehr gut abzuschneiden? Gibt es da auch eine Formel? 

LG
Chris

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Wie sieht es aber mit den sehr schwierigen Tests aus, bei denen bspw. die Reihenfolge und ein Signal erkannt werden mssen? Nach welcher Formel berechnet ihr das bzw. zu welcher Zeile sollte man es bei den extrem schwierigen Tests schaffen, um vermutlich im Test sehr gut abzuschneiden? Gibt es da auch eine Formel?


Da gibt es keine Formel zur Berechnung, da die Bewertung in Relation zu den anderen Testteilnehmern in diesem Jahr erfolgt. Die besten 2,5% erhalten 20 Punkte, die schlechtesten 2,5% 0 Punkte. Der Bereich dazwischen wird in 19 gleich groe Intervalle aufgeteilt.

----------


## Chris021

Hallo milakuh,

das ist mir natrlich bewusst. Genauso ist es bei den relativ leichteren Tests ja auch, die Zahl, die man am Ende erhlt, stellt nur eine Schtzung dar. Trotzdem gibt es doch bestimmt eine Formel oder zumindest Erfahrungswerte, wie es bei den sehr schwierigen Tests aussieht, oder nicht ?

----------


## weitwech

> selbst bei der reproduktionsphase? :O
> 
> hmmm...ich hab die gleiche sorge und deshalb mach ich jeden konzentrationstest nur einmal und versuch mglichst wenige mit der gleichen aufgabenstellung zu machen...oder was ich spter vorhabe, wenn mir das material ausgeht, dass ich genau die ankreuze die gerade nicht gefragt sind...so knnte man dann genug abwechslung reinbringen 
> 
> 
> was fr einer ist das? fritest?


also wie das genau in der reproduktionsphase ist, kann ich dir natrlich nicht sagen... aber ich denke schon dass du da nen Stift in der Hand halten darfst ;)

ja dass ist der von fritest, ist aber auch im meditrain teil drin.. ich hab im fritest konztest buch gelesen, dass das 2010 dran war, dass mit dem 180 Grad drehen der Kstchen (sowas hnliches), und dabei nur 200 Zeichen bearbeitet wurden und 50 Auslassungsfehler...
d.h. die leute ham 5 Zeilen gemacht.. schaffste z.B. mehr hat man doch die 20 Punkte sicher gehabt, oder liege ich jetzt falsch???

----------


## Melina93

Du bekommst 20 Punkte im Konzentrationstest, wenn du zu den besten 2,5% gehrst. Das heit, wenn die meisten 5 Zeilen geschafft haben, du aber 6 Zeilen kann es trotzdem sein, dass du weniger Punkte bekommst, als 20, wenn es eben mehr als 2,5% der Teilnehmer noch weiter geschafft haben, als du.

----------


## Chris021

Hmmm, wie gesagt, das ist mir bekannt... das war nicht das, worauf ich hinaus wollte. Aber ist ja auch egal, vielleicht muss man sich im Falle eines sehr schweren Konzentrationstests eben berraschen lassen  :hmmm...: 

LG

----------


## Basket123

> Wie sieht es aber mit den sehr schwierigen Tests aus, bei denen bspw. die Reihenfolge und ein Signal erkannt werden mssen?


Hast du da ein Beispiel fr? Auf solch einen Test bin ich noch nicht gestoen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich mache gerade die Aufgaben aus dem Simulationsheft von fritest. Die Aufgaben sind wirklich deutlich schwerer als in den Orginalversionen. Bei den Schlauchfiguren hatte ich 18/24 richtig, beim Medizinisch-naturwissenschaftlichen Grundverstndnis 15/20 richtig. Wer hat diese Version schon bearbeitet?

----------


## Chris021

Na ja zum Beispiel Tests in der Art, dass es ein bestimmtes Symbol gibt und du alle Symbole anstreichen musst, denen dasselbe Symbol um 90 gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht folgt. Schwierig zu erklren, wenn man es nicht vor sich sieht ^^ Oder zum Beispiel den Test bei dem du die erste Zahl ankreuzen musst, wenn das Ergebnis 5 ergibt, sprich 41 14 23 oder 32..
Der Test war bspw. mal Gegenstand des EMS. Im TMS sind bisher eher die subjektiv leichteren Tests drangekommen soweit ich wei (pq, bd, ft etc.). 
Mich wrde einfach mal interessieren, wie weit man ungefhr bei den o.g. Tests kommen msste, um ein gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen. Dass das Ergebnis letztendlich von den Ergebnissen der anderen abhngt, ist mir bewusst. Trotzdem, ich dachte vielleicht gibt es Erfahrungswerte oder so.. ^^

LG

----------


## mintymint

kann sich jemand die nummer 8 im 6. schlauchfiguren untertest von fritest ansehen? ich finde es sieht nicht aus wie die oben ansicht, weil man da eigentlich das buschige ende von dem nach oben weisenden schlauch sehen msste.

----------


## mintymint

milkakuh du meinst doch 18/20 oder ? in fritest sind schlielich nur 20 figuren und dan sind 18 punkte doch nicht schlecht  :Smilie: 
und bei 15/20 richtigen antworten wren das 19/24. (natrlich nur unter der vorraussetzung dass man das so eins zu eins bertragen kann.) 
aber ja die original versionen (zumindest ov1)  ist schon ein ganzes stck einfacher. lass dich nicht entmutigen, einpaar leute die den tms letztes jahr mitgemacht haben, meinten ja, dass die aufgaben an sich eig nicht so viel schwerer sind als in den ov versionen  :Smilie:

----------


## Chris021

Hmm, ja ... komisch... Ich find das sieht eher wie B aus..

----------


## *milkakuh*

> milkakuh du meinst doch 18/20 oder ? in fritest sind schlielich nur 20 figuren und dan sind 18 punkte doch nicht schlecht


Ups, stimmt du hast Recht. Ich hate 6 Fehler. Also nur 14/20 richtig.

----------


## mintymint

ich bin derselben meinung. auch wenn es fr b auch leicht seltsam aussieht, aber von allen finde ich das am passendsten. danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

Hallo Leute, 
hab heute ne Testsimulation gemacht und 163 Punkte erreicht. 
Jetzt bin ich natrlich hochmotiviert das ganze noch auszubauen  :Love: 
Habt ihr noch Tipps wie man sich fakten lernen noch besser einprgen kann? 
Bei mir variiert das immer zw. 15-19 Punkten  :grrrr....:

----------


## mintymint

glckwunsch  :Smilie:  mit welcher version war das? und wir machstdu das immer mit den einstreuaufgaben? in den bcher schlagen die ja vor, dass man bestimmte nummern immer als einstreuaufgaben zhlen soll, aber ich zieh das bei mir einfach komplett ab (weils dann nur noch besser werden kann  :Big Grin: ) 

tipps zu fakten habe ich leider keine, da ich sie mir so wie sie da stehen einfach einprge. wobei ich mir aber auch die namensgruppen merke in der reihenfolge, damit mir nachher die verschiedenen altersklassen schneller einfallen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Fr alle, die wie ich auch Probleme haben beim Umrechnen von Einheiten: http://www.arndt-bruenner.de/mathe/s...eitenueben.htm Ist echt eine super Seite, kann ich nur empfehlen!  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

danke milkakuh! :Smilie:  
kommt einer eig gut mit den quantitativen aufgaben zurecht?ich bekomme da auer in den original versionen nie mehr als 13 richtig.

----------


## MediPrincess

> danke milkakuh! 
> kommt einer eig gut mit den quantitativen aufgaben zurecht?ich bekomme da auer in den original versionen nie mehr als 13 richtig.


Bei welchen Aufgaben hast du den Schwierigkeiten ?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich glaub ich hab 'nen Denkfehler....kann mal bitte jemand diese Aufgabe nachrechnen?

Die Halbwertszeit eines iodhaltigen Medikamentes betrgt 8 Tage, d.h. nach 8 Tagen ist die Strahlungsintensitt nur noch halb so gro wie zu Beginn. Nach frhestens wie vielen Tagen betrgt die Strahlenbelastung etwa 6% der ursprnglichen Strahlung?
a) nach 4 Tagen 
b) nach 16 Tagen
c) nach 32 Tagen
d) nach 40 Tagen
e) nach 80 Tagen

Eigentlich eine leichte Aufgabe aber ich komm nicht auf die angeblich richtige Lsung. Danke schonmal!

----------


## Brutus

Nach 32 Tagen.
Heute sind es 100% -> Nach 8 Tagen 50% -> Nach 16 Tagen 25% -> Nach 24 Tagen 12,5% -> Nach 32 Tagen ~ 6%.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Nach 32 Tagen.
> Heute sind es 100% -> Nach 8 Tagen 50% -> Nach 16 Tagen 25% -> Nach 24 Tagen 12,5% -> Nach 32 Tagen ~ 6%.


 :Blush:  ups, danke! Ich sollte langsam aufhren. Hab in  meiner Tabelle schlicht und ergreifend die 24 vergessen.... :keule:

----------


## Liliac

> ups, danke! Ich sollte langsam aufhren. Hab in  meiner Tabelle schlicht und ergreifend die 24 vergessen....


DAS ist normal, ging mir damals auch immer so...  :Big Grin: 
Passiert dir dafr im Test nichtmehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sitrone

Also ich hab da gar keine einstreuaufgaben abgezogen.. Sollte ich vllt beim nchsten mal machen. 
Klappt das bei dir mit den fakten dann wenn es dir einfach nur merkst ohne Eselsbrcken? Wie viele Punkte hast im Durchschnitt?

----------


## Sum93

Wie viel macht ihr jeden Tag so im Schnitt ? ;D
Hab immer das Gefhl ich mach zu wenig...  :Big Grin: 

Und ich gehe mit gutem Beispiel voran (variiert natrlich):
- nen Bogen Konzentrationstest zum warm werden
- Fakten und Figuren lernen
-Bisl Muster (entweder nen halben oder nen ganzen Untertest je nach laune)
-Schlauchfiguren ( zurzeit mach ich da recht wenig, kanns schon sehr gut)
-Fakten/Figuren Reproduktion
- und Abends dann meistens paar Aufgaben fr Mathe ;b

----------


## mintymint

ich stelle sie mir vor- vlt knnte man das auch als hilfe nehmen. meine punkte variieren ziemlich.
bei meditrain bekomme ich oft alle oder mir fehlen mal 1 oder hchstens 2 punkte. bei prpkurs fehlen mir die meiste zeit 2 manchmal auch 3 weil ich es einfach schwerer finde. (wobei ich in prpkurs auch erst weniger bearbeitet habe. es ist jetzt aber schon besser geworden) 
es ist also noch bungsbedrftig :/ ist genauso wie mit den figuren. die von meditrain klappen super meistens ohne fehler oder einen aber fritest ist echt schlecht. aber es ist schon etwas besser geworden. beim letzten mal fehlten nur 2  :Smilie:  

@sum93 variiert bei mir auch jeden tag. habe aber auch das gefhl viel zu wenig zu machen. aber meistens mache ich auch zuerst konzentration um wacher zu werden. (im test kommt das ja leider erst in der mitte...weswegen ich berlege einfach in der wartezeit einen einfachen bogen zu machen,damit ich schon mal in stimmung komme  :Big Grin: ) 
dann mache ich oft noch muster oder schlauchfiguren. der rest hngt von meiner tageslaune ab und was ich schon lange nicht mehr gemacht habe.

----------


## Melina93

Ich mache auch nur Muster und Figuren&Fakten tglich. Schlauchfiguren mache ich immer so "anfallweise", wenn ich doch Panik bekomme, dass ich zu wenig Schlauchfiguren mache  :Big Grin: 
Sonst mache ich bisschen Mathe, lerne ein paar Beispielaufgaben oder mache manche Aufgaben. Konzentrationsgen mache ich auch. Beruhigt mich auch total ( Hoffentlich bekommen wir bd  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Smilie: 
Dann, wenn ich noch Zeit habe neben der Arbeit, mache ich Diagramme oder med.-nat. Grundverstndnis ( Findet ihr auch, dass die in de Originalversionen total einfach sind und sonst total schwer?  :Smilie:  )

So viel kann man ja auch nicht auf einen Schlag machen, weil man muss ja die restlichen 3 Wochen noch fllen knnen und dafr braucht man ja Material. Auerdem habe ich das Gefhl, wenn ich mehr mache, dass ich dann bei manchen Untertests verwirrt bin und den Wald vor lauter Bumen nicht mehr sehe. Und wenn ich mde bin, kann ich alles was mit Optik zu tun hat, wie Schlauchfiguren oder Muster, eh vergessen  :Big Grin: 

Bei Fakten greife ich eigentlich immer auf Stereotypen zurck oder auf Personen, die ich kenne. Und ich stelle sie mir dann auch vor wie mintymint  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

wenn jemand die fritest muster hat: bekommt ihr da auch teilweise nur 13 muster richtig? das ist bei mir von test zu test relativ unterschiedlich, aber immer wieder bei denselben tests (bei manchen habe ich immer 17). ich mache mir schon groe sorgen,da 13/20 nicht so prickelnd ist.

----------


## netti94

@ mintymint:
mir gehts genauso wie dir ;) bei meditrain bekomm ich meist mehr punkte als bei fritest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kefir9000

Hey hey, darf ich mal fragen wie eure Durchschnittsnote im Abitur aussieht, bez. ungefhr aussehen wird ? Hngt bei euch der Studienplatz von dem TMS-Ergebnis ab, oder macht ihr das nur um in Top Universitten wie zum Beispiel Heidelberg angenommen zu werden ?

----------


## Melina93

Kann sich jemand vielleicht mal die 11. Schlauchfigur von der 2. bungsversion bei fritest ansehen? Knnte das nicht auch C sein?
Wre echt nett, weil ich bei mir da gerade die Zhne aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kefir9000

ja knnte es, ist nicht eindeutig

----------


## Kefir9000

obwohl garnicht, ansonsten wrdest du wenn du von Unten schauen wrdest noch in ein Kabelende schauen ;)

----------


## Melina93

Welches Ende meinst du?

----------


## Kefir9000

Von der Vorderansicht, links unten, das Ende :P da wrde man direkt reinschauen wenn C die richtige Antwort wre ;)

----------


## Melina93

Ah, ich verstehe, was du meinst. Ich war mir eben nicht sicher, ob das ein Schlauchende ist oder ob das vordere das Schlauchende ist...deswegen meine ich ja auch, dass beides gehen wrde, weil ma doch links unten nicht genau sieht, wo das Ende ist...oder ich sehe es nur nicht mit meinen Maulwurfaugen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kefir9000

Alles hat ein Ende nur die Wurst hat zwei.... hmm ich meine das Schlauchstck ;)

----------


## Melina93

Hehe, danke fr deine Hilfe...ich finde es ist nur schwer zu beurteilen, wo das endet...

----------


## mintymint

also auer an dem endenstck knntest du es auch als d festmachen, weil man von der unten ansicht  diesen schlauchknuel unten im bild rand haben msste und nicht oben  :Smilie:  

kefir9000 ich mache den tms weil ich es muss. ich wrde auf jede uni gehen.

----------


## Sitrone

Mir geht's mit den Mustern auch so. Finde die in den OV echt leicht im Vergleich zu manchen Mustern von Meditrain. 
Habe mir jetzt vorsichtshalber noch was von fritest bestellt, weil ihr ja alle so "begeistert" davon seid  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich versuche eigentlich jeden Tag zu ben was mir bisher ganz gut gelingt aber muss mich auch ranhalten denn nchste Woche beginnt wieder das Semester..

----------


## Sitrone

Ich mach den tms auch weil ich muss. Mit 1,8 stehen die Chancen ohne tms schlecht @Kefir

----------


## mintymint

oh, was studierst du denn? :Smilie:  
meditrain hat in dem grnen buch teilweise viel zu offensichtliche fehler,weil die da die fehler mit so einem dicken stift reingemalt haben. 


ich finde eig nicht alles aus den OVs immer leichter als aus den anderen ausgaben. zb stehen deren diagramme denen von fritest  in nichts nach. ich wrde sogar sagen, dass die vn fritest leichter sind (oder zumindest ist das bei mir so) 
ich bin jetzt schon ganz nervs, wenn ich an die tms diagramme denke.

----------


## Melina93

Oh je, jetzt sehe ich das auch mit der Schlauchfigur...ich glaube, ich bin offiziell zu bld fr den TMS -.-

----------


## Chris021

Ich ich halte auch die Aufgaben von Fritest irgendwie am realistischsten im Vergleich zur OV und der Infobroschre.. Ich find bei Meditrain wird teilweise wirklich aufs penibelste auf die Formulierung geachtet, zu leicht vergisst man mal einen winzigen Aspekt und hat dann lt. Lsungen eine falsche Antwort.. in diesem Mae ist mir das bei den anderen Versionen nicht aufgefallen...
Ich bin echt mega gespannt auf den Test aber irgendwie auch extrem nervs ^^
Ich hoffe ja auch, dass en bd-Test drankommt xD

----------


## Sitrone

Hahaa ja das mit den Strichen stimmt allerdings.. Das ist voll lcherlich  :Grinnnss!: 
Aber ich finde z.B. die Mathe Aufgaben von meditrain viel schwieriger als die in den OV. 
Ich studiere momentan Pharmazie  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Sitrone

Wieso denkt ihr dass bd drankommt? Knnte doch auch Ft oder cu bzw co drankommen. 
Vielleicht auch was mit Zahlen wobei das ja noch nie in Deutschland der fall war, oder?

----------


## mintymint

also wenn mal drehungen kann kamen kanns ja gut mglich sein, dass auch zahlen kommen. wrde darauf sogar fast hoffen, weil ich das etwa genauso gut kann wie bd. aber co wrde mich stren glaube ich.  :Big Grin:  

ich hoffe nur,dass die dieses jahr diese blden diagramm aufgaben weglassen, in denen man selbst aus den informationen eines der diagramme aussuchen muss.

----------


## Melina93

Der eine Konzentrationstest mit Kreisen ist bei fritest total schlecht gedruckt, finde ich. Da kann man das nicht so gut ben.
bd wre super, das kann inzwischen jeder von uns, glaube ich  :Smilie: 
Ich weis ja nicht wie wahrscheinlich nach einem pq Test ein bd Test ist...kennt da jemand Erfahrungswerte?

----------


## Chris021

Also ich hab in irgendeinem Buch gelesen, dass 2010 so ein Hufeisen-Test drankam, dann 2011 ein ft-Test und letztes Jahr war ja ein pq-Test.. Ich glaube ein bd-Test war aber schon mal vor einigen Jahren...
Vielleicht kommt ja auch ein mu test XD
Ich hoffe aber dass nicht sowas wie im EMS drankommt :S

----------


## Melina93

Das ist es doch gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass bd drankommt, oder? 
Naja, Signalerkennung ist auch noch ganz gut zu meistern, denke ich.

----------


## Chris021

Hmm, ja knnte theoretisch sein, wr natrlich echt geil^^ Ja, stimmt Signalerkennung wre auch ok

----------


## Kefir9000

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Wenn man bei Hochschulstart die NC Werte der letzten Jahre anschaut steht da ja zum Beispiel          " Halle - Wittenberg  DN / Beruf / TMS 1,700 " oder  "Erlangen - Nrnberg DN / Beruf 1,6" bedeutet das nun das 1,7 und 1,6 deren Abiturdurchnittsnoten gewesen sind oder ist das der Notendurchschnitt der sich zum Beispiel durch TMS Verbesserung oder Beruf eingestellt hat. Also, dass die Leute vielleicht doch nen Schnitt von 2,3 oder hnlich hatten und dann durch Beruf und TMS auf die jeweilige Note 1,7 und 1,6 verbessert haben ?

----------


## weitwech

Hey Ihr Lieben...

also ich bin auch relativ viel am ben, mal mehr mal weniger eben... irgendwie leben muss man ja auch noch nebenher  :Smilie: 

nach wie vor hab ich in mathe meine schwierigkeiten.. wobei das medtestbuch fr Mathe extrem gut ist, und ich schon afugaben nachvollziehen kann, bei denen ich mir frher die Zhne ausgebissen habe..

Was mir Bauchschmerzen macht ist der Diagramme Untertest 1. weil er zum Schluss drankommt und ich Angst habe dann keine Puste mehr zu haben im Test und 2. verwechsle ich immer so viel... 
Fr Diagramme habe ich das meditrain Buch...

WIe ergehts euch denn so mit Diagrammen???  und kann mir jemand sagen was der Unterschied zwischen absoluten und relativen Angaben ist?? :Blush:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

absolute Angaben sind genaue Zahlen, z.B 3 von 10 Patienten ....
relative Angaben sind Brche oder Prozentangaben, z.B 30% der Patienten

----------


## davo

Kefir, das sind meines Wissens die "korrigierten" DN. Allerdings lagen im letzten WS die hchsten korrigierten DN schon bei 1,5...

----------


## weitwech

> absolute Angaben sind genaue Zahlen, z.B 3 von 10 Patienten ....
> relative Angaben sind Brche oder Prozentangaben, z.B 30% der Patienten


danke.. 
kann man denn von relativen angaben nur relative und von absoluten angaben nur absolute aussagen ableiten???
ich hoffe der Test wird was die diagramme angeht humaner als das meditrainbuch...

----------


## Kefir9000

Fr Medizin ? Ich mchte gerne in die Zahnmedizin ;)
danke davo, kann das noch jemand besttigen, dass es sich hier um die "korrigierten" DN handelt ?

----------


## Melina93

> Fr Medizin ? Ich mchte gerne in die Zahnmedizin ;)
> danke davo, kann das noch jemand besttigen, dass es sich hier um die "korrigierten" DN handelt ?


Ja, bezieht sich auf den Letzten, der zugelassen wurde. Kann also jeden an der Uni mglichen Bonus kassiert haben und so auf die Note gekommen sein  :Smilie:

----------


## Chris021

PumpkinSoup: 3/10 Personen ist auch eine relative Angabe, wenn du das hochrechnest entspricht das 30% der Personen. Absolute Angaben kann man wirklich nur beurteilen, wenn zu den Prozentwerten eine Basis bekannt ist z.B. sind an Darmkrebs 45% der Frauen erkrankt und 55 % der Mnner, so kann man nicht sagen, dass mehr (bezogen auf die Anzahl) Mnner an Darmkrebs erkrankt sind. Das kann man nur sagen, wenn die Basis bekannt ist z.B. waren es 100 Frauen und 100 Mnner, dann sind wirklich 10 MEHR Mnner an Darmkrebs erkrankt.

----------


## hurrikan

Hat jmd Erfahrung mit dem Online-Portal Studymed??

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich hab ein riesen Problem. Ich kann seit ein paar Tagen nur noch ganz schlecht einschlafen, stndig kreist mir dieser Test im Kopf. Letzte Nacht konnte ich beispielsweise nur knappe 4 h schlafen und musste dann an die Arbeit. Heute das gleiche Spiel, obwohl ich heute Nachmittag nur 20 min geschlafen habe kann ich jetzt einfach nicht einschlafen und in 6 h geht wieder der Wecker. Nachmittags bin ich dann natrlich so mde, das ich nicht viel auf die Reihe bekomme...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ich hab ein riesen Problem. Ich kann seit ein paar Tagen nur noch ganz schlecht einschlafen, stndig kreist mir dieser Test im Kopf. Letzte Nacht konnte ich beispielsweise nur knappe 4 h schlafen und musste dann an die Arbeit. Heute das gleiche Spiel, obwohl ich heute Nachmittag nur 20 min geschlafen habe kann ich jetzt einfach nicht einschlafen und in 6 h geht wieder der Wecker. Nachmittags bin ich dann natrlich so mde, das ich nicht viel auf die Reihe bekomme...


Entspann dich. Mach mal ein paar Tage nix fr den Test und stattdessen was nettes, das dich ablenkt. So machst du dich auch physisch fertig und das bringt gar nichts.

----------


## mintymint

@hurrikan die sind relativ preiswert, aber ich bin da schon lange nicht mehr weil ihre schlauchfiguren so einfach sind und die haben auer 2 diagrammen sonst nichts mehr zu dem untertest. 
allerdings ist es, glaube ich, okay fr den preis. 

milkakuh du wirst ja auch echt vor garnichts geschont- erst die erkltung und jetzt schlafstrungen. aber letzteres habe ich auch. kauf dir melatonin tabletten (schlaftablette fr kos. funktioniert aber prima  :Smilie:  ) 
und : wir sollten uns entspannen der test wird bestimmt nicht so fies (zumindest sage ich mir das fast schon mantraartig wennich hysterisch werde  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Kefir9000

hysterisch drft ihr werden wenn ihr nebenbei noch das Abitur schreiben msst ...-.-

----------


## Kefir9000

... und wenn Meditrain die seit 10 Tagen und schon bezahlten bungshefte noch nicht losgeschicht hat .. Was ist da los ?!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @hurrikan die sind relativ preiswert, aber ich bin da schon lange nicht mehr weil ihre schlauchfiguren so einfach sind und die haben auer 2 diagrammen sonst nichts mehr zu dem untertest. 
> allerdings ist es, glaube ich, okay fr den preis. 
> 
> milkakuh du wirst ja auch echt vor garnichts geschont- erst die erkltung und jetzt schlafstrungen. aber letzteres habe ich auch. kauf dir melatonin tabletten (schlaftablette fr kos. funktioniert aber prima  ) 
> und : wir sollten uns entspannen der test wird bestimmt nicht so fies (zumindest sage ich mir das fast schon mantraartig wennich hysterisch werde )


Der ist auch nicht so fies. Schon gar nicht fr euch, weil ihr euch ja gut vorbereitet. Also schaltet mal nen Gang zurck. Wegen diesem Test braucht ihr keine Schlaftabletten nehmen. Beruhigt euch einfach ein bisschen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

So, mir gehts leider noch nicht wirklich besser. Die letzte Nacht war wieder beschissen. Ab morgen hab ich dann 5 Nachtdienste am Stck, wird wohl auch nicht gerade frderlich sein. Und meinen Dienstplan fr Mai hab ich endlich. Ich hab zwar vom 03.-05.05 frei aber dafr muss ich dafr 11 Tage am Stck arbeiten und das auch nur im Frhdienst. Ich knnte echt durchdrehen.  :Frown:

----------


## Ani90

Hey milkakuh,
mir geht es so hnlich wie dir hab jetzt schon 3 12-Stunden-Nchte hinter mir hab noch eine dann einen Tag frei und dann Frhdienst  :Frown:  bin auch immer mde und kann doch nicht schlafen und das schlimmste ben kann man unter diesen Bedingungen nur sehr schlecht. Ich hab auch stndig ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich mehr machen msste...
Ich hab mir Urlaub genommen vom 3.5-10.5. und nach dem Test gehts erstmal ab in den Urlaub  :Smilie:  das trsten mich schon...

So das war jetzt genug im Selbstmitleid gesult  :Smilie:  ich bin der festen berzeugung das wir das alle sehr gut schaffen werden egal unter welchen Bedingungen!!! Es muss sich doch schlielich lohnen sich so nen Kopf um die ganze Sache zu machen ;)

----------


## Melina93

Ich habe auch nur mit Kampf am 3.-4.5 frei bekommen und dass, obwohl ich nur an der Kasse sitze  :Big Grin: 
Ich bin aber auch schon nervs, hoffentlich kriegen wir wenigstens einen vernnftigen Konzentrationstest.

----------


## Kefir9000

schreibt denn keiner nebenbei noch das Abitur, oder fllt euch das Abitur so leicht das nur die Arbeit beim Lernen strt ? ;)

----------


## Vilsa

> schreibt denn keiner nebenbei noch das Abitur, oder fllt euch das Abitur so leicht das nur die Arbeit beim Lernen strt ? ;)


Schreibe auch Abitur dieses Jahr und ich kann dich verstehen, Abitur braucht auf jeden Fall mehr Vorbereitungszeit als der TMS. Komme leider auch nicht so oft zum ben, von den Wochenenden mal abgesehen.

----------


## hurrikan

@mintymint
Vielen Dank ;) hab heute deren kostenlosen Probetest gemacht und habe auch gemerkt, dass die viel zu einfach sind gegen fritest und meditrain..

----------


## MediPrincess

> @mintymint
> Vielen Dank ;) hab heute deren kostenlosen Probetest gemacht und habe auch gemerkt, dass die viel zu einfach sind gegen fritest und meditrain..


Das stimmt  :Big Grin:  hoffentlich sind die Aufgaben im Test auch so leicht ;)

----------


## MiniOne

Wie geht ihr beim Musterzuordnen vor?

----------


## spirit of india

mir gehts nicht anderst, wie so manchen hier -.-" hab die letzten monate mit 2 24h Diensten Samstags verbracht, somit war der Sonntag auch nicht das Wahre. Die Arbeit raubt die Zeit zum ben, wenn man dann auch noch Nachtdienst hat, kommt man tagsber auch zu nichts. 
Hoffentlich kommt trotzdem ein gutes Ergebnis dabei raus!

----------


## pawlinomaximus

Habe eben Testergebnisse / Notenquivalente der letzen Jahre angeschaut und habe dazu eine Frage:

Inwiefern wird die errechnete Punktzahl (0-20) aus "konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten" in der Rohpunktzahl angegeben? Ist die in der endgltigen Rohpunktzahl (Testergebnis) schon eingerechnet? Hat man also maximal 158 oder 178 Punkte zu erreichen? 

Wrde mich mal interessieren, weil man mit 140 Rohpunkten ja einen Prozentrang von 99 hatte und kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass diese Leute "nur" 140 von 178 Punkten erreicht haben.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe heute im Nachtdienst erstmal ein Stndchen fr den TMS gebt. Quantitative und formale Probleme ging ganz gut, beim Muster zuordnen hatte ich dann doch leichte Seh- und Konzentrationsprobleme.  :Grinnnss!:  Schlimmer kann's am Testtag eigentlich nicht werden.  :Top:

----------


## Melina93

Es gibt immer 178 Punkte und da ist der Konzentrationstest schon mit drin. Also 178 Rohpunkte gibt es und letztes Jahr war das beste Ergebnis 167 Punkte. 
Wenn jemand 140 Punkte hat, dann hat er die in allen 9 Untertests zusammen erreicht, einschlielich dem Konzentrationstest.
140 Punkte klingt nicht so viel, aber der Test ist ja so konzipiert, dass man eigentlich im Schnitt 50% richtig beantwortet.
Bei so einem Test, mit dem Druck und allem muss man erst einmal 140 Punkte zusammenbekommen. So leicht ist das sicher nicht.

----------


## MediPrincess

So oft kann man mit dem Material was man hat eigentlich nicht ben, da ich zumindest schon fast alle Aufgaben auswendig kann:/

----------


## Erdbeermond

> 140 Punkte klingt nicht so viel, aber der Test ist ja so konzipiert, dass man eigentlich im Schnitt 50% richtig beantwortet.
> Bei so einem Test, mit dem Druck und allem muss man erst einmal 140 Punkte zusammenbekommen. So leicht ist das sicher nicht.


Du brauchst aber auch nicht unbedingt 140 Punkte - ich war mit 129 bei 94%

----------


## MediPrincess

> Du brauchst aber auch nicht unbedingt 140 Punkte - ich war mit 129 bei 94%


Das ist ja beruhigend  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> Du brauchst aber auch nicht unbedingt 140 Punkte - ich war mit 129 bei 94%


Jaaaa, zum Glck  :Big Grin:

----------


## medzahp

> Du brauchst aber auch nicht unbedingt 140 Punkte - ich war mit 129 bei 94%


Bei den 129 punkten ist der konzentrations teil aber mit eingerechnet oder?

----------


## weitwech

hey leute...

wie ergehts euch denn mit dem fakten lernen ?

hab heute mal was von medtest bearbeitet und hab in der einen stunde nix geistig anspruchsvolles gemacht (gestrickt und gesaugt) und hab dennoch nur 14 Richtige gehabt  :Wand:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo,

ist es eigentlich so, dass man den Konzentrationstest mit Bleistift bearbeiten muss (ich hab das in einem Buch gelesen ... das kam mir fremd vor)??

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> hey leute...
> 
> wie ergehts euch denn mit dem fakten lernen ?
> 
> hab heute mal was von medtest bearbeitet und hab in der einen stunde nix geistig anspruchsvolles gemacht (gestrickt und gesaugt) und hab dennoch nur 14 Richtige gehabt



Mittlerweile kann ich mir die Fakten ganz gut merken ... Ich wrde jedoch an deiner Stelle so realittsnah wie mglich trainieren ... "Was" konntest Du dir denn nicht merken bzw. hast Du vergessen???

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bleistifte drfen NICHT in den Testraum mitgenommen werden!!

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Bleistifte drfen NICHT in den Testraum mitgenommen werden!!


Ok alles klar Sanguis.

Sag mal wie hast Du das damals im Test gemacht bzgl. Antwortbogen und Testheft .... Hast Du die Antworten direkt im Antwortbogen notiert oder hinterher??

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Unterschiedlich. Bei so Aufgaben wie Muster zuordnen, hab ich die Kreuze direkt im Antwortbogen gesetzt. Bei so Sachen wie dem Textverstndnis erst danach. Bei Aufgaben, von denen man wei, dass es mit der Zeit knapp wird, wrde ich die Antworten sofort auf den Antwortbogen bertragen. Die Gefahr, dass die Zeit rum ist und man die Kreuze noch nciht gesetzt hat, ist einfach zu gro..

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Unterschiedlich. Bei so Aufgaben wie Muster zuordnen, hab ich die Kreuze direkt im Antwortbogen gesetzt. Bei so Sachen wie dem Textverstndnis erst danach. Bei Aufgaben, von denen man wei, dass es mit der Zeit knapp wird, wrde ich die Antworten sofort auf den Antwortbogen bertragen. Die Gefahr, dass die Zeit rum ist und man die Kreuze noch nciht gesetzt hat, ist einfach zu gro..


Aha ok danke fr die Info!

Noch was .... Man darf ja nicht im Testheft zurck- und vorblttern ... Ist es bei erlaubt, bei Zeitmangel im Antwortbogen vor-und zurckblttern ???? 
Ich hab in einem Buch gelesen, dass es nicht verboten wre (s. "Raten" bei Zeitmangel)

Kennst Du vielleicht ein Buch, dass nur aus "Bildern" besteht ??? Irgendein Kinderbuch ( ich will meine "Assoziationen" einbisschen erweitern ... s. Figuren lernen ;) )

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Aha ok danke fr die Info!
> 
> Noch was .... Man darf ja nicht im Testheft zurck- und vorblttern ... Ist es bei erlaubt, bei Zeitmangel im Antwortbogen vor-und zurckblttern ???? 
> Ich hab in einem Buch gelesen, dass es nicht verboten wre (s. "Raten" bei Zeitmangel)
> 
> Kennst Du vielleicht ein Buch, dass nur aus "Bildern" besteht ??? Irgendein Kinderbuch ( ich will meine "Assoziationen" einbisschen erweitern ... s. Figuren lernen ;) )


Hmm was den Antwortbogen angeht bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher...aber ich glaube schon, dass du da zurckblttern darfst. die Dinger waren ja wei. Da merkt keiner, ob du auf dem richtigen Bogen bist. Die Aufgabenteile im TMS haben ja unterschiedliche Farben, das wird ja dann sofort bemerkt, ob du gerade auf nem gelben Blatt rumkritzelst anstatt auf dem blauen, auf dem du eigentlich rumkritzeln solltest..

Und Bilderbcher kann ich dir keine empfehlen..wsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, was das bringen soll..aber du kannst ja mal in die stdtische Bcherei gehen und dir ein paar Kinderbcher anschauen, wenn du denkst, dass dir das hilft.

----------


## Kefir9000

@sanguis du warst ja im 2010 TMS Thread ja schon sehr aktiv, was ist denn nun aus dir geworden  :Smilie:  ? Wie war nochmal dein Testergebnis, was hat es dir gebracht ?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Naja soo aktiv war ich da nu nich..was aus mir geworden ist...eine verbitterte Studentin, die Pokemon zchtet.

 :Grinnnss!: 
Scherz. Der TMS hat mir nichts gebracht, weil meine DN zu schlecht war. Hab aber nen Teilplatz in Gttingen bekommen, weshalb das dann auch egal war.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Der Antwortbogen ist nur ein Blatt auf dem alles drauf ist, da kannst du jederzeit deine kreuze berall machen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich fange an den Nachtdienst zu lieben!  :Love:  Heute Nacht habe ich 2 Tests zu den Schlauchfiguren gemacht und war dabei sogar richtig gut und einen Test zu den Quantitativen und formalen Problemen. Jetzt kann ich ganz entspannt schlafen, denn man Tagessoll hab ich ja quasi schon erfllt.  :Grinnnss!:  Gute Nacht!

----------


## cfahlburg

Moin,
ich bin auch im Moment am lernen und habe noch ein formale Frage zu den Textverstndnissaufgaben. 

 Darf man sich den Text auch nach dem Lesen der Aufgaben noch einmal durchlesen? 
 Oder sind Text und Aufgaben auf getrennten Seiten und man darf nicht umblttern?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Du darfst innerhalb einer Aufgabengruppe immer vor- und zurckblttern. Du darfst nur keine anderen Tests aufschlagen.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe heute Nachmittag noch einen Test zu den Muster zuordnen gemacht. Habe immerhin in der vorgegebenen Zeit alle Aufgaben bearbeiten knnen. Hatte zwar nur 13/24 richtig, das ist aber fr meine Verhltnisse schon ganz gut!  :Top:  Wenn ich damit im Durchschnitt liege ist alles gut!

----------


## mintymint

kann mir einer von den leuten, die letztes jahr den tms gemacht haben sagen wie schwer ich den quantitativen teil einzuschtzen habe? 
ich bin total verunsichert  (wurde das vlt schon einmal gefragt? ich kann mich nicht erinnern)

----------


## Erdbeermond

Was meinst du mit einschtzen? Das kann dir keiner sagen, weil es doch recht subjektiv ist. Ich hatte nur 8 Aufgaben richtig, bin aber auch ne Niete in Mathe. Der Crack neben mir im Test fand das "total einfach". 

Lies mal im TMS Thread vom letzten Jahr nach dem Test. Da wurden einige Aufgaben, die vorkamen, diskutiert.

----------


## weitwech

:grrrr....:  :grrrr....:  dieses fakten lernen, macht mich noch verrckt !

ich kann mir nie das alter der leute merken  :Frown:  aber auch wenn Krankheiten drankommen, kann ichs nur schwer einordnen  :Frown: 

wie macht ihr dass denn? habt ihr spezielle assoziationen die das alter betreffen?

----------


## Sum93

> dieses fakten lernen, macht mich noch verrckt !
> 
> ich kann mir nie das alter der leute merken  aber auch wenn Krankheiten drankommen, kann ichs nur schwer einordnen 
> 
> wie macht ihr dass denn? habt ihr spezielle assoziationen die das alter betreffen?



Ich denk mir ne Geschichte zur Abfolge der Gruppen aus ;) 
z.b.:
1. Gruppe:  Landwirt. Berufe
2.          :  Vornamen
3.          :  Rstungsteile (harnisch etc)
4.          :  Teile eines Baumes (Ast etc)
5.          :  Namen mit Farben

Dann knnte ne geschichte dazu lauten: 
"Der BAUER namens ERIK zieht sich nen HARNISCH an und klettert auf einen BAUM um sich ROTE pfel zu pflcken  :Big Grin: "

dadurch kann ich mir das Alter erschlieen da ich die Abfolge der Gruppen wei ;b

----------


## mintymint

also mit einschtzen meine ich mit den anderen ausgaben vergleichen (tut mir leid war wohl etwas unprzise ^^) also den aufgaben in den originalversionen, fritest, meditrain und medtest (medtest bereitet mir da massive probleme!) 
bei fritest und den originalversionen finde ich den mathe teil eigentlich okay und bekomme punktemig fr mich ein einigermaen zufriedenstellendes ergebnis . nur bekomme ich bei medtest kaum eine aufgabe hin, was mir schon groe sorgen macht, auch wenn medtest in den anderen untertests nciht so prickelnd ist und man deren qualitt nicht mit fritest vergleichen kann.


so wie sum mache ich das auch. ich denke du kannst dir auch von jeder gruppe nur 2 krankheiten merken wenn dir das schwerfllt. aber dann sitzensie eben wirklich fest und dann kannst du am ende immer noch ausschlieen wenn es drauf ankommt.  :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

@Sum93  und mintymint besten dank, ich werd das mal so ausprobieren. 
hab halt das problem wenn ich eine geschichte zur abfolge erfinde, dass ich immer so in zeitnte komme, ich hoffe ich krieg das noch hin vor dem test  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ach so, das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, ich htte ehrlich gesagt nur die originalversionen.

Zu dem Problem mit dem alter merken: manchmal hilft es auch, wenn du berlegst, wo die Informationen auf dem Blatt standen. Wenn die Angaben zum Pat. Ganz unten standen, dann ist er eher 65, wenn er gleich in der ersten Gruppe war, eher zwanzig. Da wird ja nicht variiert. Es gibt doch immer die gleichen Gruppen.

----------


## mintymint

fandest du denn dass die aufgaben denen aus den originalversionen hnlich waren? oder wars da ganz anders?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich fand die alle gleich dmlich. Wie gesagt, Mathe liegt mir nicht. Aber vom Prinzip her wrde ich sagen gleich.

----------


## mintymint

okay danke schn  :Smilie: 

wie kommt ihr anderen denn mit den mathe aufgaben zurecht? ich finde die originalen gehen noch aber bei anderen ausgaben komme ich alleine einfach nicht auf das richtige ergebnis.

----------


## Melina93

Erdbeermond, auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich dich nerve  :Big Grin:  Waren die Diagramme im Test hnlich wie in den Originalversionen? Weil ich finde die ehrlich gesagt realtiv gut machbar. Aber der Untertest fllt immer schlecht aus.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Du nervst doch nicht  :Big Grin: 

Sie waren auf jeden Fall gut machbar. Wie gesagt, ich hab nur mit den Originalversionen gebt und ich war im Test eigentlich genauso gut oder schlecht wie in den bungen. Ausser bei Schlauchfiguren (da war ich viel besser) und bei Med-Nat. (viel schlechter...)

----------


## Melina93

Ah, danke fr die Antwort. Beruhigt mich sehr, weil wenn man so viel bungsmaterial hat, dann ist man irgendwann total unsicher, was jetzt das richtige Niveau ist.
Aber ich muss nochmal danke sagen, dass du und Lilac immer so fleiig schreibt und uns Mut macht. Das ist echt eine riesige Sttze  :Smilie:

----------


## Kefir9000

Habt ihr euch schon gedanken macht in welchem Muster ihr auf gut Glck noch nicht angekreuzte Aufgaben ankreuzen werdet? Oder kommt ihr immer ganz durch ? Bei med nat und textverstndnis habe ich noch echt meine probleme da helfen die standardtipps wie skizzen o.. auch irgendwie nicht so wirklich   :Frown:  Wie werdet ihr vorgehen ?

----------


## Melina93

Bei medtest steht man soll einfach den Buchstaben whlen, der am wenigstens angekreuzt wurde  :Big Grin:  
Ich denke ich werde sie auf jeden Fall berfliegen, um wenigstens den ein oder anderen Buchstaben auszuschlieen.

----------


## hurrikan

und zwar im zusammenhang mit dem konzentrationstest wird hier fter mal signalerkennung erwhnt, was genau ist denn damit gemeint?

----------


## mintymint

ich schliee mich melina an- ohne deinen post gestern wren mir die nerven um die ohren geflogen  :Smilie:  vielen lieben dank erdbeermond!

unter signalerkennung gibt es viele verschiedene tests. unter anderem die wrfel mit den 4 punkten oder irgendwelche formen (viereck, dreieck, kreis) , bei dem du dann ausfiltern musst wenn das innere der form einen anderen umriss hat.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

So heute einiges geschafft :

Konzentrationtstest in der vorgegebenen Zeit alle 40 Reihen geschafft,

Muster zuordnen 15 Punkte 

Figuren lernen: 14 Punkte (zu schlecht fr meine Verhltnisse ... habe aber genau 1h gewartet  bevor ich diese aufgabe bearbeitet habe (ich hab musik gehrt und gelesen  :Big Grin: ! Wie verbringt Ihr diese eine Stunde??? )

Schlauchfiguren 16 (... na wenigstens ne steigerung)

... alles andere mache ich noch in den nchsten Stunden!

Viel Erfolg beim Lernen ;)

----------


## Melina93

Welche Aufgaben hast du denn gemacht, dass du bei Figuren schlechter warst, als sonst? Fritest Simulation?

----------


## weitwech

> Welche Aufgaben hast du denn gemacht, dass du bei Figuren schlechter warst, als sonst? Fritest Simulation?


ich komm nie ber 15 weder bei fritest noch bei meditrain  :Heul:

----------


## Sitrone

Bei figuren komm ich regelmig auf 18 aber bei fakten nur auf max. 15
Wie viel richtige schafft ihr bei med-nat GV?

----------


## weitwech

> Bei figuren komm ich regelmig auf 18 aber bei fakten nur auf max. 15
> Wie viel richtige schafft ihr bei med-nat GV?


hab heute z.B. den untertest med nat gv gemacht, und bin wirklich klglich gescheitert, find die aufgaben

1. grausam

2. etwas merkwrdig formuliert

3. wird so viel an fremdwrtern vorausgesetzt bzw. nicht erklrt

klglich gescheitert heit 12 richtige.. wie schauts bei dir aus?

----------


## Sitrone

Ja sieht genauso blendend aus wie bei dir  :bhh:  hatte auch 12 bei meditrain .. Und 10 bei fritest  :Frown:

----------


## weitwech

> Ja sieht genauso blendend aus wie bei dir  hatte auch 12 bei meditrain .. Und 10 bei fritest


wow bei meditrain hatte ich nich mal 12  :Smilie:  
dass ding is, dass ich mit meiner vorbereitung mit der ov begonnen hab, weil ich auf die bestellten sachen noch warten musste, und da hab ich relativ viel richtig gehabt.
Die kurzen texte von med.nat bei meditrain und vor allem medtest sind so vollgepackt mit info, das gefhl hatte ich z.B. bei der OV1 nich...
die leichten texte bei meditrain oder fritest sind nach meinem gefhl so wie die schwierigen in der OV (ich hoffe mein gefhl tuscht mich nich!)
naja kann aber nich schaden denke ich, man darf halt nich zu viel hineininterpretieren  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> ich komm nie ber 15 weder bei fritest noch bei meditrain


Bei den Figuren? Ich komme mit Figuren ganz gut klar, aber keine Fakten. Da vergess ich immer die Hlfte  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

Ja da hast du recht und das ist glaube ich auch mein Fehler aber selbst die zeit reicht ja gar nicht um berhaupt mehr zu bearbeiten, bei mir zumindest.
Die OVs sind echt einfach im Vergleich dazu.. Hoffentlich werden sie dann im Test auch so "einfach"

----------


## Sitrone

Geht mir genauso melina.. Ich habe noch nicht die richtige Strategie gefunden mir das richtig zu merken.
Das kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein?!  :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Kefir9000

Ohhhh eure Ergebnisse in Textverstehen und med.nat.G ( max. 6-7 Punkte) wrde ich gerne haben...dafr gebe ich euch etwas von meinem fotografischen Gedchtnis  :Smilie:

----------


## mintymint

figuren finde ich viel fieser als fakten, da kommen manchmal dutzende donuts und socken/pilze. oder formen wo man nicht mal was asoziieren kann oder es sich bildlich vors auge fhrt. bei texten ist da einem mehr spielraum berlassen sich zb den nachbarn als rheumakranken vorzustellen oder irgendein fuballer mit lippenstift, weil ich so einen dummen humor habe.  :Big Grin:  
also mednat klappt bei mir ganz gut je nach verlag bei medtest ist es zwar furchtbar, aber bei fritest, ovs und meditrain klappt es. nur bei den quantitativen aufgaben kann ich schon stolz sein wenn ich denn mal 14 punkte bekomme :/ genauso wie bei den diagrammen wenn es sich nicht gerade um die ovs handelt.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> figuren finde ich viel fieser als fakten, da kommen manchmal dutzende donuts und socken/pilze. oder formen wo man nicht mal was asoziieren kann oder es sich bildlich vors auge fhrt. bei texten ist da einem mehr spielraum berlassen sich zb den nachbarn als rheumakranken vorzustellen oder irgendein fuballer mit lippenstift, weil ich so einen dummen humor habe.


Ich hab ja so Dinge wie die Klaue vom Mr. Krabs gesehen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

aber auch nur bei den fritest figuren bei meditrain variieren die ja viel strker (die klaue hatte ich auch oder matschige augen und verdammt viele hhlen... ich glaube fast die klaue hatte ich nur, weil du das mal erwhnt hast  :Big Grin:  .) 
waren die figuren im test eher wie meditrain oder wie fritest?

----------


## weitwech

mensch, rechnet ihr auch immer so blde hin und her.. 
was knnt ich in dem untertest kriegen wenns gut luft wenns schlecht luft usw.?
ich kann irgendwie nich positiv an die sache rangehen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ich finde die Figuren persnlich besser als die Fakten ... Ich schaffe gerade mal 13 Fakten ...  :Frown:   :Frown:  

NUR NOCH 3 Wochen ... Mir luft die Zeit davon!

Wie ist es bei Euch ... Fhlt Ihr euch fit??

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> mensch, rechnet ihr auch immer so blde hin und her.. 
> was knnt ich in dem untertest kriegen wenns gut luft wenns schlecht luft usw.?
> ich kann irgendwie nich positiv an die sache rangehen


Das ist die Nervositt/Aufregung ... ich glaube das geht hier hier jeden so! Ich habe mir schon genau ein "Plan" gemacht wie ich an die Aufgaben rangehen werde (das beruhigt mich etwas)

----------


## MiniOne

Ich habe heute einen Test vom Original Programm durchgemacht und hatte 58 % nur richtig. Dabei dachte ich das Ergebnis wrde gut ausfallen... War wohl nix

----------


## mintymint

ich rechne auch extrem rum obwohl ds totale zeitverschwendung ist (sogar was ich als minimum erreichen msste in jeder aufgabe um soundso viele puntke zu bekommen ) :/

vlt ist die schlechter ausgefallen, weil es am rechner ist. ich finde die aufgaben einfacher wenn man sie auf einem blatt vor sich liegen hat.

----------


## MiniOne

Danke fr die Aufmunterung!!! Das hat mich gestern total umgehauen.

----------


## Ani90

Hey Leute,
also ich hab da evtl. ein Tip fr die Leute die Probleme mit dem Untertest Fakten lernen haben (hab ich im Thread vom letzten Jahr gelesen und ausprobiert) es geht dabei um die LOCI_Methode. Die funktioniert folgendermaen: Man stelle sich 5 Rume vor, am besten welche die man sehr gut kennt (bei mir ist es meine Wohnung mit Flur, Kche etc.) dann steckt man nacheinander je eine Patientenaltersgruppe in jeweils einen Raum. Die Reihenfolge der Rume sollte dabei immer die selbe sein.

Falls ihr meine Beschreibeung nicht versteht dann schaut mal bei YouTube da wirds auch erklrt. Keine Ahnung ob es einem von euch hilft, aber bei mir funktioniert es. Vor allem deshalb weil man sich das Alter nicht merken muss sondern nur die Reihenfolge (die bleibt ja immer dieselbe sowohl in der Lernphase als auch in der Reproduktionsphase). Auerdem fllt es mir leichter mir die Patienten vorzustellen, da ich sie mit meiner Wohnung in Verbindung bringen kann... Ich hoffe ich konhnte wenigstens ein paar von euch helfen...

----------


## manna0987

@ani90
Ja, ich versuche mir die Fakten auch mit der LOCI-Methode zu merken, habe jedoch nur ein Raum, dafr halt 15 Gegenstnde in 3-er-Gruppen. Hab noch Mhe, mir alle Fakten so zu merken, aber es klappt sicher besser, als ohne diese Methode!

Ich htte da mal noch eine allgemeine Frage: Ich besitze schon viel bungsmaterial von Fritest und Meditrain und kaufe mir nun noch den Mini-Med-Test von Medtest. Sollte ich mir da auch noch Taste the Test 1 und 2 zulegen? Ich habe eigentlich schon viel negatives dazu gelesen, aber besser als nichts wird es schon sein? Oder wrdet ihr mir da komplett abraten?

lg manna0987

----------


## Sitrone

Ich kenne die LOCI Methode auch aber so wirklich alles kann ich mir damit nicht merken..
Wie verbindest du denn die Charaktereigenschaften mit den Krankheiten bzw. Namen?

----------


## weitwech

Ich bin so sauer und dankbar!!!! 

Also ich hab das was Ani90 vorgeschlagen hat mit der LOCI-Methode mal ausprobiert und ich hab beim ersten Durchgang direkt 11 Punkte erreicht, ich wei es ist zwar nich viel, aber ich hatte wenigstens die Altersfragen richtig und auerdem hatte ich noch eine relativ gute Vorstellung von den Leuten... 
Ich hab auch mal von der LOCI Methode gelesen, VON DER DIE TESTVERANSTALTER<-- auf die bin ich sauer!!! abgeraten haben, und ich war so bld es daraufhin gar nicht auszuprobieren. (wie kann man nur so bld sein).

Am Anfang als ich die Fakten gelernt habe war ich immer so unter stress und hatte wirklich sehr sehr wenig Punkte...
Und dieser ganze Stress war meiner Meinung nach auch der Grund weshalb ich dann oft bei den Figuren verka**t habe. Heute waren es bei den Figuren 16  :Smilie: 

Ich bin ja froh dass ich das mit dem bla bla von wegen 40 h reichen vollkommen aus von Anfang an nich geglaubt hab, die wollen damit, dass sich die leute nich so viele gedanken machen, einfach die Talente rausfischen.
also loci ist echt top  :Smilie:  muss aber noch dran arbeiten  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

Gratulation weitwech  :Smilie: 
Hatte gerade bei figuren und fakten 17 Punkte und bei Schlauchfiguren 20... Ich glaub das muss ein Zufall sein  :bhh:

----------


## Melina93

Weis einer ob bei en Konzentrationstest mit 180 Grad Drehungen oben bei den Beispielen alle erlaubten zu sehen sind? Oder ob man andere, die 180 Grad gedreht sind, auch ankreuzen darf?
Also beispielsweise bei der Nr. 19 bei Fritest?

----------


## weitwech

respekt sitrone  :Smilie:  
kannst du mal schreiben wie du vorgehst??? bei fakten lernen??

Melina ich hab heute auch den konztest nr.19 von fritest bearbeitet..

wie weit kommst du denn in einem durchlauf?? also ich hatte beim ersten mal 15 reihen mit 16 auslassungsfehlern-.-

bezglich deiner frage, wrde ich sagen dass die oben aufgefhrten die einzigen sind, die es durchzustreichen gilt...

----------


## Sitrone

Also ich setz die Patienten eigentlich immer in die Zimmer in unserem Haus und versuche die Charaktereigenschaft mit der Krankheit oder die Krankheit mit dem Namen in Verbindung zu bringen. 
Dabei setze ich die Leute zum Beispiel auf mein Bett oder in das Bad meines Bruder (z.B. unter die Dusche). 
Die Reihenfolge der Zimmer gibt mir spter auch Auskunft ber das Alters. 
20 Jahre ist zum Beispiel mein Zimmer, 30 das Zimmer meines Bruders, 40 das Zimmer meiner Eltern usw. 
Manchmal klappt das ganz gut und meistens komme ich dabei auf min. 14 Punkte.

----------


## Melina93

> respekt sitrone  
> kannst du mal schreiben wie du vorgehst??? bei fakten lernen??
> 
> Melina ich hab heute auch den konztest nr.19 von fritest bearbeitet..
> 
> wie weit kommst du denn in einem durchlauf?? also ich hatte beim ersten mal 15 reihen mit 16 auslassungsfehlern-.-
> 
> bezglich deiner frage, wrde ich sagen dass die oben aufgefhrten die einzigen sind, die es durchzustreichen gilt...



Ich komme, je nachdem in welche Verfassung ich bin und wieviel ich geschlafen habe (  :Big Grin: ), auf ca. 30-35 Zeilen. Ich be aber auch schon eine Weile. Am Anfang hatte ich auch wenige Zeilen und viele Fehler.

----------


## Kefir9000

Ergebnisse sind da !!!!!!!


















Wird es irgendwann lauten ;))))) 
Ne im ernst, was erwartet/erhofft ihr fr Ergebnisse ? (Prozente,Note, Standardwert)

----------


## Melina93

Wirklich etwas "erwarten" kann man ja nicht, weil der Prozentrang und der Standardwert ja nicht nur von einem allein abhngt. Was bringt es mir, wenn ich gut bin, die anderen aber besser? 
Also ist zumindest ist es bei mir der Grund, warum ich mir da keine Zahlen in den Kopf setze  :Smilie:

----------


## Kefir9000

> Wirklich etwas "erwarten" kann man ja nicht, weil der Prozentrang und der Standardwert ja nicht nur von einem allein abhngt. Was bringt es mir, wenn ich gut bin, die anderen aber besser? 
> Also ist zumindest ist es bei mir der Grund, warum ich mir da keine Zahlen in den Kopf setze


Aber ungefhr wird die Tendenz schon hoffentlich so bleiben wie im Vergleich zu den Jahren 2011,2012 ;)  :Smilie: !

----------


## Melina93

Ja, ich hoffe auch  :Smilie:  Wre echt toll, wenn sich der Trend auch im forum fortsetzt und hier viele nachher strahlen.

----------


## Sum93

Da ihr grade ber Fakten lernen diskutiert:

Hab hier ja schonmal geschrieben, dass ich mir das Alter ber eine Geschichte der Gruppen merke (ich merk mir Geschichten einfach besser als reine Bilder, also ich brauch Zusammenhnge  :Big Grin: )

Schafft ihr es zeitlich euch zu allen 15 Patienten Geschichten bzw. Bilder auszudenken? 
Weil ich komm da immer auf ca. 10 Patienten, wenns schlecht luft auch weniger ;b Rest errate ich dann.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Nabend,

mich wrde mal noch interessieren, ob in den letzten TMS die Alter der Personen durcheinander oder schon in Gruppen sortiert waren!?

Wei das zufllig jemand???

----------


## weitwech

oh mann, ich mchte einfach endlich anfangen zu studieren so wie alle anderen hier auch  :Smilie: 
ich hab mir auch noch keine gedanken ber prozentrang usw. gemacht... ich geb einfach mein bestes, hab auch keinen plan oder so nach dem ich vorgeh..
was ich aber mache ist dass ich mir die reihenfolge der tests anschau und mir denk "och n da schaff ik doch keene 15 punkte  :Frown: "

also in unserem forum wnsch ich allen viel viel glck  :Smilie: 

was ich aber mal ansprechen muss, es sind ja 15000 leute die teilnehmen werden, wo zum teufel sind diese 15000 leute?? auch bei facebook gehen die gruppenmitglieder nich in die hunderte... das macht mich doch sehr stutzig..
entweder sind viele da die sich nicht bis sehr schlecht vorbereitet haben oder aber es wimmelt nur von cracks (ich hoffe es is nich so) die auf prozentefang gehn werden.. mann wo sind die denn??? =D

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Nabend,
> 
> mich wrde mal noch interessieren, ob in den letzten TMS die Alter der Personen durcheinander oder schon in Gruppen sortiert waren!?
> 
> Wei das zufllig jemand???



Wurde bereits vor einigen Seiten beantwortet  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Wurde bereits vor einigen Seiten beantwortet



Ich finds jetzt auf die schnelle nicht ... schreib es doch einfach  ... In einigen Bchern waren sie sortiert in Gruppen in anderen widerum nicht!
Das verwirrt mich etwas .... 

Prozentrang?Note? ... Ich brauch eine 1,0 ... Traumuni wre ja fr mich die Uni Wrzburg (mein Abi ist aber trotz Berufsbonus und TMS trotzdem noch zu schlecht fr diese Uni  :Frown:  ) 
( da gibt es einmalig in Deutschland ein Forschungszentrum fr Herzinsuffiziez ("Deutsches Zentrum fr Herzinsuffizienz Wrzburg") (genau das was ich spter mal machen wollte  :Frown:   ) 
Ich werd dann also versuchen in Mainz ein Platz  zu kriegen und nach dem Physikum (oder schon vorher) nach Wrzburg wechseln ;) )

----------


## Sum93

> Ich finds jetzt auf die schnelle nicht ... schreib es doch einfach  ... In einigen Bchern waren sie sortiert in Gruppen in anderen widerum nicht!
> Das verwirrt mich etwas ....


Ist sortiert  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ist sortiert


Danke fr den Hinweis .. das wird mir sehr helfen ;)

----------


## matze22

Ich hoffe Eure Vorbereitungen laufen alle wie geplant und ihr macht gute Fortschritte  :Smilie: 
Ich habe mich auch fr den TMS dieses Jahr angemeldet, kann aber erst jetzt richtig mit dem Lernen beginnen - meint ihr das reicht noch (Fakten, Konzentrationstest und Schlauchfiguren habe ich in einem Testdurchlauf aus dem offiziellen Buch I alle schlechter als 10 gemacht, der rest war denke ich in ordnung, d.h. 15-18)? Wann habt ihr so angefangen? Ich habe schon etwas im Thread gestbert und immerhin schonmal gefunden, dass man durch Vorbereitung definitiv besser werden kann - verzeiht mir bitte falls die Frage schon ein paar mal gestellt wurde...

Ich mchte den TMS ungern "verschenken", daher berlege ich ob ich ihn lieber nchstes Jahr mit mehr Vorbereitungszeit mache als ihn nun wegen zu wenig Vorbereitung zu verhauen.

----------


## Liliac

@matze22: ich wrde das von deiner jetzigen Situation abhngig machen, schreib doch mal ein bisschen zu deiner Ausgangslage  :Smilie: .
Die frage ist halt was du fr einen Tms bruchtest um eine lohnenswerte Verbesserung zu erreichen. Da du ja angemeldet bist wrde ich mich jetzt aber mal auf jeden fall richtig dahinter Klemmen, nicht hin gehen kannst du immernoch. Machbar ist es schon, wenn andere halt bisher jeden Tag eine halbe oder eine Stunde gelernt haben musst du halt entsprechend mehr investieren. Aber wie gesagt, schreib doch mal ein bisschen was du jetzt so machst, wie dein Abi so war, dann knnen wir auch besser einschtzen welche Verbesserung du bei ein Tests erreichen musst  :Smilie:

----------


## Jay Kay

> Ich mchte den TMS ungern "verschenken", daher berlege ich ob ich ihn lieber nchstes Jahr mit mehr Vorbereitungszeit mache als ihn nun wegen zu wenig Vorbereitung zu verhauen.


Ich berlege mir eigentlich genau dasselbe. Die letzte Abi-Prfung war vorgestern und ich kann auch erst jetzt anfangen...

----------


## Liliac

> Ich berlege mir eigentlich genau dasselbe. Die letzte Abi-Prfung war vorgestern und ich kann auch erst jetzt anfangen...


Auch an dich, falls du magst kannst du ja mal schreiben wie es bei dir so mit den Punkten steht und was du fr ein Abi erwartest bzw was du fr einen Tms bruchtest  :Smilie:

----------


## MiniOne

Wie viele Bcher zum lernen habt ihr eigentlich alle so?

----------


## Jay Kay

> Auch an dich, falls du magst kannst du ja mal schreiben wie es bei dir so mit den Punkten steht und was du fr ein Abi erwartest bzw was du fr einen Tms bruchtest


Ja also meine Abinote wird wahrscheinlich 1,0 sein. Der TMS ist fr mich deshalb nur wichtig, da fast alle Unis, fr die ich mich interessiere, ihn anrechnen lassen. Somit will ich es eigentlich nur ber den Durchschnitt schaffen, da darunter ja nirgendwo etwas boniert wird (soweit ich wei). Das Abi war mir wichtiger und ich knnte halt wirklich erst jetzt anfangen... 
Ich wei auch nicht, ob ich mir so einen Kopf machen sollte, ich kann das nicht abschtzen, auf hochschulstart.de findet man ja nur bereits bonierte AdH-Werte.

----------


## davo

> ich kann das nicht abschtzen, auf hochschulstart.de findet man ja nur bereits bonierte AdH-Werte.


Das ist ja auch gut so, denn dein nicht bonierter Wert konkurriert mit den bonierten Werten derer die den Test gemacht haben.

Mit 1,0 hast du an SEHR vielen Unis eine Chance, auer du machst grobe Auswahlfehler. Kiel wird knapp, aber sonst? In Aachen, Bochum, Bonn, Dsseldorf, Gttingen, Halle, Kln, Leipzig, Mainz, Marburg, Mnchen, Regensburg, Saarland/Homburg, Ulm und Wrzburg wrst du voriges WS jedenfalls drin gewesen. Und in etlichen der "H"-Unis bestimmt auch.

Greifswald hat z.B. einen sehr praktischen Punkterechner wo du dir deine Punkte ausrechnen kannst und dann mit den Grenzwerten der letzten Jahre vergleichen: http://www.adh.medizin.uni-greifswald.de/allgemein/punkterechner.php An den meisten anderen Unis die nicht nur die DN verwenden musst du all diese Rechenarbeit halt leider selbst machen...

----------


## Physio-Beer

Braucht irgendjemand noch kurzfristig die TMS Bcher? Htte noch die Originalversionen 1 & 2 abzugeben!
Beide absolut neuwertig und ohne Markierungen! 
Beide zusammen gibts fr 15 Euro!

Bei Interesse bitte Email an physio-beer@web.de

Allen anderen viel Glck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mintymint

@matze seltsam... ich dachte ich htte dir da schon geantwortet, aber habe es eben nicht mehr wieder gefunden- hat das forum jetzt meinen post verschluckt ? 
egal, dann tippe ich es eben nochmal: also ich wrde sagen, dass es je nach situation drauf ankommt (hnlich wie liliac) und du ja schonmal intensiv dafr lernen kannst. wenn du dann am test tag denkst, dass du noch nicht soweit bist, dann schreibst du eben nicht mit und machst es nchstes jahr  :Smilie:  (sich bereit fhlen ist aber auch so eine sache- wenn es nach mir ginge knnte ich den test direkt noch etwas verschieben  :Big Grin: ) 
aber allgemein finde ich, dass es schon ganz gut bei dir ist da schlauchaufgaben fakten und figuren untertests sind in denen man sich kurzfristig total steigern kann ( bei mir waren schlauchaufgaben schon am 2 tage vieeel besser  :Smilie:  ) 
aber letztendlich wrde ich einfach schauen wie wichtig es fr dich ist einen hohen rang zu bekommen. wenn es bei dir so ist wie bei jay kay dann kannst du beruhigt mitmachen denke ich. auer du gehst dann 100% sicher und wartest eben noch ein jahr mit viel freizeit dazwischen (was ja auch super ist, wenn man wei dass man das studium so gut wie in der tasche hat mit einem super abi) 



an alle anderen: knnt ihr mir bei aufgabe 93 ov1 helfen? ich komme da immer auf antwort d und verstehe nciht wie m^3 ber den bruchstrich gekommen ist. (bei mir ist sie definitiv unten!) 
mediprincess und ich sitzen da schon eine weile und rtseln herum  :Big Grin:  ich kann ja mal morgen ein foto dazu tun wie ich es mache und jemand schaut ob es richtig ist (weil es man da deutlicher fehler herauslokalisieren kann )

----------


## *milkakuh*

> an alle anderen: knnt ihr mir bei aufgabe 93 ov1 helfen? ich komme da immer auf antwort d und verstehe nciht wie m^3 ber den bruchstrich gekommen ist. (bei mir ist sie definitiv unten!) 
> mediprincess und ich sitzen da schon eine weile und rtseln herum  ich kann ja mal morgen ein foto dazu tun wie ich es mache und jemand schaut ob es richtig ist (weil es man da deutlicher fehler herauslokalisieren kann )


Meinst du die Aufgabe mit den Delfinen?

----------


## matze22

Danke fr die ganzen Antworten  :Smilie: 
Ich habe leider kein so gutes Abi wie Jay Kay - nur eine 1,4. Ich denke da brauche ich schon ein ordentliches Ergebnis, oder?
Ich habe heute nochmal Fakten und Figuren lernen versucht und whrend letzteres ganz gut klappt (wenn ich nur das mache, also ohne Fakten lernen sonst komme ich da durcheinander) schaffe ich Fakten lernen berhaupt nicht, d.h. auch wenn ich schon nach 30-40min die Fragen durchmache komme ich selten ber 5 gewusste (und nicht wild geraten) richtige Antworten. Und so wie ich das verstanden habe ist das ja eine der Untertests die man mit etwas (bei mir wohl etwas mehr  :Big Grin: ) Training gut bewltigen kann. Das Problem bei Fakten lernen ist irgendwie auch, dass ich mir da schwer tue wenn ich mehr als ein Test pro Tag ben mchte, da es dann beim zweiten Mal passieren kann, dass ich mich an ein paar Dinge vom 1. bungstest erinnere und das dann durcheinander bringe - geht euch das da auch so?
Und hattet ihr generell auch Probleme mit dem Gebiet oder kontet ihr das direkt gut bewltigen?
Ich habe nun auch nicht noch mehr Material als die beiden OV und beim Fakten/Figuren lernen kann man es ja max. 2 mal benutzen - im Moment versuche ich schon selbst Dinge zu erfinden (da habe ich leider zu sehr auf die Angaben des Testanbieters vertraut und mir kein weiteres Material bestellt). Nutzt ihr noch die meditrain/fritest/... Bcher?

Zu Aufgabe 93, OV1 kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da hatte ich zwar (C) geraten aber wirklich erklren kann ich es nicht, sorry ;)

----------


## *milkakuh*

Also wenn es um die Aufgabe mit den Delfinen geht, die ist eigentlich recht einfach:

Der Geganstand muss dreimal so gro sein wie die Wellenlnge, d.h. 3*Wellenlnge oder 3*(c/f) und dann einfach umrechnen und einsetzen: 

(3*1.500.000 mm/s)/200.000 s = 22,5 mm

----------


## MiniOne

Wie gut sollte man eigentlich im medizinisch-naturwissenschaftlichem Grundverstndnis, bei den quantitativen und formalen Problemen, Textverstndnis und Diagramme und Tabellen sein um ein sehr gutes Ergebnis erreichen zu knnen?

----------


## Ani90

> an alle anderen: knnt ihr mir bei aufgabe 93 ov1 helfen? ich komme da immer auf antwort d und verstehe nciht wie m^3 ber den bruchstrich gekommen ist. (bei mir ist sie definitiv unten!) 
> mediprincess und ich sitzen da schon eine weile und rtseln herum  ich kann ja mal morgen ein foto dazu tun wie ich es mache und jemand schaut ob es richtig ist (weil es man da deutlicher fehler herauslokalisieren kann )


also erstmal mchte ich nicht fr die Richtigkeit meines Lsungsansatzes garantieren  :Smilie: 

1. Schritt umstellen der Gleichung nach R:

R = (p + a/V^2) * (V - b)  :  (n * T)

2. (bin mir nicht sicher ob dieser Schritt richtig ist) Weglassen der Konstanten a und b (da diese festgelegte Gren sind?!)

R = (p * V)  :  (T * n)

3. Schritt Einsetzen der Einheiten

R = Pa * m^3  :  K * mol

Falls jemand den richtigen Weg zur Lsung findet wre ich sehr dankbar  :Smilie: , aber vllt ist ja auch diese Lsung richtig und ich konnte damit helfen  :Smilie:  ich bin nmlich ne totale Mathe-Niete und garantiere fr nichts...

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ah ich seh gerade, die 4. Auflage unterscheidet sich von der 5. aktualisierten Auflage.  :bhh:

----------


## Ani90

hab mich schon gewundert  :Smilie:  was fr Delfine?  :Smilie:

----------


## medzahp

Dweis jmnd ob sich auflage 4 und 5 arg unterscheiden? Sprich lohnt es sich beide zu kaufen zwecks zustzlicher aufgaben  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Dweis jmnd ob sich auflage 4 und 5 arg unterscheiden? Sprich lohnt es sich beide zu kaufen zwecks zustzlicher aufgaben


Ich schau gleich mal raus. Hab aus Versehen beide Auflagen  :bhh:  aber ich dachte, dass die sich kaum unterscheiden...ist mir auch gerade das erste Mal aufgefallen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Also ich hab des Rtsels Lsung. Die Aktualisierte Orginialversion 2 4. Auflage entspricht weitesgehend der Originalversion 1 der 5. aktualisierten Auflage. Die Logik dahinter muss estmal jemand verstehen. Hab mal grob durchgeblttert gerade und eigentlich nur unterschiede beim Konzentrationstest festgestellt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## MediPrincess

Was kam letztes Jahr eingentlich fr ein Konzentrationstest dran?

----------


## Melina93

pq kam dran  :Smilie:

----------


## MiniOne

Hat jemand von euch das Buch von Meditation zu quantitative und formale Probleme. Ich verstehe die Aufgabe mit den Pumpen und den Becken nicht. Das ist die erste Aufgabe zum Dreisatz. Ich komme nie auf 95 std

----------


## Sum93

> Hat jemand von euch das Buch von Meditation zu quantitative und formale Probleme. Ich verstehe die Aufgabe mit den Pumpen und den Becken nicht. Das ist die erste Aufgabe zum Dreisatz. Ich komme nie auf 95 std


Httene andere Lsungsvariante anzubieten als meditrain:

Man errechnet aus den 3 Pumpenzeiten die Zeit fr eine hypothetische "Durchschnitsspumpe" aus diesen 3, also 240 + 300+330 und das Ergebnis teilt man durch 3 ---> 290 (solange bruchte eine der 3 Pumpen im Durchschnitt aus den 3)

Da man aber 3 Pumpen hat: 290 / 3 ---> ca. 96 h :Big Grin: 

Hoffe du kannst meinem Gedankengang folgen  :Smilie:

----------


## MiniOne

Genial!!! Es leuchtet mir ein :Grinnnss!: !!! Vielen lieben Dank!

----------


## mintymint

> also erstmal mchte ich nicht fr die Richtigkeit meines Lsungsansatzes garantieren 
> 
> 1. Schritt umstellen der Gleichung nach R:
> 
> R = (p + a/V^2) * (V - b)  :  (n * T)
> 
> 2. (bin mir nicht sicher ob dieser Schritt richtig ist) Weglassen der Konstanten a und b (da diese festgelegte Gren sind?!)
> 
> R = (p * V)  :  (T * n)
> ...


danke schn  :Smilie: 
 ich habe zwar die konstanten weggelassen, allerdings noch die v^2 unterm bruch beibehalten. es ist ja keine konstante? 
ich kann ja mal meinen rechenweg zeigen und dann schauen wir mal (das ergebnis ist ja falsch weswegen ich berlege ob man v^2 unter dem bruch nicht doch weglassen konnte weil es vlt zu a dazu gehrte ...? :/ gibt es eine regelung? ) 

1. pa * m^3 /mol * K * m^6= R  


2. pa /mol * K * m^3 = R

----------


## mintymint

> Danke fr die ganzen Antworten 
> Ich habe leider kein so gutes Abi wie Jay Kay - nur eine 1,4. Ich denke da brauche ich schon ein ordentliches Ergebnis, oder?
> Ich habe heute nochmal Fakten und Figuren lernen versucht und whrend letzteres ganz gut klappt (wenn ich nur das mache, also ohne Fakten lernen sonst komme ich da durcheinander) schaffe ich Fakten lernen berhaupt nicht, d.h. auch wenn ich schon nach 30-40min die Fragen durchmache komme ich selten ber 5 gewusste (und nicht wild geraten) richtige Antworten. Und so wie ich das verstanden habe ist das ja eine der Untertests die man mit etwas (bei mir wohl etwas mehr ) Training gut bewltigen kann. Das Problem bei Fakten lernen ist irgendwie auch, dass ich mir da schwer tue wenn ich mehr als ein Test pro Tag ben mchte, da es dann beim zweiten Mal passieren kann, dass ich mich an ein paar Dinge vom 1. bungstest erinnere und das dann durcheinander bringe - geht euch das da auch so?
> Und hattet ihr generell auch Probleme mit dem Gebiet oder kontet ihr das direkt gut bewltigen?
> Ich habe nun auch nicht noch mehr Material als die beiden OV und beim Fakten/Figuren lernen kann man es ja max. 2 mal benutzen - im Moment versuche ich schon selbst Dinge zu erfinden (da habe ich leider zu sehr auf die Angaben des Testanbieters vertraut und mir kein weiteres Material bestellt). Nutzt ihr noch die meditrain/fritest/... Bcher?
> 
> Zu Aufgabe 93, OV1 kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da hatte ich zwar (C) geraten aber wirklich erklren kann ich es nicht, sorry ;)



also du solltest dir aufjeden fall das prpkurs buch kaufen. das ist relativ gnstig und ich finde schwerer als meditrain (hatte heute das erste mal berhaupt 11 punkte darin Oo man war ich geschockt aber vlt lag es daran, dass ich einen probelauf gemacht habe und es mir heute eig nicht so gut ging.) 
 also mit einem abi von 1,4 reicht es wenn du unter die besten 30 % kommst (habe es eben nochmal fr dich gegoogled und mit dem rang knntestdu eine verbesserung von 0.4 in regensburg bekommen ist aber von uni zu uni unterschiedlich. hier der link dann kannst du selbst mal schauen: http://studienplatz-klage.de/alles-zum-hochschulstart/medizinertest-tms/) 
und zu deiner frage : ja habe die fritest bcher zu schluchen, muster und figuren und auch einpaar meditrain  :Smilie:

----------


## Chris021

Hallo mintymint, 

das V kann man leider auf diesem Wege nicht einfach so loswerden im Gegensatz zu den Konstanten (die in diesem Beispiel ja ohne Einfluss auf die Einheit sind). Man kann jedoch Pa mit m^6 erweitern! Dann steht dort Pa * m^6 / m^6 . Dadurch fllt das a/m^6 weg. Wenn du diesen Bruch jetzt mit m multiplizierst und das m^6 dann rauskrzt, kommst du am Ende auf die gesuchte Lsung C. 

LG

----------


## mintymint

> Hallo mintymint, 
> 
> das V kann man leider auf diesem Wege nicht einfach so loswerden im Gegensatz zu den Konstanten (die in diesem Beispiel ja ohne Einfluss auf die Einheit sind). Man kann jedoch Pa mit m^6 erweitern! Dann steht dort Pa * m^6 / m^6 . Dadurch fllt das a/m^6 weg. Wenn du diesen Bruch jetzt mit m multiplizierst und das m^6 dann rauskrzt, kommst du am Ende auf die gesuchte Lsung C. 
> 
> LG


danke schn  :Smilie:  
aber ich stehe wohl auf dem schlauch.ich meine wenn man pa um m^6/ m^6 erweitert ist es doch dasselbe weil am ende immer noch ein m^6 zuviel da ist? und wenn man nur ber dem bruch erweitert also pa*m^6 ist das doch falsch oder? (wenn nicht, wieso darf man das?) 
knntest du es vlt ausfhrlich aufschreiben und dann mit dem handy ein foto machen? (wenn du zeit hast ) 
das wre echt toll weil es mich echt rgert diese scheinbar simple aufgabe nicht hinzukriegen.

----------


## lauralina

sagt mal seid ihr auch so schlecht bei den konz.aufg??? 
ich kriege in 8 minuten gerade mal die hlfte hin :O
und was meint ihr, wie genau muss man die eigentlich markieren, also reicht es aus, wenn ich nen Querstrich ber das richtige Zeichen mache, oder muss man die richtig schwrzen?

----------


## Chris021

Hi mintymint, 

nein, man muss Zhler und Nenner erweitern! Aber ich glaube du verwechselst was, wenn in dem Term links in der ersten Klammer ein Mal wre, dann httest du recht, aber da dort ein Plus ist und das a praktisch wegfllt, fllt das gesamte a/m weg. Dann musst du das Pa * m^6/m^6 mit m aus der zweiten Klammer multiplizieren, welches dann im Zhler steht. Dann kannst du die beiden m^6 wieder rauskrzen und hast dann das Ergebnis. Ich hoffe es ist klar geworden, ansonsten kann ich nochmal ein Foto machen..
LG

----------


## mintymint

also dann fllt a/m^3 also doch komplett weg, weil es zur konstante gehrt? das habe ich mich nmlich im ersten post gewundert, als du meintest man drfe es nicht (auer ich verstehe es schon wieder falsch. wie dem auch sei ich komme mir jetzt ziemlich dumm vor ) 
wenn das nmlich wegfallen wrde, dann wre einer erweiterung von pa mit m^6/m^6 doch gar nicht ntig.
tut mir leid, dass ich dir solche umstnde um diese aufgabe mache, aber falls ich es ernsthaft immer noch nicht verstanden habe ( was ich vermute, da ich die erweiterung noch nicht sinnig finde ), wre ich um ein foto sehr dankbar  :Smilie: 
oh und danke, dass du es bis jetzt versucht hast

(und wenn sonst keiner interesse an der lsung der aufgabe hat, wrde ich es ganz gerne auf privat nachrichten verlegen (sonst mll ich das forum noch total voll) , aber ich kann dir keine schicken, da du es wohl ausgestellt hast)


@lauralina durchstreichen reicht vollkommen. vlt bist du etwas langsamer weil du es komplett ausmalst  :Smilie:  auerdem kommt es auf den test an, es ist ja ganz normal  wenn man bei schweren den drehtests weniger hat als blich.

----------


## Bank0

Mal eine frage zum Konzentrationstest an die Leute vom letzten Jahr: Blttert man um, liest die Aufgabenstellung und die Zeit luft schon oder hat man quasi kurz Zeit diese zu verinnerlichen? Und wie sieht's generell mit der Zeit zwischen zwei Untertests aus?

----------


## Basket123

@bank0 : du hast beim Konzentrationstest 2 min Zeit dir die Aufgabenstellung durchzulesen, erst danach werden die 8 min gestoppt!

----------


## Basket123

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der studymed.at Seite?  Lohnt sich das Geld?  Sind die Aufgaben dem Originaltest hnlich?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich mache gerade so ne TMS-Komplett-Simulation. Habe gerade "Mittagspause". Aber irgendwie hab ich kein besonders gute Gefhl im ersten Teil. Bei den Quantitativen und formalen Problemen habe ich fast nur geraten, beim Rest war ich irgendwie unmotiviert und habe manchmal einfach "irgendwas" angekreuzt ohne nochmal richtig nachzulesen...oh man bin ich unmotiviert...mal schauen, was der zweite Teil bringt....

----------


## MiniOne

Ist doch zum Glck nur eine Simulation.

----------


## Kefir9000

Solange da im Endergebnis irgendetwas mit 125 Punkten steht, ist doch alles gut  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich hab im Ergebnis 108, hatte aber echt keine Lust mehr am Ende. Denke in der Realsituation ist das dann doch was anderes. Die Aufgabengruppe Diagramme und Tabellen hab ich in etwa 25 Minuten bearbeitet  :Grinnnss!:  Hab den Test allerdings komplett am PC gemacht und fand das teilweise sehr anstrengend und auch schwieriger, da man sich ja bei den Texten + Diagrammen keine Notizen machen kann. Hatte noch mit einem schlimmeren Ergebnis gerechnet....

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Solange da im Endergebnis irgendetwas mit 125 Punkten steht, ist doch alles gut


Warum grade 125?

----------


## Sitrone

Was war das fr ne Simulation? 
Hat jemand die Simulation von meditrain Band 1?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe den Test hier gemacht: http://www.tms-onlinetest.de/index.php/ . Da kann man eine vollstndige Testsimulation machen. Gut finde ich, dass man bei diesem Test wirklich gezwungen ist die Zeiten einzuhalten und keine zustzlichen Pausen zu machen. Schwierig finde ich die Bearbeitung der Untertests "Muster zuordnen", "Med.-naturwissenschaftliches Grundverstndnis" und "Diagramme und Tabellen". Beim Untertest "Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten" bin ich sonst auch besser als am PC. Die Texte zum "Textverstdnis" konnte man sich ausdrucken (leider habe ich hier vergessen mir 2 Seiten auszudrucken und musste so den letzten Text am PC lesen). Die Darstellung bei den "Quantitiativen und formalen Problemen" ist manchmal etwas schlecht (Hochzahlen muss man tlw. erahnen) und auch zwei Diagramme waren bei mir leider nicht richtig dargestellt. Insgesamt wrde ich aber sagen, dass sich so ein Probedurchlauf schon lohnt. Meine Strken und Schwchen haben sich besttigt und ich wei, wo ich nochmal genauer dran arbeiten muss. Im Test erzielt man denke ich sowieso tendentiell ein besseres Ergebnis als in den Simulationen, schlielich geht es da ja um mehr.  :Grinnnss!: 

Das Lustige ist, dass ich mittlerweile bei den Schlauchfiguren am besten bin, da erreiche ich fast die volle Punktzahl!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

Ja Schlauchfiguren sind wirklich Easy wenn mans mal kapiert hat  :Smilie:  
Wo liegen deine Schwchen? 
Hast du sonst noch Simulationen gemacht?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ja Schlauchfiguren sind wirklich Easy wenn mans mal kapiert hat  
> Wo liegen deine Schwchen? 
> Hast du sonst noch Simulationen gemacht?


Nein, war meine erste Simulation in dem Sinne. Hab noch eine von medtest (Taste The Test Band 1) und die MED-SIM von Fritest. Die heb ich mir noch etwas auf, will die kurz vorm Test nochmal bearbeiten.

Meine Schwchen liegen bei den "Quantitativen und formalen Problemen", da hatte ich in der Simulation nur 10/20 Punkten, womit ich aber sogar relativ zufrieden bin. Auerdem hat der Test gezeigt, dass ich mich nochmal intensiv auf "Figuren und Fakten lernen" vorbereiten muss. Ich denke aber, dass ich da meine Ergebnisse in 2 Wochen Vorbereitung nochmal deutlich steigern kann. Muster zuordnen gehrt auch nicht zu meinen Strken, da konnte ich mich aber dennoch schon verbessern.

Mein Plan ist jetzt bis 2 Tage vorm Test jeden Tag jeweils einen Untertest zu Figuren lernen, Fakten lernen, Muster zuordnen und Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten zu bearbeiten. Dann will ich versuchen jeden Tag noch ein paar Matheaufgaben zu rechnen, vielleicht kann ich ja auch so mein Ergebnis noch etwas steigern.

Wo liegen deine Schwchen?

----------


## Sitrone

Bei med-nat GV und teilweise bei den Diagrammen aber komischerweise nur bei meditrain. 
Muster zuordnen klappt mittlerweile ganz gut wobei ich mich da noch steigern kann.. Ich will unbedingt alle muster in vorgegeben Zeit bearbeitet haben und einfach noch sicherer beim Fehler finden werden.

----------


## Kefir9000

> Warum grade 125?


Weil wenn man davon noch ca. 10 punkte abzieht fr die Fragen die nicht zhlen kommt man auf 115 punkte und das wre im vergleich zum letzten jahr 81 Prozent (1,5).Das wre dann ja ein super ergebnis ;)

----------


## Melina93

Ich weis, ich hatte das bereits gefragt. Aber weis einer von euch ob man bei dem Konzentrationstest generell nur die Zeichen markieren darf, die auch im Beispiel angestrichen sind? Bei fritest gibt es bei manchen 180 Grad Drehungen beispielsweise noch die gegenstzliche Mglichkeit zum Anstreichen, aber die ist nicht oben im Beispiel angegeben.
Wre nett, wenn wir uns da mal austauschen knnten  :Smilie:

----------


## Wrigleys

Oh man ich hab heute mal gedacht "schiebst du mal einen kleinen Fakten lernen Quickie rein"

Und war dann voll geschockt,dass ich so langsam war beim lernen und dann nur 13 Punkte hatte. Bin gerade noch fertig geworden und konnte nicht rekapitulieren. 

Hat sich herausgestellt dass ich meinen handytimer nur auf 4 statt 6 Minuten gestellt hatte  :Big Grin: 

Habe die letzte zeit hauptschlich fr Mathe draufgehen lassen und es hat sich zumindest ein bisschen gelohnt.

----------


## Zetsuna

Gibts irgendeinen Trick fr Schlauchfiguren? Ich werd und werd da einfach nicht besser....
Ich seh einfach immer nur irgendwelche Knuel, wie kann man da durchsteigen? Maaaan....

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich brauche ganz viele Wut- und Traurigsmilies...nur sind keine da... :grrrr....:  &%)!&351

----------


## DrAcula

@*milkakuh*: Wieviele Punkte hast du auf www.tms-onlinetest.de gemacht? Ich hab heute mal einen Probedurchgang absolviert und bin mir noch nicht wirklich sicher, was ich da jetzt von meinen 116 Punkten halten soll. Weit du, oder irgendwer sonst, welchem Prozentrang das im tatschlichen TMS erfahrungsgem IN ETWA entsprechen wrde?  :Frown:

----------


## weitwech

hey ihr lieben  :Smilie: 

also was bei mir die vorbereitung betrifft, bin ich auch noch lange nich da wo ich sein sollte  :Frown: 

aber es gibt positives :Smilie: 
ich hab mich heute mit der lieben Liliac getroffen, die uns hier so fleiig Tipps gibt, da sich rausgestellt hat dass sie in der schnen stadt mit viel charisma wie ich finde entgegen einiger Leute Meinung studiert, in der ich auch lebe..

ich kann euch beruhigen, sie hat den test gemacht, und hat ein suuper ergebnis, ist aber bei weitem kein abgespaceter nerd !!  :Smilie: 

lieben dank nochmal und sorry frs Lchern ;)

----------


## Sum93

> Oh man ich hab heute mal gedacht "schiebst du mal einen kleinen Fakten lernen Quickie rein"
> 
> Und war dann voll geschockt,dass ich so langsam war beim lernen und dann nur 13 Punkte hatte. Bin gerade noch fertig geworden und konnte nicht rekapitulieren. 
> 
> Hat sich herausgestellt dass ich meinen handytimer nur auf 4 statt 6 Minuten gestellt hatte 
> 
> Habe die letzte zeit hauptschlich fr Mathe draufgehen lassen und es hat sich zumindest ein bisschen gelohnt.


Na dann scheinst du aber in Normalzeit sehr gut zu sein  :Big Grin: 
Schaffst du es in den 6 Minuten dir zu jedem Fall ne Geschichte/Bild auszudenken?

----------


## Wrigleys

> Na dann scheinst du aber in Normalzeit sehr gut zu sein 
> Schaffst du es in den 6 Minuten dir zu jedem Fall ne Geschichte/Bild auszudenken?


An guten tagen schaffe ich es mir zu allem eine geschichte (auch wenn einige nicht immer mega kreativ sind) auszudenken und dann nochmal alle ganz schnell durchzugehen. Ich lerne dann in der regel noch so einen leitsatz, damit ich mir das Alter der jeweiligen Gruppen merken kann.
Das reicht dann oft fr eine gute punktzahl. Aber es kommt natrlich auch immer auf die fakten drauf an 



@zetsuna: Kauf dir das Fritest bungsbuch. Da stehen viele "regeln" drin, mit denen du auch eine gute punktzahl erreichst, wenn du nicht wirklich trainiert im rumlichen denken bist. Dank meines Studiums bin ich da aber recht gut drin und komme eigentlich fast immer auf die 20 punke - 1 oder 2 flchtigkeitsfehler  :Smilie:

----------


## maniraf

> Ich brauche ganz viele Wut- und Traurigsmilies...nur sind keine da... &%)!&351


was ist passiert???

----------


## hurrikan

hab heute mal den kostenlosen probetest gemacht, ergebnis 123 punkte... bin nicht sehr zurfrieden, vorallem bei mednat grundverstndnis und textverstndnis  :Frown:

----------


## Sum93

Hab heute mal den Med-Sim von Fritest komplett durchgemacht ( abgesehen von Planen und Organisieren) und kam auf 136 Punkte von 178. Bin irgendwie nicht ganz zufrieden. Welche Assoziationen seht ihr bei den Fritest Figuren??  Sagt mal bitte n paar Beispiele, ich seh bei dem Probetest von Fritest beispielsweise immer nur Klobrillen oder Steine  :Big Grin: D

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich hatte 108 Punkte in diesem kostenlosen Online-Test. Gestern Abend hab ich den Schreck meines Lebens bekommen. Vorm Schlafengehen wollte ich noch schnell nen Schlauchfigurentest machen, schlielich war ich da in der letzten Zeit ja ganz gut. Auf einmal hatte ich nur 38% richtig. Habe heute nochmal meine Lsungsstrategie berdacht und festgstellt, dass die total schlecht ist. Jetzt hab ich eine neue, mit der es deutlich besser klappt (ca. 90%).  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage an alle die, die den TMS schon geschrieben haben: Sind bei dem Untertest "Quantitative und formale Probleme" hnliche Aufgabentypen dran gekommen wie in den Originalversionen oder musste man bei den Aufgaben komplett neue Lsungsanstze whlen? Falls sich Aufgabentypen wiederholt haben, wie war dann in etwa das Verhltnis von bekannten zu unbekannten Aufgabentypen?  :Grinnnss!:  Wrde mich ber eine Antwort freuen!

----------


## Wrigleys

136 ist schon sehr gut  :Smilie: 

ja die figuren sind doch schon arg mies. Ich war da aber gut drauf und hab noch einen halbwegs guten wert hingekriegt.


Von links oben nach rechts unten:

1. Herz irgendwas an der rechten seite ist kaputt vllt ein Infarkt
2.Pferd mit einer Augenklappe
3. Eine Muschel am strand die schwarze stelle ist abgebrochen.
4. Baseballhandschuh
5. Ohr an der schwarzen Stelle gepierced
6. Jetzt wirds schwer - eine kobra 
7.Eiswrfel 
8.Extrem schwer
9.auch schwer
10.Ein Hase mit einem Fleck auf der Brust
11. Da habe ich keine Assoziation aber der schwarze bereich ist so lang und schmal und so prgnant dass ich mir das so gemerkt habe
12.Mein liebling: 2 Berge und die Sonne scheint durch (schwarzer bereich)  :Big Grin: 
13.wirklich auch schwer habe ich mir so gemerk
14.Spiegelei mit bacon oben  :Big Grin: 
15.Habe da irgendwie an einen Sessel gedacht
16.Eine Puppe die gerade hinfllt
17.Ein Gorilla und irgendetwas ist mit seinem Nacken
18.Auch wieder Spiegelei habe es zur relation zu der Figur oben drber gesehen , die ja fast gleich aussieht. die Untere figur hat 4 gerade striche und da ist das untere feld schwarz und bei der oberen die das obere
19.Fr mich ein weinender junge , der weint , weil er auf den Po gefallen ist  :Big Grin: 
20.Auch hier wieder - die Striche sind gerade wie auf einer Uhr - das untere feld

Ich hab mir zuerst die leichten Figuren eingeprgt und wenn einem dann zu den schwierigen figuren keine assioziation einfllt, dann versucht man sie so zu lernen , in der regel bleiben da ja nur ca. 3 brig.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich hatte 108 Punkte in diesem kostenlosen Online-Test. Gestern Abend hab ich den Schreck meines Lebens bekommen. Vorm Schlafengehen wollte ich noch schnell nen Schlauchfigurentest machen, schlielich war ich da in der letzten Zeit ja ganz gut. Auf einmal hatte ich nur 38% richtig. Habe heute nochmal meine Lsungsstrategie berdacht und festgstellt, dass die total schlecht ist. Jetzt hab ich eine neue, mit der es deutlich besser klappt (ca. 90%). 
> 
> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage an alle die, die den TMS schon geschrieben haben: Sind bei dem Untertest "Quantitative und formale Probleme" hnliche Aufgabentypen dran gekommen wie in den Originalversionen oder musste man bei den Aufgaben komplett neue Lsungsanstze whlen? Falls sich Aufgabentypen wiederholt haben, wie war dann in etwa das Verhltnis von bekannten zu unbekannten Aufgabentypen?  Wrde mich ber eine Antwort freuen!


Hey,

kannst Du mir vielleicht verraten wo man am kostenlosen Test teilnehmen kann???

----------


## Erdbeermond

Liest du eigentlich mal ein paar Seiten zurck oder immer nur den letzten Eintrag? milka hat vor zwei Seiten geschrieben, wo sie das gemacht hat und vor einer Seite wurde die Internetseite auch nochmal genannt...

----------


## Sum93

> 136 ist schon sehr gut 
> 
> ja die figuren sind doch schon arg mies. Ich war da aber gut drauf und hab noch einen halbwegs guten wert hingekriegt.
> 
> 
> Von links oben nach rechts unten:
> 
> 1. Herz irgendwas an der rechten seite ist kaputt vllt ein Infarkt
> 2.Pferd mit einer Augenklappe
> ...



Ohne Witz: Die zwei Berge mit Sonne hatte ich auch als Assoziation xD
Fr die Nummer 8 wo du nix hattest hatte ich ein Kken das grad aus seinem Ei bricht  :Big Grin: 
Und Nr. 9 erinnert mich die Form des schwarzen Bereichs an einen Baumstamm :P
Ach und wo siehst du da bitte nen Gorilla?  :Big Grin:  Und bei der Kobra: Meinst du die Form eines Kobrakopfes? ;D


@herzchirurg: http://www.tms-onlinetest.de/index.php/login

----------


## Bank0

> Hab heute mal den Med-Sim von Fritest komplett durchgemacht ( abgesehen von Planen und Organisieren) und kam auf 136 Punkte von 178. Bin irgendwie nicht ganz zufrieden. Welche Assoziationen seht ihr bei den Fritest Figuren??  Sagt mal bitte n paar Beispiele, ich seh bei dem Probetest von Fritest beispielsweise immer nur Klobrillen oder Steine D


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht aber habe ihn ebenfalls heute und mysteriserweise mit der gleichen Punktzahl bearbeitet  :Big Grin:  hatte bei den Figuren aber diesmal auch mehr Probleme als sonst.. :/ was meint ihr inwieweit der Schwierigkeitsgrad dem Tms entspricht? Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand vom letzten Jahr, der es mehr als nur vermuten kann  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

hallo zusammen  :Smilie: 
denkt ihr eigentlich, das sich die aufgaben im bereich quantitative und formale probleme immer wiederholen? also das prinizip der aufgaben nur eben andere werte oder andere beispiele? wre es dann sinnvoll die aufgaben zu ben oder eher nicht?
dann hab ich heute mein glck im med.-naturwissenschaftlichen grundverstndnis versucht, hab mir beim lesen immer das wichtigste unterstrichen aber irgendwie gibt die konzentration nach der hlfte der aufgaben den geist auf, und mir fllt das lesen dann irgendwie schwerer :/ wie ist es bei euch so?

----------


## Wrigleys

@sum

Also es ist nur der kopf des gorillas

----------


## spirit of india

und an alle die den tms schon hinter sich haben  :Smilie:  
wann habt ihr aufgehrt zu ben? einen tag vorher nichts mehr gemacht, oder schon vorher aufgehrt? welche untertests habt ihr nochmal gebt, welche gar nicht?
wre lieb, wenn jemand was dazu sagen wrde  :Smilie:

----------


## Liliac

@spirit of india: also ich habe soweit ich mich erinnere am Tag vorher nochmal schlauchfiguren gemacht und eventuell auch noch Muster zuordnen am Abend davor, einfach damit ich da noch in der Technik drin bin. Figuren und Fakten hab ich schon eine Woche vorher nichtmehr gemacht da ich mir die blden teile echt gut merken konnte. Ansonsten nichtmehr spezielles, also so zwei drei Tage davor bestimmt nochmal Konzentrationstest aber eher kein Textverstndnis/Diagramme mehr. Auch fr quantitative Probleme hab ich bis zum Schluss nochmal was gemacht, aber eher so abends nochmal 10 Minuten schriftliches dividieren/multiplizieren oder Prozentrechnen bzw einheitenumrechnen. Ich finde das hat schon Sinn gemacht, gerade um auch nicht aus der bung zu kommen, war aber auch viel "gewissen beruhigen" mit dabei  :Smilie: 

@all: wollt nur mal Bescheid geben, dass ich mitlese und auch gerne immernoch alle fragen beantworte, wenn die frage allerdings (gerade bei neueren Usern fters der fall) schon beantwortet wurde hab ich manchmal auch keine zeit/Lust es nochmal zu schreiben. Manchmal wei ich auch einfach keine Antwort, weil ich mich nichtmehr genau erinnere  :Big Grin:  dann halt ich lieber die Klappe bevor ich etwas falsches Sage (z.b. Bei der frage nach den Aufgabenarten bei den Quantitativen Problemen, klar, die sind schon recht hnlich, der Text drum herum ist natrlich immer anders, sind aber auch ein paar bekannte fragen dabei, wrde mich aber nicht trauen da eine verbindliche Aussage zu machen)

Also falls ihr was wissen wollt schreibt es ruhig hier rein, das erreicht uns "Veteranen" schon  :Big Grin:  

Achja, ein allgemeiner Tipp: versucht euch vor dem Test zu visualisieren wie es dort wird, ich finde das nimmt ungemein die Spannung am Testtag. Macht euch klar, dass dort unheimlich viele Leute sein werden, dass das Gedrnge immens ist, dass alle mindestens so kurz vor dem durchdrehen sind wie ihr es vllt seid. Lasst euch da nicht aus dem Konzept bringen, bei uns sind nach dem Test sogar einige weinend rausgelaufen. Macht euch auch nochmal klar, dass es im Test ungleich mehr Selbstvertrauen kostet nach einem Untertests, der vermeintlich schlecht gelaufen ist, weiterzumachen als wre nichts gewesen. Bei mir war das mit musterzuordnen so, erster Untertests an dem Tag, ist nicht so Super gelaufen (war zu erwarten, war Ber trotzdem nichtmal so schlecht) und ich wollte danach auch einfach nur noch heimgehen.
Und auch nicht aus dem Konzept bringen lassen, wenn der Typ neben euch bei den Quantitativen Problem nach bereits 20 Minuten fertig ist und ganz entspannt dasitzt  :Big Grin:  ich glaube, den hat erdbeermond auch mitbekommen, war nicht sehr motivierend  :Big Grin:  

Ui, ist jetzt etwas viel geworden  :Big Grin:  
Naja, soviel dazu erstmal,

Lg

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Und auch nicht aus dem Konzept bringen lassen, wenn der Typ neben euch bei den Quantitativen Problem nach bereits 20 Minuten fertig ist und ganz entspannt dasitzt  ich glaube, den hat erdbeermond auch mitbekommen, war nicht sehr motivierend


Oh jaaaa... Bei den ersten beiden Tests bin ich auch nicht fertig geworden und dachte mir schon, dass das alles schief geht... dann Schlauchfiguren die verkehrt rum eingetackert waren - Hurra... Und dann sitzt neben dir einer, der sich das alles ausm rmel schttelt.

Besser wurde es dann beim Konzentrationstest. Alles fertig haben, dann noch korrigieren knnen und danach hrt man alle jammern, dass sie nur bis Zeile 28 gekommen sind - ab da hatte ich ein Hochgefhl  :Big Grin: 

Ansonsten seh ich das wie Liliac. Es bringt euch auch nix, wenn wir euch Einschtzungen geben, denn unser Test war letztes Jahr und eurer kann auch anders verlaufen. Ich hab nur mit den Originalversionen und einzigen Konzentrationstest gelernt und das fr vier Monate, ganz unregelmig - 94%

Einer aus meinem Studiengang hat sechs Tage was dafr gemacht und kam auf 96%

Eine hat ein halbes Jahr lang jeden Tag gelernt 99%

Es kann also alles gut laufen oder auch schlecht. Macht euch nicht so nen Kopf, bereitet euch gut vor und dann schaut, was passieren kann. Es geht eh nicht darum, wer alles richtig hat, sondern wer besser ist, als der Rest.

Ansonsten denke ich mit auch, die Fragen hier wiederholen sich teilweise alle zehn Seiten - es schadet gar nicht, mal etwas zurck zu Blttern. Oder Auch mal im letzten Jahr nachzulesen.

----------


## trx87

Alles besser als das IMPP

----------


## spirit of india

ich werd jetzt auch versuchen nochmal richtig reinzupowern, in der hoffnung das es was bringt  :Smilie:  bin auch schon tierisch aufgeregt, auch wenn noch paar tage bis zum termin hin sind :/
ich bin in so einigen untertest noch richtig schlecht oO aber wird schon schief gehen:/

----------


## Basket123

Kann ich denn davon ausgehen, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad von den Originalversionen I und II dem TMS entspricht?
Da ich bereits gelesen habe, dass die OV zum "Lerneinstieg" geeignet sind, habe ich nun die Befrchtung, dass der TMS deutlich schwieriger ist?!

----------


## Basket123

Kann ich denn davon ausgehen, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad von den Originalversionen I und II dem des TMS entspricht?
Habe bereits gelesen, dass die OV zum "Lerneinstieg" geeignet sind und somit die Befrchtung, dass der richtige TMS schwieriger ist?!

----------


## mintymint

glaube erdbeermond sagte mal, dass sie in dem tms genauso gut/schlecht war wie in den ov versionen. (auer in mednat, das fand sie wohl schwerer)
liliac fand es auch vom schwierigkeitsgrad hnlich glaube ich. msste irgendwo im tread stehen, aber die suche wird lange dauern  :Big Grin:  

an alle die taste the test 1 haben: wie viele punkte bekommt ihr in dem mednat teil etwa? und zu aufgabe 37: wre die 3. mglichkeit nicht zu offen gewesen, um als richtig angenommen zu werden?
ich wei ja, dass medtest irgendwie fters blde untertests hat, aber es verunsichert mich trotzdem da nur 14/24 zu haben.

----------


## MiniOne

Ich habe den Test nicht. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der bungsaufgaben mit der Krankheit und den drei Symptomen aus dem Buch von meditrain Quantitative und formale Probleme helfen? Ich versteh nicht wie die auf 40% kommen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ich habe den Test nicht. 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei der bungsaufgaben mit der Krankheit und den drei Symptomen aus dem Buch von meditrain Quantitative und formale Probleme helfen? Ich versteh nicht wie die auf 40% kommen.


Welches Buch und welches Kapitel + welche Aufgabe?

----------


## MiniOne

Das Buch Bd6 Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest quantitative und Formale Probleme. Im Kapitel 4 Aufgabe 1

----------


## MiniOne

Aus dem Buch Bd6 Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest quantitative und formale Probleme von Meditrain in Kapitel 4 Logik Aufgabe 1

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Aus dem Buch Bd6 Aufgabensammlung zum Untertest quantitative und formale Probleme von Meditrain in Kapitel 4 Logik Aufgabe 1


Sorry, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Das Buch fehlt in meiner Sammlung...

----------


## MiniOne

Trotzdem danke Milkakuh! Vielleicht kann mir ein anderer bei dieser Aufgabe helfen?

----------


## Liliac

Also ich kann dir helfen, wre aber gut, wenn du mir nochmal genau sagst, wo das verstndnisproblem liegt, unter der Aufgabe ist es ja auch nochmal erklrt  :Smilie:

----------


## MiniOne

Ach jetzt habe ich es verstanden  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Liliac

Ich kann die neuen Beitrge gerade nicht sehen, sobald es wieder geht schreib ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris021

Hey, 

hat jemand von euch Taste the Test Band 1 und kann sich mal Nr 42. ansehen (Med.Nat. Grundverstndnis, Enzyme), irgendwie kann die lt. Lsungen richtige Antwort doch nicht stimmen, oder??

----------


## Chris021

Hey, 

hat jemand von euch Taste the Test Band 1 und kann sich mal Nr. 42 ansehen bei den Med.Nat Aufgaben (zu Enzymen).. irgendwie habe ich das Gefhl die laut Lsungen richtige Antwort stimmt nicht so ganz..

----------


## Melina93

Wie "unordentlich" darf man eigentlich beim Konzentrationstest markieren? Ich habe immer das Gefhl, dass meine Striche zu lang sind. Also sie berhren die unteren Zeichen nicht, aber manchmal vereinen sich beide Striche zu einem. 
Hat jemand ne Ahnung? Wre nett  :Smilie:

----------


## medzahp

> Wie "unordentlich" darf man eigentlich beim Konzentrationstest markieren? Ich habe immer das Gefhl, dass meine Striche zu lang sind. Also sie berhren die unteren Zeichen nicht, aber manchmal vereinen sich beide Striche zu einem. 
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung? Wre nett


Habe das gleiche Problem wie du. Manchmal ist zwischen dem strich und dem nchsten zeichen echt nur noch ganz wenig platz  :Big Grin: 

Htte da noch ne frage an alle die hier ihre punktzahlen von den test simulationen posten habt ihr euch da ne punktzahl fr den konzentrationstest gegeben und die mit eingerechnet? (Med-sim, ov 1/2)
Bei den online tests is klar da wird sie automatisch mit eingerechnet.

----------


## Ani90

Hey Leute  :Smilie: 
ich hab hier vielleicht etwas Beruhigendes fr alle die ebenfalls so eine Angst vor der Masse an Leuten haben die am Testag wohl auftauchen werden und sich die Frage stellen wie man um Himmels Willen da auf ein gutes Ergebnis kommen soll...

"Wir raten davon ab, sich anhand von Anmeldezahlen sich die eigenen Chancen auf einen Studienplatz runterzurechnen. Das ist reine Demotivation. Viel eher sollte man auf sich und seine Fhigkeiten vertrauen und den Test als eine Chance wahrnehmen. Zur Aufmunterung kann noch gesagt werden, dass ein Groteil der angemeldeten Personen zum Test nicht erscheinen, ein zustzlicher Teil bereits zur Mittagspause den Platz rumen wird und etwa 50% der Teilnehmer ohne jegliche Vorbereitung den Test zum ertsen Mal schreiben wird. Lasst euch also nicht von der absoluten Zahl der Anmeldungen entmutigen. Ihr knnt mit einer guten Vorbereitung viele der Mitstreiter ausstechen. Glaubt an euch selber!" (aus TMS&EMS Leitfaden Band 1)

Vielleicht motiviert es einen von euch noch ein bisschen mehr  :Smilie:  obwohl ihr ja alle schon sooo sehr motiviert und engagiert seid...

----------


## spirit of india

> Hey Leute 
> ich hab hier vielleicht etwas Beruhigendes fr alle die ebenfalls so eine Angst vor der Masse an Leuten haben die am Testag wohl auftauchen werden und sich die Frage stellen wie man um Himmels Willen da auf ein gutes Ergebnis kommen soll...
> 
> "Wir raten davon ab, sich anhand von Anmeldezahlen sich die eigenen Chancen auf einen Studienplatz runterzurechnen. Das ist reine Demotivation. Viel eher sollte man auf sich und seine Fhigkeiten vertrauen und den Test als eine Chance wahrnehmen. Zur Aufmunterung kann noch gesagt werden, dass ein Groteil der angemeldeten Personen zum Test nicht erscheinen, ein zustzlicher Teil bereits zur Mittagspause den Platz rumen wird und etwa 50% der Teilnehmer ohne jegliche Vorbereitung den Test zum ertsen Mal schreiben wird. Lasst euch also nicht von der absoluten Zahl der Anmeldungen entmutigen. Ihr knnt mit einer guten Vorbereitung viele der Mitstreiter ausstechen. Glaubt an euch selber!" (aus TMS&EMS Leitfaden Band 1)
> 
> Vielleicht motiviert es einen von euch noch ein bisschen mehr  obwohl ihr ja alle schon sooo sehr motiviert und engagiert seid...


genau die passenden worte, die ich heute gebraucht habe  :Smilie:  dankeschn

----------


## hurrikan

Hab heute den meditrain probetest gemacht und hab einfach totale schwchen in mednat, quantitative probleme, textverstndnis und diagramm  :Frown:  gehts noch jmd so? ist meditrain da schwerer??

----------


## Melina93

> Hab heute den meditrain probetest gemacht und hab einfach totale schwchen in mednat, quantitative probleme, textverstndnis und diagramm  gehts noch jmd so? ist meditrain da schwerer??


Mir fielen diese Untertests anfangs auch schwer, aber je mehr du bst, desto strategischer gehst du an die Aufgaben. be einfach weiter, dann solltest du dich verbessern. Ich weis, viele sagen, dass man sich nicht gut verbessern kann in diesen Untertests, aber ich war frher total schlecht in Textverstndnis. Seit ich mir kleine Noitzen mache ( meistens nur ein paar Pfeile und ein paar Stichwrter), geht es sehr gut. Ich berfliege beim ersten Mal den Text auch nur und lese ihn dann mit den Fragen "zusammen" nochmal durch. 
Bei Mathe ist das Buch von medtest sehr gut ( weis nicht, ob du das hast). Die Aufgaben sind bisschen komisch erklrt, aber dem TMS sehr hnlich, angeblich  :Big Grin:  Viele raten einem davon ab, Musterlsungen auswendig zu lernen, aber mir hilft das bei Mathe. Aber du musst schon verstehen, warum die Gleichung jetzt so aussieht und nicht anders.
Bei Diagrammen must du vor allem auf absolute und relative Gren schauen. Das sind die meisten Fehler und da ist meditrain nicht gut, finde ich. Fritest hat gute Diagramme.
Ich hoffe, es hat dir bisschen geholfen  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Hallihallo  :Smilie: 

ich wolle mal nachfragen, ob ihr beim konzentriertem und sorgfltigem arbeiten alle 40 zeilen schafft...irgendwie komm ich immer etwa nur bis zur 30. zeile... :Frown:

----------


## Basket123

Ich suche dringend noch Material fr Schlauchfiguren und Muster zuordnen! Das Material von Meditrain habe ich schon alles durchgemacht, teilweise auch mehrfach... Welche Bcher knntet ihr mir da empfehlen?
Medtest, diese Materialsammlung mit dem blauen Einband,ect ?
Ich wei diese Frage wurde schon zig-fach durchgekaut, aber es dauert einfach zu lange ber 200 Seiten nochmal zu lesen...

----------


## hurrikan

> Mir fielen diese Untertests anfangs auch schwer, aber je mehr du bst, desto strategischer gehst du an die Aufgaben. be einfach weiter, dann solltest du dich verbessern. Ich weis, viele sagen, dass man sich nicht gut verbessern kann in diesen Untertests, aber ich war frher total schlecht in Textverstndnis. Seit ich mir kleine Noitzen mache ( meistens nur ein paar Pfeile und ein paar Stichwrter), geht es sehr gut. Ich berfliege beim ersten Mal den Text auch nur und lese ihn dann mit den Fragen "zusammen" nochmal durch. 
> Bei Mathe ist das Buch von medtest sehr gut ( weis nicht, ob du das hast). Die Aufgaben sind bisschen komisch erklrt, aber dem TMS sehr hnlich, angeblich  Viele raten einem davon ab, Musterlsungen auswendig zu lernen, aber mir hilft das bei Mathe. Aber du musst schon verstehen, warum die Gleichung jetzt so aussieht und nicht anders.
> Bei Diagrammen must du vor allem auf absolute und relative Gren schauen. Das sind die meisten Fehler und da ist meditrain nicht gut, finde ich. Fritest hat gute Diagramme.
> Ich hoffe, es hat dir bisschen geholfen


danke schonmal  :Smilie: 
also bei mathe hab ich mehr ein zeitproblem, die aufgaben lsen krieg ich normal hin nur wie gesagt nicht in der zeit, und bei textverstndnis war ich normal immer gut, ich mach mir auch kleine notizen am rand und so, aber nicht bei dem meditraintest heute -.-

----------


## mintymint

keine sorge beim textverstndnis von meditrain bin ich auch echt schlecht (obwohl ich eigentlich den eindruck hatte, dass es zu einem meiner "guten" untertests gehrt) , aber die sollen im tms angeblich leichter sein. so hnlich wie in dem studentenbuch, habe ich mir von jemandem der den tms und den ems mitgeschrieben hat, sagen lassen.  :Smilie:  
diagramme von meditrain sind sowieso der totale horror. schau dir da echt am besten die von fritest an, weil meditrain einem so viele fallen stellt, dass es (zumindest fr mich) unmglich ist die alle zu erkennen.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich hab irgendwie das Gefhl, dass ich bei Figuren und Fakten lernen vollkommen versagen werde :/ aber irgendwie luft mir dir Zeit davon ...

----------


## beit

hallo alle miteinander. ich werde auch dieses Jahr an dem TMS Teilnehmen und hab mir auch schon bungsbcher dafr besorgt. Leider habe ich durch das Forum erfahren, dass ich mich wahrscheinlich nicht gut auf den Konzentrationstest vorbereitet bin, da ich nur mit den Konzentrationsbgen von medtest gearbeitet habe, in dem nur 11 Testversionen vorhanden sind. Glaubt ihr es reicht wenn ich nur mit diesen bungsbgen weiterarbeite oder soll ich mir noch das von fritest besorgen??

----------


## Melina93

> danke schonmal 
> also bei mathe hab ich mehr ein zeitproblem, die aufgaben lsen krieg ich normal hin nur wie gesagt nicht in der zeit, und bei textverstndnis war ich normal immer gut, ich mach mir auch kleine notizen am rand und so, aber nicht bei dem meditraintest heute -.-


meditrain ist auch schlecht. Man muss da irgendwie so viel hineininterpretieren, was man ja eigentlich nicht darf. Wenn du sonst gut bist, klappt das schon  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> Hallihallo 
> 
> ich wolle mal nachfragen, ob ihr beim konzentriertem und sorgfltigem arbeiten alle 40 zeilen schafft...irgendwie komm ich immer etwa nur bis zur 30. zeile...


Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man bei den "einfachen" Konzentrationstests bis Zeile 38-39 kommen muss, um 20 Punkte zu bekommen. Bei den schweren reichen angeblich 20 Zeilen  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

> ich hab irgendwie das Gefhl, dass ich bei Figuren und Fakten lernen vollkommen versagen werde :/ aber irgendwie luft mir dir Zeit davon ...


warum, was hast du denn normalerweise fr punkte? und die figuren von fritest sind ohnehin einbisschen schwerer  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Nabend allerseits, 

wie ergehts euch mit dem Lernen???

Ich habe heute meine 2te Testsimulation gemacht ... ich komme leider nur auf 146 Punkte  :Frown:  

Wie sieht es bei euch aus??

Wegen der Ausbildung werd ich im Lernen wirklich  eingeschrnkt  :Frown:    (Schreiben schon wieder nchste Woche 3 Klausuren ...ICH HAB NOCH SO VIEL ZU TUN  :Frown:  )

----------


## Liliac

Sind da bei dir die Einstreuaufgaben schon abgezogen?
Wenn ja ist es ja Super, wenn nein ist ja auch nichts verloren  :Smilie:  ist auf keinen fall ein schlechtes Ergebnis und auch wenn du viel mit der Ausbildung zu tun hast kannst du die nchsten Tage noch nutzen um Defizite aufzuarbeiten.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Sind da bei dir die Einstreuaufgaben schon abgezogen?
> Wenn ja ist es ja Super, wenn nein ist ja auch nichts verloren  ist auf keinen fall ein schlechtes Ergebnis und auch wenn du viel mit der Ausbildung zu tun hast kannst du die nchsten Tage noch nutzen um Defizite aufzuarbeiten.


Hallo Liliac,

ja ich hab von dem "eigentlichen Wert" 12 Punkte abgezogen ... sind glaube ich immer noch zu wenig oder?

Na ja, trotzdem danke fr den Hinweis!

Ich hoffe nur, dass im Test alles auch so luft wie jetzt bei mir ... wenn nicht noch besser  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Also selbst wenn du dann die brigen Punkte noch abziehst bleiben immernoch genug Punkte brig um irgendwo im Bereich 98-100% zu landen  :Smilie:

----------


## beit

will jemand seine Kozentrationsbgen von Fritest loswerden??

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Also selbst wenn du dann die brigen Punkte noch abziehst bleiben immernoch genug Punkte brig um irgendwo im Bereich 98-100% zu landen


Woow das wre ja super ... weit Du vielleicht die genauen Zahlen?? Wie viel Punkte braucht man ungefhr um in diesem Bereich (Noch ... im schlimmsten Fall) zu landen??

Wie viel Punkte erreichst du eigentlich?

----------


## Liliac

Ich hab doch schon letztes Jahr Tms gemacht und studiere jetzt ;D ich hatte 128 Rohpunkte und damit Prozentrang 93. genaueres kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber in dem Bereich steigen die Prozente ziemlich schnell an  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich hab doch schon letztes Jahr Tms gemacht und studiere jetzt ;D ich hatte 128 Rohpunkte und damit Prozentrang 93. genaueres kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber in dem Bereich steigen die Prozente ziemlich schnell an


Ach ja ... jetzt seh ichs ... ich bin ein Tollpatsch manchmal  :Big Grin:  


Hat Dir der TMS eigentlich bei der Bewerbung geholfen? Also hast Du nur deswegen den Platz erhalten?

----------


## Liliac

Ich hab meinen Platz nur durch den Tms bekommen. Ansonsten wre noch der HamNat eine Mglichkeit gewesen aber nur ber die Abiturnote von 1,8 wre ich nirgends reingekommen. Hab auch deswegen einen Tms ber 90% gebraucht sonst wre es nichts geworden... Kann also alle hier verstehen, bei denen der Test die einzige Chance ist  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich hab meinen Platz nur durch den Tms bekommen. Ansonsten wre noch der HamNat eine Mglichkeit gewesen aber nur ber die Abiturnote von 1,8 wre ich nirgends reingekommen. Hab auch deswegen einen Tms ber 90% gebraucht sonst wre es nichts geworden... Kann also alle hier verstehen, bei denen der Test die einzige Chance ist



Ja, das ist sie bei mir leider auch  :Frown:  ....

Eine Mglichkeit wre noch das Ausland ... aber ich WILL HIER IN DEUTSCHLAND BLEIBEN  :Frown:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> warum, was hast du denn normalerweise fr punkte? und die figuren von fritest sind ohnehin einbisschen schwerer


So zwischen 10 und 15, bei den Fakten immer mehr als bei den Figuren, ich hab auch gar kein Fritest; hab einfach viiiiel zu wenig gemacht, weil ich anfangs der Meinung war, dass man das nich so gut trainieren kann und jetzt wir einfach die Zeit knapp ... Bis zum Wochenende werde uch noch ein paar Tests machen ...
Wird schon irgendwie hinhauen ... ;)

----------


## mintymint

ja mach auf jedenfall jeden tag  etwas- der test lsst sich ja immerhin ganz gut trainieren ! :Smilie:  
wenn du material brig hast, knntest du ja auch 2 mal am tag diese untertests ben auch wenn in den bchern steht, dass man sich damit nicht berfordern soll. ich finde so schlimm ist das nicht wenn man zwischendurch einpaar stunden verstreichen lsst  bevor man beide nochmal macht  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

> So zwischen 10 und 15, bei den Fakten immer mehr als bei den Figuren, ich hab auch gar kein Fritest; hab einfach viiiiel zu wenig gemacht, weil ich anfangs der Meinung war, dass man das nich so gut trainieren kann und jetzt wir einfach die Zeit knapp ... Bis zum Wochenende werde uch noch ein paar Tests machen ...
> Wird schon irgendwie hinhauen ... ;)


Figuren kann man aber auch kurzfristig sehr gut trainieren. Mach dir keine Sorgen, das wird schon  :Smilie:

----------


## MiniOne

Ich finde auch, dass man Figuren und Fakten recht schnell lernen kann. Man muss nur fr sich die richtige Technik finden ;)

----------


## Melina93

Findet ihr auch, dass Taste the Test Band 1 komische med.nat Aufgaben hat? Teilweise finde ich, dass man das aus den gegebnen Infos gar nicht ableiten kann. Geht das nur mir so?

----------


## med_erna

halli hallo.

ich verfolge diesen thread schon eine weile. 
ich trainiere fr den test, versuche meine strken auszubauen, vor allem in den fnf gut trainierbaren tests, rechne mit mglichen punkten hin und her und bin schlichtweg schon verdammt aufgeregt. 

mit muster zuordnen komme ich allerdings noch nicht so gut klar, wie ich es gern wrde. da dieser test der erste ist, beeinflusst er mageblich unsere motivation. wie seht ihr das und wie macht ihr euch mit dem subtest und welche strategien habt ihr?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Figuren kann man aber auch kurzfristig sehr gut trainieren. Mach dir keine Sorgen, das wird schon


Danke fr den guten Zuspruch  :Smilie:  mit allen anderen Untertests komme ich auerdem ziemlich gut zurecht, also wird's schon nicht am Merktest scheitern. Ich hoffe und bete ;D

auerdem: ich geh jetzt Figuren & Fakten lernen :P

----------


## spirit of india

ich komm einfach nicht mit dem textverstndnis klar :/ ich lese den text, lese die fragen, lese nochmal im text nach, aber irgendwie hab ich manchmal bei einem text alle fragen falsch beantwortet  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  ich flipp noch aus

----------


## MiniOne

Mach Dir keine Sorgen bis letzte Woche hatte ich das auch! Versuchs einfach weiter!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  yeah! hatte jetzt 19/20 Figuren richtig!! leider nur 14/20 Fakten, aber die waren auch echt doof, da sind mir einfach keine guten geschichten eingefallen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Hallchen :Smilie: 

@Melina93: Danke fr die Antwort, auch wenns etwas niederschmettern ist...die 20 Punkte kann ich also vergessen... :Frown: 

Das einzigste, was bei mir nicht richtig "gut" klappt sind Quantitatives und Formales (zeitl.), sonst haut der rest eigl. hin.
Hab in einem Probedurchlauf 123 Punkte, glaube aber nicht das sich das zum Testtag groartig ndern wird  :Big Grin: 

@spirit of india: arbeitest du mit markern? Ich hatte anfangs das selbe problem, bis ich mir hauptaussagen im text markiert habe, dann findet man die Textstellen fr die Fragen schneller  :Big Grin: 

Wnsche allen weiterhin viel Kraft und Ausdauerm bei "Training"  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

beim trainieren arbeite ich mit bleistift^^ unterstreiche mir dann im text schon immer das wichtigste, damit komm ich im med. nat. grundverstndnis relativ gut zurecht  :Smilie:  da hab ich meistens nur 3-5 falsch ^^ 
in den anderen untertest hab ich nicht all zu viele probleme, beim figuren/fakten lernen kommts immer auf die figuren drauf an ^^ aber ich tue mir z.b. bei den figuren leichter als bei den fakten. zu den fakten fallen mir komischerweise immer keine geschichten ein, oder wie geht ihr das bei dem untertest an? und beim konzentrationstest hab ich ziehmliche probleme bei den tests zb. bs und qs und man soll alle bs mit doppelstrichen ankreuzen. irgendwie werde ich da auch nie fertig oO ich hoffe echt es wird ein mu test haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## spirit of india

ich werd und werd auch bei den diagrammen nicht besser   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
wer gibt mir tipps?

----------


## Sum93

Ich persnlich hab fr Diagramme nicht sooo ausfhrlich gebt, hab mich halt mit unterscheidlichen Darstellungsformen vertraut gemacht. Was ist ein Mu test ?^^

----------


## Ani90

Wenn ich mich nicht irre sind damit die Buchstaben "m" und "u" beim konzentrationstest gemeint...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sum93

Hab ich ja noch keine gesehen, wo gibts na die? ;D Meditrain? ;D Hab bis etz nur den Block von Fritest gemacht ^^

----------


## Ani90

Na in der TMS Infobroschre  :Smilie:

----------


## medzahp

So weit ich weis gibts einen "m" "u" test in der info broschre von itb

----------


## hurrikan

Ich mache gerade eine simu von den original Bchern und die sind ja viel einfacher als Meditrain und fristest, wre das schn wenn nur der original Test auch so einfach wre  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

> halli hallo.
> 
> ich verfolge diesen thread schon eine weile. 
> ich trainiere fr den test, versuche meine strken auszubauen, vor allem in den fnf gut trainierbaren tests, rechne mit mglichen punkten hin und her und bin schlichtweg schon verdammt aufgeregt. 
> 
> mit muster zuordnen komme ich allerdings noch nicht so gut klar, wie ich es gern wrde. da dieser test der erste ist, beeinflusst er mageblich unsere motivation. wie seht ihr das und wie macht ihr euch mit dem subtest und welche strategien habt ihr?


also mir persnlich haben die tipps aus den bcher mehr oder weniger geholfen (eher wenig) . aber ich kann sie dir ja nochmal aufzhlen, da sie scheinbar bei anderen gut funktioniert haben :
mit 2 stiften arbeiten, einen in jeder hand. damit fhrst du beide muster ab. (wobei das hier nicht so meins ist) 
30 sek das originalmuster betrachten, dann berfliegen und die groben fehler schon mal herausstreichen. (ich gehe persnlich lieber jedes bild ab- beim berfliegen bemerke ich kaum fehler) 
und 2 auschnitte die sich hneln kann man auch vergleichen (den finde ichwirklich gut-besonders in fritest kann man das prima anwenden) 







> ich komm einfach nicht mit dem textverstndnis klar :/ ich lese den text, lese die fragen, lese nochmal im text nach, aber irgendwie hab ich manchmal bei einem text alle fragen falsch beantwortet    ich flipp noch aus


ich bin hier auch nciht so toll, aber die tipps werden dir vermutlich nicht schaden.
ich prfe oft alle angegebenen antwormglichkeiten und kreuze nicht das erstbeste an, was ich fr die antwort halte an, da es oft sein kann, dass ich etwas bersehen habe und dann die nchste antwort mir aufzeigt, dass das was ich vorher fr richtig gehalten habe dann doch nicht mehr zu 100% richtig sein kann. wenn ich dann 2 antwortmglichkeiten fr richtig halte (manchmal kann es ja vorkommen, dass beide prinzipiell richtig sind wie zb :mehr als  doppelt so viele leute sind  an der krankheit xy erkrankt.  in der abb. ist es mehr als das fnffache---> es wre eig richtig da mehr als das doppelte ja auch auf die fnffache menge zutrifft, aber es ist zu weit weg an der angegeben zahl also kreuze ich das andere als richtig an) 
ich hoffe es ist verstndlich was ich da schreibe- mein gehirn fhlt sich vor hunger so wollig an  :Big Grin:

----------


## mintymint

> Ich mache gerade eine simu von den original Bchern und die sind ja viel einfacher als Meditrain und fristest, wre das schn wenn nur der original Test auch so einfach wre


wobei ich ja die diagramme von fritest vieeeeel besser finde- die sind so schn eindeutig und ohne diese grauenhaften aufgaben in denen ich selber die diagramme bestimmen muss  :Big Grin:  
und in dem quantitativen teil haben die auch nur eine einzige dieser gleichungs aufgaben, in denen man bestimmen muss wie sich ein bestimmter wert ndert, wenn man einen anderen in der gleichung ndert. 
ich fnde eine mischung von fritest und den ovs toll  :Big Grin:  (am besten mit den mednat aufgaben aus der ersten ov ausgabe- mit der aus fritest werde ich kaum fertig :/)

----------


## Basket123

> Ich mache gerade eine simu von den original Bchern und die sind ja viel einfacher als Meditrain und fristest, wre das schn wenn nur der original Test auch so einfach wre


Hier wurde schon geschrieben, dass die OVs dem Test schon hnlich sind!

Wie viele Punkte habt ihr denn bei den OV`s so erreicht? (Mit Einstreuaufgaben)

----------


## gblack

Hey liebe Leute, bin auch am trainieren fr den TMS und stoe insbesondere bei den Mustern noch auf erhebliche Probleme. Ich wrde das Training in der Hinsicht gerne weiter vertiefen, doch reichen mir die Materialien mit den zwei bungstests bei weitem dafr nicht aus. An Unterlagen von Fritest, etc. komme ich in der kurzen Zeit bis zum TMS wohl nicht mehr. Hat jemand ein paar Tipps fr mich, wie ich das noch besser trainieren kann? ;)

----------


## doktor93

Hallo allerseits, 
ich werde nchste woche auch am TMS teilnehmen, und hab mich schon seit einigerzeit vorbereitet. Jedoch konnte ich aus finanziellen GRnden nur die beiden OV bcher kaufen, und habe mit denen seit wochen gelernt. Jedoch fhle ich mich noch ncih hunterprozentig vorbereitet da cih bei dem einen oder anderen untertest noch so meine schwierigkeiten habe. VFor allem der quantitative probleme untertest bereitet mir noch schwierigkeiten und da ich nur die zwei OV habe kann cih mich da nich wirklich verbessern, da ich die aufgaben zum teil mittlerweile schon auswendig wei. Deshalb wollte ich dfragen ob mir hier einer einen groen gefallen tun knnte und mir eventuell untertests aus anderen vorbereitungsbcher einscannen und per email schicken knnte...vor wie gesagt quantitative und formale probleme, fakten lernen bereiten mir ncoh schwierigkeiten. Das wre super nett ...aber nur wenn cih damit niemanden zu groe umstnde bereite, wenns nich gehen sollte muss ich den tms dann ahtl auch so hinkriegen

----------


## maniraf

> Hallo allerseits, 
> ich werde nchste woche auch am TMS teilnehmen, und hab mich schon seit einigerzeit vorbereitet. Jedoch konnte ich aus finanziellen GRnden nur die beiden OV bcher kaufen, und habe mit denen seit wochen gelernt. Jedoch fhle ich mich noch ncih hunterprozentig vorbereitet da cih bei dem einen oder anderen untertest noch so meine schwierigkeiten habe. VFor allem der quantitative probleme untertest bereitet mir noch schwierigkeiten und da ich nur die zwei OV habe kann cih mich da nich wirklich verbessern, da ich die aufgaben zum teil mittlerweile schon auswendig wei. Deshalb wollte ich dfragen ob mir hier einer einen groen gefallen tun knnte und mir eventuell untertests aus anderen vorbereitungsbcher einscannen und per email schicken knnte...vor wie gesagt quantitative und formale probleme, fakten lernen bereiten mir ncoh schwierigkeiten. Das wre super nett ...aber nur wenn cih damit niemanden zu groe umstnde bereite, wenns nich gehen sollte muss ich den tms dann ahtl auch so hinkriegen


schau bei Stadtbcherei nach, diese konnte ich z.B. ausleihen:

175 bungsaufgaben zum TMS, zu den Testbereichen medizinisch-naturwissenschaftliches und mathematisches Grundverstndnis (=quantitative und formale Probleme); ISBN:	3-8243-1411-8

Gru und viel Erfolg noch

----------


## hurrikan

Ich hab jetzt 155 Punkte in der original Version und habe dabei einfach alle 24 Punkte abgezogen, die nicht gezhlt werden knnten, sodass das sozusagen mein Ergebnis wre, wenn ich ein Riesen Pechvogel wre und nur Fehler in gewerteten Aufgaben gemacht htte :P und das ist schonmal ein Riesen Unterschied zu 123... Bzw 127 bei Meditrain

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich hatte in OV 2 jetzt nach abgezogenen 26 Punkten ca. 137 Pkt, beim Konzentrationstest kann man sich mit den Punkten ja nicht so ganz sicher sein ... das wre also der Fall, ich htte alle Einstreuaufgaben richtig gehabt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sitrone

Ihr seid super! Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Ihr seid super! Glckwunsch


Danke!! Hoffentlich luft's nchsten Samstag dann auch so gut :P

----------


## Sitrone

Ach bestimmt .. Vielleicht nicht ganz so gut aber zumindest fast ;) 
Das wird schon!

----------


## spirit of india

wie wertet ihre euren testdurchlauf aus? 
einfach alles einmal mache, und die 24 punkte von fr die einstreuaufgaben abziehen? aber von welcher gesamtpunktzahl dann?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

einfach alle Punkte zusammen zhlen und von dieser Punktzahl 26 (bei Textverstndnis kann man max. 18 Pkt erreichen) abziehen, so geht man quasi vom "worst case" aus, d.h. man hat alle Einstreuaufgaben bearbeitet und auch noch richtig  :Big Grin: 

btw: in OV 1 hatte ich nach Abzug sogar 153 Pkt, hab grade nachgezhlt ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Sum93

Wahnsinn wie gut ihr seid, man das motiviert mich ja etz richtig die nchsten Tage nochmal vollgas zu geben !!  :Big Grin: 
hatte im OVI mit Einstreuaufgaben ca. 160, d.h. ohne bisl ber 130 =o

Morgen folgt Meditrain !  :Big Grin:

----------


## pawlinomaximus

hallchen miteinander,

folgendes bereitet mir gerade kopfzerbechen: in vielen vorbereitungsbchern wird gesagt, man knne theoretisch fehler beim konzentrationstest mit radierer beseitigen. in der offiziellen infobroschre steht aber, dass man auf keinen fall bleistifte oder kugelschreiber mitbringen darf. wie darf man das jetzt verstehen? muss man sich einen radierbaren fineliner kaufen und den dann radieren?

----------


## Vilsa

> hallchen miteinander,
> 
> folgendes bereitet mir gerade kopfzerbechen: in vielen vorbereitungsbchern wird gesagt, man knne theoretisch fehler beim konzentrationstest mit radierer beseitigen. in der offiziellen infobroschre steht aber, dass man auf keinen fall bleistifte oder kugelschreiber mitbringen darf. wie darf man das jetzt verstehen? muss man sich einen radierbaren fineliner kaufen und den dann radieren?


Ich wei nicht, warum manche Anbieter das schreiben (eventuell war das frher anders?!) aber die offiziellen Infobroschren solltest du ernst nehmen, denn es ist tatschlich so: Bleistifte oder Kugelschreiber drfen nicht mit in den Testraum genommen werden.

Ansonsten findest du hier auch noch alle Informationen:
http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?ID=ablauf_testtag

----------


## spirit of india

okkk ich hab jetzt auch einen kompletten testdurchlauf hinter mir, ist bisschen spt geworden, und die konzentration hat vorallem bei den diagrammen nachgelassen. bei den quantitativen & formalen probleme hat mir die zeit nicht gereicht, und leute ich bin auf lcherliche 102 punkte mit abzug der einstreuaufgaben gekommen  :Frown:  ich knnte heulen..... wenn das am samstag auch so schrecklich endet

----------


## Sitrone

Was war das fr ne Simulation@spirit of india? 
Meditrain?

----------


## spirit of india

bitte nicht lachen, OV II 
 :Frown:

----------


## Sitrone

Wo genau lagen denn deine Probleme? Wo hattest du am wenigsten Punkte?

----------


## spirit of india

quantitative & formale probleme hat mir die zeit u.a. nicht gereicht und hatte noch dazu jede menge falsch, diagramme und textverstndinis.

----------


## Sitrone

Quantitative und formale probleme kannst du ja noch trainieren und bei den Diagrammen wrde ich an deiner Stelle schauen wo genau die Fehler lagen und versuchen die Lsung nachzuvollziehen. Falls du Fragen hast, kannst du sie ja gerne hier im Forum stellen.
Wie gehst du beim Textverstndnis vor?

----------


## spirit of india

beim textverstndnis lese ich den text,markiere stichwrter oder zusammenhnge, lese die frage und schau dann nochmal nach. mir fllt das konzentrierte lesen von dem langen text irgendwie schwer, beim lesen bleibt nicht soviel hngen bei mir.

----------


## Sitrone

Ich wei nicht ob dir das was bringt.. aber ich erklre dir mal meine Methode.
Zuerst lese ich die Fragen durch und markiere mir dort wichtige Schlsselwrter, die ich meine so im Text wiederzufinden. Fr jede Frage nehme ich eine andere Farbe. Also habe ich insgesamt 6 verschiedene Farben.
Danach gehe ich in den Text und suche diese Schlsselwrter wieder und markiere sie dort in der gleichen Farbe. Das ganze dauert dann ca. 10 minuten. Somit habe ich noch weitere 10 Minuten fr die Beantwortung der Fragen, da ich nur 3 Texte in der vorgegebenen Zeit bearbeite (mehr schaffe ich nicht, da sonst zu viele Fehler entstehen).
Mit dieser Methode erreiche ich immer eine zufriedenstellende Punktezahl  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

ich versuche mein glck heute nochmal  :Smilie:  danke fr den tip mit den farben, klingt gut. vlt schaffe ich es ya so bis samstag besser zu werden  :Smilie:

----------


## Vilsa

> Ich wei nicht ob dir das was bringt.. aber ich erklre dir mal meine Methode.
> Zuerst lese ich die Fragen durch und markiere mir dort wichtige Schlsselwrter, die ich meine so im Text wiederzufinden. Fr jede Frage nehme ich eine andere Farbe. Also habe ich insgesamt 6 verschiedene Farben.
> Danach gehe ich in den Text und suche diese Schlsselwrter wieder und markiere sie dort in der gleichen Farbe. Das ganze dauert dann ca. 10 minuten. Somit habe ich noch weitere 10 Minuten fr die Beantwortung der Fragen, da ich nur 3 Texte in der vorgegebenen Zeit bearbeite (mehr schaffe ich nicht, da sonst zu viele Fehler entstehen).
> Mit dieser Methode erreiche ich immer eine zufriedenstellende Punktezahl


Deine Methode klingt sehr hilfreich, denn ich selber war im letzten Durchgang Textverstndnis alles andere als gut. Danke dafr!
Ich htte nur eine Frage: Was ist, wenn du unter deinen 3 Texten genau den hast, der nicht gewertet wird?
Dann knntest du unter der Annahme, dass du sonst alles richtig hast nur maximal 12 Punkte erreichen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

----------


## Sitrone

Ja das wre dann der fall.. Wobei ich ja beim letzten schon versuche diesen Text auch noch zu bearbeiten. Ansonsten muss man raten. Ich finde es ist besser 12 sichere Punkte zu holen anstatt ein paar bei denen man sich nicht mal sicher ist. 
Das Textverstndnis lsst sich leider nur schwer ben :-/

----------


## oli114

> Deine Methode klingt sehr hilfreich, denn ich selber war im letzten Durchgang Textverstndnis alles andere als gut. Danke dafr!
> Ich htte nur eine Frage: Was ist, wenn du unter deinen 3 Texten genau den hast, der nicht gewertet wird?
> Dann knntest du unter der Annahme, dass du sonst alles richtig hast nur maximal 12 Punkte erreichen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Moment mal, also ich hatte es immer so verstanden das bei den einzelnen Aufgabengruppen erstmal alle richtigen Aufgaben gewertet werden und wenn man mehr als 20 (bzw. 18) richtig hat man eben nur maximal 20 (oder 18) Punkte kriegt obwohl man theoretisch mehr richtig hat.
Oder ist es so dass von Anfang an Aufgaben festgelegt sind die nicht gewertet werden und wenn man sie doch lst bringen sie einem gar nichts. Das fnde ich doch recht bescheiden, bitte um Aufklrung.

----------


## Sitrone

Das zweitgenannte trifft leider zu ...

----------


## spirit of india

ich hab einen textverstndnis-durchlauf gemacht und omg  :Big Grin:  ich hab bei allen 4 texten "nur" 2 flasche antworten gehabt  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  das mit den farbmarkierungen ist der beste tip ever, ich freu mich gerade soooo sehr  :Big Grin:  und ich hatte sogar noch 20 min zeit am ende und konnte alle fragen, bei denen ich mir unsicher war nochmal bearbeiten  :Big Grin:  

yeeeeaaaaahhhhyyyyy endlich ein kleines erfolgsgefhl  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qui

Unter http://www.studymed.at/uploads/Probetest.pdf ist ein Probetest fr den EMS hinterlegt.
Beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten besteht die Aufgabe darin, jede Zahl anzustreichen, die sich durch Addition ihrer beiden Vorgnger ergibt. Der Bogen ist nicht mit Buchstaben, sondern mit Zahlen gefllt.
Ist es mglich, dass solch eine Aufgabe auch beim TMS drankommt?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Ich wei nicht ob dir das was bringt.. aber ich erklre dir mal meine Methode.
> Zuerst lese ich die Fragen durch und markiere mir dort wichtige Schlsselwrter, die ich meine so im Text wiederzufinden. Fr jede Frage nehme ich eine andere Farbe. Also habe ich insgesamt 6 verschiedene Farben.
> Danach gehe ich in den Text und suche diese Schlsselwrter wieder und markiere sie dort in der gleichen Farbe. Das ganze dauert dann ca. 10 minuten. Somit habe ich noch weitere 10 Minuten fr die Beantwortung der Fragen, da ich nur 3 Texte in der vorgegebenen Zeit bearbeite (mehr schaffe ich nicht, da sonst zu viele Fehler entstehen).
> Mit dieser Methode erreiche ich immer eine zufriedenstellende Punktezahl


diese Methode ist aber leider nicht so vielversprechend, wenn du im Originaltest dann zufllig den nicht-gewerteten Text bearbeitest und dafr einen gewerteten Test auslsst, somit verschenkst du ja wertvolle Punkte!

----------


## Vilsa

> diese Methode ist aber leider nicht so vielversprechend, wenn du im Originaltest dann zufllig den nicht-gewerteten Text bearbeitest und dafr einen gewerteten Test auslsst, somit verschenkst du ja wertvolle Punkte!


Ja, genau, das meinte ich halt auch, aber das hat sich dann ja geklrt. Sitrone setzt nun einmal auf sichere Punkte.

@spirit of india Wow, Glckwunsch! Du warst wirklich schon nach 40 Minuten komplett fertig? Welchen Test hast du denn bearbeitet?

----------


## Sitrone

Mir ist schon bewusst dass meine Methode mit dem Risiko verbunden ist wertvolle Punkte zu verlieren. 
Aber ich schaffe z.B.sowieso nicht alle Texte in der zeit und wenn ich mir nichts markiere dann habe ich danach echt viel falsch. 
Jeder muss selber wissen wie er an die Aufgaben rangeht. Ich wollte spirit of india nur nen Anreiz geben ne andere methode zu probieren.

----------


## MiniOne

> Unter http://www.studymed.at/uploads/Probetest.pdf ist ein Probetest fr den EMS hinterlegt.
> Beim konzentrierten und sorgfltigen Arbeiten besteht die Aufgabe darin, jede Zahl anzustreichen, die sich durch Addition ihrer beiden Vorgnger ergibt. Der Bogen ist nicht mit Buchstaben, sondern mit Zahlen gefllt.
> Ist es mglich, dass solch eine Aufgabe auch beim TMS drankommt?


Klar knnte die Testentwickler sich auch fr solch eine Methode entscheiden.

----------


## Qui

Dann hoffe ich aber, dass sie das nicht tun  :Big Grin:

----------


## spirit of india

jepp  :Smilie:  die zeit ist da bei mir kein problem  :Smilie:  war es auch gestern bei meinem missglcktem testdurchlauf nicht.
ich hab einen ordner, von einem TMS vorbereitungskurs, dort habe ich den textverstndnis teil durchgearbeitet heute  :Smilie: 
quantitative & formale probleme dagegen klappt bei mir immer noch nicht so ganz.

----------


## spirit of india

> Mir ist schon bewusst dass meine Methode mit dem Risiko verbunden ist wertvolle Punkte zu verlieren. 
> Aber ich schaffe z.B.sowieso nicht alle Texte in der zeit und wenn ich mir nichts markiere dann habe ich danach echt viel falsch. 
> Jeder muss selber wissen wie er an die Aufgaben rangeht. Ich wollte spirit of india nur nen Anreiz geben ne andere methode zu probieren.


und dein anreiz war super  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

nochmal eine Rckmeldung zum Figuren & Fakten lernen:
Ich habe jetzt die letzten Tage jeden Tag einen Test von medtest gemacht und meine Ergebnisse sind einfach so unterschiedlich, dass ich es einfach nicht einschtzen kann ... :/ manchmal wirklich super mit 19 und 17 richtigen (heute) und dann wieder total schlecht ... Hngt einfach total von den Angaben ab.
Ich hoffe im Test kommen welche dran, die ich mir auch merken kann!  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

> nochmal eine Rckmeldung zum Figuren & Fakten lernen:
> Ich habe jetzt die letzten Tage jeden Tag einen Test von medtest gemacht und meine Ergebnisse sind einfach so unterschiedlich, dass ich es einfach nicht einschtzen kann ... :/ manchmal wirklich super mit 19 und 17 richtigen (heute) und dann wieder total schlecht ... Hngt einfach total von den Angaben ab.
> Ich hoffe im Test kommen welche dran, die ich mir auch merken kann!


ich hoffe mit dir  :Smilie:

----------


## Qui

Habe von meditrain das Buch mit 25 verschiedenen Figuren und Fakten Tests.
Figuren lernen ist bei mir unproblematisch (Ergebnisse bisher: 19, 18, 17, 18, 18, 20)
Beim Fakten lernen siehts bei mir genauso durchmischt aus (18, 15, 13, 12, 17, 18) 

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es null Spa mach und ich deswegen teils sehr unmotiviert bin ;)

----------


## Sum93

Med. nat. Grundverstndnis, Mathe etc. find ich bei der Meditrain Testsimulation ja mal echt beschissen ;b
Da fiel mir ja Fritest einfacher ! Kann das jemand besttigen?

----------


## Vilsa

> Mir ist schon bewusst dass meine Methode mit dem Risiko verbunden ist wertvolle Punkte zu verlieren. 
> Aber ich schaffe z.B.sowieso nicht alle Texte in der zeit und wenn ich mir nichts markiere dann habe ich danach echt viel falsch. 
> Jeder muss selber wissen wie er an die Aufgaben rangeht. Ich wollte spirit of india nur nen Anreiz geben ne andere methode zu probieren.


Wie gesagt, ich fand deinen Anreiz auch echt gut, werde ihn demnchst mal umsetzen!  :Smilie:  Ich wollte einfach nur nachfragen, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe. Und wenn es fr dich die beste Methode ist, dann solltest du diese auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen. Denn letztendlich kannst du dich am besten einschtzen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich mich mit der Methode dann auch steigern kann, denn der letzte Test war alles andere als gut.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qui

So Figuren 20/20, Fakten 18/20 jetzt bin ich beruhigt und endlich fertig fr heute  :Smilie:

----------


## lauralina

ich bin bei Muster lernen bei den TMS-Bnden immer bei 23:24 aber bei den bungen von medi-train so extrem schlecht immer nur 10:24 wie sieht das bei euch aus?

----------


## spirit of india

huhu  :Smilie:  

jetzt mal eine ganz andere frage, was nehmt ihr am samstag zum essen mit? 
oder was haben  die vom letzten jahr mitgenommen?

----------


## Qui

Essen nicht viel, nur etwas, das schnell Energie gibt, also irgendwelche Schokoriegel  :Smilie:  Aber ich geh in der Mittagspause eh zum Essen nach Hause 

Zu den Mustern: Ging mir auch so, die von Meditrain sind anders, als man es gewohnt ist, aber man gewhnt sich dran und ein Bisschen Abwechslung sollte nicht schaden.

----------


## spirit of india

> ich bin bei Muster lernen bei den TMS-Bnden immer bei 23:24 aber bei den bungen von medi-train so extrem schlecht immer nur 10:24 wie sieht das bei euch aus?


geht mir genauso. und wenn man genauer schaut, reicht einem die zeit auch nicht aus finde ich  :Frown:

----------


## lauralina

ja die Zeit, die ist sowieso mein grter feind bei allen aufgaben  :Frown: 
ich hoffe ja der TMS ist nicht annhernd so schwer wie die MEdi-train bungen, mit den TMS-Bchern komm ich gut klar

----------


## NatSan

> huhu  
> 
> jetzt mal eine ganz andere frage, was nehmt ihr am samstag zum essen mit? 
> oder was haben  die vom letzten jahr mitgenommen?



Hey  :Smilie: 

Fr zwischen durch nur Kleinigkeiten, d.h. Apfelschnitze, n Schokoriegel und besonders wichtig: VIEL Trinken (wobei dann das Problem "Ich muss aufs Klo" auftreten kann)
Und sonst habe ich dann in der Mittagspause etwas greres gegessen.

Ihr packt das schon!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Witzig, dass diese Essensfrage immer so viele beschftigt.  :Big Grin:  Hab whrend des Tests nichts gegessen. Bzw. wenn ich Zeit hatte mal ein Stck von meiner Breze reingeschoben. Und in der Pause hab ich dann ne Breze gegessen.  :Big Grin:  Vor dem Test brigens auch. x)
Und getrunken hab ich nur Wasser..wobei ich eh zu der Wenigtrink-Fraktion gehre (leider).

----------


## spirit of india

ich hoffe auch, das alles so einigermaen den ov ausgaben entsprechen wird. 

hehe das essen ^^

----------


## MediPrincess

In der Broschre steht ja auch, dass man sich mit den OV gut auf den Test vorbereiten kann. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Aufgaben eher den OVs hneln werden.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Jaaa, die Essensfrage beschftigt mich auch schon die ganze Zeit  :Big Grin:  und auerdem worin ich das alles transportiere - habe jetzt aber endlich eine groe durchsichtige tte gefunden  :Big Grin:  stifte und essen usw verpack ich einzeln in gefrierbeuteln, aber die kann ich ja nicht alle einzeln tragen, drum jetzt die groe Tte ;)
ich nehme auf jeden Fall Traubenzucker und Obst mit und fr die Mittagspause ne belegte Semmel oder sowas in die Richtung. Beim Abi hatte ich viel zu viel dabei, weil ich whrenddessen so gut wie nichts gegessen habe...

----------


## spirit of india

> Jaaa, die Essensfrage beschftigt mich auch schon die ganze Zeit  und auerdem worin ich das alles transportiere - habe jetzt aber endlich eine groe durchsichtige tte gefunden  stifte und essen usw verpack ich einzeln in gefrierbeuteln, aber die kann ich ja nicht alle einzeln tragen, drum jetzt die groe Tte ;)
> ich nehme auf jeden Fall Traubenzucker und Obst mit und fr die Mittagspause ne belegte Semmel oder sowas in die Richtung. Beim Abi hatte ich viel zu viel dabei, weil ich whrenddessen so gut wie nichts gegessen habe...


wo hast du den die groe durchsichte tte geunden? 
ich pack auch alle in kleine ttchen ein  ^^ und essen nehme ich auch obst mit schokiriegel und meine treue beleiterin die breze darf auch nicht fehlen  :Smilie: 

mittlerweile steigt die aufregung an  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Ich hoffe ehrlich auch, das der Test eher an den OVs orientiert ist...zumindest bin ich da immer etwas besser  :Big Grin:

----------


## Puschll

Also ich habe 2010 direkt in meinem Abijahr den EMS in  gemacht (TMS wollte ich mir noch aufheben XD) und fand den Test wesentlich schwerer als die verffentlichten Originalversionen (die im brigen auch im Infoheft zum EMS als einzig "wahre" Vorbereitung angepriesen werden)...
In den OV kommt man ja (ohne Abzug der Einstreuaufgaben) regelmig auf ber 150 Punkte, was im original definitiv nicht der Fall sein wird ... leider xD

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Einstreuaufgaben...
Beim Textverstndnis sind dies ja 6 Stck... heisst das, dass
- Ein kompletter Text mit seinen 6 Fragen hinterher rausfllt 
oder
- die 6 Einstreufragen auf alle Texte verteilt sind?

Viel Erfolg noch bei der Vorbereitung...  countdown: eine Woche noch  :hmmm...: 

LG

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> wo hast du den die groe durchsichte tte geunden? 
> ich pack auch alle in kleine ttchen ein  ^^ und essen nehme ich auch obst mit schokiriegel und meine treue beleiterin die breze darf auch nicht fehlen 
> 
> mittlerweile steigt die aufregung an


von V-Markt ;) also es steht noch "V-Markt" drauf, aber ansonsten ist sie durchsichtig, ich denke das wird schon gehen ;D

----------


## spirit of india

kenn ich gar nicht ^^ ich nehm einfach so ttchen vom obst und gemsladen ^^ die sind auch transparent  :Big Grin:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> kenn ich gar nicht ^^ ich nehm einfach so ttchen vom obst und gemsladen ^^ die sind auch transparent


Keine Ahnung, kann sein dass es den nur in Bayern gibt, bin mir aber ncht ganz sicher ;)

----------


## Echolon

Ahoi ihr Fleiigen!  :Big Grin: 

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch beim TMS dabei undzwar in Oberhausen. Sonst noch jemand dort?

Hab in den letzten Wochen/Monaten auch einige Stunden mit lernen verbracht (sowohl frs Abi als auch fr den TMS). Jetzt ist es nicht mehr weit bis Samstag und die Spannung steigt  :Smilie: 

Hab am Wochenende eine Testsimulation von Medizinertest-Vorbereitung.de gemacht. Dabei bin ich auch 166 Rohpunkte gekommen, was dort einem Testwert von 112 entspricht (schtze mal, die skalieren an der Maximalpunktzahl). Bei dem Score wurden vermutlich noch nicht die Aufgaben abgerechnet, die eh ausfallen. Wie viele sind das? 24?

Letztendlich reicht mir ein Testwer von 112 leider nicht, wrde gerne auf 119 kommen. Meint ihr 166 Punkte reichen im tatschlichen TMS aus, um auf diesen Wert zu gelangen? Kann man die OV's von Medizinertest-Vorbereitung.de mit dem, was mich am Samstag erwartet, berhaupt vergleichen, oder wird das deutlich schwerer?

----------


## gblack

> Hab am Wochenende eine Testsimulation von Medizinertest-Vorbereitung.de gemacht. Dabei bin ich auch 166 Rohpunkte gekommen, was dort einem Testwert von 112 entspricht (schtze mal, die skalieren an der Maximalpunktzahl). Bei dem Score wurden vermutlich noch nicht die Aufgaben abgerechnet, die eh ausfallen. Wie viele sind das? 24?


Moin, welchem Prozentrang entspricht denn dort ein Testwert von 112?;)

----------


## Echolon

Laut Medizinertest-Vorbereitung entspricht ein Testwert von 112 einem Prozentrang von 88%.

----------


## hurrikan

hatte nicht letztes jahr der beste 167 rohpunkte? wie kann denn das sein, dass das nur prozentrang 88 ist?

----------


## gblack

@Echolon: Danke dir!  :Smilie: 
@hurrikan: Der Prozentrang wird abhngig vom Gesamttestergebnis gebildet. Ist der Test einfacher, so verschiebt sich der Rohpunktwert nach oben. Ist er schwieriger nach unten. Daher kann man die Rohpunktzahlen nur schlecht unter den Testgenerationen vergleichen ;)

----------


## Echolon

Gibt es denn eine Tendenz, dass die Tests schwerer geworden sind? Soweit ich wei, ist die Simulation die gleiche wie die OV 1 aus den offiziellen Bchern. Wei jemand, aus welche, Jahr diese Version stammt?

----------


## gblack

Ein Freund von mir hat den TMS letztes Jahr gemacht und meinte, dass er im Vergleich zu den OV durchaus angezogen hat. Da kann man mal gespannt sein  :hmmm...: 

Wie haltet ihr es mit den Uhren? Benutzt ihr eine Stoppuhr oder einfach eine "normale" Uhr?

----------


## spirit of india

ich nehme einfach eine normale uhr mit. 
man hat doch eh kaum zeit auf sie uhr zu sehen, denke ich mal ^^ 

meine motivation ist heute irgendwie gleich null oO

----------


## Melina93

> Ein Freund von mir hat den TMS letztes Jahr gemacht und meinte, dass er im Vergleich zu den OV durchaus angezogen hat. Da kann man mal gespannt sein 
> 
> Wie haltet ihr es mit den Uhren? Benutzt ihr eine Stoppuhr oder einfach eine "normale" Uhr?


Naja, beim echten Test ist man ja auch sehr nervs und nicht so entspannt wie zu Hause. Ist ja logisch, dass man es dann schwerer findet. Ich habe von vielen gehrt ( auch hier im Forum), dass wenn man bei de Simulationen nicht schlecht war, im Test es auch nicht war.
Ich nehme eineStoppuhr und eine normale Uhr mit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Basket123

@Melina: Meinst du mit Simulationen die Originalversionen?

Fr was brauche ich die Teilnahmebescheinigung? Ich nehme mal an, nicht fr die Bewerbung an einer Uni?!

Bei Amazon gibt es einen digitalen Countdown-Timer, den man auf lautlos stellen kann. Desweiteren kann man 3 verschiedene Zeiten einspeichern.

----------


## Melina93

Ja, generell Simulationen...wenn man zu Hause ist und "gemtlich" die Aufgaben bearbeitet hat man sicher ein besseres Ergebnis, als wenn man im Testsaal sitzt und sich fast in die Hose macht  :Smilie:

----------


## merula

Hallihallo,

habt ihr ne Ahnung, wie lange die "Pausen" zwischen dein einzelnen Aufgabenblcken sind?
Also ist es maximal ne Minute oder kann das schon bis zu 5 Minuten dauern, weil irgendwas eingesammelt wird?
War mir diesbezglich bei meiner gestrigen Simulation etwas unsicher und habe dann lieber innerhalb einer Minute direkt weitergemacht, aber vlt. wei ja jemand von euch etwas genaueres!  :Smilie:

----------


## NatSan

Noch ein kleiner Tipp!

Ohropacks gegen nervige Nebensitzer! Ich hatte das vergngen neben einer mega erklteten Person zu sitzen, die zwischenzeitlich fast am sterben war - so hat sich jedenfalls der Husten angehrt. -.-

Zu den Pausen: eingesammelt wurde glaub nix, man hatte ja das ganze Heft schon vor sich...also ging das echt gleich zackig weiter.

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

... die letzten Tagen laufen ... ich werde nochmal alles geben!

Viel Glck euch allen schonmal!

----------


## Qui

> meine motivation ist heute irgendwie gleich null oO


Meine auch. Zustzlich auch noch frs Abi lernen zu mssen macht es auch nicht besser

----------


## DrAcula

Hey Leute!

Ich finde es echt total interessant und hilfreich, was hier so geschrieben wird. Das macht Mut, klrt auf und zeigt, dass es da drauen noch ganz viele andere Leute gibt, die mindestens soviel Angst vorm TMS haben wie ich  :Smilie: 

Ich lese jetzt auch schon ein Weilchen mit und versuche immer aus den Ergebnissen der anderen User Schlsse zu ziehen, an welchen Tests ich noch arbeiten sollte. Da mir das aber gar nicht so leicht fllt (scheinbar arbeitet auch jeder mit anderem Material), wollte ich die Ergebnisse meiner letzten Testsimulation mal posten. Wenn jemand Bock hat (!), darf derjenige gerne mal seinen Senf dazugeben ("Da hast du aber echt wenig, da musst du eigentlich nichts mehr machen" etc.). Falls sich keiner finden sollte oder dieser Beitrag einfach nur nerven sollte, ist das auch OK. Seht ihn dann einfach als Beitrag voll des Lobes und vergesst alles bis auf die ersten drei Zeilen  :Big Grin: 

Muster zuordnen: 17

Med.-Nat.: 18

Schlauchfiguren: 18

Quantitative u. form. Probleme: 16

Konzentriertes u. sorgf. Arbeiten: 20

Textverstndnis: 18

Figuren: 17

Fakten: 15

Diagramme: 21


Genutzt habe ich OV1. Einstreuaufgaben etc. habe ich nicht abgezogen und kam ohne Abzug auf 160 Punkte.

Thx im voraus fr alle hilfreichen Einschtzungen!  :Smilie: 

DrAcula

----------


## Melina93

Der Konzentrationstest wird anders berechnet, als die anderen Untertests. Also es kann sein, dass du eigentlich sehr weit kommst im Test, aber mehr als 2,5% der Teilnehmer weiter und dann hast du "nur" 19 Punkte...wollte ich nur mal anmerken.
Figuren kann man sicher steigern, Muster meistens auch. Je nachdem, was dir liegt auch noch die Fakten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sum93

Wrde an deiner Stelle noch Schlauchfiguren ben, da kann man sich extrem steigern. 18 ist zwar nicht schlecht aber da sollte noch was gehen.  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

> Meine auch. Zustzlich auch noch frs Abi lernen zu mssen macht es auch nicht besser


du bist nicht alleine mit der doppelvorbereitung. ich muss da auch durch

----------


## DrAcula

Alles klar. Da hast du mir schonmal sehr geholfen!
Auf die 20 Punkte kam ich nach der Berechnungsformel hinten im Buch. Hab total vergessen, dass es die Punkte da ja in Relation zu den Anderen gibt *facepalm*  :Big Grin: 

Aber was meinste so? Ist da noch etwas Hofnung oder ist das Ergebnis eher unter "ferner liefen" einzustufen? :/

----------


## wrc32

Hey,

ich habe eine kleine Zwischenfrage: Darf man whrend der Reproduktionsphase ( Figuren, Fakten) Notizen in das Arbeitsheft machen?
 Zitat Info Broschre:
"Zu den Gedchtnistests drfen Sie weder in der Einprgephase noch bei der nachfolgenden Aufgabengruppe Notizen machen!"

Kann mir das jemand erklren?

LG!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Was gibt's denn da bitte zu erklren? Es steht doch Wort fr Wort drin.

Nein,du darfst weder in der zeit, in der du dir die Sachen merkst noch whrend der Textverarbeitung Notizen machen.also Figuren merken, Fakten merken und nach ner Stunde so viel wie mglich noch wissen und hinschreiben.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Was gibt's denn da bitte zu erklren? Es steht doch Wort fr Wort drin.
> 
> Nein,du darfst weder in der zeit, in der du dir die Sachen merkst noch whrend der Textverarbeitung Notizen machen.also Figuren merken, Fakten merken und nach ner Stunde so viel wie mglich noch wissen und hinschreiben.


Die Frage bezog sich aber auf die Reproduktionsphase, nicht auf Lernphase oder Textverstndnis. Das ist also wirklich nicht ganz klar und wrde mich auch interesssieren.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Da kannst du dir schon was hinschreiben, allerdings hast du nur fnf Minuten oder so zeit, von dem her wrde ich da schauen, dass ich berall meine kreuzchen hinmache und alles lese

----------


## spirit of india

die aufregung steigt und steigt 
und so richtig gut bin ich irgendwie in noch keinem untertest, auer fakten/figuren. 
bei den schlauchfiguren schaffe ich meistens nur 17/18 richtige, und die quantitativen/fornalen prob. und diagramme liegen mir auch nicht.
was meint ihr, ist es die letzten tag noch gut, sich seine fehler anzuschauen ( ich schreib mir immer auf, was ich falsch hatte) oder einfacb nochmal paar durchgnge bei den jeweiligen untertests machen :/?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Also ich hab mir gestern z.B. nochmal meine Fehler bei quantitative und formale Probleme angeschaut, ich glaube das macht schon Sinn, v.a. in diesem Untertest, weil sich die Aufgabentypen hier ja immer wiederholen.

----------


## flora

darf man beim konzentrationstest irgendwie korrekturen durchfhren und wenn ja, in welcher form soll man das machen?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Du kannst nicht korrigieren, angestrichen ist angestrichen, egal ob du es zehnmal durchstreichst oder nicht.

----------


## med_erna

@DrAcula 
Laut dem TMS Leitfaden von studenten-ems-vorbereitung.de lag man mit > 105 Punkten im letzten Jahr bei den 11-30% Besten und mit > 124 sogar bei den 1-10% Besten. Ich liege bei den OV + Abzug immer zwischen 120 und 130 Punkten. Wollen wir also sehen was uns der Samstag bringt; oh je, oh je.....

----------


## maniraf

> kenn ich gar nicht ^^ ich nehm einfach so ttchen vom obst und gemsladen ^^ die sind auch transparent


Hi,

ich habe heute ber TMS-Infotelefon nachgefragt, ob man eine transparente Tasche mitnehmen darf? (z.B. ich nehme die Hlle von Inline-skater)
Die nette Dame hat gesagt, falls transparent ist, ist in Ordnung!

----------


## DrAcula

> @DrAcula 
> Laut dem TMS Leitfaden von studenten-ems-vorbereitung.de lag man mit > 105 Punkten im letzten Jahr bei den 11-30% Besten und mit > 124 sogar bei den 1-10% Besten. Ich liege bei den OV + Abzug immer zwischen 120 und 130 Punkten. Wollen wir also sehen was uns der Samstag bringt; oh je, oh je.....


Danke med_erna! Auf der einen Seite klingt das natrlich gut. Fraglich ist allerdings, inwiefern man Punktzahl X im echten Test mit Punktzahl X bei der Testsimulation aus OV1 vergleichen kann :/ Hat da jemand Ahnung?

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo,

kann einer derjenigen die den Test schon hinter sich haben kurz erklren wie das genau mit dem "Aufkleber" zu verstehen ist, die man bekommt wenn man sich mit seinen Perso vor Ort "registriert"!
Wo muss man die genau hinkleben??

2. Frage:
Besteht der Antwortbogen auch aus einem "Heft" oder nur aus einem "Zettel"??

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hallo,
> 
> kann einer derjenigen die den Test schon hinter sich haben kurz erklren wie das genau mit dem "Aufkleber" zu verstehen ist, wenn man sich mit seinen Perso vor Ort "registriert"!
> 
> 2. Frage:
> Besteht der Antwortbogen auch aus einem "Heft" oder nur aus einem "Zettel"??


Soweit ich mich erinnere kommt ein Aufkleber auf das Aufgabenheft und der andere auf den Antwortbogen. Auf gar keinen Fall darfst du diese Aufkleber verlieren.

Beim Antwortbogen handelt es sich um einen Zettel (glaube, dass Erdbeermond das hier schon mal gesagt hat).

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Soweit ich mich erinnere kommt ein Aufkleber auf das Aufgabenheft und der andere auf den Antwortbogen. Auf gar keinen Fall darfst du diese Aufkleber verlieren.
> 
> Beim Antwortbogen handelt es sich um einen Zettel (glaube, dass Erdbeermond das hier schon mal gesagt hat).


Oh vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort!

(Ich lese hier nicht jeden Beitrag durch ... )

----------


## Erdbeermond

Vielleicht sollte man aber zumindest ab und zu doch erst mal schauen, ob so eine Frage nicht schon mal beantwortet wurde... Ich glaub 30% dieses Fadens bestehen nur aus Wiederholungen.

Ansonsten: macht euch bitte nicht verrckt. Die werfen euch da nicht ins kalte Wasser, sondern erklren euch ganz genau, was ihr zu tun habt und vor allem wann. Und zwar so, dass es wirklich jeder versteht. Fr die ganz unsicheren unter euch hier mal ein kleiner Ablauf des Tages (in meinem Fall in Ulm)

Man kommt an den Testschreibort (irgendeine Halle oder hnliches) und steht - da man ja mglichst frh da sein will  :Big Grin:  - erst mal um viertel vor acht vor einer verschlossenen Halle. Man ist auf keinen Fall der erste, denn es gibt immer noch einen, der noch motivierter ist als man selbst  :Smilie:  Bei jedem, der vorbeiluft kommen einem Gedanken wie "Waaas? Der/Die/Das will Medizin studieren??" oder "Waaaah, der schaut aus, als ob er das alles ganz locker macht" - wichtig: nicht verrckt machen lassen. Durch ein paar Fenster kann man sehen, wie Leute eifrig was auf irgendwelche Tische legen.
Endlich werden die Tren aufgemacht, man geht rein, kontrolliert natrlich vorher noch zehnmal seine Unterlagen. Es gibt verschiedene Tisch, an jedem klebt ein Zettel mit dem Sektorbuchstaben. Da geht man hin, gibt seine gesammelten Werte ab, sagt seinen Namen und bekommt ein hbsches Papierarmbndchen umgeklebt (sieht aus wie ein Festivalarmband) sowie einen Bogen mit Aufklebern in die Hand gedrckt. Jacken und Taschen gibt man dann an der Garderrobe ab. Und dann sitzt man erstmal ne Stunde lang rum und wartet darauf, dass es endlich neun wird (was gut ne Stunde dauert). Im Idealfall kennt man schon jemandenoder sucht sich einfach Leute zum Ratschen (Achtung die blichen Fragen: "Was fr einen Schnitt hast du?" "Wo willst du studieren?" "Kannst du das und das?") und verabredet sich am besten fr die Mittagspause. wenn dann die Tren des Saales geffnet werden geht man am besten nochmal auf die Toilette (Achtung Mdels, groer Ansturm) und geht dann rein. An den Tren stehen die Bodyguards, denen du einmal Aufkleber, Armbndchen und deine durchsichtige Tte zeigen darfst. Drinnen sucht man sich dann seinen Sektor und innerhalb dieses Sektors besteht freie Platzwahl - also irgendwo hinsetzen, wo es einem sympathisch ist. Irgendwann werden dann alle vom Obertestaufseher zur Ruhe gerufen und dann erklrt der nochmal den ganzen Ablauf. Die Sektorbewacher gehen dann rum, verteilen das erste Heft (glaube ich) und ein paar Zettel. Ein Zettel ist ein Erhebungsbogen, wo man draufschreiben soll, wann man Abi gemacht, welche Schulart, Schnitt, etc. Muss man aber glaub ich gar nicht unbedingt, wenn man nicht will, ist eher fr die Statistik. Keine Angst, die sagen einem wirklich "Jetzt nehmen sie ihren Klebebogen und bekleben das heft an der vorgeschriebenen Stelle. Jetzt legen Sie den Klebebogen wieder weg." Ihr bekommt einen Antwortbogen zum bekleben (lngs stehen die Zahlen der Fragen, neben jeder fnf Kstchen fr ABCDE. Oben ein Platz frs Kleberchen und die Erklrung, wie anzukreuzen ist und was man bei ner Korrektur machen muss.), das Fragenheft und ein Schmierzettelheft (einfache leere Bltter, muss auch beklebt werden).
Dann sagt der Obertestaufseher "Der Erste Test beginnt bei los, sie haben 20 minuten. und los." Dann umblttern und loslegen. Irgendwann sagt er "Die zeit ist um, bitte blttern Sie weiter. Der nchste test beginnt, sie haben eine Stunde."
So geht das bis zum Konzentrationstest. Wenn ihr den fertig habt - also Stifte weg. Wird das Heft eingesammelt und ihr knnt euch unterhalten. Dann wird noch kurz erklrt, um wieviel Uhr es weitergeht und dann knnt ihr aus dem Saal raus. Wenn ihr whrend dem Test mal rauswollt, msst ihr eure kleberchen abgeben.
Dann raus und blo nicht an die garderobe gehen, da strmen nmlich alle hin. Im besten Fall raus an die frische Luft und was essen. Nicht verrckt machen lassen von den ganzen Analysegesprchen, die jetzt starten. Rechtzeitig wieder reingehen (gleiche Kontrollprozedur wie am Morgen) und an den angestammten Platz (da drft ihr auch alles liegen lassen). Dann gehts genauso weiter und nach den Diagrammen seid ihr fertig und drft nach Hause.
Und dann geht das lange Warten aufs Ergebnis los.

----------


## spirit of india

dankeschn erdbermoond, du bist echt super  :Smilie:  du nimmst einem die aufregung ein bisschen, das muss man schon sagen  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Oh Erdbeermond, du bist so lieb und postet immer fleiig. Ich glaube ich wrde ohne deine und Liliacs Posts echt verzweifeln. Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## beit

hallo leute kann mir jemand auf die schnelle, die Konzentrationsbgen von fritest scannen und zuschicken. Ich bezahl auch einen guten Preis dafr. Schreibt mir eine PN, wenn jemand dazu breit ist. Bitte helft mir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Josef53

Hallo Beit,

wenn ich knnte, wrde ich Dir ne PN schicken. Bitte aktiviere die entsprechende Funktion in deinem Konto.

Andere Frage an Erdbeermond und Co.: Kann man noch nachdem der Testleiter bei einer Aufgabengruppe Stopp geschrien hat, im Bewertungsbogen auf gut Glck ankreuzen (das was man nicht mehr geschafft hat)?

lg
Josef53

----------


## Erdbeermond

Auf dem antwortbogen (das ist ein Blatt fr den gesamten Test von 1 bis 178 oder so) kannst du jederzeit rumkreuzen. Du darfst nach der Stunde nur nicht mehr zurckblattern. Also wenn gerade med.-nat. Dran ist, darfst du da jederzeit von Frage 25 bis Frage 49 hin und her blttern, wie du lustig bist. Aber keinesfalls zu Mathe vor oder zu den mustern zurck. Wrde auch sofort auffallen, da jeder testteil auf nem anders farbigen Papier gedruckt ist. Und da sind die auch echt steng. 
Nur nach dem konzentrationstest und nach den diagrammen ist komplett Schluss.

----------


## beit

> Hallo Beit,
> 
> wenn ich knnte, wrde ich Dir ne PN schicken. Bitte aktiviere die entsprechende Funktion in deinem Konto.
> 
> Andere Frage an Erdbeermond und Co.: Kann man noch nachdem der Testleiter bei einer Aufgabengruppe Stopp geschrien hat, im Bewertungsbogen auf gut Glck ankreuzen (das was man nicht mehr geschafft hat)?
> 
> lg
> Josef53


OK. josef jetzt kannst du mir eine PN schicken

----------


## beit

was denkt ihr eigentlich ber die texte von medtest. Lohnt es sich mit denen zu lernen. Im Vergleich zu den texten VON DEN OGVs sind die total schwer.

----------


## mintymint

vielen dank liebe erdbeermond ! 
lese deinen post schon zum dritten mal, und stelle mir vor wie es sein wird (macht einen jetzt ja schon ganz nervs !) 


beit- ich wrde die texte nicht mehr machen. ich will es die letzten tage so ruhig angehen, dass mich eig nichts mehr unsicher machen kann. dazu gehren eben auch die texte von medtest. (in taste the test 1  mednat habe ich brigens mit einem anderen user hier einige fehler gefunden- wer wei ob die text fragen nicht auch welche beinhalten? unsicher machen will ich mich wegen sowas definitiv nicht ) 
habe auch eher mit dem studentenbuch gebt, in welchem die texte wohl einen hnlichen schwierigkeitsgrad haben sollen wie die im test. (stand in der rezension und habe es mir von einem teilnehmer erzhlen lassen) 
diese texte sind vieeeeel einfacher als die von medtest und meditrain von daher ignoriere ich einfach deren texte und generell ab jetzt alles was einen nur nervs macht. 



an die anderen- nehmt ihr  ohrstpsel mit? ich berlege die ganze zeit schon ob es ratsam ist, aber wenn man welche drin hat dann hrt man ja leider auch den testleiter nicht  :Big Grin:  allerdings wrde es mich schon tierisch nerven die gerusche der anderen zu hren (die ja bei jedem unvermeidlich sind, wenn er aufdie toilette muss oder mit dem stuhl rumrckt usw) 

bigens- wenn ihr die aufgaben aus der broschre noch nicht gemacht habt sind sie seeeeehr aufmunternd  :Big Grin:  (habe auch noch nicht alle gemacht, aber die muster aufgaben und der quantitative teil sind ja echt super  :Big Grin: ) 
frag mich nur ob das auch so im test sein wird, da die schlauchfiguren ja sehr deutlich mit allen details abgebildet sind. dachte eig sie wrde so aussehen wie die von fritest.

----------


## L.Wiegand

Ist jemand dieses Jahr mit in Bochum dabei?
 :hmmm...:

----------


## MiniOne

Ja ich mache den Test auch in Bochum.

----------


## Melina93

> was denkt ihr eigentlich ber die texte von medtest. Lohnt es sich mit denen zu lernen. Im Vergleich zu den texten VON DEN OGVs sind die total schwer.


Ich finde die von medtest nicht unbedingt schwer, aber total verwirrend. Da muss man ziemlich viel in den Text hineininterpretieren, um zur Lsung zu kommen und genau das soll man ja vermeiden.
Mach sie lieber nicht, sonst bist du noch verunsichert. Geht mir zumindest so, dass medtest meine Laune immer runterzieht  :Smilie:

----------


## Basket123

Nochmal eine Frage zu den Konzentrationstest: Ich habe hier einen da heit es: "Bei dieser Aufgabe mssen sie jedes d markieren, welches direkt zwischen einem q und p steht.
Muss ich hier jetzt nur q d p markieren oder geht es auch andersherum mit p d q  ?
Sollte einem die Aufgabenstellung im Test nicht 100 % klar sein, ist es dann erlaubt zu fragen?

----------


## Qui

> Nochmal eine Frage zu den Konzentrationstest: Ich habe hier einen da heit es: "Bei dieser Aufgabe mssen sie jedes d markieren, welches direkt zwischen einem q und p steht.
> Muss ich hier jetzt nur q d p markieren oder geht es auch andersherum mit p d q  ?
> Sollte einem die Aufgabenstellung im Test nicht 100 % klar sein, ist es dann erlaubt zu fragen?


Du kannst mal nachzhlen, in jeder Zeile mssten ~10 Zeichen markiert sein. Also insgesamt 400.

----------


## Melina93

> Nochmal eine Frage zu den Konzentrationstest: Ich habe hier einen da heit es: "Bei dieser Aufgabe mssen sie jedes d markieren, welches direkt zwischen einem q und p steht.
> Muss ich hier jetzt nur q d p markieren oder geht es auch andersherum mit p d q  ?
> Sollte einem die Aufgabenstellung im Test nicht 100 % klar sein, ist es dann erlaubt zu fragen?


Hast du keine Auswertungsfolie? Also bei fritest mss man auch Zeichen anstreichen, die im Beispiel nicht angegeben sind. Kann also durchaus sein, dass du es anstreichen musst.

----------


## spirit of india

wenn man z.b. einen m u test hat, und man jedes u nach einem m anstreicht, und in der letzten zeile ein m ist und in der nchsten zeile ein u, dann streiche ich das u auch an oder?

----------


## Basket123

Aber man drfte Fragen stellen?

----------


## Basket123

> wenn man z.b. einen m u test hat, und man jedes u nach einem m anstreicht, und in der letzten zeile ein m ist und in der nchsten zeile ein u, dann streiche ich das u auch an oder?


Nein, in jeder Zeile geht es wieder von neuem los

----------


## Calimeo

Bin erst seit kurzem auf das Forum gestoen und htte eine kleine Frage:

Ich hatt vor kurzem in der Simulation von Original Version 1 158 Punkte (inklusive Konzentration), mit 26 Punkten Abzug dann 132.
Ist das gut, wenn mein Ziel die besten 10 Prozent sind?

Danke im Vorraus!

----------


## spirit of india

> Nein, in jeder Zeile geht es wieder von neuem los


danke  :Smilie:  dann hab ich es die ganze zeit falsch gemacht oO

----------


## Qui

> Bin erst seit kurzem auf das Forum gestoen und htte eine kleine Frage:
> 
> Ich hatt vor kurzem in der Simulation von Original Version 1 158 Punkte (inklusive Konzentration), mit 26 Punkten Abzug dann 132.
> Ist das gut, wenn mein Ziel die besten 10 Prozent sind?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus!



"Was sagen die Fit fr den Medizinertest online-Testwerte aus?

Die Testwerte werden genauso berechnet wie die Testwerte nach der Teilnahme am Original-TMS. Eine genaue Beschreibung, wie die Ergebnisse ermittelt werden, findest Du hier. Wenn Du den Test unter Echtbedingungen bearbeitet und keine weiteren Hilfsmittel verwendet hast, geben die Testwerte einen guten Hinweis, wie Du im Originaltest abgeschnitten httest, wenn Dir am Testtag diese Version vorgelegt worden wre. "

----------


## Calimeo

> "Was sagen die Fit fr den Medizinertest online-Testwerte aus?
> 
> Die Testwerte werden genauso berechnet wie die Testwerte nach der Teilnahme am Original-TMS. Eine genaue Beschreibung, wie die Ergebnisse ermittelt werden, findest Du hier. Wenn Du den Test unter Echtbedingungen bearbeitet und keine weiteren Hilfsmittel verwendet hast, geben die Testwerte einen guten Hinweis, wie Du im Originaltest abgeschnitten httest, wenn Dir am Testtag diese Version vorgelegt worden wre. "


Danke erstmal, dass was du zitierst hab ich schon gelesen. Ich trau dem nur nicht so ganz weil es ja heit dass die Aufgaben in der Simulation viel viel einfacher sind als die im echten Test.

Deshalb wollt ich eher wissen ob andere die sich gut vorbereitet fhlen ein hnliches Ergebnis in der Simulation hatten wie ich, oder ob die meisten noch viel besser waren als 158 bzw. 132 Punte

----------


## Melina93

Letztes Jahr htten 132 Punkte fr die besten 10% gereicht.

----------


## Sitrone

Ich finde das lsst sich nicht so einfach sagen, weil man die Aufgaben bestimmt vorher schon mal bearbeitet hat..

----------


## spirit of india

ich werde in den schlauchfiguren einfach nicht besser. ich liege immer vor der zeit, aber ich komme immer nur auf 17-18 richtige. entweder ich arbeite zu ungenau beim ben oder ich verwechsel hinten mit re/li oder unten mit oben :/ 
wie geht ihr bei den schlauchi's vor?

----------


## Qui

Sofern die Enden der Schluche zu sehen sind bringen sie dich immer zum richtigen Ergebnis. Wenn sie mal nicht sichtbar sind, stelle ich mir vor, den Wrfel zu nehmen und geistig zu drehen. Dann entscheide ich mich fr das, was am besten passt (bzw. passen msste).

----------


## lauralina

nur mal so zum abschtzen:

Also mein NC ist 1,6, ich wrde gerne in Mnchen studieren; msste also fr einen Bonus von mind. 0,6 Pkt (um auf 1,2 zu kommen) unter die besten 30% kommen richtig? wie vielen Punkte im Test entspricht das ungefhr?

----------


## Sitrone

1,2 in Mnchen wird aber knapp... 
Denke mal dass du ungefhr 90 Punkte brauchst um unter die besten 30% zu kommen.

----------


## Sum93

Wahnsinn wie es auf einmal schlagartig mehr Teilnehmer werden hier  :Big Grin: 

Zur kleinen Orientierung fr alle die so wissen wollen was die andren haben:


Hab grad die OVII beendet und kam auf 167 Punkte ohne Abzug der Einstreuaufgaben ;b also 141 mit Abzug. (Hab den Konzentrationstest iwie vermasselt, nur 9 Pkte, Rest lief berdurchschnittlich  :Smilie:  )

OVI hatte ich 161 mit Einstreuaufgaben. Also 135 ohne.

Fritest Med-Sim hatte ich 134 ohne Planen und Organisieren.

Meditrain hatte ich auch gemacht, aber hab ich gar ned ausgewertet, da ich die Verstndnisaufgaben (eig meine absolute Strke) da so beschissen fand  :Big Grin: 


So, und noch eine kleine Umfrage: Welche Konzentrationstests bt ihr verstrkt fr Samstag? Nach meinem Versagen hierbei in OVII muss ich da noch ben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

2011 war es ft und 2012 pq...vielleicht kommt bd dran oder einen Signalerkennung?!?
Ich hoffe, es wird ein verhltnismig leichter Konzentrationstest und keine vertikalen oder horizontalen Sachen  :Big Grin:

----------


## spirit of india

> 2011 war es ft und 2012 pq...vielleicht kommt bd dran oder einen Signalerkennung?!?
> Ich hoffe, es wird ein verhltnismig leichter Konzentrationstest und keine vertikalen oder horizontalen Sachen


mu oder co wre auch noch machbar  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

ich mach keinen gesamten testdurchlauf mehr, ich hab einen hinter mir und der war mehr als schrecklich. ich hoffe es wird am samstag nicht so katastrophal enden :/
was macht ihr die letzten tag noch so?

----------


## flora

was meinst du denn mit signalerkennung? ich habe in dem konzentrationstest von OVII auch ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten. OVI hatte ich ganz durch und sogar noch ein bisschen zeit ber (auch nur einen Fehler), bei OVII bin ich nur bis Zeile 21 gekommen...(mit ganz vielen Fehlern -.-)

----------


## Photoxipam

> 1,2 in Mnchen wird aber knapp... 
> Denke mal dass du ungefhr 90 Punkte brauchst um unter die besten 30% zu kommen.


Also ich wei nicht, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.. 
Aber ich hatte im letzten Jahr einen Standardwert von 104 (106 Punkte) und war "nur" auf Prozentrang 67.

Viel Erfolg Euch allen! 
(Ich wrde gerne auch nochmal teilnehmen - hier werden Erinnerungen wach.. *seufz*  :Smilie:  )

Photox

----------


## Sitrone

Oh das war dann ziemlich falsch geschtzt  :bhh:  
So viele Punkte und so weit hinten? Krass...

----------


## Zetsuna

Ich bin einfach mal richtig sch**** in den Tests... dann gibts Tage, da lufts ok, und jetzt wieder gar nix...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Melina93

> Oh das war dann ziemlich falsch geschtzt  
> So viele Punkte und so weit hinten? Krass...


Naja, ein TMS Eregbnis zwischen 30%-70% gilt als durchschnittlich. Deshalb muss man eigentlich fr 67% schon recht viele Punkte haben. Die meisten erreichen ja ca. die Hlfte der Punkte, kommt also schon hin.
Ich finde es aber auch krass, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ein einziger Punkt schon viel ausmachen kann.

----------


## Zetsuna

Ich brauch mal ein bisschen Motivation  :bhh: 
Wenn man jetzt nur einen mittelmigen Test schreibt, kann man sich trotzdem verbessern? ich steig bei der Berechnung nmlich immer noch nicht richtig durch -.-... und bin grad kurz vorm Ausrasten, weil ich das Gefhl hab, dass das Samstag nix wird :-/

----------


## spirit of india

> Ich brauch mal ein bisschen Motivation 
> Wenn man jetzt nur einen mittelmigen Test schreibt, kann man sich trotzdem verbessern? ich steig bei der Berechnung nmlich immer noch nicht richtig durch -.-... und bin grad kurz vorm Ausrasten, weil ich das Gefhl hab, dass das Samstag nix wird :-/


du bist nicht alleine mit dem gefhl :/ 
ich hab wie gesagt einen einzigen testdurchlauf gemacht (also alle untertests mit konzentrationstest) und kam auf magere 102 punkte. ich dacht ich heule gleich in dem moment, danach war meine laune auch erstmal schlecht -.-"
ich habs jetzt einfach dabei belassen, hab hier und da noch paar schlauchfiguren, muster, fakten/figuren gebt und das wars. 

jetzt hab ich noch eine frage, bei fakten lernen, ich kann mir einfach die namen  mit den altersgruppen nicht merken, z.b. 18 jahre farben, 25 jahre gewsser usw. ich krieg das einfach nicht in den kopf -.-"
wie macht ihr das? der ein oder andere auf die schnelle noch einen tip?

----------


## Amier_

Nachdem ich Monatelang hier immer heimlich mitgelesen habe, trage ich auch mal bei und teile euch auch mal meine Werte mit.  :Smilie: 

Ich habe auch die OV I gemacht und kam auf einen ein Ergebnis von 153/184. Das wren dann 83%. Punkte ziehe ich nicht ab, ich bleibe einfach beim Mittelwert. Untern den Einschubsaufgaben, so taufe ich sie jetzt mal, knnen ja richtige sowohl als auch falsche Antworten sein.

Nehme ich jetzt die 83% von den 158 Punkten die wir berhaupt erreichen knnen, lande ich bei 131 Punkten. Laut der Info-Seite zum TMS: 
http://www.tms-info.org/index.php?ID=ergebnis_auswertung

wrde ich mit dem Ergebnis einen Prozentrang von 98 haben.

Liege ich da mit meiner Berechnung richtig? Es klingt viel zu schn um Wahr zu sein.  :Big Grin:

----------


## med_erna

ich hab auch angst, aber wenn wir uns verrckt machen, ntzt das nichts. meine tante ist psychologin, einige untertests sind ihr bekannt und sie sagte, dass man schlichtweg fr samstag auch einfach ein bisschen glck braucht. mir hat es geholfen als sie sagte, dass ich mich sehr gut darauf vorbereitet habe und ich, selbst wenn der test schlechter luft als erwartet, mich nicht mit typischen floskeln wie "ach, httest du blo mehr dafr gemacht..." rum rgern msste. 

wir werden unser bestes geben und das ding reien! ich drcke allen fleiigen "TMSlern" die daumen. 

und was bin ich froh, wenn DER samstag endlich vorbei ist...

----------


## Melina93

> du bist nicht alleine mit dem gefhl :/ 
> ich hab wie gesagt einen einzigen testdurchlauf gemacht (also alle untertests mit konzentrationstest) und kam auf magere 102 punkte. ich dacht ich heule gleich in dem moment, danach war meine laune auch erstmal schlecht -.-"
> ich habs jetzt einfach dabei belassen, hab hier und da noch paar schlauchfiguren, muster, fakten/figuren gebt und das wars. 
> 
> jetzt hab ich noch eine frage, bei fakten lernen, ich kann mir einfach die namen  mit den altersgruppen nicht merken, z.b. 18 jahre farben, 25 jahre gewsser usw. ich krieg das einfach nicht in den kopf -.-"
> wie macht ihr das? der ein oder andere auf die schnelle noch einen tip?



Ich versuche immer eine Verbindung zwischen Namen und Berufen zu knpfen...also zum Beispiel: Alle mit Farben als Namen haben Uniformen an und die haben immer eine bestimmte Farbe als Erkennungszeichen  :Big Grin: 
Ich hatte auch mal so typisch deutsche Namen und dann eher klassiche, alte Berufe und habe es mir dann so gemerkt. Aber du hast recht, Gewsser sind echt schwer.



Ich habe zwar viel gebt und alles, aber die Angst vor den Einstreuungsaufgaben bleibt  :Big Grin:  Theoretisch kann im schlimmsten Fall das ja einem alles versauen. Scheint zwar unrealistisch, aber man kann halt so viel ben wie man will. Am Ende muss man Glck haben und das hasse ich -.-

----------


## Ani90

Kann mir jemand erklren was genau mit "Signalerkennung" bei den Konzentrationstest gemeint ist? Ich hab das aus den letzten Beitrgen nicht herauslesen knnen bzw. verstanden...

----------


## free13

Ich hab auch noch eine Frage und hoffe, dass die jetzt nicht schon 100000 Mal gestellt wurde.
Fngt das Wegstreichen bei den Konzentrationstests in jeder Zeile neu an, oder ist das durchgehend gedacht? Also wenn ich zum beispiel alle "m"'s hinter den "u" 's markieren muss, und der letzte Buchstabe ist ein U und der erste der nchsten Zeile ein m, muss ich das m dann markieren? 

Ich hab auch schon richtig Angst

----------


## Ani90

Es fngt bei jeder Zeile neu an...es wre ein Fehler wenn du es in dem Fall doch anstreichst

----------


## Melina93

> Kann mir jemand erklren was genau mit "Signalerkennung" bei den Konzentrationstest gemeint ist? Ich hab das aus den letzten Beitrgen nicht herauslesen knnen bzw. verstanden...


Bei Signalerkennung streichst du das gewnschte Zeichen an, unabhngig davon, welches Zeichen davor oder danach steht. Also zum Beispiel: " Markiere alle Dreiecke". Dabei ist dann eben egal, ob vor dem Dreieck ein Rechteck steht oder sonst was. Es geht nur um das zu markierende Zeichen.
Hoffe meine Erklrung hilft  :Smilie:

----------


## free13

Also ich hab auch das Gefhl dass die Medtest Bcher viel schwerer sind, als die OV-Versionen. Ich war jedes mal nach den MEDtest Dingern kurz vor einem Nervenzusammenbruch (auer bei Schlauchfiguren).
Wovor ich Angst hab ist, dass ich whrend dem Test alles nochmal "nachkontrollieren" will, gerade bei Schlauchfiguren bin ich dann eher verwirrt und berlege ewig, was es denn noch fr eine Lsung sein knnte, anstatt ein wenig intuitiv zu sein. Aber man will ja auch nicht unntige Leichtsinnsfehler machen.
Ich mach 3 Kreuze wenn der Samstag vorbei ist!

----------


## Ani90

> Hoffe meine Erklrung hilft


Vielen Dank  :Smilie:  deine Erklrung war sehr deutlich  :hmmm...: 

Bei Schlauchfiguren hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mir, auch wenn die Zeit knapp bemessen ist, Zeit lassen muss. Ich hab am Anfang den Test immer so in 8-10 Minuten fertig gehabt, das Resultat war: ich hatte einen Haufen Fehler. Seit dem ich mir etwas mehr Zeit lasse hab ich zumindest weniger Fehler.

Bei quantitativen und formalen Problemen hab ich aufgegeben und bin mit 10-13 Punkten zufrieden. Ich hoffe einfach darauf, dass der Rest besser luft.

Ich bin jedenfalls auch heilfroh, wenn das alles vorbei ist...

----------


## wrc32

Kann mir jemand diese Aufgabe vorrechnen? Ich komm einfach zu keiner Lsung  :Frown: 

DANKE!!!!!


Eine Lauge enthalte 10^20 Hydroxil-Ionen pro Liter. Zu zwei Litern dieser Lauge  mischt man 0,75 Liter einer anderen Lauge hinzu, die 2 10^19 Hydroxil-Ionen pro Liter enthalte.
Wie viele Hydroxil-Ionen befinden sich in einem halben Liter der so entstandenen  Mischung?

	3,9 10^18
	7,8 10^18
	3,9 10^19 
	7,8 10^19

----------


## PumpkinSouup

10^20/l => 2x10^20/2l = 20x10^19/2l
2x10^19/l => 0,75x2x10^19 = 1,5x10^19/0,75l

20x10^19 + 1,5x10^19 = 21,5x10^19
2l + 0,75 l = 2,75 l
=> 21,5 : 2,75 ~ 8/l => 4/0,5l => Lsung: 3,9x10^19

 :Smilie:  hoffe das ist verstndlich  :Smilie:

----------


## wrc32

Tausend Dank, jetzt habe ich es verstanden  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

Ich versuchs mal: 

2 * (1*10^20) + 0,75 * (2 * 10^19) =
2 * 10^20 + 1,5 * 10^19 =
2 * 10^20 + 0,15 * 10^20 =

2,15 * 10^20 (entspricht 2,75 Litern der Lsung)

0,5 l : 2,75 = x : 2,15
x = 1,075 : 2,75
x = 0,3909

0,39 * 10^20 (entspricht 0,5 Liter der Lsung) =
3,9 * 10^19

Ist das die richtige Lsung kann sein das es nicht richtig ist, ich bin mir nicht sicher

----------


## Ani90

hab etwas lnger gebraucht um zu antworten  :Smilie: 
da sieht man mal, dass man mit verschiedenen Wegen zur selben Lsung kommt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Vilsa

Vielleicht eher eine Frage an Erdbeermond und Co, aber vielleicht wei ja auch sonst jemand bescheid  :Big Grin: 

Sind die Bltter getackert oder wie funktioniert das? Und wenn ja, kann ich die auseinander machen? Denn beim Textverstndnis will ich die Fragen auf jeden Fall direkt neben meinem Text liegen lassen.

Danke fr jegliche Hilfe!  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Du hast ein getackertes Heft, wie eine Zeitschrift. Bei den Texten ist eine Seite Text und eine fragen soweit ich mich erinnere. Bld ist es, wenn so wie bei uns letztes Jahr, die Schlauchfiguren teilweise falschrum drin sind -hat aber nicht geschadet  :Big Grin:

----------


## hurrikan

was wiederholt ihr heute und morgen noch so?

----------


## maniraf

> was wiederholt ihr heute und morgen noch so?


nicht viel, ein paar angenehme Aufgaben. Sonst entspannen, relaxen und kraft tanken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## free13

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es erlaubt bist, sich whrend der fakten-Reproduktionsphase notizen zu machen?

----------


## daglsi

"Sind die Bltter getackert oder wie funktioniert das? Und wenn ja, kann ich die auseinander machen? Denn beim Textverstndnis will ich die Fragen auf jeden Fall direkt neben meinem Text liegen lassen."

darf man beim textverstndnis die fragen neben den text lesen? 
das wr ja ziemlich cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## daglsi

sorry ich meinte natrlich legen anstatt lesen!

----------


## *milkakuh*

> kann mir jemand sagen, ob es erlaubt bist, sich whrend der fakten-Reproduktionsphase notizen zu machen?


Ist verboten, steht auch so in der Infobroschre!

----------


## Vilsa

> Du hast ein getackertes Heft, wie eine Zeitschrift. Bei den Texten ist eine Seite Text und eine fragen soweit ich mich erinnere. Bld ist es, wenn so wie bei uns letztes Jahr, die Schlauchfiguren teilweise falschrum drin sind -hat aber nicht geschadet


Schade, aber das wre wohl auch zu schn um wahr zu sein..

Danke Erdbeermond!  :Smilie:

----------


## Qui

Auf Facebook heit es, man drfe keine Oropax verwenden, finde ich jetzt nicht so toll...

"Hallo [...], die Frage ist gar nicht so merkwrdig! Leider sind Oropax im Testraum aber nicht erlaubt. Im Normalfall ist es whrend der Bearbeitung sehr ruhig, so dass du nicht abgelenkt sein solltest. Mit Oropax in den Ohren wrdest du eventuell die Ansagen des Testleiters nicht hren und dann nicht mitbekommen, wenn die Bearbeitungszeit fr eine Aufgabengruppe abluft."

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Ist verboten, steht auch so in der Infobroschre!


nein steht es nicht! dort steht nur, dass man whrend der Merkphase und whrend dem Textverstndnis-Teil keine Notizen machen darf, zur Reproduktionsphase steht dort nichts!

----------


## daglsi

> Schade, aber das wre wohl auch zu schn um wahr zu sein..
> 
> Danke Erdbeermond!


das stimmt  :Frown:  nuja... 

darf man whrend des textverstndnis-teils denn auch wirklich keine notizen machen? ich meine in dem OV-Buch war da immer Platz fr Skizzen und sowas..? 
also nur solange man den text liest. wenn man die fragen beantwortet darf man sich die notizen natrlich dann nicht mehr angucken...

----------


## Qui

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht genau. Darf ich nicht zwischen Fragen und Text hin- und herblttern?

----------


## netti94

> Der Antwortbogen ist nur ein Blatt auf dem alles drauf ist, da kannst du jederzeit deine kreuze berall machen.


jederzeit? also auch nachdem die Zeit abgelaufen ist?  :Smilie:

----------


## Qui

Dazu steht was in der Infobroschre:

"Achten Sie bitte ferner darauf, dass Sie nach Ablauf der eigentlichen Bearbeitungszeit 
keinen Blick mehr in die Aufgaben werfen drfen. Nur ein Markieren nach Zufall ist dann 
noch erlaubt. Vormittags, nach der Aufgabengruppe Quantitative und formale Probleme, bzw. 
nachmittags, nach Diagramme und Tabellen, ist jedoch auch das nicht mehr gestattet."

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Leute!! das steht doch aaaaallles in der Broschre.
Bei Textverstndnis kannst du natrlich notizen machen, aber nur zum Text, nicht zum Fakten lernen.

----------


## free13

Nein, vielleicht hab ich mich falsch ausgedrckt.
Dass man whrend der Einprge-Zeit keine Notizen machen darf, ist mir auch klar.^^
Aber ich finde es hilfreich, mir zb die Berufsgruppen mit dem dazugehrigen Alter nochmal aufzulisten, bevor ich mir die Fragen anschaue. Und meine Frage ist, ob das in der REPRODUKTIONSPHASE erlaubt ist.

----------


## Qui

Wre natrlich interessant zu wissen, ob und wie sie das berprfen.

----------


## netti94

bei den textaufgaben gibt es ja auch einstreuaufgaben...wei jemand wie die bei diesem untertest verteilt sind? eine einstreuaufgabe pro text oder knnen sich die 4 auch bei einem einzigen text befinden?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> nein steht es nicht! dort steht nur, dass man whrend der Merkphase und whrend dem Textverstndnis-Teil keine Notizen machen darf, zur Reproduktionsphase steht dort nichts!


Folgendes steht dazu in der Infobroschre:




> Zu einem Ausschluss fhrt es, wenn 
> whrend der Reproduktionsphase des Gedchtnistests aus Notizen abgeschrieben wird, die whrend oder nach der Einprgephase unbemerkt gemacht wurden.


Edit: In der Vorbereitungsbroschre seht, dass man die Teile der Figuren in der Reproduktionsphase schwrzen darf. Dann sollte es doch auch nicht verboten sein, wenn man sich ins Testheft Notizen zu den Fakten macht whrend der Reproduktionsphase. In das Notizenheft wrde ich jedoch nichts schreiben, das wird eingesammelt und mglicherweise auch kontrolliert und da kann man ja nicht beweisen, wann man sich die Notizen gemacht hat. Aber vielleicht sollten wir nochmal beim Infotelefon nachfragen?

----------


## daglsi

Und blttern zwischen fragen und text beim textverstndnis ist nicht erlaubt?!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Sag mal lest ihr eigentlich auch die Informationsbroschre oder stellt ihr hier nur wild Fragen???? Da steht doch eindeutig drin, dass man whrend einer Aufgabengruppe innerhalb der Seiten lustig hin und herblttern darf, eben nur nicht vor oder zurck zu einer anderen Aufgabengruppe.

----------


## Sitrone

> Und blttern zwischen fragen und text beim textverstndnis ist nicht erlaubt?!


Und wie willst du die Aufgabe dann bearbeiten?

----------


## Sitrone

Tut euch selbst den Gefallen und lest diese testinfo durch http://www.tms-info.org/content/files/informationsbroschuere_tms2012.pdf damit drften dann auch alle fragen geklrt sein!

----------


## daglsi

Naja...erst text lesen,  sachen merken und dann aufgaben machen. 
OHNE in den text zu gucken

----------


## netti94

Ich hab ne Frage: Angenommen, die Schlauchfiguren oder irgendeine Seite wurde falschrum gedruckt. Es heit ja in der Infobroschre, dass man sich melden soll damit man einen Ersatz bekommt...
Die Zeit die der Testleiter braucht um zu einem zu gelangen und dann den Ersatz aufzutreiben, ist dann ja weg und man hat ja dann wertvolle Sekunden verschwendet...
Was meint ihr: Besser das Heft einfach um 180 drehen oder sonstwas oder sich melden?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Sag mal lest ihr eigentlich auch die Informationsbroschre oder stellt ihr hier nur wild Fragen???? Da steht doch eindeutig drin, dass man whrend einer Aufgabengruppe innerhalb der Seiten lustig hin und herblttern darf, eben nur nicht vor oder zurck zu einer anderen Aufgabengruppe.


das frage ich mich auch die ganze zeit!

----------


## Sitrone

> Naja...erst text lesen,  sachen merken und dann aufgaben machen. 
> OHNE in den text zu gucken


Kannst du ja so machen.. Viel Spa mein auswendig lernen  :bhh:  
Natrlich funktioniert das so nicht!!

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich vermisse unsere Sofaatmosphre! Will unseren Thread zurck haben!  :hmmm...:

----------


## free13

> Folgendes steht dazu in der Infobroschre:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: In der Vorbereitungsbroschre seht, dass man die Teile der Figuren in der Reproduktionsphase schwrzen darf. Dann sollte es doch auch nicht verboten sein, wenn man sich ins Testheft Notizen zu den Fakten macht whrend der Reproduktionsphase. In das Notizenheft wrde ich jedoch nichts schreiben, das wird eingesammelt und mglicherweise auch kontrolliert und da kann man ja nicht beweisen, wann man sich die Notizen gemacht hat. Aber vielleicht sollten wir nochmal beim Infotelefon nachfragen?


ja, ich find das schon wichtig  :Frown:  
was meinen die anderen?

----------


## mintymint

wow, aufeinmal soo viele leute  :Big Grin:  
also erdbeermond hat, glaube ich, einmal gesagt, dass notizen WHREND der reproduktionsphase erlaubt sind (jetzt bitte nicht mit den anderen zeiten verwechseln und schon whrend des merkens oder dem text untertest notizen machen )
aber sicher bin ich mir auch nicht mehr. wenn es euch so interessiert wrde ich einfach mal anrufen und fragen  :Smilie:  


fhlt ihr euch vorbereitet? bin schon ganz hibbelig und hoffe, dass die leute am testtag so still sind sodas ich nicht meine ninja-giftschleuder verwenden muss  :Big Grin:

----------


## weitwech

> Ich vermisse unsere Sofaatmosphre! Will unseren Thread zurck haben!


dito Milka  :Smilie:

----------


## Amier_

Mensch Leute, 

jetzt macht euch mal nicht wegen so kleinen, unwichtigen Fragen fertig. Die Zeit knnt ihr dann lieber fr ein bisschen Dreisatz und Co. nutzen. ;D
Grob kann man sagen, es luft wie im Abitur. Nixe reden, nixe spicken, Nixe iPhone, nixe wolframalpha.

Wenn es darum geht, sich was zu merken, darf man natrlich keine Notizen machen, ist doch selbstredend.
Wenn es darum geht, das Gemerkte nun wiederzugeben, kann man sich dazu natrlich notizen machen. Sie kommen ja schliesslich aus eurem Kopf. Wenn ihr auf Nummer sicher gehen wollt, fragt VOR dem schnen Test den Testleiter. ;D

@mintymint Die Giftschleuder aber schn in einem durchsichtigen Plastikbeutel verpackt!

----------


## spirit of india

bestimmt gibts und gab es auch letztes jahr leute, die sich nicht so blenden vorbereitet fhlten oder? ich habe mir heute wirklich nochmal groe mhe gegeben, mich hinzustetzen und nochmal paar aufgaben zu bearbeiten, aber irgendwie hatte ich dann einfach keine lust mehr. ich hoffe so sehr, das am samstag alles gut geht. das hofft sicherlicher jeder von uns hier.

----------


## Qui

Hat jemand ein bungsbuch zum Konzentrierten Arbeiten? Wenn ja, stehen da brauchbare Tipps drin?

----------


## Ani90

> Ich vermisse unsere Sofaatmosphre! Will unseren Thread zurck haben!


...  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ganz schn mutig hier aus der Versenkung aufzutauchen und dann 2 (!) Tage vor dem Test nach brauchbaren Tipps zu fragen. Meine Meinung: Wer sich bis jetzt keine Strategien fr die Bearbeitung der einzelnen Aufgabengruppen erarbeitet hat, schafft dies in den letzten zwei Tagen auch nicht mehr, egal wie viele Tipps man sich da aus Bchern holt. Letztendlich muss jeder Bearbeitunstechniken ausprobieren und die beste Strategie fr sich finden. Just my two cents.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> ...


... :hmmm...:

----------


## Ani90

> Hat jemand ein bungsbuch zum Konzentrierten Arbeiten? Wenn ja, stehen da brauchbare Tipps drin?


Ja hab ich...

1. evtl. visuelle Eselsbrcke bauen z.b. bei qp - stehen die Hlse der Buchstaben nahe beieinander, wird der vorherige Buchstabe angekreuzt
2. Je nach Testart alle Kombinationsmglichkeiten rausschreiben z.b. Summe 6 - 33,42,24,51,15
3. Niemals falsch gekreuzte Zeichen korrigieren (auer man hat Zeit ber und mchte zu kurz geratene Striche verlngern)
4. Traubenzucker steigert Aufmerksamkeit nur kurzfristig und wirkt etwa 10 Minuten nach Einnahme, danach fllt man in ein "Konzentrationsloch" von dem man sich aber in der anschlieenden Pause erholen kann
5. Der Blick ist schneller als der Stift kreuzt

ist zwar alles irgendwie logisch aber vllt hilft es ja jemandem...

----------


## Ani90

> ...


das knnte man ewig so weiter machen...  :hmmm...:

----------


## DrAcula

Hoffentlich kommt beim Konzentrationstest nichts in Richtung Zahlen addieren. CO oder MU sind ja leicht zu machen, aber Zahlen wren echt Horror. Hat jemand von euch den Konzentrationstest in OV2 angeschaut? Das mit den Ps und Bs mit den 1/2/3 Strichen drber bzw. drunter ist jawohl auch ziemlich....."suboptimal"....

----------


## Sitrone

Wenn wir schon beim Konzentrationstest sind... Wie viele Zeilen schafft ihr bei b mit 2 Strichen. Ich hoffe ihr wisst welchen ich meine  :Smilie:

----------


## Qui

Danke Ani  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

> Wenn wir schon beim Konzentrationstest sind... Wie viele Zeilen schafft ihr bei b mit 2 Strichen. Ich hoffe ihr wisst welchen ich meine


peinlich, peinlich nur bis Zeile 26  :Wand:

----------


## spirit of india

[QUOTE=Sitrone;1625988]Wenn wir schon beim Konzentrationstest sind... Wie viele Zeilen schafft ihr bei b mit 2 Strichen. Ich hoffe ihr wisst welchen ich meine  :Smilie: [/QUOTE

"nur" bis zeile 28, ich hoffe schwer, dass sie den kse nicht auswhlen -.- die sollen mal schn beim mu oder co test bleiben

----------


## Sitrone

Soweit komme ich auch ungefhr.. Ich hoffe auch das mu, bd oder co drankommt  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Bis zeile 36.
Allerdings ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass ich (fast) noch nie einen additionstest gemacht habe, also nir 1 oder 2 mal und schon ewig her... Hoffentlich kommt sowas nicht dran!!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

CO find ich auch scheisse, da seh ich irgendwann immer nur noch kreise... :/

----------


## spirit of india

ein additionstest wre auch bld, so einen habe ich noch nie gemacht.

beim co sehe ich nach einer weile auch nur noch kreise, und irgendwann bin ich mir dann unsicher und wei nicht mehr was ich anstreichen soll -.-"

sie sollen den mu test nehmen

----------


## Ani90

> Allerdings ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass ich (fast) noch nie einen additionstest gemacht habe, also nir 1 oder 2 mal und schon ewig her...


So geht es mir mit den bs mit den zwei Strichen hab ich nur 2mal gemacht...dafr bin ich gebter in den Addiotionsaufgaben...ich habe aber eher die Vermutung, dass diese nicht dran kommen...bisher kamen die in all den Jahren nur im EMS dran...(Ja ein bisschen Hoffnung spricht aus dieser Vermutung auch  :Smilie:  )

tfl wr auch nicht schlecht  :hmmm...:

----------


## spirit of india

genau irgendetwas "einfaches" eben  :Smilie: 
bd wre auch noch ok  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

> genau irgendetwas "einfaches" eben 
> bd wre auch noch ok


Wir haben soo viele Vorschlge fr geeignete Konzentrationstests, das sollten die Testentwickler doch mal bercksichtigen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Bis zum Ende mit Zeit brig  :Big Grin:

----------


## spirit of india

> Bis zum Ende mit Zeit brig


wooooow 
eine traumvorstellung  :Big Grin:

----------


## hurrikan

also bei mir hat der test nur 34 zeilen (?!)  :Big Grin:  und da komm ich bis in zeile 28-29

----------


## Ani90

Oh man ich hab echt totale Panik  :Heul:  smtliche Horrorszenarien gehen mir gerade durch den Kopf...allein schon ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt (zur Info ich habe ein Orientierungsvermgen wie ein Stck Faden) am besten ich fahr 3,5 Stunden vorher los... Und dann komm ich an und hab null Peilung... naja wollt mich nur mal ausheulen sorry an alle die das grad total nervig finden  :Smilie:

----------


## Sum93

Ich komme langsam in meinen berhmten "Hab kein Bock mehr, leckt mich"- Modus  :Big Grin: 

Nachteil: Ich be kaum mehr.
Vorteil: Ich werd kaum nervs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sitrone

Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr ganz dringend mitten unterm Test aufs Klo musst? :-O

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr ganz dringend mitten unterm Test aufs Klo musst? :-O


Dann sollte man aufs Klo gehen o.O

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn ihr ganz dringend mitten unterm Test aufs Klo musst? :-O





> Dann sollte man aufs Klo gehen o.O


Also ich leg mir morgen 'nen Blasendauerkatheter und mach nen Beinbeutel zur Ableitung dran!  :hmmm...:   :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Also ich leg mir morgen nen Blasendauerkatheter und mach nen Beinbeutel zur Ableitung dran !


Genau, dann bleibst du irgendwie komisch hngen, fllst hin und ziehst dir das Ding aus Versehen..mit Blockung..  :bhh:

----------


## mintymint

> Oh man ich hab echt totale Panik  smtliche Horrorszenarien gehen mir gerade durch den Kopf...allein schon ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt (zur Info ich habe ein Orientierungsvermgen wie ein Stck Faden) am besten ich fahr 3,5 Stunden vorher los... Und dann komm ich an und hab null Peilung... naja wollt mich nur mal ausheulen sorry an alle die das grad total nervig finden


kannst du dich nicht fahren lassen von jemandem der besser darin ist? dann knntest du dich auch schonmal ausruhen statt dich schon unntig stressen zu lassen  :Smilie: 





@hurrikan- eine dunkle hose anziehen und hoffen, dass niemand den fleck bemerkt?  :Big Grin:  also ich hab auch noch keinen konkreten plan wie ich das mache, aber wenn es gar nicht mehr geht kann man das ja auch nicht ignorieren (und ich habe zur info die schwchste blase weit und breit :/)

----------


## Sitrone

Hahaha ja tolle Antwort.. Mir schon klar aber die zeit luft ja davon?! Dachte jemand hat nen ultimativen Vorschlag

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Genau, dann bleibst du irgendwie komisch hngen, fllst hin und ziehst dir das Ding aus Versehen..mit Blockung..


Nene, ich kenn mich ja damit aus! Nehm zur Vorsicht ne Splung mit, falls der DK verstopft ist : :Big Grin: . Meint ihr ein Eimer ist erlaubt, damit ich zwischendurch ablassen kann?  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

> Nene, ich kenn mich ja damit aus! Nehm zur Vorsicht ne Splung mit, falls der DK verstopft ist :. Meint ihr ein Eimer ist erlaubt, damit ich zwischendurch ablassen kann?


Bestimmt :-P

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hahaha ja tolle Antwort.. Mir schon klar aber die zeit luft ja davon?! Dachte jemand hat nen ultimativen Vorschlag


Naja nen ultimativen Vorschlag zum Toilettengang..einfach nicht schon vorher wegen sowas durchdrehen...

----------


## Ani90

Ja und der Arme der mich fahren muss kann dann 5 Stunden auf mich warten  :Smilie:  

Tja die Klofrage ist schon wichtig, aber der Krper reagiert ja in Stresssituationen ja sowieso mit Harnverhalt...auer man hat solche Angst, dass man sich in die Hose macht und dann ist das Problem ja auch erledigt...(Spa muss sein, es soll sich bitte niemand persnlich angegriffen fhlen auch von den andren Kommentaren nicht, ich glaube keiner meint es bse  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Sitrone

> Naja nen ultimativen Vorschlag zum Toilettengang..einfach nicht schon vorher wegen sowas durchdrehen...


Durchdrehen ist definitiv was anderes...

----------


## Sum93

Leute, beruhigt euch bitte.  :Big Grin: 
Einfach ned zu viel trinken, bzw. nichts diuretisch wirksames (z.b. Kaffee) und somit die 3 (oder 4?) Stunden bis zur Mittagspause ertragen.
Man kann schon aus allem ein Drama machen  :Big Grin: 



PS: Ich hab natrlich schon 6 Monate im Vorraus mit einem speziellen Blasentraining begonnen ! Jeden Tag 3 Liter Flssigkeit bei max. 2 Klogngen! Und um die Intensitt ber die Belastbarkeit des Blasenmuskels hinauszutreiben: Tagsber noch den Penis abschnren. Hab jetzt ne echte Elefantenblase. Echt kein Ding.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> (Spa muss sein, es soll sich bitte niemand persnlich angegriffen fhlen auch von den andren Kommentaren nicht, ich glaube keiner meint es bse  )


Ganz genau. Ich kanns ja verstehen, dass man sich Gedanken macht, wegen so einem wichtigen Test. (Zugegeben, ich war damals nicht so nervs, aber da reagiert ja jeder anders.) Aber der Test ist nicht so grausam schwer, wie sich das manche vorstellen. Die Toilettenfrage wird wahrscheinlich zu keiner Frage whrend des Tests, weil ihr so angespannt sein werdet, dass euer Krper nicht die ganze Zeit ICH MUSS AUFS KLO! schreien wird.. Also entspannt euch ein bisschen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> PS: Ich hab natrlich schon 6 Monate im Vorraus mit einem speziellen Blasentraining begonnen ! Jeden Tag 3 Liter Flssigkeit bei max. 2 Klogngen! Und um die Intensitt ber die Belastbarkeit des Blasenmuskels hinauszutreiben: Tagsber noch den Penis abschnren. Hab jetzt ne echte Elefantenblase. Echt kein Ding.


 :Big Grin:  So viel Zeit hatte ich leider nicht, aber ich denk der Dauerkatheter wird's auch tun. Super Vorbereitung!

----------


## Ani90

> PS: Ich hab natrlich schon 6 Monate im Vorraus mit einem speziellen Blasentraining begonnen ! Jeden Tag 3 Liter Flssigkeit bei max. 2 Klogngen! Und um die Intensitt ber die Belastbarkeit des Blasenmuskels hinauszutreiben: Tagsber noch den Penis abschnren. Hab jetzt ne echte Elefantenblase. Echt kein Ding.


Oh man  :Big Grin:  ob das gesund ist  :hmmm...:  ein medizinisches Wunder  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sitrone

> Leute, beruhigt euch bitte. 
> Einfach ned zu viel trinken, bzw. nichts diuretisch wirksames (z.b. Kaffee) und somit die 3 (oder 4?) Stunden bis zur Mittagspause ertragen.
> Man kann schon aus allem ein Drama machen 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Ich hab natrlich schon 6 Monate im Vorraus mit einem speziellen Blasentraining begonnen ! Jeden Tag 3 Liter Flssigkeit bei max. 2 Klogngen! Und um die Intensitt ber die Belastbarkeit des Blasenmuskels hinauszutreiben: Tagsber noch den Penis abschnren. Hab jetzt ne echte Elefantenblase. Echt kein Ding.


Das mit dem Training hab ich jetzt leider verpasst.. Wieso hast du mir den Tipp nicht schon vorher gegeben?  :bhh:

----------


## Ani90

@ Sum93 hast du vielleicht auch nen Tipp fr die "Art von Menschen" die sich nichts abschnren knnen? Weil ehrlich nen Katheter, es gibt ja auch solche Pinkelbeutel zum Aufkleben, aber ich glaub die gibt es nur fr Suglinge?!

----------


## Sum93

gelscht

----------


## Sum93

gelscht

----------


## Ani90

> Ach richtig: Frauen knnen ja nicht schnren, hier empfehle ich einen Korken !


Dann lieber doch den Katheter  :hmmm...:  danke fr den auerordentlich hilfreichen Tipp *milkakuh* vllt. ist es mit nem mglichst kleinem Lumen gar nicht sooo schlimm  :hmmm...: 


(Ps: Komisch, dass solche Themen mir sehr gegen meine Panik helfen  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Sum93

gelscht

----------


## Ani90

> Ich hoffe die Ironie meiner Beitrge war deutlich  Und ich hoffe mal stark ihr meint eure Katheteridee auch nicht ernst


??? Wer wei ???

----------


## Erdbeermond

Also ich war schon auf Festivals als Sanitterin, wo Leute tatschlich mit'm DK kamen - und Schmerzen in der Blase hatten, weil sie vergessen hatten, ihn zu leeren...

----------


## Sitrone

Schn dass meine frage solch eine heitere Stimmung auslst  :bhh:  
Und danke fr diese wertvollen Tipps! Ich habe mich nun fr den Katheter entschieden  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

> Schn dass meine frage solch eine heitere Stimmung auslst  
> Und danke fr diese wertvollen Tipps! Ich habe mich nun fr den Katheter entschieden


Schn, dass wir dir bei der Auswahl der Mglichkeiten helfen konnten  :hmmm...: 

mach dir keine Sorgen, wenn du dir so den Kopf zerbrichst kann es am Ende ja nur mit nem guten Ergebnis belohnt werden

----------


## Liliac

Oder wie bei scrubs, als Cole unbedingt Chirurg werden will " bisschen rauslassen.... Antrocknen lassen, bisschen raus...antrocknen" 
Das ist quasi die erste Prfung ob ihr das Pj-Tertial in der Chirurgie bersteht  :Big Grin:

----------


## free13

Sorry, ich hab nochmal ne Frage   :Frown:  
Kann man weiteres Konzeptpapier erfragen? Wenn man mit dem ausgeteilten nicht hinkommt? Wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Nein, aber das wirst du auch nicht brauchen. Du kannst in das angabenheft reinschmieren (und da ist viel Platz) und du hast quasi ein ganzes Heft mit schmierpapier (ich hatte meins letztes jahr gar nicht benutzt)

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ihr habt mir grade deutlich die Stimmung gehoben mit dem Klo-Thema.  :Big Grin:  ich bin nmlich schon so aufgeregt, dass ich schon heute mein Frhstck kaum runterbekommen habe ...

----------


## med_erna

und? was macht ihr heut noch? wie sieht es aus mit der aufregung?

----------


## yoomii94

Die Aufregung hlt sich in Grenzen. ..

----------


## free13

Danke Erdbeermond  :Smilie:  

Ich bin auch noch gar nicht so aufgeregt..also kein Vergleich zum Abi. Werd heute noch ein bisschen Mathe wiederholen und vielleicht noch einen Konzentrationstest. Macht ihr noch viel?

----------


## smile93

hallo  :Smilie: 
ich werde morgen auch am tms in frankfurt teilnehmen! bin schon total aufgeregt :S. heute wird bei mir nicht mehr so viel gelernt, nachher nur noch etwas schlauchfiguren.. muster zuordnen habe ich schon aufgegeben..

----------


## Laura12

Ich habe heute morgen noch ein paar Schlauchfiguren und drei konzentrationstests gemacht, das war's aber fr heute.
Werd jetzt erstmal arbeiten gehen und dann heute Abend schn frh ins Bett, obwohl ich glaube ich eh nicht schlafen kann so aufgeregt wie ich bin ;)
Ach ja, ich bin in Bochum dabei  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> hallo 
> ich werde morgen auch am tms in frankfurt teilnehmen! bin schon total aufgeregt :S. heute wird bei mir nicht mehr so viel gelernt, nachher nur noch etwas schlauchfiguren.. muster zuordnen habe ich schon aufgegeben..


Nied oder Zeilsheim? ;)

----------


## Sum93

Ich mach noch n bisschen Muster, Schlauchfiguren und Konzentrationstest. Einfach um da gebt zu bleiben  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

ich mache gerade nochmal die kostenlosen tms aufgaben durch, noch paar schlauchfiguren (weil ich so schlecht darin bin -.-) konzentrationstest und schau mir nochmal meine flaschen aufgaben aus den quantitativen/formalen problemen durch. und das wars dann aber auch endlich  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

gibts eigentlich jemanden der morgen auch in regensburg dabei ist  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Sum93

> gibts eigentlich jemanden der morgen auch in regensburg dabei ist ?


Klar, ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## spirit of india

super  :Smilie:  dann laufen wir uns bestimmt ber den weg ^^

----------


## smile93

> Nied oder Zeilsheim? ;)


Nied, und du?  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Nied, und du?


Auch  :hmmm...:  Bist du S. aus der FB-Gruppe?  :hmmm...:

----------


## med_erna

ist auch ein "ossi" dabei? ich bin in potsdam...

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Jemand in Memmingen dabei??

----------


## Josef53

Verschlgt es jemanden morgen nach Wrzburg in das VCC?

----------


## smile93

> Auch  Bist du S. aus der FB-Gruppe?


nein, ich bin gar nicht in der fb gruppe :P

----------


## MediPrincess

Ich bin in Bochum dabei  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> nein, ich bin gar nicht in der fb gruppe :P


Dann sehen wir uns morgen, bin auch in Nied! In welchem Sektor bist du? Wenn du magst kannst du mir ja eine PN schreiben (du hast die Funktion leider nicht frei geschaltet)...

----------


## L.Wiegand

MediPrincess, ich auch  :bhh: 

kommst Du aus Bochum ?

----------


## L.Wiegand

> Ich habe heute morgen noch ein paar Schlauchfiguren und drei konzentrationstests gemacht, das war's aber fr heute.
> Werd jetzt erstmal arbeiten gehen und dann heute Abend schn frh ins Bett, obwohl ich glaube ich eh nicht schlafen kann so aufgeregt wie ich bin ;)
> Ach ja, ich bin in Bochum dabei


Ich auch 
Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt morgen ;)

----------


## yoomii94

Booochum  :Smilie:

----------


## L.Wiegand

> Booochum


Voll beliebt hier  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## free13

Ich bin auch in Memmingen  :Smilie:

----------


## yoomii94

> Voll beliebt hier



ECht? Na ja ist nher als castrop also  :Smilie:

----------


## Zetsuna

Koblenz, anyone?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## wrc32

Wie sieht's mit Dachau aus?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

Hier! Welcher Sektor?

----------


## mintymint

bin auch in bochum- sektor e meine ich  :Smilie:

----------


## Melina93

Ich wnsche euch allen jetzt schon einmal ganz viel Glck fr morgen. Ich werde versuchen diesen Forum ab sofort fern zu bleiben, weil sonst halte ich es niemals bis Ende Juni aus  :Big Grin: 
Wir schaffen das hoffentlich und setzen damit den Erfolgskurs des Forums fort  :Smilie:

----------


## spirit of india

> Ich wnsche euch allen jetzt schon einmal ganz viel Glck fr morgen. Ich werde versuchen diesen Forum ab sofort fern zu bleiben, weil sonst halte ich es niemals bis Ende Juni aus 
> Wir schaffen das hoffentlich und setzen damit den Erfolgskurs des Forums fort


auch von mir viel erfolg euch allen, auch dir melina  :Smilie: 
ich freu mich schon, auf morgen abend  :Smilie:  wenn es einfach nur vorbei ist. dann heit es nur noch abwarten und bis dahin einfach weiter machen, als ob nichts wre  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich wnsche allen viel Glck! Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Frankfurt!  :Smilie:

----------


## MediPrincess

> MediPrincess, ich auch 
> 
> kommst Du aus Bochum ?


Gut  :Smilie:  nicht direkt aber aus der Nhe  :Smilie:

----------


## wrc32

Von mir auch GAAAAAANZ VIEL ERFOLG  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Viel Erfolg euch allen! Alles halb so schlimm, ihr packt das!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Ich bin auch in Memmingen


juhu! endlich jemanden gefunden  :Smilie:  welcher Sektor?

----------


## Ani90

> ist auch ein "ossi" dabei? ich bin in potsdam...


Ja ich im Sektor B

----------


## Sitrone

Wrc32 Wieso kann man dir nicht schreiben?
Bin nmlich auch in dachau  :Smilie:

----------


## Sitrone

Und von mir auch viel Glck und Durchhaltevermgen. Wir schaffen das, davon von ich berzeugt.  :Smilie:  
P.S.: Katheter nicht vergessen!  :bhh:

----------


## spirit of india

> Und von mir auch viel Glck und Durchhaltevermgen. Wir schaffen das, davon von ich berzeugt.  
> P.S.: Katheter nicht vergessen!


das wollen wir jetzt mal schwer hoffen, dass wir das schaffen!

----------


## Liliac

Meine Daumen sind auch gedrckt  :Smilie:

----------


## MediPrincess

Von mir auch viel Erfolg an alle  :Smilie:  wir werden das morgen schon schaffen ;)

----------


## free13

> juhu! endlich jemanden gefunden  welcher Sektor?


Sektor D - und du?  :Smilie:

----------


## yoomii94

Jemand in bochum Sektor J (bin mir nicht sicher gibt es den berhaupt? ??  :Smilie: ) 
Auf jeden fall viel Erfolg morgen

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Sektor D - und du?


ich auch  :Big Grin:  dann werden wir uns bestimmt treffen ;)

kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben wenn du magst, dir kann man leider nicht schreiben ;)

----------


## wrc32

> Wrc32 Wieso kann man dir nicht schreiben?
> Bin nmlich auch in dachau



Jetzt msste es gehen- PN ist aktiviert  :Smilie:

----------


## maniraf

Ich wnsche uns allen morgen ganz viel Glck!

----------


## medzahp

Ich wnsch uns allen auch viel Glck & Erfolg.

Das packen wir !!!

----------


## DrAcula

Dem schliee ich mich auch an. Auch wenn wir rein formell alle "Konkurrenten" sind, muss ich doch eins sagen: Jeder der ein gutes Ergebnis schaffen wird, hat vermutlich hart dafr gearbeitet. Wir haben alle das gleiche Ziel vor Augen und ich freue mich fr jeden, der vielleicht durch den morgigen Test zu einem Studienplatz kommt.

Viel Glck euch allen! Macht euer Ding und glaubt an euch. Ihr seid alle nicht dumm und werdet das schon packen ;)

----------


## Qui

Viel Glck auch noch mal von mir an alle  :Smilie: 
Das schaffen wir!

----------


## smile93

> Dem schliee ich mich auch an. Auch wenn wir rein formell alle "Konkurrenten" sind, muss ich doch eins sagen: Jeder der ein gutes Ergebnis schaffen wird, hat vermutlich hart dafr gearbeitet. Wir haben alle das gleiche Ziel vor Augen und ich freue mich fr jeden, der vielleicht durch den morgigen Test zu einem Studienplatz kommt.
> 
> Viel Glck euch allen! Macht euer Ding und glaubt an euch. Ihr seid alle nicht dumm und werdet das schon packen ;)


das hast du jetzt aber schn gesagt! ;)

euch allen auch von mir viel glck  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Von mir auch nochmal viel Glck und Erfolg fr alle hier fr morgen ;)
Wird schon schiefgehen  :Smilie:

----------


## free13

> ich auch  dann werden wir uns bestimmt treffen ;)
> 
> kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben wenn du magst, dir kann man leider nicht schreiben ;)


Hab dir geschrieben ;)

----------


## Laura12

Ich wnsche auch allen ganz viel Glck fr morgen, vllt. Sieht man sich ja sogar  :Smilie:

----------


## Bank0

Bochum Sektor J :P viel Erfolg euch allen! ;)

----------


## Zetsuna

Ich drck uns allen die Daumen!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Das wird schon... muss ja  :hmmm...:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Smile93 und ich fanden den Konzentrationstest doof! Viel Erfolg weiterhin!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Was hattet ihr denn?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jetzt msste der Test dann zu Ende sein..bin ja mal gespannt, wie er gelaufen ist.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Jaaaa, ihr msst Bericht erstatten  :Big Grin: 

Und nicht demotivieren lassen hinterher, wenn ihr alle irgendwas doof fandet dann war das beim Rest mindestens genauso schlecht, immerhin gehrt ihr wohl zu den bestvorbereiteten Teilnehmern  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jo, bin auch gespannt zu hren, wie es lief!  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Es war ein bd-Konzentrationstest dran  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Bei mir liefs durchwachsen. Bei den Mustern hab ich alles geschafft, med.-naturwissenschaftliches GV konnte ich 3 Texte nicht bearbeiten, schlauchfiguren hat mir irgendwie die Zeit gefehlt aber es ging. Mathe war ne Katastrophe, irgendwie voll viel Physik. Textverstndnis war richtig gut, Figuren lernen war auch gut. Die Fakten fand ich relativ schwierig, weil die Gruppen recht normale Namen hatten. Tabellen und Diagramme war ok, da bin ich durch gekommen. Beim konzentrationstest bin ich mir bis Zeile 26 gekommen, da bin ich echt enttuscht  :Frown:  wie liefs bei den anderen?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Muster haben mir 3 oder 4 gefehlt, alles andere hab ich geschafft. Schlauchfiguren ganz gut, med-nat und mathe schwer einzuschtzen, irgendwie kann ich kich kaum noch daran erinnern  :Big Grin:  textverstndnis richtig gut, diagramme auch ok, konzentrationstest bis zeile 38 mitte, leider nicht ganz fertig geworden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Bei mirs wars auch durchwachsen, kann nicht wirklich sagen, obs gut oder schlecht lief... :Big Grin: 
Bin grad einfach nur happy, dass ich hinter mir hab ;)

und sonst? Wie liefs bei euch ?

----------


## Amier_

Bei "Muster zuordnen" bin ich nur bis Aufgabe 17 gekommen, habe mir zu viel Zeit gelassen. Bin aber sicher, dass die alle Richtig sind.
Bei den Naturwissenschaftlichen Testen, konnte ich ca. 2 nicht bearbeiten.
Mit den Schachfiguren war ich nach ca. 9 Minuten fertig, lief bestens. 
Den Mathematischen Teil fand ich extrem Einfach, bis auf 3/4Aufgaben, die mit der Dritten wurzel von Sonstwas und die mit den physikalischen Formeln. Ging aber dann doch zu lsen. 
Ich wage es sogar zu behaupten, dass ich in einer Fragestellung einen Fehler gefunden habe. In der Aufgabe, in der man die Anzahl der Sauerstoffatome berechnen sollte. (Glucoseabbau) wurde zu Beginn des Textes von 6 Sauerstoff ATOMEN gesprochen, spter (beim Verhltnis 180 zu 56 denk ich, was angemerkt fr die Rechnung essentiel ist)von Moleklen. Fand ich extrem Irrefhrend. Habe just in case mit beiden Mglichkeiten gerechnet, nur das Ergebnis mit den Sauerstoffatomen, hat gepasst.
Konzentrationstest nur bei 24. Eine hinter hat es geschafft, es komplett, alle 40 Zeilen, zu bearbeiten O.O
Textverstndis war easy. Nur ein kleiner Fail, wollte die Antwort fr Aufgabe 106 eintragen und sehe, ich habe da schon was angekreuzt, nach ner kurzen Panikattacke, habe ich gemerkt, dass ich nur einmal eine Frage zweimal beantwort habe und es somit zwei Mal eingetragen habe haha
Figuren lernen fand ich extrem einfach, wusste alle antworten sofort.
Fakten lernen war ganz gut, an 2 oder 3 Aufgaben habe ich kurz gestockt, aber konnte dann doch auf die, hoffentlich, richtige Lsung kommen.
Diagramme und Tabellen war auch sehr einfach, bis auf die Aufgabe mit den Blutdrcken.

Habe ein sehr Gutes Gefhl, muss nur hoffen, dass das Gerate bei den unbearbeiteten Mustern richtig war. haha

----------


## Sitrone

Bei mir ist's auch ganz gut gelaufen und mit dem Konzentrationstest bin ich fertig geworden und konnte sogar nochmal "verbessern" wo's nix zu verbessern gab :-P

----------


## Sum93

So dann bin ich auch mal dran:
Muster: schlecht, kam nur bis Muster 18, fr mich echt enttuschend.
Nat.Wis.GV: Jaaa passt  :Smilie: 
Schlauchfiguren: Eigentlich meine Glanzdisziplin, lief eher passabel
Quant.forma. probleme: Joa basst auch ^^
Konzentrationstest: Alle 40 zeilen und hatte noch zeit brig zum verbessern  :Big Grin: 
Figuren: Naja ging ^^
Fakten: Lief gut  :Big Grin: 
Textverstndnis: Schwer einzuschtzen, war aber ned bel  :Smilie: 
Diagramme: Siehe textverstndnis ^^

Der bd Konz.test hat meine laune in Hhenflge versetzt, v.a. weil alle um mich rum ner bis Zeile 25 oder so kamen xD Ein Testleiter hat mich vllig verdutzt angeschaut als ich nach 7:30 aufgehrt habe anzustreichen  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Destiny*

Hey htte da mal ne doofe Frage  :Big Grin: 
Muss man das Blatt, insbesondere beim Konzentrationstest, gerade vor sich liegen haben oder darf man es zb auch quer nehmen? LG

----------


## spirit of india

also bei mir liefs eher schlecht :/ muster zu ordnen nur 21 geschafft, wobei ich darin immer gut war.
bei den untertests med-natur grundverstndnis/textverstndnis war ich ziehmlich sicher schlecht, darin war ich noch nie wirklich gut, und irgendwie ging da die konzentrations flten. schlaufiguren hmm waren so lala, das einzig gute waren die diagramme, worin ich daheim auch immer schlecht war ^^
ich hab in der pause erstmal geheult wie ne verrckte ( ich sensibelchen ^^) 
konzentrationstest nur bis zeile 34 gekommen, und bestimmt einige falsch angekreuzt. das einzig was ich persnlich dazu sagen ist, selbst wenn ich mich nochmals 5 wochen frher vorbereitet htte, wre es wahrscheinlich auch nicht besser gelaufen. das einzige motivierend war, der berg an bunte/bleistifen und kugelschreibern ^^ die  menschen haben anscheinend nicht mal eine minuten zeit in die testvorbereitung investiert. naja jetzt ist es rum.

----------


## Leli

Schn, dass es bei euch so gut gelaufen ist - wrde es auch schon gerne vorbei haben.
Wre nett, wenn ein paar von euch die Punktzahl dann posten wrde. Bei uns in der Schweis ist der Test ja erst im Juli und es wrde mich interessieren, wie ihr in Deutschland so abgeschnitten habt. 

Jetzt wnsche ich euch noch ganz viel Glck und hoffe, dass es bei allen hier im Forum reichen wird. 

Liebe Grsse Leli

----------


## Amier_

Wie vorhin schon erwhnt, habe ich vielleicht einen Fehler im Test entdeckt. 
Bevor das in meinem Beitrag unter den anderes 1800 Beitrgen untergeht, frage ich nochmal Separat.



Die Rede ist von einer Aufgabe im Bereich "Quantitative und formale Probleme".
In der Aufgabe ging es um den Ab- oder Aufbau von Glucose. Ob Auf- oder Abbau, weiss ich nicht mehr, aber bezglich des Problems ist es auch Irrelevant.

Zu Beginn wird gesagt, dass beim Ab- oder Aufbau 6 SauerstoffATOME entstehen. Im weiteren Verlauf der Aufgabe wurde uns das Verhltnis von Glucose- und Sauerstoffmoleklen gezeigt. Es Betrug ca. 180 zu 50. 

Es soll nun die Anzahl von Sauerstoffatomen berechnet werden. 

Das Problem, bzw. den mgliche Fehler sehe ich hier:
Zunchst wird von SauerstoffATOMEN gesprochen, dann pltzlich von SauerstoffMOLEKLEN 
Wodurch man eigentlich das Vorher genannte Verhltnis an die Anzahl von 'reinen' Sauerstoffatome angleichen msste, da nach der Anzahl der Atome, nicht der der Molekle gefragt wird.
Jedoch nur 'msste', da bei der nun folgenden Rechnung fr das gefragte Ergebnis, ich nur mit dem NICHT angeglichenen Wert auf ein Ergebnis gekommen bin, welches unter den Antwortmglichkeiten gelistet ist. Sprich, man muss mit einem, von der Fragestellung, theoretisch falschen Wert rechnen um auf das Richtige Ergebnis zu kommen. 


Auch wenn ich mich jetzt verrechnet habe, wre die Aufgabe, theoretisch nicht lsbar.

In der Informationsbroschre wird ja gesagt, ich zitiere:  'Der Test setzt, auch wenn seine Inhalte sehr Fachnah gewhlt sind, keinerlei spezifisches Wissen voraus.'

Dies ist aber bei dieser Aufgabe nicht der Fall, da nicht gesagt wird, aus welchen Atomen ein Sauerstoffmolekl besteht. Ob es 2, 3, oder 4 Atome sind und wie viele davon berhaupt Sauerstoffatome sind, wird nicht gesagt. Mir war zwar bekannt und 99% von euch mit Sicherheit auch, wie ein Sauerstoffmolekl aufgebaut ist, aber Personen gegenber, die das nicht Wissen, ist die Aufgabe nicht lsbar. 


Was meint ihr dazu?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich kann mich an die Aufgabe nicht so gut erinnern, glaube nur, dass ich irgendwas mit 6*10^-9 raus habe, aber keine Ahnung, ob das richtig ist?! Was hast du denn da raus? In der Mittagspause haben wir uns ber einige Matheaufgaben unterhalten, dabei ist uns aufgefallen, dass meine Nachbarin eine Aufgabe mit der USA hatte, die ich nicht hatte und dafr hatte ich eine Aufgabe mit einem Arzt, der eine Praxis fr 25.000 kauft, die sie nicht hatte. Scheint also eine Einstreuaufgabe gewesen zu sein, oder?

Bei Diagrammen und Tabellen habe ich die Aufgabe mit den Geburtstagen und der Anzahl der Personen in einer Schulklasse nich verstanden. Habt ihr die verstanden?

Ich fand die Fakten doof, hab keine Leute mit den Namen gekannt und die Gruppen fand ich nicht so eindeutig. Figuren lernen fand ich dagegen total einfach. 

Was bei dem Konzentrationstest bei mir los war wei ich absolut nicht. Frag mich schon, ob die wirklich 8 Minuten gestoppt haben bei uns?!?!?!

Achja nach dem Med.-nat. GV wollte ich am Anfang bei den Schlauchfiguren noch meine 4 Kreuzen auf Verdacht setzen und da kam eine Testaufsicht und meinte, dass das nicht erlaubt wre. Als ich dann meine Verwunderung ausgedrckt habe ist sie zum Testleiter und hat nachgefragt. Natrlich hatte ich Recht und sie kam wieder und hat sich entschuldigt. Leider waren da schon ein paar Sekunden rum...

Achja, kann es sein, dass die Aufgaben bei den Nachbarn nicht in der selben Reihenfolge gestellt werden?

----------


## wrc32

meine Kurzfassung:

Muster: habe beim ben immer um die Hlfte richtig gehabt, wird diesmal nicht anders sein
Med-NAT: Fand ich schwer, lange Info Texte mit verwirrenden fragen, bin bis ca 20 gekommen
schlauchfiguren: KLASSE! gute Qualitt war 5 min vorher fertig
Mathe: Okey, auch bis ca 20 gekommen
Konzentration: bis 28 gekommen, die zeit verging gefhlt viel schneller als sonst  :Big Grin: 

Figuren: es gab so 2-3 Gruppen an Figuren die sich sehr hnlich sahen, musste mindestens 5 Raten 
Fakten: gut- keine berraschungen
textverstndnis: gut durchgekommen etwas frher fertig, war machbar 
Diagramme: Konzentration war weg- bis zum 18. gekommen

Fazit: Etwas schwerer als OVs, gute testleitung- man kann echt nichts falsch machen ( Kleben sie JETZT den Aufkleber auf das Viereck) 


Bin gespannt aufs Ergebnis  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Achja, was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist. Hat's bei euch auch so gewittert? Bei uns ist whrend den Tabellen und Diagrammen die Welt fast untergegangen: Es hat in einer Tour gedonnert und der Regen ist auf das Dach geprasselt, hat tlw. schon etwas gestrt, weil man von einem Donnerschlag aus den Gedanken gerissen wurde. Was ich noch strend fand war, dass die Klimaanlage bei uns nicht wirklich funktioniert hat, sodass es sehr stickig und warm in dem Raum war. Musste wegen den Kopschmerzen einige Kopfschmerztabletten nehmen...

Ansonsten war die Testleitung top und es lief reibunglos. ber manche Fragen konnte man nur schmunzeln, manche haben sich wohl noch nicht mal die Infobroschre durchgelesen... :Grinnnss!:  Gut fr uns!

----------


## Amier_

> Ich kann mich an die Aufgabe nicht so gut erinnern, glaube nur, dass ich irgendwas mit 6*10^-9 raus habe, aber keine Ahnung, ob das richtig ist?! Was hast du denn da raus?


Ich habe den Werten 7*10^(?) oder 8*10^(?) als Ergebnis angegeben. Wei nur, dass ich die Potenz gendert hat, da von kg und g die Rede war. Sonst erinnere ich mich daran, was ich vorhin so schn ausgewalzt habe :P





> In der Mittagspause haben wir uns ber einige Matheaufgaben unterhalten, dabei ist uns aufgefallen, dass meine Nachbarin eine Aufgabe mit der USA hatte, die ich nicht hatte und dafr hatte ich eine Aufgabe mit einem Arzt, der eine Praxis fr 25.000 kauft, die sie nicht hatte. Scheint also eine Einstreuaufgabe gewesen zu sein, oder?


Ja, waren dann beide wohl ne Einstreuaufgabe. Schade, die Aufgabe mit der Praxis hatte ich auch, war ein geschenkter Punkt. :P




> Bei Diagrammen und Tabellen habe ich die Aufgabe mit den Geburtstagen und der Anzahl der Personen in einer Schulklasse nich verstanden. Habt ihr die verstanden?


Naja es geht darum, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass Kinder in einer Klasse NICHT am selben Tag Geburtstag habe. Wenn in einer Klasse nur 10 sind, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit grer, als wenn 60 in einer Klasse sind. Verstehst du?





> Kann es sein, dass die Aufgaben bei den Nachbarn nicht in der selben Reihenfolge gestellt werden?


Japp, man soll ja nicht abschreiben. :P

----------


## weitwech

Jetzt muss ich auch mal berichten  :Smilie: 

also, die Nacht davor war echt der Horror, das letzte mal als ich auf die Uhr geschaut hab wars schon 4  :Frown:  also nich sonderlich viel geschlafen, hab aber nix von der Mdigkeit gemerkt die ganze Zeit ber... bis der test rum war, da kam dann alles auf einmal, Mdigkeit, Kopfschmerzen usw.

Der Test an sich:
Muster: bis 16 sicher bearbeitet, Rest geraten
Med.Nat.GV: naja nich alles geschafft, denke 5 Texte ham gefehlt, man wei nie..
Schlauchis: war okay
Quantitative: sach ich nix zu, wird wohl der schlechteste werden, Test lief so ab (ene mene miste...)
Konztest: waaah ich liebe ihn, bin bis zum schluss durchgekommen, bissle Zeit noch gehabt zum Korrigieren.
Textverstndnis: war echt gut, leider letzten text nich mehr geschafft, also geraten
Fig und Fak. war ganz gut, musste nur wenige raten
DIagramme: tja, auch viel geraten, versucht es wenigstens nachzuvollziehen, aber irgendwann war die Puste weg...

Ich bin einfach nur froh, dass ichs hinter mich gebracht hab, und stolz keinen Rckzieher gemacht zu haben  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Naja es geht darum, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass Kinder in einer Klasse NICHT am selben Tag Geburtstag habe. Wenn in einer Klasse nur 10 sind, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit grer, als wenn 60 in einer Klasse sind. Verstehst du?


Ja das hab ich schon verstanden aber das Ablesebeispiel hat mir nicht viel gebracht. Hab nicht verstanden, wie ich in der Grafik sehe, wie sich die Wahrscheinlichkeiten verhalten.





> Japp, man soll ja nicht abschreiben. :P


Gott sei Dank, hab schon nen Schreck bekommen. Dachte es htten alle die gleichen Versionen! :P

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin sooooo froh, dass wir es geschafft haben!  :Smilie:

----------


## Amier_

> Ja das hab ich schon verstanden aber das Ablesebeispiel hat mir nicht viel gebracht. Hab nicht verstanden, wie ich in der Grafik sehe, wie sich die Wahrscheinlichkeiten verhalten.


Gerade die hat mir geholfen. Wenn ich die Grafik richtig in Erinnerung habe, war auf der x-Achse die Anzahl der Schler und auf der Prozentsatz.

"In einer Klasse mit 20 Schlern liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 80."

Prfen tust du die Aussage, indem du von 20 auf der x-Achse hoch gehst bist du auf den Graphen triffst. Wenn er an dieser Stelle bei 80 lag, ist die Aussage korrekt.

Bisschen knifflig war's an der Stelle wo umgekehrt gefragt wurde. Also nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit gefragt wurde, dass Kinder am selben Tag Geburtstag haben. Dann musste man den abgelesenen Wert von 100 subtrahieren. Also wenn ich das Beispiel von vorhin nehme, wren das dann 20.%.

Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch falsch verstanden ^^

----------


## spirit of india

> Ich bin sooooo froh, dass wir es geschafft haben!


allerdings  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Gerade die hat mir geholfen. Wenn ich die Grafik richtig in Erinnerung habe, war auf der x-Achse die Anzahl der Schler und auf der Prozentsatz.
> 
> "In einer Klasse mit 20 Schlern liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 80."
> 
> Prfen tust du die Aussage, indem du von 20 auf der x-Achse hoch gehst bist du auf den Graphen triffst. Wenn er an dieser Stelle bei 80 lag, ist die Aussage korrekt.
> 
> Bisschen knifflig war's an der Stelle wo umgekehrt gefragt wurde. Also nach der Wahrscheinlichkeit gefragt wurde, dass Kinder am selben Tag Geburtstag haben. Dann musste man den abgelesenen Wert von 100 subtrahieren. Also wenn ich das Beispiel von vorhin nehme, wren das dann 20.%.
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich es ja auch falsch verstanden ^^


Ja das klingt logisch. Darauf, dass von den 100% abzuziehen bin ich nicht gekommen. Ich bin dann immer auerhalb von dem Graphen gelandet und habe letzendlich geraten. Das war aber auch das einzige, was ich nicht verstanden habe!  :Smilie:  Und bei der letzten Aufgabe war ich mir nicht sicher, da hab ich glaub ich angekreuzt, dass die Gesamtausgaben etwa 100 Milliarden betragen haben (weil ja die Prozentzahl von der einen Ausgaben gegeben war und der dazugehrige Geldbetrag  dazu im Text genannt wurde). Aber da war ich sehr unsicher...

----------


## Josef53

> Und bei der letzten Aufgabe war ich mir nicht sicher, da hab ich glaub ich angekreuzt, dass die Gesamtausgaben etwa 100 Milliarden betragen haben (weil ja die Prozentzahl von der einen Ausgaben gegeben war und der dazugehrige Geldbetrag  dazu im Text genannt wurde). Aber da war ich sehr unsicher...


Da war aber das Problem, dass 14,x Prozent 15,9 milliarden Euro entsprochen haben und somit die Gesamtausgaben weit ber 100 Milliarden gelegen haben. Ich habe da dass das gesamte rztehonorar ber 10 Milliarden war. Schien mir plausibel.

Wie gings Euch sonst?

lg
Josef53

----------


## hurrikan

also bei liefs ganz gut :P

muster: fertig geworden
medi: schwer einzuschtzen, aber fast fertig geworden, nur bei zwei geraten
schlauchfiguren: fand ich eigentlich relativ einfach, auch fertig
quantitative probleme: bis auf drei aufgaben oder so wars auch gut, war nur viel physik
konzentrationstest: auch fertig geworden, hab beim verbessern zum glck noch festgestellt, dass ich eine zeile ausgelassen hatte  :Big Grin: 

muster und fakten: war gut
textverstndnis: auch fertig geworden und hab auch noch bisschen was verbessern knnen
diagramm: zum kotzen  :Big Grin:  konzentration total weg und viele geraten 

so jetzt heit es erstmal waaaaarten..

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hey all,

ich finde es wirklich schwer einzuschtzen wie es denn nun bei mir war (es war weder schlecht noch richtig gut !)

Zu den Untertests:

Muster zuordnen: Ich fand die persnlich schwieriger als in den bungen( habe aber trotzdem alle geschafft! )

Med-Nat: Lief meiner Meinung nach super .. man musste jedoch einiges aufschreiben um auf die Lsungen zu kommen!

Quantitative Probleme: Na ja, bei einigen Aufgaben bin ich mir ganz sicher das ich die richtig gelst habe ... es waren jedoch einige recht schwere Aufgaben dabei (wird wohl auch mein schlechtest Ergebnis)

Schlauchfiguren: Die liefen genial (ich hatte noch ca. 5 Minuten um alles nochmal zu kontrollieren)

Konzentriertes Arbeiten: Ich bin leider nur bis zur 20 Zeile gekommen  :Frown:  total enttuschend

Figuren: Super ... ich konnte mir die Formen und die Schwarzfrbung gut einprgen 

Fakten: Bei einigen Aufgaben musste ich leider auch hier raten!

Med-Nat: Super ... die Texte fand ich recht einfach (bin auch mit allen durchgekommen)

Tabellen: Ich konnte nicht mehr ....  :Frown:  ... ich war so fertig ... habe mich dann letztendlich nochmal zusammengerissen und nochmal alles gegeben! Bis auf zwei (die habe ich geraten) habe ich alle geschafft!


Fazit:
Der Test lief ganz OK ... Ich htte glaube ich doch noch einige Fakten lernen sollen vorher. Einige Bgen zum konzentrierten Arbeiten zu bearbeiten wren glaube ich auch nicht so ganz verkehrt gewesen (fragt sich nur wann ich das ganze machen sollte ... ???)
Na ja, ich mache mir jedoch keine Vorwrfe, dass ich nicht mein bestes gegeben habe ... Entweder es hat ausgereicht oder eben nicht!
Wie sagte mal jemand hier aus dem Forum: Irgendwann werden wir alle Mediziner/Zahnmediziner!

Kritisieren muss ich jedoch die Organisation ( Ich finde, dass htte man alles etwas besser "organisieren" knnen)!!!!


Und da das alles so schn war geht es morgen schon weiter mit der Vorbereitung auf den Med-AT in Wien  :Big Grin:  (ich knnt kotzen!)
Wer ist eigentlich noch dabei im Juli??? 

Gru,
H.

----------


## trx87

> Ansonsten war die Testleitung top und es lief reibunglos. ber manche Fragen konnte man nur schmunzeln, manche haben sich wohl noch nicht mal die Infobroschre durchgelesen... Gut fr uns!


Welche Infobroschre? ;)

Manche von euch htten sich aber schon mehr Mhe geben knnen nicht so offensichtlich zum Nachbarn zu schauen. Das mssen wir bis zu den ersten Klausuren im Semester aber noch ben.

----------


## med_erna

hey ihr seid ja echt gut. das frustet mich ja schon fast!

muster zuordnen: 16/24 (war ich noch nie gut)
med.-nat.: 15/24 (dachte damit wre ich gut, aber ihr seid besser -.-)
schlauchfiguren: 24/24 (+ zeit zum kontrollieren)
quantitative: schlecht!
konzentrationstest: zeile 37 mit viel zu viel aufregung, sonst htte ich mehr geschafft -.-

figuren + fakten: je 20/20 also mind. 19 bei beiden
textverstndnis: 20/24
diagramme: 15/24

dann drckt mir mal die daumen, dass es bei raten noch ganz gut lief.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Habe gerade zusammen mit weitwech die Fakten rekonstruiert, leider wissen wir aber nicht mehr alle. Vielleicht habt ihr Lust die Lcken zu ergnzen und Fehler zu suchen? Wollen das fr die Nachwelt festhalten, wir haben die vom letzten Jahr ja auch bekommen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Franke, ca. 25 Jahre, Dirigent, zweisprachig, Pfeifferisches Drsenfeber
Sachse, ca. 25 Jahre, Panist, untergewichtig, Rippenprellung
Bayer, ca. 25 Jahre, Regisseur, privat versichert, ?

Perez, ca. 35 Jahre, Spedieur, kurzsichtig, Burnout
Rayez, ca. 35 Jahre, Fluglotsin, schwanger, Hrsturz
Sanches, ca. 35 Jahre, Taxifahrer, stottert, Hepatitis C

Bergmann, ca. 40 Jahre, Archologin, Intensivstation, Leukmie
Neumann, ca. 40 Jahre, Ethnologe, alkoholabhngig, Kehlkopfentzndung
Zimmermann, ca. 40 Jahre, Politologin, Schock, Lungenquetschung

Friedrich, ca. 55 Jahre, Lektorin, ? , ?
Walter, ca. 55 Jahre, Redaktreu, geschieden, Dengue-Fieber
Paul, ca. 55 Jahre, Buchhndler, bergewichtig, Kreuzbandriss

Zeisig, ca. 65 Jahre, Mechaniker, schwerhrig, Reizdarm
Finke, ca. 65 Jahre, Ingeneurin, gehbehindert, Depression
Raab, ca. 65 Jahre, Khltechniker, ? , Neurodermitis

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Alter war aber doch 20, 30, 40, 50 und 55 - also zumindest bei mir ;)

----------


## Zetsuna

Also ich dachte, dass Walter die Lektorin ist und Friedrich der Redakteur...
Der Khltechniker ist selbststndig und Herr Zeisig hat Creuzfeldt-Jakob, dann gehrt der Reizdarm vielleicht zur Lektorin?
Die Diagnose von Herrn Bayer ist Milzriss, wenn ich mich recht erinnere  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Stimmt, danke! Ich editiere morgen noch!  :Grinnnss!:  Bei mir fing das Alter ziemlich sicher mit 25 an (also die erste Gruppe). Komisch, komisch! ;)

----------


## med_erna

herr bayer hat nen milzriss. 

und ich mchte sagen, dass du friedrich und walter vertauscht hast. walter hat demzufolge nen was mit seinem darm oder in der art (der sa bei mir auf klo).

----------


## netti94

walter ist kinderlos  :Smilie:

----------


## Micha92

Dann trage ich jetzt auch mal was zu dem Thread bei, nachdem ich seit Januar hier mitlese  :Smilie: 

Ich gestern morgen erst mal tierisch aufgeregt und meine Nackenmuskulatur fhlt sich eher wie Stahl als wie Butter an. Die schwachen Nerven kenne ich irgendwie gar nicht vom ABI, da war ich immer komplett entspannt... Wie war das bei euch heute?
In Stuttgart war die Liederhalle echt angenehm. Der Saal war sehr gut gefllt und die Testleitung war -okay.
Bei uns gab es keine groe Uhr, und ich hatte leider keine digital Uhr dabei, da war es schwer die genaue Uhrzeit abzuschtzen.

Der Test lief dann wie folgt
Muster - 20 geschafft, 4 nur halb bearbeitet und dann halt geraten.
Med-nat. - Schlechter als bei meinen Vorbereitungen, irgendwie hat es mit der Zeit nicht hingehauen. 4 hatte ich ausgelassen und die dann einfach noch geraten.
Schluche - Waren der Hammer. Locker gemacht, nochmal kontrolliert und kurz durchgeschnauft.
Mathe - ca 17 waren sicher, 4 waren so einigermaen sicher, Rest geraten.
Konzentration - Bis Z. 33   Ich war leicht blockiert weil ich zuhause viel db gemacht hatte...^^

Das Gefhl war dann nicht so der Hammer aber in den 2. Teil ging es dann irgendwie besser.
Text - Alles geschafft, sehr gutes Gefhl, bis auf 2 Fragen.
Fig-Fak - Figuren alle bis auf eine super, Fakten 3 unsicher
Diagramme - Nochmal ordentlich Glucose ;) gegessen, so gings erstaunlich gut durch den Test. Ich wrde mal schtzen das auch hier 3 unsicher waren.

Fazit: Mein Gehirn hat sich nach den 7 Stunden tendenziell eher tot angefhlt & ich hab meine Fehler bestimmt alle bei Einstreuaufgaben gehabt :P

----------


## Micha92

Mein Beitrag liest sich echt holprig  :Big Grin: 
Sorry, aber ich wollte auch noch meine Erfahrungen kurz loswerden.

----------


## Bank0

Franke, ca. 25 Jahre, Dirigent, zweisprachig, Pfeiffersches Drsenfeber
Sachs, ca. 25 Jahre, Pianist, untergewichtig, Rippenprellung
Bayer, ca. 25 Jahre, Regisseur, privat versichert, Milzriss

Perez, ca. 35 Jahre, Spediteur, kurzsichtig, Burnout
Reyes, ca. 35 Jahre, Fluglotsin, schwanger, Hrsturz
Sanchez, ca. 35 Jahre, Taxifahrer, stottert, Hepatitis C

Bergmann, ca. 40 Jahre, Archologin, Intensivstation, Leukmie
Neumann, ca. 40 Jahre, Ethnologe, alkoholabhngig, Kehlkopfentzndung
Zimmermann, ca. 40 Jahre, Politologin, Schock, Lungenquetschung

Walter, ca. 55 Jahre, Lektorin, kinderlos , Reiz-Darm
Friedrich,, ca. 55 Jahre, Redakteur, geschieden, Dengue-Fieber
Paul, ca. 55 Jahre, Buchhndler, bergewichtig, Kreuzbandriss

Zeisig, ca. 65 Jahre, Mechaniker, schwerhrig, Creutzfeldt-Jakob-Krankheit
Finke, ca. 65 Jahre, Ingeneurin, gehbehindert, Depression
Raabe, ca. 65 Jahre, Khltechniker, selbststndig , Neurodermitis


Hab's einmal soweit ich mich erinnern kann fr die Leute die 2014 ran mssen  :Smilie:  nur zum Alter kann ich nichts sagen weil ich alles immer mit der Loci-Methode gelernt habe.. Werde da vielleicht auch nochmal einen Beitrag zu schreiben.

Bei mir liefen Schlauchfiguren, Figuren und Fakten und der Konzentrationstest vom gefhl her ganz gut. Der Rest ist eher schwer einzuschtzen und deswegen sag ich da nichts zu, wobei alles, denke ich, auch schlechter htte laufen knnen. Auf jeden Fall haben wir aus endlich hinter uns! :Smilie:

----------


## Laura12

ja so hatte ich die Fakten auch, nur beim Alter hatte ich mis 25, 35, 40, 50, 65 gemerkt  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> ja so hatte ich die Fakten auch, nur beim Alter hatte ich mis 25, 35, 40, 50, 65 gemerkt


Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das Alter bei mir auch 25,35,40,50,65 war....vielleicht gab's da unterschiede? ;)

----------


## Laura12

Vllt. um auch hier ein Abschreiben zu erschweren  :Smilie:  aber dann bin ich ja schon mal froh wenn ich nicht die einzige mit diesen Altersstufen bin ;)

----------


## Echolon

Also bei mir lief es gestern ungefhr so:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98V9cEYe6-A&feature=youtube_gdata_player      :Big Grin: 


Quatsch, insgesamt lief es ziemlich gut. Schlauchfiguren, Muster, Fakten, Figuren und der Konzentrationstest (35 Zeilen) waren bei mir allesamt sehr gut, wobei ich die Muster schon schwerer fand. Textverstndnis lief auch ziemlich gut, besser als sonst. Mathe und Tabellen waren bei mir allerdings nicht so der Bringer, am Ende war auch echt die Luft raus!
Jetzt heit es also warten  :Smilie: 

Hab eben mal durchgerechnet: angenommen man hat pro Aufgabe 15/20 Punkten, dann macht das insgesamt 135. Letztes Jahr war man bei 140 Punkten schon bei einem Prozentrang von 98%! Bin ja mal echt gespannt, ob es bei mir reicht, ein gutes Gefhl hab ich jedenfalls  :Smilie:

----------


## Sum93

gelscht

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Bei allen liefen die Schlauchfiguren so gut, wow ;D
> Verdammt, was war da los mit mir


Bei mir liefen die leider auch nicht so gut...

----------


## netti94

mir gings nicht anders...ich dachte dass die leichter sein wrden, da die ovs nur so leichte abgebildet haben...:/

----------


## Echolon

Schlauchis waren echt schwerer als in den OV's! 
Sonst war ich immer nach 5 Minuten fertig, diesmal erst nach 10 Minuten,  waren echt ein paar sehr komplizierte dabei. Ich erinnere mich vor allem an einen Wrfel, der komplett mit dnnen schwarzen Bndern gefllt war. Der war schon krass  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sum93

Gabs eigentlich noch jemand auer mir der den Konzentrationstest von Rechts nach links bearbeitet hat?  :Big Grin: 
Bei mir in Regensburg waren alle recht verwundert.
Aufgabenstellung war ja: Markiere alle b auf die ein d folgt, ich als Rechtshnder tu mich dann mit der umgekehrten Schreibrichtung leichter, hab dann ja 40 Zeilen geschafft. 
Wollte ich nur mal so als Tipp fr die Leute anmerken die den Test noch machen mssen  :Smilie:

----------


## Lijanas

so, nachdem ich den Thread hier schon seit lngerer Zeit verfolge, will ich jetzt auch mal meine Meinung zum TMS kundtun ;):

Muster fand ich eig. ganz ok...am Schluss haben mir aber leider noch 2 gefehlt, die ich dann raten musste :P...
Bei Med.-Nat. war ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttuscht, da des sonst eig. meine "Paradedisziplin" war...beim Test selber, fand ichs dann aber ziemlich schwer, weil die Texte so lang und verwirrend waren...deswegen bin ich dann auch da net ganz fertig geworden und konnte dann die letzten 4 oder 5 nicht mehr gescheit bearbeiten :P..,
ja ansonsten...Mathe fand ich berraschenderweise relativ einfach und beim Konzentrationstest hab ichs bis Zeile 34 geschafft...allerdings mit ein paar Fehlmarkierungen, aber im Grunde genommen bin ich damit schon zufrieden...
Und Schluche waren echt super...da hatte ich auch noch Zeit meine Antworten zu berprfen...
Beim zweiten Teil fand ich die Figuren net so bombe, dafr liefs bei den Fakten sehr gut und auch Textverstndnis und Diagramme gingen voll...

Hatte eig. wirklich jeder eine andere Reihenfolge bei den Fragen? Bei den Diagrammen hatte ich das Gefhl, dass meine Nachbarin grad immer dieselben, wie ich bearbeitet...
Auerdem wr des bei Auswertung doch ein riesiger Aufwand, wenn bei fast jedem die Antworten in einer anderer Reihenfolge sind...??

----------


## Kefir9000

Was mir komisch vorkam war, dass ich bei de Mustern zuordnen nur einmal E ankreuzen musste... Ist das jemanden vielleicht auch aufgefallen?

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Was mir komisch vorkam war, dass ich bei de Mustern zuordnen nur einmal E ankreuzen musste... Ist das jemanden vielleicht auch aufgefallen?


hnliches hatte ich bei den Figuren und den Tabellen ... da habe ich bei einigen hintereinander die gleichen Buchstaben angekreuzt (das hat mich einbisschen irritiert  :Big Grin: )

----------


## hurrikan

Ich hab auch von rechts nach links gemacht und wurde auch etwas komisch angeschaut  :Big Grin:  aber so sieht man ja als Rechtshnder viel besser, wann das nchste kommt.

Ich hab bei schleichfiguren nur ganz selten E also von hinten, ging das noch jmd so?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ich hab auch von rechts nach links gemacht und wurde auch etwas komisch angeschaut  aber so sieht man ja als Rechtshnder viel besser, wann das nchste kommt.
> 
> Ich hab bei schleichfiguren nur ganz selten E also von hinten, ging das noch jmd so?


Ich hab den Test auch von rechts nach links bearbeitet!  :Smilie:  Und bei den Schlauchfiguren ging's mir genau so hurrikan, hab etwa 3x E angekreuzt, kam mir auch so wenig vor...Dafr hatte ich relativ viel oben und unten.

----------


## hurrikan

Ja genau, glaub dreimal nur E und hatte noch genug zeit alle nochmal zu kontrollieren und meiner Meinung nach war wirklich nicht mehr E dabei, kam mir nur sehr merkwrdig vor, weil normalerweise war es immer relativ gleichmig verteilt..

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ja genau, glaub dreimal nur E und hatte noch genug zeit alle nochmal zu kontrollieren und meiner Meinung nach war wirklich nicht mehr E dabei, kam mir nur sehr merkwrdig vor, weil normalerweise war es immer relativ gleichmig verteilt..


Dafr hatte ich recht hufig rechts, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und ja, ich fand die Verteilung auch komisch. Konnte aber leider nicht mehr kontrollieren  :grrrr....:

----------


## netti94

hab auch von rechts nach links durchgestrichen..aber mein problem war dass ich vergessen hatte die zeit zu stoppen und nicht wusste wann die zeit abluft...also hab ich irgendwann wieder von links nach rechts gemacht und dadurch zeit verloren...:/

----------


## Kefir9000

Kann sich denn noch jemand dran erinnern wie oft er E bei Muster zuordnen angekreuzt hat ?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Kann sich denn noch jemand dran erinnern wie oft er E bei Muster zuordnen angekreuzt hat ?


Ne das wei ich leider nicht mehr, wirklich aufgefallen ist es mir nur bei den Schlauchfiguren...

----------


## hurrikan

ich denk mal bei muster kann man es auch nicht so genau sagen, weil da die reihenfolge bei version a und b vielleicht anders ist, aber bei schlauchfiguren mssen ja alle die gleichen gehabt haben

----------


## Kefir9000

Solange das die gleichen aufgaben sind ist die reihenfolge egal. Die anzahl wrde gleich bleiben.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Solange das die gleichen aufgaben sind ist die reihenfolge egal. Die anzahl wrde gleich bleiben.


Nicht, wenn die Auswahlbilder unterschiedlich angeordnet sind.

----------


## Kefir9000

> Nicht, wenn die Auswahlbilder unterschiedlich angeordnet sind.


Achso  :Smilie:  ich dachte die aufgaben sind nur in der reihenfolge an sich vernderbar und nicht innerhab der aufgaben :P

----------


## netti94

hey leute, 
man muss das testergebnis ja nachreichen und darf dann einmalig die ortsprferenz ndern...was ist damit genau gemeint? darf man nur die reihenfolge der bereits gewhlten unis ndern oder kann man auch unis hinzufgen, die man zuvor nicht eingetragen hat?
danke schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## Bank0

So wie ich das verstanden habe kann man sie auch nochmal komplett neu angeben. Den Konzentrationstest hab ich auch von rechts nach links bearbeitet.. Zumindest die Leute neben mir haben es nicht so gemacht :P die Hufigkeit der Antwortbuchstaben kamen mir teilweise auch komisch vor.. Bei den Diagrammen zB hab ich bei den ca ersten 12 fragen kein a angestrichen.. Da war aber die Luft auch schon etwas raus  :Big Grin:  Ist aber auch viel Spekulation daraus Fehler abzuschtzen, wobei man bei den 12 schon von einem Fehler ausgehen kann denke ich  :Big Grin:

----------


## beit

> Was mir komisch vorkam war, dass ich bei de Mustern zuordnen nur einmal E ankreuzen musste... Ist das jemanden vielleicht auch aufgefallen?


Soweit ich mich errinern kann war das bei mir auch so gewesen.

----------


## lauralina

mal zur bewerbung:

selbst wenn ich jetzt im TMS eine Note von 1,0 erreichen sollte (sehr unwahrscheinlich), dann ntzt mir das mit meinem Schnitt von 1,6 bei den meisten Unis recht wenig stimmts?
Auer: Mnchen/ Ulm/ evtl. Lbeck obwohl da ist auch schon knapp

denn mein Schnitt wrde ja bei 49:51 nur auf 1,3 verbessert, oder seh ich das falsch?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Da wrde ich mich nochmal genauer informieren. Tbingen, Mnchen, Freiburg und ich glaube auch Nrnberg bewerten den TMS als Bonus (also bestimmter Prozentrang =Bonus von 0,6 oder so). Ebenso wrde ich mir Mannheim und Heidelberg mal anschauen. Mit 1,6 und nem guten TMS bekommst du locker nen Platz. 
Geh einfach mal die komplette Liste durch und rechne dir fr jede Uni deine Note mit Bonus aus.

----------


## Mayoi

Bochum wertet auch 51:49 und letztes WS war die Grenze bei 1,400.
Da httest du mit 1,6 im Abi mindestens 1,1 im Test gebraucht.

----------


## Bank0

NRW hat aber dieses Jahr den Doppeljahrgang. Ist die Frage inwieweit das den NC beeinflusst..

----------


## heidelberger2010

Gre!

In Heidelberg kam letztes Jahr einer mit 2,1 !! Abi und einem sehr guten TMS rein.

Dazu gibt es eine Formel:

Rangwert =

46 x (erreichte Abiturpunktzahl - 300)/(600)

+

44 x (Erreichter TMS-Standardwert - 100)/(30) 


+ Evtl. max. 10 Bonuspunkte (Ausbildung etc.)

In HD haben letztes Jahr etwa 61 Punkte und in MA (auch selbe Formel) 58Pkte zu einer Zulassung gefhrt.

Wenn es in eurem Bundesland kein 900Punkte System, sondern 800.. Pkte System gibt, so ist die Formel dazu in diesem InfoBlatt zu finden. Auch finden sich weitere Infos zu dem ADH in HD und MA.

http://www.medizinische-fakultaet-hd.uni-heidelberg.de/fileadmin/ausbildung_lehre/Studiendekanat/AdH-Uni-HD-Rangliste.pdf


Viel Erfolg!!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Bank0

Letztes Jahr wurde eine andere Formel zugrunde gelegt :P Abi/900(bzw 840)*51+((Standardwert-100)/30)*39+bonuspunkte

----------


## *milkakuh*

Das Warten auf das Ergebnis geht mir jetzt schon auf die Nerven  :bhh:  Und von allen werde ich es gefragt wie es lief und kann es selber nicht einschtzen. Hab 3 Bekannte, die auch am Test teilgenommen haben und nicht hier im Forum aktiv sind. Eine hat meistens nur die Hlfte der Aufgaben bearbeitet und diese kontrolliert und den Rest per Zufall angekreuzt (nur Schlauchfiguren, Textverstndnis, Figuren und Fakten hat sie komplett bearbeitet), beim Konzentrationstest ist sie bis Zeile 20 gekommen. Ein anderer Bekannter war bei den einstndigen Tests immer 30-15 Minuten frher fertig, keine Ahnung, wie man das schaffen kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Das Warten auf das Ergebnis geht mir jetzt schon auf die Nerven  Und von allen werde ich es gefragt wie es lief und kann es selber nicht einschtzen. Hab 3 Bekannte, die auch am Test teilgenommen haben und nicht hier im Forum aktiv sind. Eine hat meistens nur die Hlfte der Aufgaben bearbeitet und diese kontrolliert und den Rest per Zufall angekreuzt (nur Schlauchfiguren, Textverstndnis, Figuren und Fakten hat sie komplett bearbeitet), beim Konzentrationstest ist sie bis Zeile 20 gekommen. Ein anderer Bekannter war bei den einstndigen Tests immer 30-15 Minuten frher fertig, keine Ahnung, wie man das schaffen kann


Ach das geht schon - hab ich in Mathe auch geschafft. Lag aber daran, dass ich das gar nicht konnte und eh nur rumgertselt hab  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ach das geht schon - hab ich in Mathe auch geschafft. Lag aber daran, dass ich das gar nicht konnte und eh nur rumgertselt hab


Sehr beruhigend, in Mathe hab ich auch nur rumgertselt und die erst beste Lsung angekreuzt. Meine Schmierzettel hab ich brigens auch nicht gebraucht, da musste ich an dich denken!  :bhh:

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Sehr beruhigend, in Mathe hab ich auch nur rumgertselt und die erst beste Lsung angekreuzt. Meine Schmierzettel hab ich brigens auch nicht gebraucht, da musste ich an dich denken!


Haha, jaaa ich bin allgegenwrtig  :Big Grin:  war ja auch in Gedanken bei euch (ehrlich, ich bin in der frh um kurz vor neun aufgewacht und dachte mir "oh die Armen Kfer, letztes Jahr um diese Zeit war ich voll nervs") und der Gedanke, dass sich da Grade 14.678 Menschen in ganz Deutschland zusammengefunden haben um das zu machen, ist schon beeindruckend.

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Haha, jaaa ich bin allgegenwrtig  war ja auch in Gedanken bei euch (ehrlich, ich bin in der frh um kurz vor neun aufgewacht und dachte mir "oh die Armen Kfer, letztes Jahr um diese Zeit war ich voll nervs") und der Gedanke, dass sich da Grade 14.678 Menschen in ganz Deutschland zusammengefunden haben um das zu machen, ist schon beeindruckend.


Jap das stimmt!  :Smilie:  Nchstes Jahr werde ich ganz bestimmt auch mit allen mitleiden! Es waren brigens letztendlich "nur" knapp 11.000 Teilnehmer da.

----------


## Mayoi

-----

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Jap das stimmt!  Nchstes Jahr werde ich ganz bestimmt auch mit allen mitleiden! Es waren brigens letztendlich "nur" knapp 11.000 Teilnehmer da.



Woher weit du das ???

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Woher weit du das ???


Das hat ITB auf facebook gepostet!

----------


## Sum93

Schade, je mehr desto besser. Automatisch mehr Loser dabei  :Big Grin: 
Muss mich langsam mal fr dieses Semester bewerben... Aaaaah wenn ich doch schon mein Ergebnis wsste !!  :Big Grin: 
Mein Hirn geht irgendwie schon automatisch von den 10% besten aus, ich kanns ned abstellen  :Big Grin:  Hoffentlich isses dann auch wirklich so ^^

----------


## Kefir9000

> Schade, je mehr desto besser. Automatisch mehr Loser dabei 
> Muss mich langsam mal fr dieses Semester bewerben... Aaaaah wenn ich doch schon mein Ergebnis wsste !! 
> Mein Hirn geht irgendwie schon automatisch von den 10% besten aus, ich kanns ned abstellen  Hoffentlich isses dann auch wirklich so ^^


Was hast du denn fr ein Abiturnotenschnitt?

----------


## Kefir9000

Mist, zweimal gesendet..

----------


## Sum93

1,7 ;)

----------


## lieblingsmaedchen

Hallo ihr  :Smilie: 
Ich bin neu hier und bin gerade dabei, mich ber den TMS zu informieren.. kann mir jemand von euch viell. schon sagen, wie viele Punkte man braucht, um seinen Schnitt so ca. um 0,2 zu verbessern? Gibt es da irgendwo so eine bersicht?
Bin gerade dabei, die bungsaufgaben durchzuarbeiten .. danke!

----------


## Kefir9000

und an welcher uni machst du dir hoffnung ;) ? auer heidelberg bei einem tms wert von 120 ^^ ?

----------


## davo

> Hallo ihr 
> Ich bin neu hier und bin gerade dabei, mich ber den TMS zu informieren.. kann mir jemand von euch viell. schon sagen, wie viele Punkte man braucht, um seinen Schnitt so ca. um 0,2 zu verbessern? Gibt es da irgendwo so eine bersicht?
> Bin gerade dabei, die bungsaufgaben durchzuarbeiten .. danke!


Bochum, Halle, Heidelberg, Leipzig, Mainz, Mannheim, Oldenburg, Ulm: Abiturnote und TMS-Ergebnis werden mit einer Formel verrechnet (meist mit einer 51/49-Gewichtung, in Leipzig ist es 60/40, in Heidelberg und Mannheim musste man alles etwas komplizierter machen  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Erlangen, Mnchen, Regensburg: bis zu 0,8 Bonus

Tbingen, Wrzburg: bis zu 0,6 Bonus

Freiburg: bis zu 0,5 Bonus

Lbeck: bis zu 0,4 Bonus

Alles ohne Gewhr, Details unter http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4143

Dort wo es mehr Bonus gibt ist natrlich meist auch die bonierte DN niedriger.

----------


## weitwech

Ich wei ja nich wie es euch geht, aber ich kann die Diagramme und die Med. nat. GV Aufgaben gar nicht einschtzen... Ich kann mich nicht mal mehr an die Aufgaben erinnern, das bereitet mir schon Sorgen :/ ber Mathe red ich gar nicht -.-

Meint ihr dass in Mnchen der NC hochgeht dieses Jahr??, weil letztes WS ist man noch mit 1,2 (DN +TMS) reingekommen, soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe..

----------


## Sum93

> und an welcher uni machst du dir hoffnung ;) ? auer heidelberg bei einem tms wert von 120 ^^ ?


Da du mich nicht persnlich kennst, lass dir sagen: Ich war schon immer Optimist   :Big Grin: 
Mein Ziel fr den TMS war unter die besten 10% zu kommen, weswegen ich mich auch sehr intensiv vorbereitet habe. 
Falls ich dieses Ziel erreiche (bzw. erreicht habe) wre mein Wunschstudienort Regensburg. Der Bonus von 0,8 auf meiner DN von 1,7 sollten dann das Ihrige tun ;) Aber erstmal abwarten wie das Ergebnis ausfllt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kefir9000

> Da du mich nicht persnlich kennst, lass dir sagen: Ich war schon immer Optimist  
> Mein Ziel fr den TMS war unter die besten 10% zu kommen, weswegen ich mich auch sehr intensiv vorbereitet habe. 
> Falls ich dieses Ziel erreiche (bzw. erreicht habe) wre mein Wunschstudienort Regensburg. Der Bonus von 0,8 auf meiner DN von 1,7 sollten dann das Ihrige tun ;) Aber erstmal abwarten wie das Ergebnis ausfllt


Achso ok  :Big Grin: 
Dann drcke ich uns mal die Daumen, ich peile auch die 1,7 an und warte auf das TMS Ergebnis. Jedoch will ich nur unter die Besten 20% kommen, da ich das Zahnmedizinstudium prferiere und das sollte dann wohl ausreichen.. Hoffe ich ;)

----------


## *milkakuh*

Sagt mal hat es nach dem Test eigentlich noch jemanden so umgehauen wie mich??? Ich bin schon seit Dienstag krank... :grrrr....:

----------


## Laura12

Umgehauen nicht, ich war einfach nur total erleichtert  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laura12

aber dir noch gute Besserung ;)

----------


## Sum93

> Sagt mal hat es nach dem Test eigentlich noch jemanden so umgehauen wie mich??? Ich bin schon seit Dienstag krank...


Das typische Krankwerden nach abfallendem Stresslevel.. wer kennt das nicht  :Big Grin: 
Die sog. Leisure-Sickness :b
* Klugscheiermodus aus *

----------


## LukasFeldhaus

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe folgende TMS/EMS-Trainingsbcher zu verkaufen:

- Meditrain Band 1: Trainingstest (Kompletter TMS bungstest)
- Meditrain Band 1: Lsungsschlssel
- Meditrain Band 2: Figuren und Fakten lernen
- Meditrain Band 3: Schlauchfiguren
- Meditrain Band 4: Muster Zuordnen
- Meditrain Band 5: Diagramme und Tabellen
- Meditrain Band 6: Quantitative und Formale Probleme
- Meditrain: Aufgabensammlung zu den Untertests: Figuren lernen,Fakten lernen,Muster zuordnen,Schlauchfiguren

- ITB Consulting: Test fr medizinische Studiengnge 1, Originalversion 1 des TMS
- ITB Consulting: Test fr medizinische Studiengnge 2, Originalversion 2 des TMS

- bungsmaterial fr den Medizinertest EMS & TMS "Quantitative und formale Probleme"
- bungsmateriel fr den Medizinertest EMS & TMS "Textverstndnis"
(Beides von www.studenten-ems-vorbereitung.de)


Die bungsbcher sind so gut wie neu, da nie (auer mit Bleistift und dann wegradiert) hereingeschrieben oder markiert wurde.
Lediglich die letzten beiden bungshefte von "studenten-ems-vorbereitung" wurden bereits teilweise markiert, knnen aber ohne Probleme bearbeitet werden.
Ich habe mir die Hefte fr den TMS 2013 gekauft und sie haben mir sehr viel geholfen. Mit diesem Komplettpaket hat man definitiv alle Bereiche des TMS abgedeckt, sodass man gut vorbereitet den Test antreten kann.

Die bungsbcher haben bei Neukauf einen Wert von ca. 250
Ich verkaufe sie aber fr 120 im Komplettpaket und bernehme die Versandkosten  :Smilie: 

Bei Interesse schreibt mir einfach persnlich auf medi-learn oder eine Email an feldhaus_lukas@web.de

----------


## Melina93

Hey, nicht das dieser toller Thread noch einschlft.
Klicke mich jetzt auch mal wieder rein, wo keine Aufgaben mehr besprochen werden...ich glaube ich werde noch wahnsinnig bis zum 30.Juni  :Smilie:

----------


## BraxtonStyle

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe folgende TMS/EMS-Trainingsbcher zu verkaufen:
> 
> - Meditrain Band 1: Trainingstest (Kompletter TMS bungstest)
> - Meditrain Band 1: Lsungsschlssel
> - Meditrain Band 2: Figuren und Fakten lernen
> - Meditrain Band 3: Schlauchfiguren
> - Meditrain Band 4: Muster Zuordnen
> ...



Ich knnte einige davon gebrauchen ! ;)
Man kann dir keine PN schreiben ...

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Hey, nicht das dieser toller Thread noch einschlft.
> Klicke mich jetzt auch mal wieder rein, wo keine Aufgaben mehr besprochen werden...ich glaube ich werde noch wahnsinnig bis zum 30.Juni


ich dachte anfangs auch, dass ich total durchdrehe; tu ich aber (bis jetzt) nicht. ich denk eigentlich kaum daran, zhle aber die tage bis zum 30.6. ;D ich denk mir immer, dass es auf jeden fall klappt. die Gefahr enttuscht zu werden ist dann zwar umso grer, aber enttuscht sein werde ich auf jeden Fall, wenn es nicht reichen sollte.

----------


## Melina93

> ich dachte anfangs auch, dass ich total durchdrehe; tu ich aber (bis jetzt) nicht. ich denk eigentlich kaum daran, zhle aber die tage bis zum 30.6. ;D ich denk mir immer, dass es auf jeden fall klappt. die Gefahr enttuscht zu werden ist dann zwar umso grer, aber enttuscht sein werde ich auf jeden Fall, wenn es nicht reichen sollte.


Cool, ich wschte ich knnte dem 30. Juni auch so lssig entgegenblicken, echt bemerkenswert  :Smilie: 
Sooo lange ist es ja gar nicht mehr und inzwischen mchte ich fast nicht, dass der 30. Juni kommt, weil diese Ungewissheit ist angenehmer, als ein verhauener TMS.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Cool, ich wschte ich knnte dem 30. Juni auch so lssig entgegenblicken, echt bemerkenswert 
> Sooo lange ist es ja gar nicht mehr und inzwischen mchte ich fast nicht, dass der 30. Juni kommt, weil diese Ungewissheit ist angenehmer, als ein verhauener TMS.


ist es denn auch wirklich der 30.? auf der TMS-Seite stand doch mal irgendwas vom 27., oder? beim Test sagte die Testleiterin allerdings auch 30.6. ... Auf jeden Fall werde ich mit Sicherheit in der letzten Woche vor dem Ergebnis durchdrehen und v. a. am 30. wenn das Ergebnis nicht sofort online ist!

----------


## Sum93

> Cool, ich wschte ich knnte dem 30. Juni auch so lssig entgegenblicken, echt bemerkenswert 
> Sooo lange ist es ja gar nicht mehr und inzwischen mchte ich fast nicht, dass der 30. Juni kommt, weil diese Ungewissheit ist angenehmer, als ein verhauener TMS.



Wie bitte?  :Big Grin:  Ungewissheit is viel schlimmer. Wills wissen!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bank0

> Wie bitte?  Ungewissheit is viel schlimmer. Wills wissen!!


Sehe ich auch so!  :Big Grin:  hoffentlich luft das alles vernnftig mit der Auswertung.. Aber ich hoffe mal das wird alles stichprobenartig auch von Hand ausgewertet  :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

Also bei mir hngt es tatschlich von der Tagesform ab... 

Ich schwanke immer zwischen "oh mann ich will es jetzt sofort auf der Stelle erfahren" und "oh gott was mach ich wenn die letzten Stunden angebrochen sind *waaaaarrrh*"

Es ist so absolut, damit komm ich gar nich klar...

----------


## Puschll

Ohhhh... Ich will das Ergebnis jetzt haben ;(
Hab heute mit einer geredet, die meinte sie hat total das schlechte Gefhl...
Irgendwie ging's allen Leuten, mit denen ich gesprochen habe nicht so besonders... 
Ich fand den eigentlich ganz gut... -,- bin nur mal gespannt ob mein Bauchgefhl mit dem Endergebnis bereinstimmt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Melina93

Bei mir ist es auch ein Hin-und Her zwischen " Ach, es war ganz ok" und " Oh Gott, du warst su unkonzentriert und mde, das kann einfach nicht reichen bei der Konkurrenz"  :Big Grin: 
Mal sehen, ich bin echt gespannt.

----------


## Kefir9000

Ich will doch nur max. unter den besten 20 % sein mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!
BITTTTTTTTTTE!!!!!!

----------


## weitwech

@Kefir: moi aussi  :Frown: 

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

ich bin mal wieder an nem globalen Tiefpunkt angelangt.. 
mir setzt diese Warterei extrem zu, auch deshalb weil ich (wenn ich so recht berlege) keine wirkliche Alternative habe..
Hab mich zwar fr diverse Ausbildungspltze und freie FSJ-Stellen beworben, aber gehrt hab ich leider noch nix  :Frown: 

Ich hng quasi derzeit in der Luft, und hab noch keinen richtigen Plan wie ich das ganze angehn soll, wenn ich den test verbummelt haben sollte...

Wie schauts denn bei euch aus??? Habt ihr alle nen Plan B?? was macht ihr denn wenns nich so kommt wie erwartet oder erhofft  :Frown:

----------


## Zetsuna

Ich kann leider nur zu gut verstehen!
Ich wei auch nicht so richtig, was ich machen soll, falls es nix wird...
Ich studier im Mom noch was anderes, aber das will ich auf keinen Fall zu Ende machen.
Vielleicht noch ne Ausbildung?
Der TMS muss einfach gut werden!!  :bhh:

----------


## Puschll

.....

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich musste auch gerade daran denken, wo wir heute vor drei Wochen gesessen haben! Wahnsinn, schon wieder 3 Wochen her!!! Bis zum Ergebnis mssen wir auch "nur" noch 5 Wochen warten. Oh man, ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt. Ich muss mindestens unter die 20% kommen um zum SS 'ne Chance zu haben, fr das Winteresemester mssten es schon die besten 10% sein. Ich hoffe sehr, dass alle medi-learn-tms-teilnehmer gut abgeschnitten haben!!! Wuuuuah!

----------


## Melina93

Ich muss leider dank meines schlechten Abis auch unter die beten 10% kommen, um ne Chance zu haben. Das macht einen so fertig zu wissen, dass man super gewesen sein muss.
Meine Alternative ist Riga oder ein naturiwssenschaftliches Studium...beides aber nur Plan ZZ...

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Meine Alternative ist Riga oder ein naturiwssenschaftliches Studium...beides aber nur Plan ZZ...


Hast du dich in Riga beworben zum WS?

----------


## Liliac

Wollte nur mal eben ein hallo fr euch dalassen und sagen, dass ich euch immernoch ganz fest die Daumen Drcke und mitfiebere.
Und eine plan B hatte ich damals auch nicht, ihr seid also nicht die einzigen planlosen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sum93

Ich brauch mit meinen 1,7 auch 20%, fr Regensburg oder Erlangen (meine Zielunis) eher 10%.
Muss aber sagen, dass ich mir weniger Stress mache als erwartet, mein Motto: Ind Hosen schei*** kannst dir spter immer noch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

> Hast du dich in Riga beworben zum WS?


Ja, ich hatte mich bereits letztes Jahr beworben und wurde auch genommen. Habe den Platz aber damals um ein Jahr verschoben und knnte theoretisch im Februar anfangen. Hast du dich auch beworben?  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ja, ich hatte mich bereits letztes Jahr beworben und wurde auch genommen. Habe den Platz aber damals um ein Jahr verschoben und knnte theoretisch im Februar anfangen. Hast du dich auch beworben?


Ah okay, ja ich habe mich zum Wintesemester beworben und eine Zusage an der LU. Wo wrdest du anfangen?

----------


## Melina93

> Ah okay, ja ich habe mich zum Wintesemester beworben und eine Zusage an der LU. Wo wrdest du anfangen?


An der RSU...aber ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, dass es nicht so weit kommt. Weil ich a) nicht so gut bin in Englisch und b) ich eigentlich mir das finanziell null leisten kann. Aber gut, in Deutschland darf man mit 1,9 leider nicht whlerisch sein. 
Mal sehen, was der TMS bringt. Vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein Wunder  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> An der RSU...aber ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich, dass es nicht so weit kommt. Weil ich a) nicht so gut bin in Englisch und b) ich eigentlich mir das finanziell null leisten kann. Aber gut, in Deutschland darf man mit 1,9 leider nicht whlerisch sein. 
> Mal sehen, was der TMS bringt. Vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein Wunder


HamNat in Magdeburg ist keine Alternative?

----------


## Melina93

> HamNat in Magdeburg ist keine Alternative?


Doch, schon  :Big Grin:  Aber wenn mein TMS schlecht ist, dann werde ich so frustiert sein, dass ich wohl fr nichts mehr zu gebrauchen sein werde...und eignetlich mchte ich den HamNat in HH machen, aber ob das was wird, ist ja auch so ne Frage. Naja, jetzt mssen wir so oder so warten auf das TMS-Ergebnis. Weil das kann ich null einschtzen.

----------


## Krjssi

das klingt ja recht gut bei allen.

ich bin super aufgeregt.
an sich war's ja nicht schlecht, wre ich nicht beim ankreuzen vor aufregung in der zeile verrutscht :/

war schon komisch beim medz. naturw. gv dann bei der letzten frage zu merken dass es nix mehr zum ankreuzen gibt !

man knnte sich dafr schlagen...

wann kommt das ergebnis?

----------


## weitwech

oh weia.. das klingt gar nich gut..

wobei, wer wei vielleicht war ja dass grad deine rettung  :Smilie: 

ne aber mal im ernst.. ich denke wenn es bei den anderen untertests bei dir einigermaen gut gelaufen kann man sich so nen patzer dann doch erlauben.. wobei ich mich auch grn und blau rgern wrde..

die ergebnisse sind frhestens am 27., sptestens am 30 juni abrufbereit!

----------


## Melina93

Auweia, das ist ja mega rgerlich! Aber das muss ja nicht heien, dass du alles falsch hast. Vielleicht wird es nicht ganz so schlimm.

----------


## *milkakuh*

..."nur" noch knappe 5 Wochen....

----------


## *milkakuh*

...nur noch 4 Wochen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laura12

Ja, aber ich bin echt froh, dass ich Momentan viel zu tun hab und so noch nicht nervs bin  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ICH WILL JETZT EEEEEENDLICH DIESES DOOFE TESTERGEBNIS!!!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kefir9000

Mallll eine Frage  :Smilie: 
Sollte es der Fall sein, dass man im Adh mehrere Zusagen bekommt, wrde man dann eine Liste zugeschickt bekommen wo dann drauf steht wo man sich immatrikulieren knnte , oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen ?

----------


## davo

Man bekommt immer nur (maximal) einen Studienplatz. Deswegen muss man die Unis ja auch reihen  :hmmm...:

----------


## nigi-medi

> das klingt ja recht gut bei allen.
> 
> ich bin super aufgeregt.
> an sich war's ja nicht schlecht, wre ich nicht beim ankreuzen vor aufregung in der zeile verrutscht :/
> 
> war schon komisch beim medz. naturw. gv dann bei der letzten frage zu merken dass es nix mehr zum ankreuzen gibt !
> 
> man knnte sich dafr schlagen...
> 
> wann kommt das ergebnis?



Einmal in der Zeile verrutschen geht ja noch. Bei Diagramme und Tabellen ist mir das sogar zweimal passiert  -.- *kopf gegen Tischkante knall
War eben die letzte Aufg.gruppe, wusste nicht mehr wo links und rechts ist xD Naja das Ergebnis wird ja zeigen WIE katastrophal es letztendlich war  :Smilie:

----------


## Basket123

Nochmal eine Frage zu dem AdH:
Wenn ich jetzt folgendes habe:
1.OP: Tbingen
2.OP: Heidelberg-Mannheim
3.OP Ulm
...
Und ich jetzt in Tbingen und Ulm eine Zusage bekommen wrde, msste ich dann nach Tbingen oder knnte ich auch nach Ulm gehen?

----------


## *milkakuh*

Du bekommst nur an einer Uni eine Zusage. Reicht es im ersten Verfahren nicht fr Tbingen aber fr Ulm wird dir der Platz erstmal "reserviert", kannst du dann im spteren Verfahren in Tbingen zugelassen werden, bekommst du nur fr Tbingen eine Zusage, weil das ja deine erste OP ist. Ich hoffe, das war so halbwegs verstndlich... :bhh:

----------


## Sum93

Um diesen Thread mal wieder zu beleben:

Was sind eure Plne falls es mit TMS nicht klappt? ;D

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Um diesen Thread mal wieder zu beleben:
> 
> Was sind eure Plne falls es mit TMS nicht klappt? ;D


- durchdrehen
- wahrscheinlich schreien und weinen 
- vllt Amok laufen?!

Wirklich! Es MUSS einfach klappen!!

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Um diesen Thread mal wieder zu beleben:
> 
> Was sind eure Plne falls es mit TMS nicht klappt? ;D


Also

Option 1: Auf eine Zusage aus Wien hoffen

Option 2: An einer privaten Hoschule bewerben

Option 3: Im europischen Ausland studieren 

Irgendetwas wird schon klappen

Ach bevor ich es vergess  :Big Grin: 

Option 1a) Auf eine Zusage fr ein Teilstudienplatz hoffen (irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen ;) )


Wenn alles nicht klappt wird hchstwahrscheinlich ein FSJ in Mexiko folgen (wre auch richtig cool ... ein ganz anderes Gesundheitssystem kennenzulernen wre gar nicht mal so verkehrt)

----------


## Sum93

> - durchdrehen
> - wahrscheinlich schreien und weinen 
> - vllt Amok laufen?!
> 
> Wirklich! Es MUSS einfach klappen!!


Haha, das nenn ich mal kompromisslos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Melina93

Ich wrde wahrscheinlich erst einmal mich in mein Bett verkriechen und ne Nacht durchheulen, dann kommt die Aggrophase, dann die Fressphase und danach vielleicht die Phase in der ich vernnftig werde und berlege, was ich machen kann  :Smilie:

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Ich hab schon mal eine Ausbildung zur OTA sicher, nebenbei luft noch Ungarn und Graz, aber ich hoffe ganz einfach mal, dass der TMS ganz gut war ;)

----------


## lauralina

Ein alternativ Studium anfangen & nebenbei vielleicht eine Ausbildung machen
Chemie, Lebensmittelchemie, Molecular Life Science vielleicht

und ausbildung (dafr schlgt sich jetzt mindestens die Hlfte der Forenbesucher an den Kopf) als Heilpraktikerin

----------


## Sitrone

Ich werde weiter Pharmazie studieren  :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------


## Zetsuna

@Sitrone: Du machst auch Pharma?
Aber ich finds soo bld, ich mag gar nicht drber nachdenken, dass ich das evtl. weiter mache...  :grrrr....:

----------


## weitwech

Melina93s Aussage trifft bei mir absolut ins Schwarze...

ich hoffe ich werde nich gezwungen eine Ausbildung anzutreten auf die ich so gar keine Lust habe...
ansonsten mach ich halt des fsj, bis die ausbildung beginnt  :Frown: 

momentan bin ich aber auch voll gut abgelenkt durch mein praktikum im Krankenhaus.. und am abend bin ich total kaputt und erschpft, und falle gleich in den schlaf.. so komm ich nich in meine Hamster-Rad-Gedanken rein...

diese stagnation macht mir aber sehr zu schaffen..
ich will dieses ergebnis einfach wissen, auch wenn ich auf ein gutes ergebnis hoffe und bibbere, so mchte ichs auch wissen wenns nich so gut war.. um einfach wieder weiterplanen und weiterdenken zu knnen...

----------


## Sitrone

> @Sitrone: Du machst auch Pharma?
> Aber ich finds soo bld, ich mag gar nicht drber nachdenken, dass ich das evtl. weiter mache...


Ja momentan studiere ich das noch ;) 
Mir gefllts zwar schon und ist auch interessant aber der Beruf danach spricht mich nicht so wahnsinnig an. Wie sieht's bei dir aus?

----------


## EVT

bei mir wre es andersherum, ich fnde das studium bld, aber den beruf spter gut. wie wre es denn mit kh-apo? das ist noch am ehesten am arztberuf dran.

----------


## Zetsuna

Nee, also KH-Apo ist der Horror fr mich  :bhh: 
am besten noch Zytostatika-Abteilung, ich hasse alles was mit herstellen zu tun hat  :hmmm...: 
Deshalb wrs schon optimal, wenn der TMS mich endlich befreien knnte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sitrone

Ich wrde vermutlich promovieren und dann versuchen in der Industrie Richtung Forschung und Entwicklung ttig zu sein..

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich bin nur noch am Tage, Stunden und Dienste zhlen, bis ich endlich mehr weiss.
Wenn das Ergebnis allerdings gut ist, aber nicht solo gut, dass ich mir sicher kann genommen zu werden, geht das Bangen allerdings weiter bis September ...

Ich bin echt ein sehr ungeduldiger Mensch und ich hasse es zu warten. Irgendwie habe ich auch keinen richtigen Plan B, auer nchstes Jahr sterreich oder Ham-Nat ...
Natrlich klingt es am naheliegendsten einfach meine Ausbildung zu beenden, allerdings macht sie mir berhaupt keinen Spa und ich weiss nicht wie ich (mind.) 2 weitere Jahre berstehen soll ... :/

----------


## EVT

und eine andere ausbildung? zwei jahre sind auch ganz schn lange.

----------


## davo

> ich bin nur noch am Tage, Stunden und Dienste zhlen, bis ich endlich mehr weiss.
> Wenn das Ergebnis allerdings gut ist, aber nicht solo gut, dass ich mir sicher kann genommen zu werden, geht das Bangen allerdings weiter bis September ...
> 
> Ich bin echt ein sehr ungeduldiger Mensch und ich hasse es zu warten. Irgendwie habe ich auch keinen richtigen Plan B, auer nchstes Jahr sterreich oder Ham-Nat ...
> Natrlich klingt es am naheliegendsten einfach meine Ausbildung zu beenden, allerdings macht sie mir berhaupt keinen Spa und ich weiss nicht wie ich (mind.) 2 weitere Jahre berstehen soll ... :/


Ich wei nicht wie deine Daten sind (Abiturjahrgang, DN, usw.) und wie dein finanzieller Background aussieht, aber ich persnlich fnde es durchaus interessant die Wartezeit durch ein Studium im Ausland zu berbrcken, z.B. in sterreich. In drei Jahren hat man einen Bachelor, der kann sogar spter nochmal hilfreich sein (z.B. wenn er in Wirtschaftswissenschaften ist) und hat dennoch Wartezeit angesammelt. Wenn man nicht auf das Geld das man in der Ausbildung verdient angewiesen ist sicher eine interessante Variante. Ansonsten: Medizinstudium in Rumnien. Ist an den billigeren Unis schtzungsweise um nichts teurer als ein Medizinstudium in Deutschland.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Studium im Ausland kann ich mir nicht leisten und auf die Wartezeit bin ich auf Grund meiner DN nicht angewiesen. Es bleibt also nur das AdH ...

----------


## Paul007

Guten Morgen  :Smilie: 

ich habe einmal ne wichtige frage: man kann ja seine adh-reihenfolge einmalig neu festlegen bei hochschulstart, nachdem man sein tms-ergebnis erhalten hat. wer informiert aber die unis, bei denen man sich ja ggf. jetzt neu bewirbt und an deren auswahlverfahren teilnimmt?! bernimmt das hochschulstart, oder muss man jede uni, die man jetzt neu angegeben hat, selber informieren, indem man denen ein zettel schickt mit der neuen reihenfolge?? ich meine gerade die unis, die eine direkt-bewerbung verlangen (z.B. Heidelberg), denen man ja das tms-ergebnis, fsj-bescheinigungen, etc. auch direkt schicken muss. wisst ihr mehr? wre sehr dankbart ber antworten !  :Smilie: 

lg

----------


## Krjssi

> Um diesen Thread mal wieder zu beleben:
> 
> Was sind eure Plne falls es mit TMS nicht klappt? ;D


erstmal Abi fertig machen :p

hab den TMS nur so als 'absicherung' gemacht,
wenn's eben fr den Zahnmedizinschnitt doch nicht reicht.
Hab ich im TMS versagt muss ich wohl nchstes Jahr in der 12.ten alles geben..

----------


## Puschll

Also falls es nicht klappt... dreh ich durch!!!

... dann werde ich erstmal eine Woche lag auf mich selbst sauer sein, anschlieend einen Termin beim Friseur vereinbaren
 -> Frustschnitt!
Und letzten Endes Zahnmedizin studieren und dann eine alte verkappte Zahnrztin mit Kack-Frisur werden, die viel lieber Humanmed gemacht htte ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> auf die Wartezeit bin ich auf Grund meiner DN nicht angewiesen. Es bleibt also nur das AdH ...


Das heit im Umkehrschluss, dass du nach der Ausbildung gute Chancen httest, falls es jetzt doch noch nicht klappt! Das sind doch gute Aussichten! ;)

----------


## piaca

im Juli den Med-At in Wien versuchen und dann im August den Ham-Nat...
und wenn das alles nicht klappt, werde ich total verzweifeln. Einen Plan fr den Fall habe ich nmlich nicht -.-

----------


## Sum93

Oh, schon viele Antworten hier  :Smilie: 

Wenns bei mir nicht klappt: Nchstes Jahr Ham-Nat und EMS.
Dann wrs Ausbildung ^^ 
Aber ich denke positiv, TMS wird schon hinhauen  :Big Grin:

----------


## spirit of india

> Um diesen Thread mal wieder zu beleben:
> 
> Was sind eure Plne falls es mit TMS nicht klappt? ;D


erstmal frustriert sein, dann weiterhin in meinem job arbeiten und auf ein wunder warten  :Big Grin: 

ich hab eh ein schlechtes gefhl -.-" hab das jetzt ne weile ganz gut unterdrcken knnen, aber bin froh wenn ende juni ist, und ich endlich wei, wie meine chancen stehen.

----------


## DrAcula

Ich dreh auch schon richtig durch. Bin aufgrund meiner DN von 1,8 trotz Ausbildung auf den Test angewiesen. Der muss einfach einigermaen was bringen, ansonsten wei ich nicht, wie es weitergehen soll :/

----------


## Ani90

> erstmal frustriert sein, dann weiterhin in meinem job arbeiten und auf ein wunder warten 
> 
> ich hab eh ein schlechtes gefhl -.-" hab das jetzt ne weile ganz gut unterdrcken knnen, aber bin froh wenn ende juni ist, und ich endlich wei, wie meine chancen stehen.


Das kann ich genau so besttigen...

----------


## spirit of india

> Das kann ich genau so besttigen...


dann sind wir schonmal zwei  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krjssi

seid ihr auch so mega nervs wie ich?
 :Big Grin: 

das ist doch unglaublich

----------


## Melina93

Jaaaaaaa und wie...furchtbar diese Warterei. Ich wnschte, die knnten das schneller machen, msste doch irgendwie mglich sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin eigentlich recht entspannt. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich schon einen Platz in Riga habe. Aber mittlerweile sind es ja auch nur noch 2,5 Wochen!  :Grinnnss!:  Die kriegen wir jetzt auch noch rum!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@ milka: wow riga, echt cool. Besser als warten. Dann viel glck dir

----------


## *milkakuh*

> @ milka: wow riga, echt cool. Besser als warten. Dann viel glck dir


Dankeschn!  :Grinnnss!: 

...nur noch 2 Wochen!!!!

----------


## Melina93

Aaaaaaaaaah, so spannend  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ani90

Oh man wie ich diese Spannung hasse  :Gefllt mir nicht!:  und das schlimmste ist zu wissen, dass es noch schlimmer wird...war damals als ich die Ergebnisse zu meiner Ausbildung bekommen hab genauso, ich bin in den letzten Stunden nur noch mit Tunnelblick rum gerannt und hab gar nichts mehr geschnallt...

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Dankeschn! 
> 
> ...nur noch 2 Wochen!!!!



Ach Du SXXXXX das habe ich aufgrund des ganzen Med-AT-Lernstress total vergessen! Na ja, ich mache mir aber nicht allzu Hoffnungen ... ich gehe davon aus, dass das Testergebnis mir trotzdem nicht weiterhelfen wird! Dennoch war es ein Versuch  wert ...


Ich wnsche euch trotzdem viel Glck, dass das Ergebnis euren Vorstellungen entspricht ;)

----------


## Oneironautin

Ach ihr erinnert mich gerade daran, dass der Sommer ja ein einziges Warten wird... mache den EMS in der Schweiz in 3 Wochen und hatte irgendwie im Kopf: danach ist erstmal alles gut... :/

----------


## Puschll

Wann glaubt ihr sind die Ergebnisse online? Beim Test hie es an 30. ... Ist aber ein Sonntag, da stellt doch niemand was online. Im Internet steht 27.-30.... Hoffentlich kommen sie schon am 27. ... Nchsten Donnerstag! AHhhh... Bin schon so gespannt wie alle abgeschnitten haben.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt und hoffe, dass die Ergebnisse schon am 27.06. online sind...

@Oneironautin: Viel Erfolg schonmal fr den EMS! Falls du noch irgendwelche Tipps brauchst oder Fragen hast kannst du die gerne hier stellen. Der EMS ist ja doch sehr hnlich zum TMS... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## spirit of india

ich hoffe auch das die ergebnisse am 27.6. schon da sind, ich kanns kaum abwarten

----------


## Erdbeermond

Letztes Jahr kamen die Ergebnisse glaub ich sogar erst nach dem angekndigten Termin

----------


## Oneironautin

Danke *milkakuh*

Ich hoffe, Eure Ergebnisse sind schnell da und gut! Ihr msst ja noch rechnen mit der Abinote und so oder? Hier zhlt nur der Test... 
Im Moment habe ich keine direkte Frage, ich mache morgen den ersten Ernstfalltest, danach kann es gut sein, dass ein paar auftauchen. 

Liebe Grsse
Oneironautin

----------


## Sum93

Ach, auf die paar Tage ist doch echt geschi****  :Big Grin: 
27. oder 31. strt mich a scho nimmer  :Big Grin:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

also ich werde ab Donnerstag garantiert wie eine verrckte stndig wieder auf's Handy schauen, ob das verdammte Ergebnis endlich online ist. Ich glaub' ich muss mich da echt zusammenreien!
Und wehe die Ergebnisse kommen wirklich erst nach dem angekndigten Termin!! daaaaaannnn ... ;D

----------


## Melina93

Sum93, ich gebe dir total recht...auf den einen oder anderen Tag kommt es auch nicht mehr an. Sie haben uns ja eh schon ewig warten lassen. Wobei ich es schon dreist finde, wenn sie sich nicht einmal an den Termin halten, obwohl sie ja wirklich genug Zeit hatten.
Aber am Ergebnis ndert das ja auch nichts  :Smilie:

----------


## DrAcula

> Sum93, ich gebe dir total recht...auf den einen oder anderen Tag kommt es auch nicht mehr an. Sie haben uns ja eh schon ewig warten lassen. Wobei ich es schon dreist finde, wenn sie sich nicht einmal an den Termin halten, obwohl sie ja wirklich genug Zeit hatten.
> Aber am Ergebnis ndert das ja auch nichts


Naja, dass mit dem "genug Zeit" ist immer so 'ne Sache, wenn ich an die Schulzeit zurckdenke. Wer wei, wie kompliziert die Auswertung wirklich ist ;)

----------


## Melina93

> Naja, dass mit dem "genug Zeit" ist immer so 'ne Sache, wenn ich an die Schulzeit zurckdenke. Wer wei, wie kompliziert die Auswertung wirklich ist ;)


Graz hat es letztes Jahr auch in der halben Zeit hinbekommen. Hamburg hat natrlich weniger Leute beim HamNat und schaffen es dann in 3 Tagen. Will mich nicht beschweren, ich warte auch. Finde es immer nur im Vergleich bisschen dreist. Nicht dreist, weil ich ihnen dieses Recht nicht einrume, sondern weil es offensichtlich ja schneller gehen wrde. Das Prinzip ist ja immer gleich  :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

Ich kann weder nen schritt vor noch zurck machen, selbst ob ich nen anderen weg whlen sollte hngt dies von diesem test ab... 

mir fllt gerade ein, dass ich whrend des mathe untertests einfach angefangen hab zu essen, ich war einfach malos berfordert mit der flle an physik 8o(

aber ich muss auch sagen so langsam schleicht sich mehr und mehr ein schlechtes gefhl ein..

----------


## *milkakuh*

Im besten Fall nur noch eine Woche warten!!!  :Grinnnss!:  ich drck uns allen die Daumen!

----------


## Ani90

Ich habs gewusst, erst rege ich mich total auf dass es noch sooo lange dauert und jetzt wo die zeit immer krzer wird, ist mir jetzt schon ganz bel  :kotzen:  aber so geht es wahrscheinlich den meisten hier  :Smilie:

----------


## Liliac

Uuuuh wie aufregend, da fhl ich mich gleich wieder ein Jahr in der Zeit zurck versetzt  :Big Grin:  

Kleiner Tip fr die kommenden Tage: schaut morgens nach ob das Ergebnis da ist, wenn erstmal alle mitkriegen, dass die Ergebnisse da sind dann Crasht der Server von denen  :Big Grin: 

Ich war damals auch so furchtbar aufgeregt, mir wird dann auch noch immer richtig schlecht  :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ja ich bin auch richtig aufgeregt und mir wird jetzt schon kotzschlecht, wenn ich dran denke, wie ich das Dokument downloade...Ich bin echt gespannt! 6-9 Tage left...

----------


## Melina93

Jaaa, so die letzten Sekunden, bevor man das Ergebnis sieht...Horror pur.

----------


## *milkakuh*

...nur noch 4-7 Tage. Man bin ich gespannt!

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> ...nur noch 4-7 Tage. Man bin ich gespannt!


Ja, so allmhlich steigt bei mir auch die Nervositt! Ich hoffe nur, dass mich das Testergebnis zumindest "ein wenig" weiterhilft...

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich halt die Spannung bald nicht mehr aus  :Big Grin: 
bin auch mega gespannt was ihr anderen so fr Ergebnisse habe und wer dann bald alles zu studieren beginnt und wo  :Smilie:

----------


## medzahp

Weis eigentlich jmnd wie viele Leute dieses Jahr am Test teilgenommen haben?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Weis eigentlich jmnd wie viele Leute dieses Jahr am Test teilgenommen haben?


Letzendlich knapp 11.000...

Edit: Der Server von der TMS-Seite scheint jetzt schon schlapp zu machen....zumindest wird das TMS-Anmeldeportal bei mir nicht geladen. Na das kann ja was werden...

----------


## PumpkinSouup

steht bei euch auch an der Seite:
Ihr aktueller Status: Sie haben ihre Einladung abgerufen.
Ihre nchsten Schritte: Der Test findet am 04. Mai 2013 statt. Viel Erfolg!

??

Find' ich uerst komisch, ist mir auch gerade erst aufgefallen. Ich hoffe die haben nicht bersehen, dass ich teilgenommen habe ;)

----------


## Qui

Keine Sorge, steht bei mir auch da ;)

----------


## Melina93

Ich werde so einen Herzkasper kriegen, wenn sich die Seite dann nicht ldt. Man wrde ja meinen, dass in unserem Zeitalter so ein Problem zu beheben wre...
11000? Ist ja gar nicht so viel, wie ich erwartet hatte. Hier in Erlangen war kaum ein Platz frei geblieben.

----------


## medzahp

Ich htte jetzt auch auf mehr Teilnehmen getippt  :Big Grin: . Letztes Jahr glaub ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben warens noch  ca13000

----------


## *milkakuh*

...nur noch 3 mal schlafen, wenn's gut luft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ja hoffentlich!!! die htten einfach EINEN festen Tag nennen sollen und Basta! nicht "zwischen 27. und 30." -> so wird man doch nur umso aufgeregter, jedesmal wenn das Ergebnis noch nicht online ist ...

----------


## MediPrincess

Ich habe Angst  :Frown:

----------


## Sum93

> ...nur noch 3 mal schlafen, wenn's gut luft



Milkakuh, unser lebender Countdown  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich habe Angst


Hast Du denn schon Plne, wenn das Ergebnis nicht deinen Vorstellungen ensprechen wrde???

Hast Du dich auch im Ausland beworben??

----------


## Zetsuna

Vielleicht morgen... hoffentlich morgen!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## weitwech

Ich werd farickt.. wie man hier so schn sagt.. 

:-S

----------


## Ani90

ich versuch mir wirklich einzureden, dass es nun jetzt auch sinnlos ist sich verrckt zu machen, denn ich kann ja doch nichts mehr dran ndern...aber ehrlich gesagt ich bin schon halb am durchdrehen  :Wand:  (und das geht wahrscheinlich so weiter bis zum 30.06.)

----------


## Echolon

Ich kann es auch nicht mehr erwarten... Vermutlich dauerst tatschlich bis zum 30., eventuell dauerte sogar noch einen Tag lnger, so wie letztes Jahr :/

Ich wei gar nicht, wie ich die nchsten Tage berleben soll  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Ich bin auch schon ganz hippelig!!!

Zumal ich den Test berhaupt nicht abschtzen konnte, wie gut oder schlecht er war...

Sch****...ich wills eigl gar nicht wissen :P 
Sicherlich bin ich nach dem Ergebnis einfach nur frustiert.... :Frown:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Hallo zusammen,

was meint Ihr, werden die Ergebnisse automatisch in unser Account hineingestellt, sodass man evtl. schon um 0.00h gucken kann???

----------


## Liliac

Nein, eher nicht

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Nein, eher nicht


ach schade!

----------


## Liliac

Ich wei, keiner von uns konnte es sich verkneifen doch mal um kurz nach zwlf nachzuschauen, auch bei den zulassungsbescheiden nicht  :Big Grin:  
Schauen kann man ja mal, aber es wird eher morgens kommen, wenn es dann kommt. So um 9 waren die glaube ich letztes Jahr da

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Ich wei, keiner von uns konnte es sich verkneifen doch mal um kurz nach zwlf nachzuschauen, auch bei den zulassungsbescheiden nicht  
> Schauen kann man ja mal, aber es wird eher morgens kommen, wenn es dann kommt. So um 9 waren die glaube ich letztes Jahr da



Danke fr den Hinweis  :Big Grin:

----------


## Echolon

DIE ERGEBNISSE SIND ONLINE! ..... Spa  :Big Grin: 



Ich glaube, wir knnen jetzt einfach ins Bett gehen und morgen frh werden wir schon sehen, ob's was gibt. Heute Nacht bestimmt nicht mehr! Gute Nacht  :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich glaube heute kommt das Ergebnis nicht mehr...Stellen wir uns mal auf morgen ein... :Grinnnss!:  Oh man hab heute Nacht schon davon getrumt......Hab getrumt, dass ich 117 Punkte erreicht habe, das wrde wahrscheinlich bei Weitem nicht reichen... :hmmm...:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich hab auch davon getrumt  :Big Grin:  hatte die Note 2,2 und hab im Traum rumgeschrien und geheult und dann bin ich aufgewacht  :Big Grin:  Gott sei Dank hab ich nicht wirklich geheult  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

Ich dachte hier jubbeln jetzt alle wegen nem tollen Ergebnis!!!

Die vom TMS lassen sich ja sehr LANGE ZEIT!!!

----------


## Echolon

Sowas hab ich vorgestern schon getrumt! Bin aufgewacht und war total schlecht gelaunt, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass wir die Ergebnisse ja erst in ein paar Tagen bekommen  :Smilie: 


Ich hab echt keine Lust mehr zu warten... 

http://youtu.be/rTyN-vvFIkE

----------


## med_erna

ich hab auch davon getrumt... prozentrang 62, na dann kann ich wohl einpacken -.-
letztes jahr war die ergebnisse erst am 29.06. so gegen 10 uhr da... die machen es aber auch echt spannend!

----------


## MediPrincess

Sie wollen die Spannung halten  :Big Grin:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

die TMS-Seite ist jetzt schon berlastet -.-

Wollte gerade zum 1000.x nachschauen und jetzt ldt die Seite nicht mehr ...

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> Sie wollen die Spannung halten


Verstehen tu ich das alles trotzdem nicht! An den sterreichischen MedUnis bewerben sich tausende und das System schafft es die Ergebnisse innerhalb von wenigen Wochen zu ermitteln!!

----------


## Zaphir

> die TMS-Seite ist jetzt schon berlastet -.-
> 
> Wollte gerade zum 1000.x nachschauen und jetzt ldt die Seite nicht mehr ...


Das ist meist ein gutes Zeichen.  Knnte sein, dass sie gerade die Ergebnisse hochladen. Aber ich will nicht zu viel versprechen ;)

----------


## BDesi94

Also eigentlich hatte ich ja damit abgefunden, dass mit dem Ergebnis heute nicht mehr zu rechnen ist.
Aber die Tatsache, dass die Seite jetzt nicht mehr ldt macht mich jetzt doch etwas nervs.

----------


## Echolon

Da es von einer Minute auf die andere pltzlich Probleme gab, tippe ich eher nicht auf eine berlastung. Eher Wartung/Upload. Die Spannung steigt... und ich darf ausgerechnet jetzt zur Arbeit.

----------


## Ani90

> Das ist meist ein gutes Zeichen.  Knnte sein, dass sie gerade die Ergebnisse hochladen. Aber ich will nicht zu viel versprechen ;)


Boah das nervt aber echt !!! Da wrde ich lieber lesen "Ergebnisse noch nicht verfgbar" als ob das ewige warten nicht schon reicht...

----------


## Sum93

Seite geht wieder ;)
Ergebnis ist aber nicht verfgbar :b

----------


## Laura12

Stimmt, wie mies  :Smilie:  hatte schon Hoffnung, dass man heute doch schon was hrt  :Smilie:

----------


## medzahp

meine theorie ist: die laden die ergebnisse stckweise hoch und deswegen kommt es immer mal wieder zur unerreichbarkeit der seite. Wenn dann alle ergebnisse aufm server sind werden sie freigeschaltet.  :Big Grin:

----------


## med_com

Wie wird das Ergebnis denn dargestellt? Nur die erreichten Punkte oder auch die Verbesserung die man erzielt hat? Wieviele Punkte bzw. was eine 0,X-Verbesserung bruchte ich, um mit 1,8 Chancen in Mannheim oder Regensburg zu haben?

----------


## Sofus

die verbesserung wird glaube ich nicht dargestellt, die ist ja bei jeder uni anders
ich denke mal es wird der prozentrang dargestellt, damit man weiss ob man  unter den besten 10 oder 20 prozent ist

----------


## Zaphir

> Wie wird das Ergebnis denn dargestellt? Nur die erreichten Punkte oder auch die Verbesserung die man erzielt hat? Wieviele Punkte bzw. was eine 0,X-Verbesserung bruchte ich, um mit 1,8 Chancen in Mannheim oder Regensburg zu haben?


Im Ergebnis werden die Punktzahlen fr die jeweilige Aufgaben im Verhltnis zu den anderen Teilnehmern angegeben ( 100 Punkte = durschnitt) und ebenso deine gesamt Punktzahl und deine quivalente Note.

Jede Uni hat ein eigenes System fr die Verwertung des Ergebnis. fr Mannheim/Heidelberg wird ein neues PunktSystem aufgestellt. Hierfr brauchtest du ca. min. 115-120 Punkte um in Mannheim eine Chance zuhaben (glaube ich).


Achja genau, du kriegst auch deinen Prozentrang angegeben. ;)

----------


## gblack

> Wieviele Punkte bzw. was eine 0,X-Verbesserung bruchte ich, um mit 1,8 Chancen in Mannheim oder Regensburg zu haben?


Mit 1,8 bruchtest du (auf Basis des NCs letzten Jahres) in Mannheim mindestens einen Testwert von 112 und in Regensburg wohl eher 90% anstatt 80%, da der NC dort letzes Jahr bei 1,3 lag, allerdings ohne TMS. Dieser wird das ganze noch einmal etwas anziehen lassen.

----------


## weitwech

DIE ERGEBNISSE SIND DA:::
ICH SCHWRS

----------


## Josef53

Hi Leute, ich habe mein Ergebnis bekommen, Euers msste auch runterladbar sein:

Prozentrangwert 100
Punktzahl: 155
Standardwert: 123

Ich raffs nicht, jetzt stehen mir mit 1,7 Tren und Tore offen............viel Glck Euch allen bei den Ergebnissen.

lg
Jos

----------


## Josef53

sorry, doppelpost

----------


## Qui

Yeahhhhhhhhh 

Prozentrang 92 trotz nur 7 Punkte im Konzentrieren arbeiten  :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

123 gelste Aufgaben, Prozentrang 81, Note 1,5

sagt mal.. heit das jetzt ich gehre zu den besten 19%??
sorry fr die blde Frage

----------


## Qui

Ja tust du  :Smilie:

----------


## Lisilein

oh mein gott
ich dachte es wre nicht so gut gelaufen
aber 150 punkte 1,0 und 99% ich freu mich sooooooo
jetzt hab ich doch noch ne chance  :Smilie: 
glckwunsch an euch andere

----------


## lauralina

ich bin total durcheinander...vielleicht kann mich hier mal jemand beruhigen
also mein abi ist 1,6
ich habe eine TMS Note von 1,3
einen Standartwert von 112
und ein erreichter % Rand von 90
das msste doch fr irgendeine uni reichen oder???

----------


## Zetsuna

Satz mit x...  :grrrr....:

----------


## weitwech

weitwech ist jetzt so nah wie noch nie an ihrem studienplatz...

----------


## Puschll

87 % und 1,4 ... AHHHHHHH ich tick aus!

----------


## Micha92

Prozentrang 96, Testwert 116, Abi 1,5
Meint ihr, dass das fr Heidelbeg reicht?

----------


## gblack

An alle Altabiturienten mit neuem TMS:

Eure Registriernummer wird euch im elektronischen Kontrollblatt bei AntOn ganz oben angezeigt (Ihr elektronisches Kontrollblatt (Reg.-Nr. xxxxxxxxxxxx)  :hmmm...:

----------


## daglsi

Standardwert 115    :Smilie: 
und Abi 1,1 

ich hoffe ebenfalls das reicht fr Heidelberg ;)

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

Mensch da fhl ich mich ja richtig schlecht... :Frown: 

Nur Prozentrang 61....naja ein satz mit x das war wohl nix...

Aber immerhin hab ich einen Studienplatz in Pecs sicher ;)

Glckwunsch an alle Glcklichen  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

Boah ich freu mich auch soooo sehr!!!

Punktzahl 141
Prozentwert 96
Standartwert 117
Notenquievalent 1,0

ich bin sprachlos... :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## weitwech

sagt mal muss ich denn bei daisy irgendwo angeben dass ich am test teilgenommen hab???

wie ndert man dass?

----------


## Schluffi

Wei jemand, wie das Testergebnis mit dem Abi verrechnet wird, wenn es schlechter ist als der Abischnitt? Oder allgemein wie die Chancen sind, wenn es 49/51 verrechnet wird?

----------


## comisaru

Hallo,

ich zittere noch...

Erreichte Punktzahl: 125
Erreichter Prozentrangwert: 83
Erreichter Testwert: 109
Erreichtes Notenquivalent: 1,5

Abi (2012): 1,4

Das alles wre bei der LMU in Mnchen eine Note von 0,8.
Sag mir bitte nicht, dass es nicht reicht ;)

Bin berglcklich (obwohl ich 1 Jahr Jura auch genossen habe).

Weisst jemand zufllig wann die Bescheide im "Abiturbestenquote" verschickt werden und wie lange man fr die Einschreibung hat?
Bin nmlich 03.08-17.08 in Urlaub.

Viel Glck an alle !!!!

Christina

----------


## Laura12

Ahhhhhh  :Smilie:  1,0 Prozentrang 99  :Smilie:  ich kann's gar nicht glauben  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternblume

Hallo,

habe 97 Punkte erreicht.

Bei Prozent steht 40.

Was genau heit das?

Danke fr Antworten

----------


## spirit of india

mein gefhl hat mich nicht getuscht, es lief schrecklich und mein ergebnis ist auch schrecklich. ich verabschiede mich mal vom traum "medizinstudium" vllt tut sich irgendwann mal was mit der wartezeit, aber bis dahin  :Frown:

----------


## besucherin

> Hi Leute, ich habe mein Ergebnis bekommen, Euers msste auch runterladbar sein:
> 
> Prozentrangwert 100
> Punktzahl: 155
> Standardwert: 123
> 
> Ich raffs nicht, jetzt stehen mir mit 1,7 Tren und Tore offen............viel Glck Euch allen bei den Ergebnissen.
> 
> lg
> Jos


Hallo, 

erst einmal herzlichen Glckwunsch fr das tolle Ergebnis bzw. auch an die anderen mit tollen Ergebnissen... was ich mich allerdings frage: Wie kannst du Jos mit 155 Punkten einen Prozentrang von 100 haben, wenn die maximal erreichte Punktzahl laut Testbericht 171 Punkte betrgt? o.O strange...

----------


## Herzchirurg_90

> mein gefhl hat mich nicht getuscht, es lief schrecklich und mein ergebnis ist auch schrecklich. ich verabschiede mich mal vom traum "medizinstudium" vllt tut sich irgendwann mal was mit der wartezeit, aber bis dahin


Was hast Du denn fr ein Ergebnis?? Ich bin auch total enttuscht (es wurde leider nur eine 2,3 ) von mir!

----------


## iNstein

Ich mach gerade Urlaub auf Rhodos und meine Mutter ruft mich an und erzhlt mir meine Ergebnisse. Die zehn Griechen um mich in dem Bus haben mich ziemlich komisch angestarrt als anfing zu weinen und lachen :P 

Prozentrang 100%
Rohwert 162
Standardwert 127
Notenquivalenz 1,0

Jetzt mit meiner 1,6-Abi komm ich ziemlich sicher in Mannheim rein! (72,26 Rangpunkte!)

Also heute Abend: Party machen mit guten Gewissen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternblume

Hallo,

habe 99 Punkte erreicht.

Bei Prozent steht bei mir 40. 

Was heit das? Dass ich unter den besten 40% bin?

Danke fr die Antworten.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> vllt tut sich irgendwann mal was mit der wartezeit, aber bis dahin


Auch wenn es nur ein schwacher Trost ist, selbst mit absolvierter Wartezeit von 14 Semestern ist das Arbeitsleben noch lang genug, wenn es denn wirklich der Lebenstraum ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Prozentrang 95!
Standardwert 116 
Notenquivalent 1,1

Ich kanns nicht glauben <3

ABER: wie kann es sein, dass hier einige schreiben, dass sie mit Standardwert 116 Prozentrang 96 haben??

----------


## Sum93

Punktzahl: 159
Testwert: 125
Prozentrang 100


Leute, ich sag gar nix mehr. Hab grad alles zambrllt xD

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Bei mir wars leider auch nichts.  :grrrr....:  Nur ne 1,9...

----------


## cathy_2

Ahhh, ich glaubs nicht!!!  :Smilie: 

Punkte: 151
Standartwert: 122
Note: 1,0
Prozentrang: 99

Der Oberhammer!!!  :Big Grin:  Dann MUSS es jetzt einfach klappen!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Josef53

Ich tue mich schwer mich an mein Ergebnis zu gewhnen hahahahammer

Prozentrang 100
Punktzahl 155
Standardwert 123
Note 1,0

Jetzt wirds wohl Wrzburg, will auch hier jemand in W kommendes WS studieren?

lg
Josef53

----------


## free13

Hey ihr Lieben  :Smilie:  Glckwunsch an alle mit super Ergebnis.
Ich hab Prozentrang 87 und Punkte 128. 
Hatte ein 1,6 Abi.. wren da Erlangen oder Mnchen drin? Kriegt man ja ne Verbesserung von 0,6.

----------


## CaroScha

Muss ich das Testergebnis denn einreichen? Mich bringt es leider nicht weiter. Kann ich auch einfach die Angabe sein lassen?? Oder ist das Pflicht, es anzugeben, egal bei welcher Note?

----------


## Sum93

Dieses Jahr scheinen die Ergebnisse hier durchmischter auszufallen als letztes Jahr ;)

----------


## CaroScha

Wahrscheinlich. ;)
Kann ich es einfach lassen, ich will bei AntOn keine Angabe zum Test machen. Aber habe teilgenommen. Und es hilft mir kein Stck weiter. Also kann ich es ja sein lassen, mein Ergebnis einzureichen oder ist das Pflicht?

----------


## free13

Erstmal Glckwunsch an alle  :Smilie: 
Ich hab ne Frage:
TMS Prozentrang 87, Punkte 128, Schnitt 1,4
Abischnitt 1,6
Mchte gerne in Mnchen oder Erlangen oder Regensburg studieren, wo ich ja jetzt 0,6 auf meinen Schnitt angerechnet bekomm und somit jetzt bei 1,0 wre.
Knnte das klappen?

Liebe Gre!

----------


## lepio

> Muss ich das Testergebnis denn einreichen? Mich bringt es leider nicht weiter. Kann ich auch einfach die Angabe sein lassen?? Oder ist das Pflicht, es anzugeben, egal bei welcher Note?


Soweit ich es verstehe wird der TMS, auch wenn eingesandt, einfach nicht gezaehlt wenn er zu einer Verschlechterung der Note fuehren wuerde. Demnach wuerde ich das Ergebnis denke ich schon einreichen, nur fuer den Fall, dass du eventuell doch irgendetwas uebersehen hast, denn schaden kann es dir auf keinen Fall wenn du ihn einreichst. Ansonsten gibt es aber ,denke ich, keine Pflicht, dies zu tun.

----------


## weitwech

wenn du deine prferenzen nachtrglich nich nochmal ndern willst, kannst du es auch lassen..

----------


## CaroScha

Ich will es einfach nicht einsenden. ;D Muss nicht sein, wirklich nicht... zumal meine absolute Wunschuni den nicht bercksichtigt, sondern eher die an einer anderen OP.
Also kann ich es einfach sein lassen? Ich hatte Angst, dass es Pflicht sei, es einzureichen, wenn man einmal dran teilgenommen hat.

----------


## mintymint

nachdem ich mich seit dem tms auch rausgehalten habe: 
99% 150 punkte standardwert 121  :Smilie:  
ich freue mich fr jeden der es hier geschafft hat ! 
danke an die tms-"experten" liliac erdbeermond und die anderen die hier so oft blde fragen beantwortet haben  :Smilie:  ohne euch wre der tread viel blder gewesen.

----------


## Sum93

Lustig, bei mir haben sie sich bei der Adresse verschrieben  :Big Grin: 

Richtig wre: ****hof 9, aufm test steht ****hof 9 9  :Big Grin: 

Muss man zu Hochschulstart eig auch noch nen nderungsantrag schicken? Weil ich hab jetzt da meine Ergebnisse eingegeben und dann kam so ne nderungsantrags-pdf ?? Verwirrung  :Embarrassment: 


Edit: Wrde mich mal intressiern was wrigleys hat, der war doch immer so gut hier im Thread :P

----------


## Bank0

Melde mich dann auch mal zu Wort:

Punktzahl 161
Testwert 126
Prozentrang 100
Notenquivalent 1,0 

Kann's immernoch kaum fassen  :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

wo hast du denn die ergebnisse eingegeben???

----------


## medzahp

Sooo dann gebe ich zu den ganzen Ergebnissen auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Abi 1,9

Erreichte Punktzahl: 145
Testwert: 119
Prozentrang: 98%
Notenquivalent: 1,0

Also ich hab mich ja bestenfalls bei 90% gesehen aber das Ergebnis, davon hab ich noch nicht mal getrumt!!!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> wo hast du denn die ergebnisse eingegeben???


das selbe hab' ich mich auch grade gefragt ...

----------


## yoomii94

Irgendwie fhl ich mich total schlecht wenn ich das hier so lese  :Frown:  hab nur nen Prozentrang von 71

----------


## Liliac

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an euch alle  :Big Grin:  
Ich war sogar auch irgendwie aufgeregt als ich gelesen hab, dass eure Ergebnisse da sind, hab voll mitgefiebert  :Big Grin: 
Und allen, bei denen es nicht so gut gelaufen ist wnsche ich, dass sie den Schock schnell verdauen und ihren weg finden!


Wegen Ergebnissen: wenn ihr altabiturienten seid, dann schickt einfach das Tms Ergebniss an HSS, vergesst eure Reg. Nummer nicht. Da knnt ihr dann auch den nderungswunsch fr die Unis mitschicken.
Ansonsten schaut nochmal in unseren Thread gegen Ende, da gabs die Disskussion auch, da steht bestimmt was dazu drin  :Big Grin:

----------


## free13

> wo hast du denn die ergebnisse eingegeben???



Das wrde mich auch interessieren.

----------


## Josef53

Liliac und Erdbeermond,

auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschn fr Eure Prsenz im Thread, dass ihr uns Mut gemacht habt und immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden seid. Nochmals Danke.

lg
Josef53

----------


## Steffi93

Hallo.  :Smilie: 

Ich wollte gerade meine Studienplatznderung abschicken und habe gemerkt, dass die Reg-Nummer, die bei dem Kontrollblatt im Internet bei Anton ganz oben steht eine andere ist, als die auf dem ausgedruckten Bewerbungsantrag. Da steht nmlich nur eine "alte Reg-Nummer" drauf (hab mich schon mal beworben) und die Anton-ID, die beide nicht mit der aus dem Internet bereinstimmen.
Jetzt bin ich total verwirrt und wei nicht welche ich nehmen soll?
Ich hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen. 

lg Steffi

----------


## Sum93

> wo hast du denn die ergebnisse eingegeben???


Naja, ich konnte auf Hochschulstart auf des Kontrollblatt zugreifen und da bei TMS auf bearbeiten klicken und des eintippen. Ka, ob des so stimmt  :Big Grin:

----------


## comisaru

Hallo,

Erreichte Punktzahl: 125
Erreichter Prozentrangwert: 83
Erreichter Testwert: 109
Erreichtes Notenquivalent: 1,5

Das wre an der LMU 0,6 Punkte.
Abi = 1,4
========================
Ich hoffe, es reicht  :Smilie: 

Was Komisches:
Beim Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten wo ich sehr fit war, frher fertig und sicher war, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe, habe ich 0 Punkte bekommen  :Frown: 
Ich habe keine Erklrung dafr...
Hat jemand hnliche Erfahrung ?

LG,
Christina

----------


## Echolon

So, ich will dann auch mal  :Smilie: 

Gesamtwert:    142/178
Prozentrang:    96%
Standardwert:  117
N:                 1,0


Freue mich natrlich sehr  :Smilie:  Hoffe, it meinem 1,5er Abi komme ich damit noch irgendwie nach Heidelberg!

----------


## Ani90

> Was Komisches:
> Beim Konzentriertes und sorgfltiges Arbeiten wo ich sehr fit war, frher fertig und sicher war, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe, habe ich 0 Punkte bekommen 
> Ich habe keine Erklrung dafr...
> Hat jemand hnliche Erfahrung ?
> 
> LG,
> Christina


Hrt sich an als httest du von Anfang an das falsche markiert z.b. jedes "d vor einem b" statt wie gefordert jedes "b vor einem d" ?! Oder komplett falsch markiert, also mdie strichhe alle zu kurz oder waagerecht o.. genau herausfinden wirst du es wohl nie...aber hey dafr ist das echt ein super Ergebnis (nur rgerlich, das gebe ich zu)

----------


## comisaru

> Hrt sich an als httest du von Anfang an das falsche markiert z.b. jedes "d vor einem b" statt wie gefordert jedes "b vor einem d" ?! Oder komplett falsch markiert, also mdie strichhe alle zu kurz oder waagerecht o.. genau herausfinden wirst du es wohl nie...aber hey dafr ist das echt ein super Ergebnis (nur rgerlich, das gebe ich zu)


Ich hab gefragt, hier die Antwort:
"Die allgemeine Berechnung geschieht wie folgt: Von der Anzahl der korrekten Markierungen werden die Anzahl der bersehenen Zeichen und die Anzahl der Fehlmarkierungen abgezogen. Der Rohpunktebereich erstreckt sich somit von -1200 bis +400 Punkte. Dieser Rohwert wird auf die bliche TMS-Skala (0 bis 20) transformiert. Von -1200 bis 80 Rohpunkte wurde in diesem Jahr die TMS-Punktzahl 0 vergeben. Eine erreichte TMS-Punktzahl von 0 bedeutet also nicht, dass Sie kein Zeichen korrekt bearbeitet haben.
Sie haben vergleichsweise viele Markierungen (eben mehr als viele andere Teilnehmer) nicht instruktionsgetreu sorgfltig genug ausgefhrt, so dass Sie mit Strichen in Buchstabenbereiche gelangt sind, die nicht htten gestrichen werden drfen. Da es bei diesem Test eben auch um sorgfltiges Arbeiten geht (siehe auch die umfangreichen Beispiele in der kostenfreien Informationsbroschre), mssen wir Ihnen diese als Fehler klassifizieren. Da diese Fehler von den Treffern abgezogen werden, ergab sich leider diese niedrige Punktzahl. Insgesamt ist es leider so, dass sehr viele Teilnehmer sorgfltiger und konzentrierter markiert haben"

Ich glaube, ich hab schon die richtigen Buchstaben gestrichen, ...leider ZU gestrichen  :Smilie: 
Wenn ich aber deswegen keine Punkte bekommen htte, wre's verdammt rgerlich.
Na ja, Ende gut alles gut.

LG
Christina

----------


## kiggg455

Blde Frage:

Ich habe den Prozentrang 90. D.h. dass 90 % gleich gut oder schlechter sind. Heit das dann auch, dass ich zu den 10% der besten gehre, oder gerade noch nicht?

D.h. bekomme ich bei denen die z.B. 0,8 auf die 10 % besten geben, den Bonus oder noch nicht (also erst ab PR 91?)

----------


## eb2911

hallo leute,
macht euch nicht so fertig, wenn der tms nichts war! 
der prozentrang gibt ja nur an, wie viele schlechter in diesem einen jahr waren, wie ihr. sprich es MUSS teilnehmer geben, die "schlecht" waren, damit es welche gibt, die gut sind. das bedeutet berhaupt nicht, dass ihr jetzt nicht geeignet seid um medizin zu studieren. bei mir war der tms damals auch unterirdisch, und ich studier heute trotzdem. 
also kopf hoch und weiter machen!

----------


## RT123

> Blde Frage:
> 
> Ich habe den Prozentrang 90. D.h. dass 90 % gleich gut oder schlechter sind. Heit das dann auch, dass ich zu den 10% der besten gehre, oder gerade noch nicht?
> 
> D.h. bekomme ich bei denen die z.B. 0,8 auf die 10 % besten geben, den Bonus oder noch nicht (also erst ab PR 91?)


Klar gehrst du zu den besten 10%
100 - 10 = 90 ;)

----------


## ElBaco

> Blde Frage:
> 
> Ich habe den Prozentrang 90. D.h. dass 90 % gleich gut oder schlechter sind. Heit das dann auch, dass ich zu den 10% der besten gehre, oder gerade noch nicht?
> 
> D.h. bekomme ich bei denen die z.B. 0,8 auf die 10 % besten geben, den Bonus oder noch nicht (also erst ab PR 91?)


90 gleich gut oder schlechter heit: 89% sind schlechter, 1% ist gleich gut und 10% sind leider besser. Du gehrst also zu den besten 11, aber leider nicht zu den besten 10%

----------


## RT123

> 90 gleich gut oder schlechter heit: 89% sind schlechter, 1% ist gleich gut und 10% sind leider besser. Du gehrst also zu den besten 11, aber leider nicht zu den besten 10%


Ne eigentlich nicht:

z.B. fr Freiburg
Fr BewerberInnen des Studiengangs Humanmedizin an der Albert-Ludwigs-Universitt Freiburg fhrt neben weiteren Bonusmglichkeiten das Ergebnis eines Medizinertests (TMS) zur Verbesserung der Abiturdurchschittsnote um 0,5, wenn das Testergebnis zu den 10 % besten Ergebnissen (Prozentrangwert 90  100) des Jahrgangs gehrt.

----------


## Sum93

> 90 gleich gut oder schlechter heit: 89% sind schlechter, 1% ist gleich gut und 10% sind leider besser. Du gehrst also zu den besten 11, aber leider nicht zu den besten 10%



Wer 10 Finger hat (also die mehrheit  :Big Grin: ) kann ja abzhlen: 100%, 99%, 98, 97, 96, 95, 94, 93,92,91 sind 10 Prozentwertangaben also die Besten 10%. Damit gehrt 90% NICHT mehr dazu !

----------


## RT123

Von 
90 - 91 -> 1%
91 - 92 -> 2%
92 - 93 -> 3%
93 - 94 -> 4%
94 - 95 -> 5%
95 - 96 -> 6%
96 - 97 -> 7%
97 - 98 -> 8%
98 - 99 -> 9%
99 -100 -> 10%

90 gehrt mit dazu!

----------


## Sum93

Hm rein mathematisch seh ich es erst ab 91% gegeben, aber hab grad mal ein wenig recherchiert und anscheinend haben manche deswegen bei den Unis angerufen und 90% als Antwort bekommen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Mal ne blde Frage: Ich kann ja auch mit nem "schlechten" TMS-Ergebnis als Alt-Abiturientin meine OP's nochmal ndern, richtig? Wrde jetzt aber natrlich solche Unis whlen, die den TMS nicht bercksichtigen. Ich schicke also einfach mein "schlechtes" Ergebnis an hochschulstart.de mit meiner neuen Prferenzliste ohne Unis, die den TMS bercksichtigen. Das ist kein Problem, richtig?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ani90

> Mal ne blde Frage: Ich kann ja auch mit nem "schlechten" TMS-Ergebnis als Alt-Abiturientin meine OP's nochmal ndern, richtig? Wrde jetzt aber natrlich solche Unis whlen, die den TMS nicht bercksichtigen. Ich schicke also einfach mein "schlechtes" Ergebnis an hochschulstart.de mit meiner neuen Prferenzliste ohne Unis, die den TMS bercksichtigen. Das ist kein Problem, richtig?


Ja so ist das ;) hab auch schon bei hochschulstart nachgefragt...


Gibt es nun eigentlich Neuigkeiten was die Frage mit den Registrernummern angeht? Mir ist das nmlich auch aufgefallen...

----------


## Sum93

Ich hab die genommen die bei dem Kontrollblatt ganz oben steht.

Habts ihr jetzt auch das gefunden wo ichs eingegeben hab?

----------


## weitwech

nein  :Smilie: 

ich hab einfach nen brief geschrieben mit dem ergebnis und meine registriernummer die auf dem elektronischen kontrollblatt angegeben.


ich glaub das liegt daran dass die neuabiturient bist, kann dass sein??

----------


## Sum93

Nein, hab mein Abitur 2011 gemacht ;)
Ach ist ja egal, wird schon klappen... wenn wirs demnchst gleich losschicken haben wir immer noch Zeit, falls etwaige Fehler auftreten sollten  :Big Grin: 

Edit: Wer ist noch In Regensburg dabei? (falls meine 0,9 ausreichen)

----------


## weitwech

ich mein ich habs ja schon weggeschickt  :Smilie: 

aber ich wrd gern wissen wo dus eingegeben hast.. gefunden hab ichs nmlich immer noch nicht :/

ich hab regensburg auch angegeben, wobei ich da ne 1,0 hab.. mal schaun

----------


## Qui

ich bin auch in Regensburg dabei, hab rechnerisch 0,5
0,9 sollten reichen, ich bezweifle, dass der NC trotz TMS unter die 1,0 fllt

----------


## KlnJunge

"ich bin auch in Regensburg dabei, hab rechnerisch 0,5
0,9 sollten reichen, ich bezweifle, dass der NC trotz TMS unter die 1,0 fllt"

Bei hochschulstart.de steht, dass der NC in Regensburg in den letzten Jahren bei ca. 1,3 war.
Glaubt ihr, dass man dieses Jahr durch den TMS und eine hohe Nachfrage mit einem Zeugnis von 1,0 und ohne TMS also womglich keinen Studienplatz mehr bekommen kann? Oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?

----------


## Sum93

> ich mein ich habs ja schon weggeschickt 
> 
> aber ich wrd gern wissen wo dus eingegeben hast.. gefunden hab ichs nmlich immer noch nicht :/
> 
> ich hab regensburg auch angegeben, wobei ich da ne 1,0 hab.. mal schaun



Ich erklrs mal nochmal genau:

Hab auf das Kontrollblatt zugegriffen. Und dort kann man ja nderungen durchfhren bzw. Sachen ergnzen.
Da gibts nen Unterpunkt Testergebnis. Dort hab ich irgendwo draufgeklickt um dies zu ergnzen. Und dann kam n Fenster wo ichs eingeben konnte. Langsam macht ihr mich nervs, nicht dass bei mir irgendwas nicht stimmt...  :Big Grin:

----------


## weitwech

ich finds nich  :Big Grin: 

naja hauptsache der brief geht bei hochschulstart ein.

ich frag mich aber gerade echt, wie hoch die wahrscheinlichkeit ist mit einer verbesserten DN in den drei bayrischen unis unterzukommen ist  :Frown:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Ich erklrs mal nochmal genau:
> 
> Hab auf das Kontrollblatt zugegriffen. Und dort kann man ja nderungen durchfhren bzw. Sachen ergnzen.
> Da gibts nen Unterpunkt Testergebnis. Dort hab ich irgendwo draufgeklickt um dies zu ergnzen. Und dann kam n Fenster wo ichs eingeben konnte. Langsam macht ihr mich nervs, nicht dass bei mir irgendwas nicht stimmt...


Bei mir ging das auch.  :Grinnnss!:  Glaube aber nicht, dass man das unbedingt machen muss  :hmmm...:

----------


## HegelDoctor03

Hey leute  :Big Grin: 

vlt. wurde die frage schon beantwortet, aber ich hab es leider nicht mitbekommen, sry^^

Also wie setzen sich Abinote und TMS-Ergebnis zusammen? Gibt es eine allgemeine Formel oder ist die Methode der Zusammenrechnung von uni zu Uni anders? 
Wenn man bspw. im Test eine "Note 1,5" hat und im Abi 1,3 --> verschlechtert sich doch der schnitt nicht? oder?

----------


## Qui

Ist von Uni zu Uni verschieden, verschlechtern kann man sich nicht.

Genauere Informationen hier:

http://hochschulstart.de/fileadmin/downloads/Studienangebot/studienangebot-wise13.pdf

----------


## mintymint

auf keinen fall verschlechtert sich der schnitt. mit 1,5 bekommste du eine verbesserung je nach uni von xy (schau in den tabellen nach wie die einzelnen unis das regeln) 



ich mach mir jetzt totale sorgen- wenn die formel stimmt die ich habe :609-280 /840-280 *46 + 121-100 /130-100 *44
dann reicht es bei mir nciht mehr fr mannheim/heidelberg oder? ich hab aus der formel heraus nur 57,825 man braucht fr mannheim 57,99 - ich we nicht ob 0,165 so einen groen unterschied macht. 
wei da jemand mehr dazu?  :Frown:  ich war so zuversichtlich aber jetzt hab ich angst dass es trotz gutem ergebnis einfach nicht mehr reicht.

----------


## Qui

Die Formel wurde fr dieses Jahr gendert. Dadurch kommen niedrigere Ergebnisse raus, als mit der alten Formel. Dein Wert fr Mannheim zum WS 12/13 beruht auf der alten Formel. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass der Wert dieses Jahr etwas sinken wird. Mit deiner Punktzahl msstest du dir also eigentlich keine Sorgen machen.

----------


## Liliac

Ganz ruhig mintymint, letztes Jahr war es noch eine andere Formel, da hatten alle mehr Punkte als jetzt. Ich denke du darfst dir berechtigt Hoffnungen machen  :Smilie:

----------


## Echolon

Die Punkte sind letztes Jahr mit einer anderen Formel berechnet worden  :Smilie:  In der PDF ber das ADH steht die alte Formel im Kleingedruckten.

Dieses Jahr bekommt man immer ein paar Punkte weniger. Letztes Jahr htte ich zum Beispiel 64, dieses Jahr nur knapp 59 Punkte. Da das ja bei allen so ist, gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass man dieses Jahr weniger Punkte brauchen wird. Mannheim sollte klappen ;)

----------


## Giu211

Guten Abend ihr Lieben,

ich lese mir schon seit Mrz ab und zu mal eure Kommentare durch.
Wollte euch meine Situation gerne schildern.

Nebenbei Gluckwnsch an alle fr die super Ergebnisse!!

Mein Nc 1,9 ; Ausbildung als Rettungsassistent und den TMS 1,1 (95%)

Wie sehen meine Chancen in Mainz, wre da bei einem NC von 1,1 und in Tbingen mit 0,9 aus????

Vielen Dank fr eure Antworten

----------


## piaca

Hey  :Smilie:  Ich habe eine Frage: Als Altabiturient wollte ich jetzt mit meinem TMS Ergebnis meine Ortsprferenzen nochmal ndern. Dazu schicke ich ja einen formlosen Antrag an hochschulstart. Ich will jetzt auf Platz 2 Heidelberg/Mannheim setzen und da soll man ja gesondert u.A. auch den Zulassungsantrag mit Ortsprferenzen hinschicken...Auf meinem Zulassungsantrag stehen aber ja jetzt noch die alten Ortsprferenzen ohne Heidelberg/Mannheim...Was schicke ich denn da jetzt hin?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> Nein, hab mein Abitur 2011 gemacht ;)
> Ach ist ja egal, wird schon klappen... wenn wirs demnchst gleich losschicken haben wir immer noch Zeit, falls etwaige Fehler auftreten sollten 
> 
> Edit: Wer ist noch In Regensburg dabei? (falls meine 0,9 ausreichen)


hab' Regensburg auf OP 2 (0,8), falls Ulm nicht klappen sollte ;)

----------


## weitwech

mei hier sind ja alle unter 1,0  :Smilie: 


irgendwie mach ich mir sorgen ob ich denn mit 1,0 irgendwo in bayern unterkommen kann :/ ?

mich strts dass ich mal so gar nich einschtzen kann.. -.-

wei denn keiner was?

----------


## mintymint

danke an die lieben antworten  :Smilie: !! ich war schon total nervs
wunder mich nur warum die die formeln stndig ndern mssen...

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ja wissen kann's keiner, aber letztes Jahr war doch in Rgbg 1,3, Mnchen 1,2, also warum denn nicht

----------


## ike06

hey leute, also dann will ich auch mal und hoffe, dass ihr mir so einige ratschlge geben knnt  :Smilie: 

Abi 1,6
TMS 92%

ich spiele mit dem gedanken, mich in wrzburg und mnchen zu bewerben, 
knnte das was werden?

lg und danke schonmal im voraus ;)

----------


## med_com

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt mein leicht berdurchschnittliches Ergebnis ausgedruckt habe, wollte ich einmal kurz sicher gehen was ich nun zu tun habe? (Bin Altabiturient und habe meine bewerbung bei hochschulstart deshalb schon abgeschlossen). Habe folgende Unis gewhlt: Hannover, Mannheim, Halle, Bochum, Ulm, Regensburg. 

Welche dieser Unis mchte das Testergebnis nun gesondert zugeschickt bekommen? Und muzss ich nun noch bei meinem hochschulstart-Antrag etwas ndern bzw. angeben dass ich am Test teilgenommen habe?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

----------


## mintymint

ich habe den brief heute auch erst abgesendet  :Smilie:  du musst nur einen formlosen brief schreiben mit dem ausdruck deines ergebnisses und deiner unterschrift.
mannheim mchte brigens dass du dich da nochmal extra bewirbst (online) und denen dann auch einen ausdruck vom tms ergebnis zusendest. (hab ch auch gestern erst dank einem anderen user entdeckt -sonst wre ich ganz schn am arsch gewesen  :Big Grin: ) 
auf der hochschulstart seite kann man sein ergebnis angeben aber ich konnte da die orstpferenzen niciht ndern- was auch voll unntig ist weil man denen sowieso einen brief zusenden musste.

----------


## mr_brownie

Ich muss schon sagen: bei euren ganzen tollen Ergebnissen wird man wirklich neidisch  :Big Grin:  Freue mich fr euch alle, bei denen das Ergebnis fr einen Studienplatz reichen wird und auch alle anderen werden sicher ihren Weg gehen  :Grinnnss!: 
Hoffentlich setzt sich die Tradition des Gutabschneidens von den Forenmitgliedern auch im nchsten Jahr (u.a. bei mir  :Grinnnss!: ) fort.

----------


## Ani90

Hey Leute  ::-winky: 

ich hab mal eine Frage bezglich der Bescheide zum AdH von hochschulstart: Wenn im AdH "nur" Sachen wie TMS, Ausbildung etc. (also Dinge die nicht mehr ausgewertet werden mssen) bekommt man den Bescheid zum AdH erste Stufe (03.09.13); finden aber Auswahlgesprche oder Uni-spezifische Tests statt (also Dinge die noch Zeit zum Auswerten brauchen) bekommt man den Bescheid zum AdH zweite Stufe (24.09.13)?!

Heit das wenn ich an keinem Ham-Nat o.. teilnehme msste ich eine Zusage/Absage am 03.09.13 bekommen? Ich wei nicht so richtig ob ich das richtig verstanden hab.

Danke schon mal fr die Antworten  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

> Hey Leute 
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage bezglich der Bescheide zum AdH von hochschulstart: Wenn im AdH "nur" Sachen wie TMS, Ausbildung etc. (also Dinge die nicht mehr ausgewertet werden mssen) bekommt man den Bescheid zum AdH erste Stufe (03.09.13); finden aber Auswahlgesprche oder Uni-spezifische Tests statt (also Dinge die noch Zeit zum Auswerten brauchen) bekommt man den Bescheid zum AdH zweite Stufe (24.09.13)?!
> 
> Heit das wenn ich an keinem Ham-Nat o.. teilnehme msste ich eine Zusage/Absage am 03.09.13 bekommen? Ich wei nicht so richtig ob ich das richtig verstanden hab.
> 
> Danke schon mal fr die Antworten


Die Absagen kommen alle erst in der zweiten Stufe (aufgrund der Nachrckverfahren usw.). Auerdem geht es in der ersten Stufe nur um die erste Ortsprferenz, nicht um die restlichen (maximal) fnf Unis. Wenn die Uni die du als erste Ortsprferenz angegeben hast also nur Kriterien verwendet die zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon vorliegen, dann ist es korrekt dass du falls erfolgreich schon am 3. September einen Zulassungsbescheid bekommen wrdest. Details siehe http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=621

----------


## Iamsherlocked7

@ mintmint

einfach einen formlosen Brief mit den neuen OP's ???
(vllt ne dumme Frage, aber bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen meine OP's zu berdenken  :Big Grin: )

----------


## mintymint

ja irgendwo msste auf der zvs seite stehen dass ein formloser brief (natrlich mit deinen neuen ops)  plus ausdruck der tms ergebnisse ausreichen  :Smilie:

----------


## Arthur87

Hallo Leute,

ich lese hier schon eine Weile lang mit (ca. 2 Monate) und habe hier schon das ein oder andere Mal wertvolle Tipps mitbekommen. Nun mchte ich auch ein wenig aktiv werden.  
Zu mir: Abi 2012, DN 1,6. TMS 2013 mit Testwert 109 (Prozentrang 82). Damit trete ich in Regensburg, Mnchen und Erl.-Nrnberg mit 1,0 an und hoffe, dass es mal irgendwo klappt. (Und wenn nicht diesen WS, so sicherlich im SS in Nrnberg.)




> ja irgendwo msste auf der zvs seite stehen dass ein formloser brief (natrlich mit deinen neuen ops)  plus ausdruck der tms ergebnisse ausreichen


Unterschrift nicht vergessen! Hab bei HSS angerufen und nachgefragt (nachdem ich bereits einen Brief ohne Unterschrift weggeschickt habe  :Cool:  . Auf der Seite stand davon nmlich nichts.)

----------


## Arthur87

Ist es normal, dass die Beitrge nicht sofort nach dem Verfassen erscheinen? Woran liegt das?

----------


## papillon92

> Ist es normal, dass die Beitrge nicht sofort nach dem Verfassen erscheinen? Woran liegt das?


Die werden erst geprft  :hmmm...: 


Hab auch den TMS gemacht, Prozentrang 68%,Notenquivalent 1,7. Nicht berauschend, aber immerhin bringts mir ein wenig was (Abischnitt 2,0)^^ Komm mir allerdings echt schlecht vor wenn ich eure Ergebnisse hier lese....

----------


## Arthur87

> Die werden erst geprft


Hmm, rgerlich. Sehe so etwas zum ersten Mal. Nun gut.




> Hab auch den TMS gemacht, Prozentrang 68%,Notenquivalent 1,7. Nicht berauschend, aber immerhin bringts mir ein wenig was (Abischnitt 2,0)^^ Komm mir allerdings echt schlecht vor wenn ich eure Ergebnisse hier lese....


Ich stehe grad etwas auf dem Schlauch. An welcher Uni bringt dir das was?




> Auerdem geht es in der ersten Stufe nur um die erste Ortsprferenz, nicht um die restlichen (maximal) fnf Unis. Wenn die Uni die du als erste Ortsprferenz angegeben hast also nur Kriterien verwendet die zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon vorliegen, dann ist es korrekt dass du falls erfolgreich schon am 3. September einen Zulassungsbescheid bekommen wrdest.



Also das verstehe ich noch nicht zu 100%. Wie machen die das? Gucken sie sich die DNs aller Bewerber an, sprich von OP 1-6, erstellen eine Liste und geben am 3. September dann denen eine Zusage, die den Ort an erster Stelle haben?

----------


## davo

> Also das verstehe ich noch nicht zu 100%. Wie machen die das? Gucken sie sich die DNs aller Bewerber an, sprich von OP 1-6, erstellen eine Liste und geben am 3. September dann denen eine Zusage, die den Ort an erster Stelle haben?


Kurze Antwort: ich glaube ja.

Lange Antwort:

Wenn Uni X nur Kriterien verwendet die zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits vorliegen (also z.B. nur DN, oder DN und TMS, usw.) dann reiht Uni X alle Bewerber. Wenn Uni X im AdH 110 Pltze zu vergeben hat dann schaut Uni X wer unter den 110 besten Bewerbern Uni X als 1. OP angegeben hat - die bekommen dann schon in der 1. Stufe einen Zulassungsbescheid.

Das ist zumindest meine Interpretation von

"In der ersten Stufe erhlt ein Bewerber eine Zulassung, wenn
- die fr das AdH in erster Ortsprferenz genannte Hochschule die Rangfolge der Bewerber zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits festgestellt hat und
- der Bewerber auf dieser Grundlage an der erstgenannten Hochschule ausgewhlt werden konnte."

auf http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=621 - ohne Gewhr!  :hmmm...:  (Denn wenn sie nur die Bewerber die Uni X an 1. OP angegeben haben reihen wrden dann knnte es im ersten Punkt nicht "die Rangfolge der Bewerber" heien, und wrde es im zweiten Punkt nicht "an der erstgenannten Hochschule ausgewhlt" heien. Glaube ich  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## papillon92

> Ich stehe grad etwas auf dem Schlauch. An welcher Uni bringt dir das was?


Naja, an manchen Unis wird das Notenquivalent mit der Abinote verrechnet (bringt mir einen Bonus von 0,1-0,2), an manchen gibts fr die 68% immerhin einen Bonus von 0,2.
Das bringt mir fr den Moment und frsich allein gesehen nichts, da hast du Recht, aber zusammen mit meinem BFD (nochmal 0,2) und Ausbildung bringt es schon was... 0,2 Bonus mehr als ohne TMS, kann ja nach der Ausbildung schon was ausmachen (da spricht der Optimist aus mir  :Blush:  ).

----------


## Arthur87

> Naja, an manchen Unis wird das Notenquivalent mit der Abinote verrechnet (bringt mir einen Bonus von 0,1-0,2), an manchen gibts fr die 68% immerhin einen Bonus von 0,2.
> Das bringt mir fr den Moment und frsich allein gesehen nichts, da hast du Recht, aber zusammen mit meinem BFD (nochmal 0,2) und Ausbildung bringt es schon was... 0,2 Bonus mehr als ohne TMS, kann ja nach der Ausbildung schon was ausmachen (da spricht der Optimist aus mir  ).


Ich will dir ja nicht deine Trume zerschmettern. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann kannst du dir entweder deine Ausbildung anrechnen lassen oder den TMS (z.B. in Mnchen scheint es so zu sein), aber nicht beides. In Regensburg (laut HSS) steht nichts von "entweder...oder", aber selbst mit Ausbildung (0,1), BFD (0,1) und deinem TMS-Ergebnis (0,2) kommst du auf 1,6, was natrlich vorne und hinten nicht reicht. 
In Lbeck wrdest du auf 1,2 kommen. Ob das zum Auswahlgesprch reicht, kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Ich will dir ganz bestimmt nichts Schlechtes, aber du solltest dich genauer informieren und der eventuell harten Wahrheit ins Gesicht schauen. 
Aber vielleicht wei hier jemand, wo du eine Chance httest (dann will ich nichts gesagt haben). Viel Glck!

-------------------------------

Sorry, wenn das jetzt nicht zum Thema passt (hab nichts gefunden, wo man das besprechen knnte), aber ich hab doch noch etwas Redebedarf bzgl. der Freischaltung der Beitrge  :Grinnnss!: 

Wieso wird das so gehandhabt? War das schon immer so? Oder zeigt die Erfahrung, dass wir uns gegenseitig zerfleischen, wenn keine vorherige Kontrolle stattfindet? 
Finde das echt seltsam. Ich bin in einem Fussball-Forum aktiv (da gibts immer Streitpotenzial^^) und selbst da werden die Beitrge vorher nicht kontrolliert. Wenn die Mods hart durchgreifen und konsequent sind, artet es auch nicht aus. Auerdem, wozu gibt es die "Beitrag melden"-Funktion? Wrde die nicht ausreichen?
Finde es halt kontraproduktiv. Wenn ich eine Frage stelle, dauert es schon mal 6 Stunden, bis ich eine Antwort darauf erhalte. 
rgerlich ist auch, eine lange und ausfhrliche Antwort zu verfassen, obwohl jemand schon genau das Gleiche geschrieben hat. Versteht micht einer?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sum93

Juhu, mein TMS Ergebnis wird im Kontrollblatt angezeigt  :Smilie: 

So, etz heits warten und hoffen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laura12

meins wird auch angezeigt, jetzt mssen nur noch die Bewerbungen bei den Unis selber angekommen sein und dann kann ich hoffentlich bald studieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## kasus

@sun

darf ich dich mal was zu deinem Kontrollblatt fragen?
Steht bei dir unter deinen TMS-Ergbnissen im Kontrollblatt auch folgender Satz in einem blau unterlegten Feld:

"Bewerber, die schon am Test fr medizinische Studiengnge teilgenommen haben,
fgen bitte eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses dem Antrag bei.

Haben Sie am diesjhrigen Test fr medizinische Studiengnge teilgenommen,
senden Sie bitte eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses mit Angabe
der Registriernummer Ihres Antrages bis zum 15.07.2013 an hochschulstart.de, 44128 Dortmund."

Mich irritiert der Satz, da ich die Kopie vom TMS ja schon mit dem Zulassungsantrag weggeschickt habe.
Aber wenn was nicht stimmen wrde, wre wahrscheinlich dieser Satz nicht blau unterlegt, sondern rot, oder???

----------


## Sum93

> @sun
> 
> darf ich dich mal was zu deinem Kontrollblatt fragen?
> Steht bei dir unter deinen TMS-Ergbnissen im Kontrollblatt auch folgender Satz in einem blau unterlegten Feld:
> 
> "Bewerber, die schon am Test fr medizinische Studiengnge teilgenommen haben,
> fgen bitte eine unbeglaubigte Kopie des Testergebnisses dem Antrag bei.
> 
> Haben Sie am diesjhrigen Test fr medizinische Studiengnge teilgenommen,
> ...


Meinst du mich? :b Falls ja, muss ich dich korrigieren, mein Name schreibt sich "Sum", nicht "Sun"  :Big Grin: 
Falls du die Bedeutung wissen willst: Es gibt keine. Uralter Spitzname den mir meine Kumpel vor Jahren gegeben haben  :Big Grin: 

Aber zurck zu deiner Frage:
Ja steht bei mir auch  :Smilie:  Solange nix Rot dasteht mach ich mir da auch keine Sorgen  :Smilie:

----------


## kasus

Oh, da hab ich wohl zu schnell getippt, ja, hab aber dich gemeint  :Big Grin: 

Okay, wenn das bei dir auch so ist, bin ich beruhigt.
Danke fr deine Antwort, Sum!

----------


## papillon92

Arthur: 



> Ich will dir ja nicht deine Trume zerschmettern. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann kannst du dir entweder deine Ausbildung anrechnen lassen oder den TMS (z.B. in Mnchen scheint es so zu sein), aber nicht beides. In Regensburg (laut HSS) steht nichts von "entweder...oder", aber selbst mit Ausbildung (0,1), BFD (0,1) und deinem TMS-Ergebnis (0,2) kommst du auf 1,6, was natrlich vorne und hinten nicht reicht.
> In Lbeck wrdest du auf 1,2 kommen. Ob das zum Auswahlgesprch reicht, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
> Ich will dir ganz bestimmt nichts Schlechtes, aber du solltest dich genauer informieren und der eventuell harten Wahrheit ins Gesicht schauen.
> Aber vielleicht wei hier jemand, wo du eine Chance httest (dann will ich nichts gesagt haben). Viel Glck!


Es gibt viele Universitten, die beides anrechnen.
Freiburg rechnet Ausbildung + BFD an.
Leipzig TMS+ Ausbildung
Lbeck: TMS besser als 2,5: +0,4; abgeschlossene Ausbildung: nochmal 0,4
Mainz verrechnet TMS mit Abinote und gibt 0,4 auf eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung
Mnchen rechnet auch beides an
Oldenburg ebenso
Tbingen: 0,2 auf den TMS, Ausbildung gibt 0,5, BFD 0,2, da kme ich also sogar auf 1,1

Es gibt aso durchaus Unis, an denen ich nach der Ausbildung hhere Chancen habe.
Nach der Ausbildung (Herbst 2016) bin ich bei 10 Wartesemestern. Notfalls arbeite ich dann noch 2 Jahre und studiere erst dann. Ich will in jedem Fall Medizin studieren, egal wie lange es dauert. Muss ich eben Durchhaltevermgen zeigen, aber unmglich ist es nicht  :Smilie:

----------


## Arthur87

> Es gibt viele Universitten, die beides anrechnen.
> Freiburg rechnet Ausbildung + BFD an.
> Leipzig TMS+ Ausbildung
> Lbeck: TMS besser als 2,5: +0,4; abgeschlossene Ausbildung: nochmal 0,4
> Mainz verrechnet TMS mit Abinote und gibt 0,4 auf eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung
> Mnchen rechnet auch beides an
> Oldenburg ebenso
> Tbingen: 0,2 auf den TMS, Ausbildung gibt 0,5, BFD 0,2, da kme ich also sogar auf 1,1
> 
> ...


Also zu Mnchen steht bei HHS folgendes: "Bei jedem Bewerber wird nur eines der beiden Zusatzkriterien bercksichtigt. Bei Bewerbern, die sowohl das TMS Ergebnis als auch die Berufsausbildung nachweisen, wird automatisch das fr sie gnstigere Kriterium bercksichtigt." http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=s010330000132080

Mir ist klar, dass es Unis gibt, die einem alles Mgliche anrechnen lassen. Aber bedenke, dass dann natrlich auch den anderen alles angerechnet wird. Es wird vielleicht so sein wie in Heidelberg oder Mannheim; da kommst du selbst mit einem Abi von 1,0 ohne TMS im AdH nicht rein. Also werden die Meisten nicht mit leeren Hnden an den oben genannten Unis antanzen (mglicherweise auch mit einem besseren Abischnitt als du). Das Spitzen-Abi (und TMS) ist somit natrlich trotzdem von Vorteil. 
Aber wer wei, wie das alles 2016 aussieht. Gut, dass es die Wartezeit gibt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## EVT

lbeck hat letztes jahr nur noch ganz wenige leute mit 1.2 eingeladen. man rechnet hier damit, dass es mind. auf 1.1 steigen wird. eingeladen zu werden ist ja auch nur die halbe miete.

tbingen hatte letztes ws 0.8, aber im ss 1.2

----------


## MiniOne

Wie ndert man eigentlich seine Hochschulen nach dem Tms Ergebnis oder muss das erst eingegangen sein?

----------


## Arthur87

> Wie ndert man eigentlich seine Hochschulen nach dem Tms Ergebnis oder muss das erst eingegangen sein?


TMS-Ergebnis + Brief an HSS schicken.
Mein "Brief" sah so aus:

Name, Vorname (geb. TT.MM.JJJJ)

Reg.-Nr.: ......

Genderter Studienortswunsch:

1. ....
2. .... 
usw.


Unterschrift!!!

----------


## PumpkinSouup

du musst zusammen mit dem TMS-Ergebnis einen "Zettel" hinschicken, wo deine neuen Ortsprferenzen draufstehen. Steht doch alles ganz genau bei hochschulstart.de

----------


## lauralina

und wo findet ihr eure hochschulstart reg. Nummer?
wenn ich mich einlogge, ist sie auf meinem kontrollblatt nirgends zu finden :O

----------


## Arthur87

Ganz oben, ber dem "Sehr geehrter Herr XY" steht : Ihr elektronisches Kontrollblatt (Reg.-Nr.....)  :hmmm...:

----------


## lauralina

und schickt ihr die ganzen 5 seiten des tms Ergebnisses hin oder nur die letzte?

----------


## Arthur87

Selbstverstndlich nur die letzte Seite; da steht alles Wichtige drin  :hmmm...:

----------


## datensammlerin11

wie siehts eig aus, wenn man seine Op ndern will?

----------


## Arthur87

> wie siehts eig aus, wenn man seine Op ndern will?


Guckst du Beitrag #1697

----------


## med_erna

Hey ihr Lieben,

ich htte gern mal ein bisschen Feedback, freue mich ber jede Antwort  :Smilie: 

Musste mich zunchst einmal von meinem TMS-Ergebnis erholen  :Frown:  auch ich wollte mit viel bung unter den besten 10% landen, schaffte es leider nur auf einen Prozentrang von 71 (puuuuh!). 
Nun habe ich ein 1,4 Abitur und habe mich in Freiburg, Regensburg, Nrnberg, lm, Mnchen und als letzter Puffer im Saarland beworben. 
Bis auf Freiburg, schaffe ich es Dank des Bonus auf 1,0. Das freut mich und ich denke ich werd' schon irgendwo reinkommen.

Was sagt ihr? Ist mein Denken und Tun realistisch?

Lieben Gru :-*

----------


## qwertzasdf

Hey, steht bei euch im elektronischen Kontrollblatt von hochschulstart.de eigentlich der Standardwert/Testwert des TMS? Bei mir sind da nur Prozentrang und Notenquivalent.

----------


## free13

Kann ich die 5. und die 6. OP eigentlich leer lassen? Schon oder?

----------


## Arthur87

> Hey, steht bei euch im elektronischen Kontrollblatt von hochschulstart.de eigentlich der Standardwert/Testwert des TMS? Bei mir sind da nur Prozentrang und Notenquivalent.


Nein, kein Testwert. 

@free13: Klar, kannst du das.

----------


## WuschelPuschel

Hey,

kurz 'ne Frage: Habt ihr eigentlich nochmal eine Mitteilung von hochschulstart.de bekommen, dass die Uninderungen + TMS-Ergebnis eingegangen sind? 
Hab's extra schon per Einschreiben weggeschickt, aber dass man so gar nichts hrt, macht mir doch ein bisschen Sorgen...

----------


## comisaru

> Hey,
> 
> kurz 'ne Frage: Habt ihr eigentlich nochmal eine Mitteilung von hochschulstart.de bekommen, dass die Uninderungen + TMS-Ergebnis eingegangen sind? 
> Hab's extra schon per Einschreiben weggeschickt, aber dass man so gar nichts hrt, macht mir doch ein bisschen Sorgen...


Ich habe immer eine frankierte Rckantwort-Postkarte mitgeschickt.
Aber wenn Deine nderungen in DaIsy sind, ist alles ok, oder ?

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich hab denen ne Mail geschrieben, dann haben sie's mir besttigt.
Hab dann aber auch nachher rausgefunden, dass es dann auf dem Kontrollblatt steht, also am besten einfach da nachschauen  :Smilie:

----------


## WuschelPuschel

> ich hab denen ne Mail geschrieben, dann haben sie's mir besttigt.
> Hab dann aber auch nachher rausgefunden, dass es dann auf dem Kontrollblatt steht, also am besten einfach da nachschauen


Tatsache; hab grade reingeschaut, passt alles!  :Smilie:  Das beruhigt mich!
Danke fr den Tipp! ;)

----------


## Sum93

Wann kommen eig die Zulassungsbescheide so circa?
Hab mich schon fr ein paar Wohnheime beworben aber die wollen alle schon ne sichere Zusage, aber ich hab ja meine Zulassung noch nicht. :P

----------


## Qui

http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=termin_ws 

Dort dann auf den Reiter "Bescheide" klicken, da stehen alle ntigen Daten.

----------


## PumpkinSouup

So circa?!  :Big Grin:  hochschulstart genau studieren hilft - hab ich gehrt ;)

----------


## Sum93

Uh, Schande ber mich !  :Big Grin: 
Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## weitwech

jetzt hab ich tatschlich ne zusage und nen mietvertrag fr ein einzelappartement studentenwohnheim in ulm per post bekommen...

eine woche Zeit um anzunehmen, wie soll ich denen bitte beibringen dass ich noch nich wei ob es fr ulm mit 1,551 reicht :8

----------


## Erdbeermond

Wie ist denn da die Kndigungsfrist? Wenn man da leicht wiede rauskommt, dann annehmen und ggf kndigen, wenn's nicht klappt

----------


## weitwech

tja da steht nichts davon wie es ist wenn man nicht immatrikuliert wird...

werd mich mal am montag drum kmmern... wre ja bld wenn ich miete zahlen msste ohne wohnberechtigt (studentin) zu sein..

das ist natrlich rgerlich, aber ganz so groe hoffnungen in ulm mache ich mir nicht... 

ich mag das lange warten berhaupt nicht -.-

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> jetzt hab ich tatschlich ne zusage und nen mietvertrag fr ein einzelappartement studentenwohnheim in ulm per post bekommen...
> 
> eine woche Zeit um anzunehmen, wie soll ich denen bitte beibringen dass ich noch nich wei ob es fr ulm mit 1,551 reicht :8


warum krieg ich sowas nicht?!  :Big Grin:  wobei ich ja mit 1,355 auch nicht 100% sicher bin, in Ulm reinzukommen ... :/

----------


## weitwech

ich hab mich vor mehreren wochen beworben liebe Pumpkinsouup  :Smilie: 
du kriegst sicher auch noch post ;)

wow 1,355 dass wird sicher was...

dass is so lustig... ich wollte vor dem tms nur zu den besten 20% mit abi (1,6) gehren.. und nun ist das eingetreten und man muss immer noch bangen obs klappt oder nicht  :Frown:  und die nachricht dass es mehr bewerber sind dieses jahr macht die situation auch nich rosiger...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> jetzt hab ich tatschlich ne zusage und nen mietvertrag fr ein einzelappartement studentenwohnheim in ulm per post bekommen...
> 
> eine woche Zeit um anzunehmen, wie soll ich denen bitte beibringen dass ich noch nich wei ob es fr ulm mit 1,551 reicht :8


Du kannst den Vertrag unterschreiben und wenn Ulm nicht klappt kndigst du. Die finden eh einen Nachmieter am Semesteranfang und du hast keine Kosten. Hatte ich auch schonmal in Marburg im Wohnheim.

----------


## weitwech

> Du kannst den Vertrag unterschreiben und wenn Ulm nicht klappt kndigst du. Die finden eh einen Nachmieter am Semesteranfang und du hast keine Kosten. Hatte ich auch schonmal in Marburg im Wohnheim.


ja das wre die beste lsung... ich ruf aber am montag erst an und check das vorher.. hab ja noch ne woche..
und dann noch in ulm nen studienplatz dass wre wirklich DER Jackpot aber bei meinem glck... :-/

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> ich hab mich vor mehreren wochen beworben liebe Pumpkinsouup 
> du kriegst sicher auch noch post ;)
> 
> wow 1,355 dass wird sicher was...
> 
> dass is so lustig... ich wollte vor dem tms nur zu den besten 20% mit abi (1,6) gehren.. und nun ist das eingetreten und man muss immer noch bangen obs klappt oder nicht  und die nachricht dass es mehr bewerber sind dieses jahr macht die situation auch nich rosiger...


das habe ich auch ;) hoffentlich krieg ich auch was  :Smilie: 
ich hab auch im Abi 1,6 und im TMS gott sei dank 1,1  :Smilie: 
wie sind denn deine OPs?

----------


## weitwech

ich hab 
Mannheim (no chance  :Frown:  )
freiburg
Ulm
Regensburg
Erlangen 
Mnchen

du?  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

ich hab:
Ulm
Regensburg
Mnchen
Erlangen
Wrzburg
Saarland ( :Big Grin: )

Mannheim hab ich kurzfristig von Platz 2 gestrichen, weil mir die Chancen da zu gro waren ( :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: ) und ich wenn's in Ulm nicht klappt lieber nach Regensburg will ;)

----------


## weitwech

auch gut Mannheim wegnehmen weils klappen knnte ;)  :Big Grin: 

hach ja, noch 9 lange wochen :/

brichst du dann die ausbildung ab?? musst dann berhaupt noch das Praktikum machen?

----------


## Sum93

hallo Leute, ich brauch eure Hilfe bitte  :Smilie: 
Und zwar, bei den Fristen steht ja auf hochschulstart.de:

*Stufe eins:*

_Die erste Stufe des AdH findet zum Winstersemester 2013/14
am 3. September 2013 statt.

In der ersten Stufe erhlt ein Bewerber eine Zulassung, wenn

    die fr das AdH in erster Ortsprferenz genannte Hochschule die Rangfolge der Bewerber zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits festgestellt hat und
    der Bewerber auf dieser Grundlage an der erstgenannten Hochschule ausgewhlt werden konnte.

Alle anderen Bewerber erhalten erst in der zweiten Stufe einen Bescheid. In der ersten Verfahrensstufe werden nur Zulassungen unter den o. a. Voraussetzungen erteilt, Ablehnungen werden grundstzlich erst in der zweiten Stufe ausgesprochen.

Wer in der ersten Verfahrensstufe zugelassen wurde, nimmt am weiteren Verfahren nicht mehr teil._ 

Wenn ich also Regensburg als 1. OP gewhlt habe und ich komm da mit meinen 0,9 rein bekomme ich meine Zulassung am 3. September zugeteilt? 
Ist wichtig, weil ich grad mit dem Vermieter diskutier wann ich denn noch den Vertrag kndigen kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## weitwech

genau, die zulassung erhlst du am 3.september..

kannst aber sicher auch einige tage vorher eine email schreiben, die auskunft wird dann unter vorbehalt gegeben  :Smilie:

----------


## Sum93

Eine Email an Hochschulstart meinst du? Klingt ja interessant, wusste ich nicht ! Werd ich probieren, falls er meint ich muss unbedingt im August zusagen! Danke fr den tipp  :Big Grin:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> auch gut Mannheim wegnehmen weils klappen knnte ;) 
> 
> hach ja, noch 9 lange wochen :/
> 
> brichst du dann die ausbildung ab?? musst dann berhaupt noch das Praktikum machen?


Ja, klingt ganz schn bescheuert oder?!  :Big Grin:  
Hab schon gekndigt, bin also schon so gut wie "durch" mit ser Ausbildung. Nchste Woche krieg ich wahrscheinlich noch n Praktikumsnachweis - dann passt alles  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1361453550

Wurde eigentlich irgendwo verffentlicht, welche Testwerte welche Notenquivalente ergeben?

----------


## weitwech

Zugegeben, es klingt bissle ungewhnlich aber mei wenn man sichs erlauben kann  :hmmm...:  
die GuK Ausbildung steht mir auch bevor wenns nich klappt :/

War die Verteilung der Punkte bei euch im Test euren Simulationen vorher hnlich? 
Ich hab mich gewundert wie gut ich in meinen vorher "schlechten" Tests war.. im Nachhinein schm ich mich wegen meiner Seelenstripposts *schm*


Ich frag mich echt wie ich es auf 7 Punkte in Mathe gebracht hab, kann mich nur noch daran erinnern, dass ich irgendwann angefangen hab zu essen  :bhh:

----------


## mintymint

nachdem ich die punkte fr die einstreuaufgaben (und ich bin davon ausgegangen dass ich echt alle erwische) abgezogen habe, ist die punktzahl die ich im test mit 150 erreicht habe schon hnlich (+0 bis 10 punkte)...etwas enttuscht bin ich trotzdem dass es eventuell trotzdem nicht klappen knnte in mannheim oder heidelberg (ich hoffe ja mir unntig sorgen zu machen ) 

@pumpkinsouup welche punkte hast du fr mannheim/heidelberg bekommen? 
bin ich erleichtert dass mannheim/heidelberg hier im forum gerade nciht so hoch im kurs sind sonst wre ich voll am a****  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sum93

Ich war im Test wesentlich besser als in den Originalversionen ;)
Daheim immer so 160 Punkte OHNE Abzug der Einstreuaufgaben.
Im Test dann 159 MIT Abzug der Einstreuaufgaben.

2 Mglichkeiten:

a) ich hatte einen Riesendusel mit den Einstreuaufgaben
b) Ich war einfach echt so gut  :Big Grin: 

Tippe auf ne Mischung aus beidem.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

> @pumpkinsouup welche punkte hast du fr mannheim/heidelberg bekommen? 
> bin ich erleichtert dass mannheim/heidelberg hier im forum gerade nciht so hoch im kurs sind sonst wre ich voll am a****


55,437  :Smilie:

----------


## Laura12

Uhii, und damit traust du dich die Ausbildung zu kndigen? Das macht mir ja Mut, dass meine 59,55 auch reichen sollten fr Heidelberg oder Mannheim  :Smilie:  Ich hab mich noch nicht getraut zu kndigen, obwohl ich es liebend gerne tun wrde  :Smilie:

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Ja, denn letztes Jahr wurden die Punkte dort ja noch nach einer anderen Formel berechnet. Du musst dir also mal diese Punkte ausrechnen um mit dem Wert vom letzten Jahr vergleichen zu knnen.

----------


## Laura12

Ja ich weis nach der alten Formel htte ich 65,34 und wre drin gewesen, aber ich hab Angst keinen Platz zubekommen, je nachdem wie viele sich da bewerben und wie sich die Formel auswirkt  :Smilie:  aber deine Handlung macht mir echt Mut(kann's glaube ich einfach nicht fassen, dass ich ne Chance haben soll  :Smilie:  )

----------


## PumpkinSouup

Naja, ich stehe jetzt bei 3 Unis auf 0,8. wenns damit nicht klappt, dann weiss ich auch nicht... Drum hab ich mich auch getraut zu kndigen ;)

----------


## Laura12

Ok das ist natrlich was anderes  :Smilie:  ich hab "nur" 1,0 durch die Verbesserung an manchen Unis  :Smilie:  naja, nur noch 37 Tage dann wissen wir mehr und ich hab auch noch Urlaub  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

Hey Leute  :Smilie:  
hab da mal ne Frage bezglich des AdH (mal wieder)
Halle hat ja in der ersten AdH-Stufe die Auswahlgrenze 1,4, hab ich mit 1.308 (DN+Test+Ausbildung) gute Chancen genommen zu werden, auch wenn ich Halle an 3.OP hab? (1. OP Leipzig wird wahrscheinlich nicht klappen weil ich in beiden Auswahlverfaheren 0,1 zu wenig fr die Auswahlgrenzen hab und 2.OP bin ich nicht mal ins Vorauswahlverfahren gekommen  :Smilie: ) 
Danke schonmal fr die lieben Antworten

----------


## gblack

Hallo, wenn in Stufe 2 des AdH noch Studienpltze vergeben werden, dann solltest du diesen Platz eigentlich bekommen  :Smilie: 
Das sonderlich viele Bewerber mit einer besseren Durchschnittsnote ebenfalls Halle auf OP 2-6 haben und noch im Rennen sind, halte ich fr weniger wahrscheinlich. 
Allerdings wurden letztes Jahr z.B. im AdH Stufe 2 in Mnchen keine Studienpltze mehr vergeben. Ob das in Halle auch ein Problem werden knnte, erfhrst du sicher bei Hochschulstart  :Smilie:

----------


## Ani90

Ach man also doch noch zittern ist das nervig  :Frown:  abwer danke fr die schnelle Antwort  :Smilie:

----------


## matze22

Abgesehen davon, dass dies wohl das falsche Thema ist: Entweder ich habe das Auswahlsystem nicht verstanden oder deine Antwort passt nicht so ganz. Soweit ich wei werden doch bei der Festlegung der Auswahlgrenze im 1. AdH die Noten aller Bewerber (die die Vorauswahl bestanden haben) einberechnet (also auch der Bewerber, die die Uni auf OP 2-6 haben - vorausgesetzt sie werden nicht an ihrer 1 OP zugelassen). Nur die OP 1 Bewerber, die dennoch besser als die Auswahlgrenze sind, erhalten dann im 1. AdH eine Zulassung. Das heit, dass Ani90 den Studienplatz in Halle doch eigentlich sicher haben msste, da sie mit ihrer berechneten DN unter dem NC ist (der Platz sollte also "reserviert" sein)?
Liege ich hier nun falsch oder gblack?

Woher weit du, dass in Mnchen im 2. AdH keine Pltze mehr vergeben wurden? Das kann ich mir bei so einer groen Uni irgendwie schwer vorstellen.

----------


## davo

> Abgesehen davon, dass dies wohl das falsche Thema ist: Entweder ich habe das Auswahlsystem nicht verstanden oder deine Antwort passt nicht so ganz. Soweit ich wei werden doch bei der Festlegung der Auswahlgrenze im 1. AdH die Noten aller Bewerber (die die Vorauswahl bestanden haben) einberechnet (also auch der Bewerber, die die Uni auf OP 2-6 haben - vorausgesetzt sie werden nicht an ihrer 1 OP zugelassen). Nur die OP 1 Bewerber, die dennoch besser als die Auswahlgrenze sind, erhalten dann im 1. AdH eine Zulassung. Das heit, dass Ani90 den Studienplatz in Halle doch eigentlich sicher haben msste, da sie mit ihrer berechneten DN unter dem NC ist (der Platz sollte also "reserviert" sein)?
> Liege ich hier nun falsch oder gblack?
> 
> Woher weit du, dass in Mnchen im 2. AdH keine Pltze mehr vergeben wurden? Das kann ich mir bei so einer groen Uni irgendwie schwer vorstellen.


Soweit ich wei hast du Recht. Ani90 hat, wenn ich das System richtig verstehe, den Platz in Halle fix in der Tasche wenn es mit 1. und 2. OP nichts wird.

----------


## gblack

Ich dachte das zunchst im 1. Verfahren alle mit OP1 bestmglich aufgefllt werden und falls dann nicht alle ihren Platz annehmen, in Stufe 2 "vollgemacht" wird. Falls dem nicht so sein sollte, entschuldigt bitte die Verwirrung. 
Zum Thema Mnchen habe ich vor einiger Zeit von HSS folgende Nachricht erhalten:


"zur 2. Stufe des AdH (WS 2012/13) fr den Studiengang Medizin konnten in Mnchen keine Studienpltze mehr vergeben werden. Alle in der 1. Stufe Zugelassenen haben sich eingeschrieben."

----------


## davo

> Ich dachte das zunchst im 1. Verfahren alle mit OP1 bestmglich aufgefllt werden und falls dann nicht alle ihren Platz annehmen, in Stufe 2 "vollgemacht" wird. Falls dem nicht so sein sollte, entschuldigt bitte die Verwirrung. 
> Zum Thema Mnchen habe ich vor einiger Zeit von HSS folgende Nachricht erhalten:
> 
> 
> "zur 2. Stufe des AdH (WS 2012/13) fr den Studiengang Medizin konnten in Mnchen keine Studienpltze mehr vergeben werden. Alle in der 1. Stufe Zugelassenen haben sich eingeschrieben."


Das mit Mnchen ist interessant. Das war vor ein paar WS noch ganz anders. Muss an der extremen Bonierung liegen (obwohl Erlangen und jetzt auch Regensburg gleich hoch bonieren). Sind wohl Leute die sonst keine Chance auf einen Platz htten.

Wenn ich http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=621 richtig verstehe dann bekommt man in der 1. Stufe wirklich nur dann einen Platz wenn man von ALLEN Bewerbern zu den besten x zhlt.

----------


## gblack

Ich denke auch dass das mit der extremen Bonierung zusammenhngt. Mit 1.600 zustzlichen Bewerbern fr Medizin sollten allerdings selbst die zustzlichen Verteilungsmglichkeiten fr Leute mit einem schlechterem Abi + TMS die Lage nicht sonderlich entspannen.

----------


## gblack

Fr mich ist ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht der Vergabemodus der zweiten Stufe klar. 
HSS schreibt, dass die nichtangenommenen Studienpltze aus Stufe 1 in Stufe 2 wieder vergeben werden. Das macht ja so weit Sinn. Doch wenn jetzt z.B. wie in Mnchen alle Zugelassenen ihren Studienplatz annehmen und wie der Mitteilung nach in Stufe 2 keine Pltze mehr vergeben werden, gibt es ja in Stufe 2 keine Zulassungen mehr. Falls Pltze reserviert werden sollten, werden diese doch erst in Stufe 2 vergeben, falls der Zugelassene keine Zulassung in seiner OP1 erhlt, oder bersehe ich etwas?

----------


## Arthur87

Zunchst einmal hat Halle eine Vorauswahl, da kommen nur welche durch, die Halle an OP1-3 stehen haben.
Und wenn man fr Halle 1,3irgendwas hat, und der NC in der 1. Stufe bei 1,4 liegt, dann kommt man auch 100% rein. 

Das mit Mnchen berrascht mich doch sehr. Da muss man hier im Forum schauen, ob es nicht doch jemanden gibt, der letztes WS in der 2. Stufe aufgenommen wurde. Das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Da wird es sicherlich welche gegeben haben, die vielleicht auf Erlangen spekuliert haben mit 1,0 oder 1,1 und Mnchen als Backup hatten. Die mssten doch in der 2. Stufe nachgerckt sein.

----------


## Sum93

Sooo, ich hole mal diesen Thread (wrs zum letzten Mal) aus den Tiefen der Versenkung.

Wrde mich interessieren wies bei euch anderen TMSlern mit dem Studienplatz aussieht  :Smilie:  Ob ihr Erfolg hattet  :Smilie: 
Ich hatte das Glck meinen Wunschplatz (knapp) zu bekommen. Wie schauts bei euch aus?  :Smilie: 

Gru,

Sum

----------


## yoomii94

Also bei mir htte es in Regensburg auch noch gepasst aber letztendlich hat es doch an meiner 1. OP geklappt xd  also theoretisch den tms umsonst gemacht :P

----------


## Laura12

Ich hab durch den TMS einen Platz an meiner Wunschuni Heidelberg bekommen, ohne den Test htte ich mit meinem Abischnitt von 1,8 keinen Platz bekommen und jetzt wre ich auch noch an ein paar anderen Unis genommen worden  :Smilie: 
Also bei mir hat es sich absolut gelohnt, den zu machen  :Smilie:

----------


## HegelDoctor03

Krass Laura, sag mal hattest du einen Prozentrangwert von 95-100 Prozent?
Also ich bin mit Abischnitt 1,3 plus 81 Prozent, also insgesamt mit 0,9, bei meiner Wunschuni Tbingen nicht genommen worden, dafr aber an der LMU Mnchen, trotzdem probier ich es im Sommersemester nochmal und mach solange ein FSJ
Krass was so ein Test ausmachen kann, Noten sind halt nicht alles  :Smilie: , aber dafr dass ich an jenem Tag krank war bin ich echt froh ber mein Ergebnis  :Smilie:

----------


## Laura12

Ja, ich hatte Prozentrang 99  :Smilie: 
Ich hatte das Glck vier Wochen vor dem Test Urlaub zu haben und konnte mich so super vorbereiten   :Smilie: 

Aber Prozentrang 81 ist doch auch schon super und das sogar krank und dann noch ein besseres Abi und trotzdem ist es Mnchen geworden. Das ist echt Schade  :Frown: 
Ich wnsche dir auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Glck frs Sommersemester  :Smilie:

----------


## HegelDoctor03

Tjaaa, Noten sind halt nicht alles  :Big Grin: 
Ich danke dir!  :Smilie:

----------


## HegelDoctor03

Sooo Leute ich bins wieder mit einer Frage die ich mir persnlich kaum beantworten konnte:

Ein Prozentrangwert von 81% heit doch, dass man unter den 20% der Besten im Jahrgang gehrt oder? Nur um sicherzugehen!

----------


## davo

Ja. Findet man auch schnell mit Google:

"Ein Beispiel: Ein Prozentrang von 94,5 besagt, dass 5,5 Prozent (100 minus 94,5) aller Testteilnehmenden besser abgeschnitten haben. 94,5 Prozent haben damit ein gleich gutes oder schlechteres Ergebnis erzielt."

Quelle: http://www.medizinertest-vorbereitun...gshinweise.pdf

(Fnftes Ergebnis einer Suche nach "tms prozentrang"  :hmmm...: )

----------


## HegelDoctor03

Jo wollt nur sicher gehen weil es Unsicherheiten gab wegen dem einen Prozent (80/81 Prozent-Ab wo fangen die "Besten 20 % an?") aber egal danke  :Smilie:

----------


## JSL

Hallo an alle TMS Teilnehmer von 2013. da ja der tms quasi vor der Tr steht, htte ich ne kleine Frage zum Untertest quantitative und formale Probleme: wo lag da letztes Jahr der Schwerpunkt? Gab es eher viel Physik/ Formeln oder proportionalitt? Oder gab es berhaupt nen Schwerpunkt oder waren die Aufgaben alle so hbsch durchmischt wie in den OV I und II? Hoffe das war nicht allzu verwirrend  :bhh:  dankeschn! Lg

----------


## Melina93

Ich kann mich nicht mehr so daran erinnern, aber es war -soweit ich noch weis- recht Physik lastig. Heit aber gar nichts, ich wrde einfach von allem ein bisschen machen und hoffen, dass es funktioniert  :Big Grin:  Schwer waren die Aufgaben berhaupt nicht, aber ich habe bei manchen bisschen lange gebraucht und da wurde die Zeit schnell ziemlich knapp.

----------


## HegelDoctor03

Also ich glaub das war damals ziemlich ausgeglichen... das wichtigste ist, dass du das Umformen von einer Formel in die andere bst, das was du eben bspw. in Physik oft brauchst- wenn du das kannst, ist das kein problem, auerdem kannst du noch mit anderen Aufgaben punkten und 100 % braucht man normalerweise auch nicht  :Smilie: 

Viel Erfolg ;)

----------


## yoomii94

Auch Potenzgesetze helfen dir sicher weiter... Die verlangen nicht dass du 100 Formeln kennst.
Letztendlich wird das gefragt was du whrend deines Studiums mehrmals brauchst, sei es in Biochemie, Physik oder in Chemie: Umformen, Potenzrechnung, Dreisatz, Umrechnen in andere Einheiten.

Viel Erfolg

----------


## Kretschmann

Da ihr Oldies alle gerade so aktiv seid: 

Hattet ihr die damals auch die meditrain/medguru und medtest Hefte zum Untertest "quanti./formale Probleme"? Waren die Aufgaben in der Art/Komplexitt quivalent wie im Test oder hnelt der eher den "Original-Aufgaben-Bchern von der ITB Consulting"

----------

